# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Feelings Cafe

## Endurer

Sometimes the toughest thing about feelings can be sharing them with others. Just because it's hard to talk about feelings doesn't mean it isn't worth it, though. 

Sharing your feelings helps you when your feelings are good and when they aren't so good. Sharing also helps you to get closer to people you care about and who care about you. When people talk about feelings, they sometimes use the word "emotions" 

I hereby invite you to this hodgepodge of emotional discussions, 

Describe how are you feeling today at desi twist, feelings about any post / topic / member, Feelings about current political situation, feelings about someone you hardly know, 

*Your Friends* discuss about making friends, popularity, peer pressure, best friends, crushes (  :Embarrassment: ops: )

*Your Parents* talks about how relationships with parents change during adolescence, and offers tips on communicating with parents and solving problems and disagreements when they come up. 

*Learning more and getting help* provide suggestions or ask for them, may be there's someone around who might make an infulence tonight.

----------


## Endurer

ok let me cut the red ribbon here, hmm my feelings, well tomorrow is my first day at office, i'm quite excited about it, though i had a strange problem some weeks ago, like i didn't had the confidence pill earlier, i was somewhat lost between myself, thinking that whatif i fialed miserably there & how will i manage myself in such a tough skejule, that really freaked me, but not anymore, i pulled myself up in about no-time, courtesy: Aapi & Mom, yo baby they made me feel like i was born to do all this & all that in between.. time to grab the exp. manager seat tomorrow  :Big Grin:  but i'll try not to be lazy there (as it's our very own office) 

earlier in the night i wondered if i'll be confusing college with office & office with college :s .. i prefered the wait-&-watch policy, time will tell :wink:

omg i had 3 sleeping pills at about 9.30, slept at 12.00 & popped up out of the bed at 1.30, pata nahein neend hi nahien a rahe :s .. anyways i'll manage tomorrow, a cup of coffee will certainly keep my eyes open.. and well about the brain.. well my professor will do that for me  :Big Grin: 

still laughing at zimmi bhai's reply for the brat, woah!  :Big Grin: 

over & out :wink:

----------


## Endurer

now did I mentioned earlier to wish me 'best of luck' ^o) do it now :frown;

----------


## Fairy

All the very best betta mujhe umeed hai aap sub achey se sambhalogey  :Smile:  

Wid lots of love n wishes,

Aapi :hug1:

----------


## Endurer

Thank You Aapi  :Smile: 

Stay tuned for the exclusive coverage of my first day at office.. only on dsTv 8-) :lol:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:  Best of luck Adeeloo chalo update daina ke kaisa raha din  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

Wish you all the best Adeel......  :Big Grin: ....

----------


## Kainaat

Wow Adeel bhai office ka pehla din, wapis a kar hum se share karna ke kaisa raha, log kaise hain, mahoul kaisa hai, theek hai  :Smile:  

Main Allah (swt.) se dua karoonghi ke aapko kaam mein kamyaabi mile aur aapko ache logon ke saath kaam karne aur kuch seekhne ka mauqa mile, ameen  :Smile:  

Congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Wish you best luck

Abb agar apana buisness hai tu per tention kis baat key ^o) 

Aur sleeping pills ko avoid karoo...kionka banda mentally stable nahi rehtha ...ye frequent mood swings be inkey waja say hothee hain ...  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Sad :s

----------


## Kainaat

> Wish you best luck
> 
> Abb agar apana buisness hai tu per tention kis baat key  ^o) 
> 
> Aur sleeping pills ko avoid karoo...kionka banda mentally stable nahi rehtha ...ye frequent mood swings be inkey waja say hothee hain ...


Yeh lein Adeel bhai Afridi bhai tips bhi de rahe hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yup majid sahi kaha app ne..  :Smile: 
abi tak update kiyoon nahi mili :frown;

----------


## xeon

lagta hai office main sota raha hai Adeelooo  :Big Grin: 

or main Sad :s

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  had hai

aur app sad abi tak :s

----------


## zeeast

xeon bhai kia hua kyoun pareshaan hein aap....  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

Adeel kyoun nahin aaya abhi tk :thinking;

aur yeh Zeeshan bhai ko kya hua hai, kyoun sad hain :thinking;

----------


## Fairy

Aww...I think woh aap k sou gaya hoga...sleeping pills bhi lein huween theen na :s :x Hopefully subah subah humein updates mill jayeingii  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

aa ti gayein hein aab dehkoo.....  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Jee UPDATES bhi aa hi jayeingii ab  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Thank You.. indeed Thank You, i find sheer pleasure in sharing it with all of you & thus this tenderness of yours is as worthy as my presence. :hug1: 

hmm yes afridi bro, you are cent per cent right, but i had to use them in order to buy an eye of sleep, don't worry, i'll abstain from using them in future  :Smile:  atlast insomcia gets it's hands off me :whistle; 

Thank You Everyone  :Smile:  

now coming back to the day, well it literally started at 12.30 when i entered the office door, i was given a luke-warm welcome. i was introduced to the whole staff. from the managing director to the office boys. i was shown my cabin, which had a pc + all that office stuff.. i requested for the removal of pc, which was accepted after sleight hesitation, so now i've a fax machine, a phone & files..e.t.c.

hmm i was emotional, missed so many persons and things, at the same time i smiled because of qaiser(md) as he shared some of his office pranks, i was told to travel that 'extra mile' in order to acheive something, life isn't what it is, life is what we make of it & i was asked to join office earlier than the rest of the staff, in order to set an example. which i'll abide by right from today, as i'll be leaving for the office at 8.00 am.

i left the office at 4.00, mamo's driver dropped me at college, and woah it seemed as if i was still sitting in the office, teachers looked so ordinary, as our office staff was gazillion of time well dressed than them,  :Embarrassment: ops: 

kal se know band ker jana hey :s anyways i'll be getting used to it in no time. so that was my first day at office.. i don't know why but i missed my first day at school & the essay i wrote for that day in the examination hall.. sighs sighs & sighs.

so you tell, wasup at your end ?  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

nice.......
but don't worry......soon you'll be use to all this stuff....
wish you best of luck for your coming time...  :Smile: 
have fun...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Good explanation Adeel :hug1: 

All the very best for coming days :givefl; 

aur yahan.............Hmm...............ziyada kuch nahin horaha....bus normal acha time guzraa aaj  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Thank You  :Smile: 

Aapi weather kesa hey aapki taraf ? or normal hi kiun ?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Garmi hai Adeel....per kal se dusty winds ne kuch behter banaya huwa hai  :Smile:  

n normal jese na ziyada acha n na hi buhat buraa  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Smile: 

mujeh dust se allergy hey, per thankfully yahan thunderstorm aya hey.. kaafi barish hey and it's chilly outhere  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Good!  :Smile:  Matlab kuch dinon k liye garmii nahin hogi ab wahan  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Adeel acha hua office ka din acha ghuzar gaya, lekin yeh to bataya hi nahin ke PC kyoun nahin chahiye  :Smile:  

Aur yeh office ke baad college, mushkil nahin :s

Well Inshallah tum jald hi balance kar loghe aur sleeping pills na lena, tabiyaat sahee nahin rehti  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

thank you sobia  :Smile: 

i'm now getting used to it, just about to touch the perfection, time nikalta nahien nikalna parta hey & this to me is more ART than experience itself  :Smile: 

kal college nahien ja saka cuz office mein kaafi busy tha, per ajj se manage ho jaye ga, abhi labour k sath hoon, started from the scratch, different departments k labour se le ker key-posts tak sab se milna parta hey, cuz my family is interested in giving me the seat of managing director, alongwith european and american markets. i was nearly freaked to see this many types of grey cloth. isi liye ajj pda sath le ker ja raha hoon, i'll note everything for future refrence(s). 

i;ll soon be getting obsessed with the export sector  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

wow itni jaldi taraqeee  :Big Grin:  

Best of luck  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Nice going brother :bigthumb; 

Neend a rahee hai :s

----------


## Ash

aye chand khoobsorrat
aye assman ke taroo
tum meray sung zameen per
thori se raat guzaroo
kuch apni tum kahoo
kuch lo mere khaber
ho jaye dosti
kat jaye yeh safar hmm..mm..mm..hmm..

 :Big Grin: 

yo... raat ke 2.30 per koi app ko fone karay aur kahay ke icecream kahnay chaltay hain tu kaisa lagay ga?  :Big Grin:  abi just got back home... bhai main, and my friend her brother... v went to denny's  :Big Grin: ... icecream khaye.. aur khoob masti ki... adha adhora chand bhi tha ajj tu assman per... ok i m HIGH on sugar... baki details baad main...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Wow! :1cool; 

My day is jus like another normal day  :Smile:  nothin special  :Frown: 
I think a need a break now  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

woah.. tiring day, but while i was at office, i read this

*DesiTwist.com - Aries 
You're going out, there's no doubt about it. It might be in a limo, en route to a delightfully formal evening, complete with a five-star restaurant and tickets to the opera. Or you might be heading over to a friend's place for pizza, beer and a movie. Who knows? More importantly, who cares? You need the distraction, and your friend needs the pleasure of your company. It's an even trade.*

now this is so damn true, every word says all i had in the evening, hmm about the day, well never got as fatigued as today, i'm totally exhausted, just about to buy an eye FULL of sleep, GOD i'm missing the whole world.

----------


## Endurer

Thank You  :Smile: 

sorry i missed the 2nd page, hmm about the promotion.. umm abhi i'm just learning about the labours, (not that this is what i'm meant to do there) actually i believe that in order to gain something, one has to get to that level required, i 'm doing it feasibly, no matter what the circumstances are, today i visited the weaving unit, my heart cried for sometime, as conditions there (for labours) were just a nightmare, so instead of just sitting on the sofa & calling them to my office, i spent my time with them, had my lunch there, on the floor, with the people, i enjoyed it, to say the least, though my burger cousins were quite diffused of my intrinsic values for the labour, then i came back to office at about 4, joined the stitching department, met the manager there, inquired about a few things & so on, at 7 i came back to my cabin, packed my notebook & went off the office with our MD.

today's acheivements are:

i learnt the process or siezing, weaving & the yarn.

learnt the types of looms, which are, power, auto, shuterr-less & air jet, respectively.

i might be going to germany to meet our clients there, wish me luck, i've got to learn gazzilions of things, this field is dry & sultry, nothing entertaining, and the markets are too big to handle.

----------


## Endurer

no college today as well, this is something to ponder on. final month at college & i'm wasting it like i've already got my certificates.

----------


## Fairy

Aww....All the best betta  :Smile:  per college ko bhi time deinna chahiye......plz attend ur classes tomorrow. 

n the horoscope was true? ^o) 

 :hug1:

----------


## Endurer

thanks Aapi  :Smile: 

no feelings today, i was dead all the way. no college today as well, but kal se i'll be regular  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

^o)

Insha-ALLAH  :Smile:  

Takecare betta :hug1:

----------


## Ghazel

Endurer.nice thread. :up; 
congrats on you new job.wish you all the best. :givefl; now u entered into real world. :mrgreen: 

Its really depressing day today.One of our graduate UC student died .He was in comma from last 6 days.  :Frown:  He was very popular,intelligent and well liked.He was participating in inner-tube water polo event at stanford university.I don't know what happened ,but they pulled him out from the pool unconscious.Now UCI is planning a memorial.thats sad.well beside this weather is very nice and cool.And I am so bored :sleep; wanna go home. :ye;

----------


## zeeast

i'll add here to night.....now i'm going ......
today we have a get togather party....
how lucky me   .......  :Smile:  hai na...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Abb Peshawar sa bahar nikalne ko dil he nahi kartha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hain majid app pindi se peshawar kab poohanchay? had hai :s

yeah, zeeast app tu mashallah se kuch ziyada hi lucky ho, har roz kahi na kahi party per :s... waisay main bhi ajj kisi ki mehndi per ja rahi hoon aur kal shadi per :bigthumb;

aur main 2 din baad skool ja rahi hoon... feeling sad  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

In the name of Almighty Allah, the most beneficent, the most merciful.

sorry to hear that ghazel, 
_May his soul rest in peace_ & God Bless his family, Amen.

initially it was a boring day at my end, i was quite lazy at getting up early in the morning, but laters it turned out to be mildly extravegent, ooh yeah attended the college today, everyone was starring at me like i was a perfect stranger, i was uncomfortable in first half-hour, though i was given a warm welcome (not actually  :Big Grin:  ) by my teacher, as she now recognizes me as a careless kid  :Frown:   :Big Grin: 

so in the end all is good & thats what matters, i've sanity written & wrapped all over myself, just had lemonade, and now it feels like i'm rejuviniated.  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Muhahaha...wo tu month say be zyada ka time ho gaya hai...  :Big Grin:  

And Adeel shoroo shoroo mein aisa he feel hoga..per baad mein sub kuch normal hotha jayega...  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

yes adeel.....sub teek hujaye ga....
not to worry.....  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

@Ash....
arey ....infact mere term ka end hugaya hai tu get togather tu hunee hi hein....aaj tu pehli ti....  :Big Grin: 
secondly aaj kaal wedding season bhi hai issliye bhi ....... :Smile:  i have bul of invitations...



And today i have really a great one......lots of tears and laughters were merged to gather.....it was our first get togather of this year......all the students parallel to my semester were invited.....i have my best time of my life with these ppl.....i enjoyed and learnt alot from this institution.......at first every body was chilling........party was basically music based....... today i came to know how much talent is there in my class..... Taha Mirza....a very ordinary student he sang "Hotel California" for us originall done by "Eagles".......you ppl 'll not imagine this man did 100% justice with this song......then another one Saad Shamsi.......he sang few songs of various singers...... he did very nice......... and like this few more ppl just amazed us......
after that exchage of sentiments.........and wishing good luck to every one for the presentation of final projects........we back to home.....  :Frown:  ......i 'll miss my class and my university alot.........i simply love this place......it gives me so many things.....  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ahan nice..

me tu tired :s

----------


## zeeast

why you are tired.....  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

us waqt skool se aye thi isi liye.. per abi raat ke 1.30 ho gaye hain.. per aik dum fresh hoon  :Big Grin: ... kafi maza raha mehndi per... ab pak fone kar rahi hoon.. :bigthumb;

----------


## zeeast

acchi baat.....
mein bhi abhi toori dair pehle soo ker utti houn.....
so ...buhaat fresh houn.....kaam bhi ker rahi houn..... aur tum loogoun se baatein bhi....  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. that's gud.. aur main ab sonay ki tayri  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

haan ache bachon ki trah ja kar so jao, bahot raat ho gayi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:s neend hi nahi aa rahi... baki sab tu so gaye...  :Big Grin:  isi liye abi tak yahan ho.. jaisay hi koi uttha bhag jaoon gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Had hai, tum bhi koshish karo, phir late uthoghi to kahin dhaant na parh jaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kal weekend hi hai.. koi baat nahi... abi tu mun bhi nahi dhoya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

matlab sab kuch lagaye baithi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

@ Ash......
kamal hein aap tu.....
tuhein uljhen bhi nahi hurahi.... :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

meri aankon mein to dard ho jaata hai agar aise make-up laga kar baithoon screen ke samne, waise bhi ainak lagi hui hai jo use nahin karti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan na, khoob tyar howi hoon  :Embarrassment: ops:

haan zeeast kabhi kabhi karti hoon.. abi dil nahi kar raha mun dhonay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

phir to madam aapka dil kal subah hi karegha :ye;

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  nahi kal wapis raat ko tyar hona hai dobara :wink;

----------


## Kainaat

yeh uthre gha to tiyaar hogi na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ok baba ab uttar kar sonay ja rahi hoon..  :Big Grin: 

Allah Hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Ok  :Big Grin:  

Sweet dreams  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

ajj tu koi feelings he nahi theen

----------


## Ash

kiyoon nahi?

----------


## Majid

kaam zyada tha iss leye kuch feel karne ka moqa he nahi mila  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

jab kaam ziyada hota hai.. mujhay tu bus neend hi feel hoti hai  :Big Grin: 

aur abi tu mujhay gussa anay wala hai :s

----------


## Majid

ghussa kion ane wala hai

----------


## Ash

anay wala tha ab nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

whoooopeeeeeee it's my weekend :cooldance;

----------


## Ash

mera bhi, mubarak ho :biggrin;

----------


## Endurer

congratz  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mera bhi hai....
we all are at the same page.......  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

lol haan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Hmm.....Aaj ki feelings  :Smile:  

Aaj mom ka bday hai...n raat mein jaldi sou gayii :x khair aaj subah sawere uthii.....cake table pe set kardiya  :Wink:  chai banakey mom ka wait karney lagey...phir mom aayeen aur sub baatein karney lagey.....buhat acha laga  :Smile: 

 Ab tak din acha guzar raha hai per shaam mein surprise party arrange ki hai mene :mrgreen: bus mom n papa wahan chalney se inkaar na kardein  :Frown:  warna sara mazaa kharaab hojayegaa :x aur dopahir mein kuch log lunch k liye invited hein i hope sub acha hojaye n papa n mom ziyada thakk na jayein Lunch k baad warna raat ki party cancel hojayegii  :Frown:  

Yeh theen ab tak ki feelings  :Smile:  I hope all goes well  :Smile:  

n *Happy Labour day :givefl;*

----------


## zeeast

it is a boring sunday morning.....

----------


## Endurer

wow..mere taraf se wish keriye ga Aapi  :Smile: 

well mein abhi so ker utha hoon & i'm banging my head.. aadha weekend to so ker hi guzar diya  :Frown:  :x nevermind.. i can still manage to do a lot more stuff in these remaining 8 hours or so  :Big Grin: 

abi i missed a high-profile lunch  :Frown:  kissi ney nahien uthaya mujeh :x or cell per 8 missed calls & 2 sms  :Embarrassment: 

zeeast sis morning ya afternoon ^o)

----------


## Fairy

Zaroor betta abhi kar detii hoon thori der mein :givefl; n No thanx :hug1: 

Lunch tou achey se hogaya mom ka mood bhi kaafii acha hai aaj  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

thats good  :Smile: 

well i just came back from mamo's house, tell you the truth, i ruined my 2 hours or so there, everything was slow & those 30 minutes of questions & answers with mami were nothing less than boring. probably i'm going two steps ahead of time, isi liye sab inevitable lag raha hey.. no surprises, nothing extravagent. just me, myself & my ipod.

at this point i must confess that i'm in love with office. nothing less, nothing more.

----------


## Ash

wow, Happy b-day to ur mom as well  :Smile:  aur bataye ga ke surprise party kaisi rahi...

aur main bore big time :s

----------


## xeon

Aray wah Happy Birthday to Aunty abhi mujhe PKF ka aik thread yaad aa gaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> thats good 
> 
> well i just came back from mamo's house, tell you the truth, i ruined my 2 hours or so there, everything was slow & those 30 minutes of questions & answers with mami were nothing less than boring. probably i'm going two steps ahead of time, isi liye sab inevitable lag raha hey.. no surprises, nothing extravagent. just me, myself & my ipod.
> 
> at this point i must confess that i'm in love with office. nothing less, nothing more.


Adeel bhai happy birthday to your mom  :Smile:  
Good that u are in love with the office  :Big Grin:  Chalo koi to hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aray Adeel ke mom ki b-day nahi hai, aisha ki mom ki thi  :Big Grin:  had hai sobia  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Thank You Sobia  :Smile: 

well i'd say this was the best day from the rest of the lot.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Thank You Sobia  :Smile: 

well i'd say this was the best day from the rest of the lot.  :Smile:

----------


## mahkooo

Adeel kiya din yaad kerwa deheye.yeh thread dekh ker :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

Bas yaadain yaadain yaadain reh jaatee hain
kuch chhotee chhotee batain reh jatee hain

----------


## Ghazel

I am tired :sleep;

----------


## xeon

main buhat Fresh hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

me ko tu allergy :s

----------


## Ghazel

monday ko fresh  :Embarrassment:  
jaag to rahey hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

haan ghazel yeh sotay main hi fresh hotay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

aaj achha din guzra  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

> wow..mere taraf se wish keriye ga Aapi 
> 
> well mein abhi so ker utha hoon & i'm banging my head.. aadha weekend to so ker hi guzar diya  :x nevermind.. i can still manage to do a lot more stuff in these remaining 8 hours or so 
> 
> abi i missed a high-profile lunch  kissi ney nahien uthaya mujeh :x or cell per 8 missed calls & 2 sms 
> 
> zeeast sis morning ya afternoon ^o)





meri subah ti uss waqet.....i was alone at home....grad pa shikar pe challe gaye....aur mujh gher pe rehne ka hukum de gaye :Frown: 

well baad mein sahee hugaya ta sub kuch......
 :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

aaj sara din perhti rahi.....
but iss waqet bhi aisa leg raha hai jaise mind bilkul blank hu.......
mujh aaj report submitte kerwani hai.....PLz mere liye dua kijiye ga sub loog...... :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

> haan ghazel yeh sotay main hi fresh hotay hain


neend mei bolteh be hain :lol:

----------


## Ash

haan mujhay tu daar hai ke chaltay bhi na hoon, ghazel zara deehan rakhna.. kahi UCLA na poohanch jaien neend main chaltay chaltay  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

hahahahahahahaha......@Ash ...and Ghazel....

----------


## Ash

app kia kehti ho zeeast :wink;

----------


## Ghazel

> haan mujhay tu daar hai ke chaltay bhi na hoon, ghazel zara deehan rakhna.. kahi UCLA na poohanch jaien neend main chaltay chaltay


Road cross kereh geh to hosh mei ah jahey geh.fiker nai kero :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

chaloo kisi bahnay tu hosh main aien gey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

i'm tired :s time for a :zzz; walked some heft 18 kmz in the evening & that tells the story. mujeh to ye b nahien yaad a raha k mein kon hoon :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OOh how saaaad :whistle;

----------


## Ghazel

fresh and busy day today..

----------


## zeeast

kuch special nahi hai aajj.....

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## zeeast

hahahahahaha......
zaheer bhai ithne maaze ka emotion kahaan se milla aap ko....
its really very sweet.... :Smile:

----------


## mahkooo

:1cool; and happy today :dj;

----------


## Endurer

thats nice mahkoo  :Smile: 

ajj mein office hi nahien geya  :Big Grin:  ab cell per office se missed calls thien.. sham mein chakar lagaon ga office ka :wink: md se b milna hey :frown;

----------


## zeeast

it was a very nice day.....(i mean the climata now a days in islamabad......is just so good).....
but i got late to day..... :Frown: 
after that ...i get into my studies....
 :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

> hahahahahaha......
> zaheer bhai ithne maaze ka emotion kahaan se milla aap ko....
> its really very sweet....


emotions ka khazana hai mere pass  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

ji bilkul.....
aap Sir Shabbir ki tarah hein......
perhate kum aur face expressions ziyada dete hein...... :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

ji bilkul.....
aap Sir Shabbir ki tarah hein......
perhate kum aur face expressions ziyada dete hein...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

> wow, Happy b-day to ur mom as well  aur bataye ga ke surprise party kaisi rahi...


Thanx Ash :hug1: 

Party tou nahin ho payii per din acha guzraa  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> Aray wah Happy Birthday to Aunty abhi mujhe PKF ka aik thread yaad aa gaya


Thanku Xee bhai  :Smile:  Aur haan thread Papa walla naa  :Big Grin:  Bush ka dancing card Jo baarrii mushkil se chalaa thaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

> aray Adeel ke mom ki b-day nahi hai, aisha ki mom ki thi  had hai sobia


Aisha!!! :x Pehley tou aapi kehteen theen  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

ups  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Mon May 02, 2005 8:28 pm
> 
> aray Adeel ke mom ki b-day nahi hai, aisha ki mom ki thi  had hai sobia 
> 
> 
> Aisha!!! :x Pehley tou aapi kehteen theen


Woh kya hai Ash abhi a kar kaheghi, ab aap itni bari bhi nahin ke main aapko aapi kahoon, kyoun Ash  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  had hai sobia... yeh excuse tu main ne app ko dia tha sab ko aik sa excuse thori na karo gi :wink; aur appi app ne tu shraminda kar dia had hai :s zaroor jaldi main hoon gi that's y...

hmm.. feeling much better and fresh now... Allah ka shukar hai  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

tryyyyyy gooo anything but this 
i've got to, anything but this
world 

give me, anything but this :dj;

that better rocks at my headfones ^o)

ok enough of my crap, lets get back to business.  :Smile:  

wait.. office ^o) oh come on :s

so i had a real boring day today, i'm exhausted at the moment and this is something you will hear every-now-&-then.  :Big Grin: 

gonna get a nap now, wait someone with a nick *am i already bored?* has just signed in at msn messenger ^o) .. is this the person i'd been expecting ^o) .. well not actually :s 

so where was i :thinking; yeah .. i was making it more complicated for myself to say b'bye.. :s

oh wait whata track..

so close to my heart
couldn't be much more from the heart
forever trust in who u are
and nothing else matters 
never opened myself this way
life is ours, we live it our way..
only words that i dont just say
and nothing else matters.
trust i seek and i find in u
everyday for us something new 
**adeel is now swinging with joy & partial intoxication**

ok fellas let me now say 

ciao

**phew**  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aww.... :Smile:  

Sleep well  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

nice endurer.

----------


## zeeast

@adeel  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kool  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

Today i have very fresh friday morning....
i hope the day 'll be good as well........ :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> everyday for us something new


 :ang9: 

main aaj hamesha kee tarah khsuh  :Big Grin: 
MashAllah tu bol diya kero :evil:

----------


## zeeast

MASHA ALLAH ......MASHALLAH.......
ALLAH aap ko aise hi khush rake..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

ye mein tha  :Embarrassment:  my o my.. neend mein shuker hey kuch or nahi keh dia  :Big Grin: 

so wazzup ^o) ajj office se jaldi ageya and so far i'm enjoying.. star world per 'friends' dekha.. it was hilarious  :Big Grin:  then wohooooooo ajj se le ker monday tak pakistan mein rehne wali sab momz and aunties star plus k ilawa koi or baat b karein gi.. it's weekend baby :dj;

kal sat and uske baad i'll take a healthy nap  :Stick Out Tongue: 

btw, xee bhai app ko kiya howa tha :frown;  :Stick Out Tongue: 

okie dokie ab dinner ker loon uske baad dst per vaccum chalaon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Adeeloo Friends daikhte ho tum :frown;

----------


## Endurer

yeah ^o)

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Yahan kin doston ki baat challing??

----------


## Endurer

star world's 'F.R.I.E.N.D.S' :wink:

----------


## zeeast

it was a nice day.......
i have given my final presentation....
every thing went so well....thanks o my Allah....

----------


## xeon

Aik or Good for Zeeast  :Big Grin: 

yet another thakan sai bura Saturday :x

----------


## Ash

muhahahahhahahahhahahahahha

----------


## Fairy

Aww..... :Smile: 

Hmm...aaj khoob aaraam kiya  :Smile:  per subah phirse sawerey uthna hai  :Frown:  aur wohi routine  :Frown:  yeh aik hi sunday kyun hotta hai......

----------


## Endurer

weekend is over.. it was a horrible one.. virtually.. while at home it was okay.. as often as i spended time with my family...

i guess office rocks.. i love it, to say the least..

it's not exaggeration actually.. all i'm telling is the truth.. i wish if offices could remain open 24/7/365.

ok take care all
here's another something you really can't think about
the time you've got left.. and the time ran out
keeping in mind what i left behind
my sanity my soul, brought down to the fineline
the pain the shame
too late to quit this game
i can never change
because i'm one of my kind

girta raha sambhalta raha
nendon k saye talle.. 
khuabon ko tarasta raha

to dil mera roye to kiya
waqt iradon ko tore to kiya
manzil to apne payen gey hum
waqt k oapna banayen gey hum

Allah Hafiz

----------


## zeeast

it was a damn boring sunday........

----------


## Ash

same here!

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## xeon

Sunday kab aaya tha :s

----------


## zeeast

i'm having very fresh and nice morning today..... :Smile: 
may be its a sign of success for me.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Yahan tu her waqat kaam he karna partha hai :s

----------


## zeeast

it was really a very nice day.....
my project was a challage for me....
and i did it ...... :Smile: 
and today i'm totally free from all kinds of studies of graduation level.....
ohhhhh God how lucky i'm...... :Smile:

----------


## Majid

its nice to know that your assignments are over now..wish you good luck  :Smile:  

Aur baqi k dinno key tarah aaj ka din be guzar gya..nothing special  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

ohhhhh.....soo nice of you.... :Smile: 

and thank you so much..... :Smile: 
guzra kub hai mera tu shooroo hua hai....abhi 1:50 am hura hai hein....

----------


## Majid

Aray ye batien aapkey samajh mein nahi ayeingee  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

aajayein gee....infact right now mein samjhna hi nahi chahti...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

that's nice zeeast...

aur ab in ki baatien koon samjhay :frown;

hmm.. mine was ok.. feelings are Dead.

----------


## zeeast

woo kyoun Ash...... :Smile: 


mere tu aaj flu se bura haal hai aur throatinfection bhi hai jiss ki wajah se kissi bhi cheeze ka taste hi nahi maloom perh raha..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

live from office this is my world ^o)

well just another hot and humid day with nothing special around the corner, i'm in the IT department at the moment & this is the first time i've dared to log in and post a message, otherwise i usually read posts while remaining logged off.

i'd be going to the finance and stitching departments pretty soon, so ciao

blow in the breeze baby :dj;

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Tou aaj office se aa hi gaye  :Big Grin: 

M jus tired n missing someone  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

my flu is still killing me...... :Frown:

----------


## Majid

take some rest zeeast  :Smile:  

Aur mera bhook say bura haal ho rha hai

----------


## Endurer

take some rest zeeast sis  :Smile:  & i hope you finally found some food afridi bro ^o)

yeap Aapi Finally :wink:

abi i'm frustrated, and for the first time i know the reason behind this frustration. seriously i'll blow up something, grrr dont want to be labeled as insane.

anyways one good thing about me, i'm not impatient, so don't worry.

----------


## xeon

I know Aisha kis ko miss ker rahee hain  :Big Grin: 
or Adeeloo sai tu dar ker rehna parai ga.
Zeeast tum ko kaha tha na ke aram kero :x
or Majid tumharee jaga main nai apni bhook mitaee hai Pizza kha ker

----------


## Majid

Ghareboo pizza he kathay rahoo , humm ney chicken karahee ka lee  :Big Grin:  

Aur waqee ye adeel tu kafee khatarnak hotha ja rha hai  :Big Grin:  

Xee bhai zara pata lagawoo ka ye adeel sara din office mein keya kertha rehtha hai ^o)

----------


## xeon

Yaar chhapa maarna parai ga jaa ker aise tu samajh nahi aatee  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

well.......ithna bura flu Allah mere kissi dushman ko bhi na laagaye.....
i can hardlly speek due to throat infection aswell....... :Frown: 

aur thanks Majid...Adeel and Xeon bhai.....but 24 hours koun rest ker sakta hai.....

----------


## zeeast

my Horoscope for today.....
"After all the good work you've done lately, asking for that raise, bonus or promotion should be a piece of cake. You're confident that you've earned it, but, as usual, you're feeling a bit on the humble side and are wondering why they haven't yet offered it to you. Well, remember that old adage about the squeaky wheel getting the grease? It's true. Step right up and tell your superiors that you deserve this"



i just wonder that how true it is today...........  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

aww.. hope this message reaches you in good health, zeeast sis  :Smile: 

and xee bhai + afridi bro.. jaldi se pata kerwao :P

----------


## zeeast

i hope so....... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

me ko tu neend aa rahi hai..... uffffff abi tu parhna hai itna ziyada :'(

aur zeeast ab app kaisa feel kar rahi hain?

----------


## zeeast

ohhhh....challo koi baat nahi.....tum kuch khane peene ko rakhoo pass aur pir studies karoooo...


mein abhi waisa hi feel ker rahi houn....

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Get well soon sis :givefl; 

Aur Xee bhai aapko kese patta challa?? :ang9: 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

thanks..fairy..... :Big Grin: 
now i'm little better then before.... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

that's gud zeeast...

oh well... mera sab se bad day.. khudaya... abi i have college test... and it suppose to start at 2 pm... jab main room main gai... she was like... 2.30 per start ho ga test... i was like wot the :s now i m all fired up :@ aur i m so tired.. dunno.. agar test main pass hoon gi b ke nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

Allah behter kare gaa....Ash... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

umeed per duniya kaiem hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

Wish you best of luck...
bass light feel karoo,....
sub teek hujaye gaa... :Smile:

----------


## Majid

> aww.. hope this message reaches you in good health, zeeast sis 
> 
> and xee bhai + afridi bro.. jaldi se pata kerwao :P


Muhahaha ....hum tu kab ka pata laga chockay hain....xee bhai khud a ker announce kariengay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

just lost my grip, i mean the cool thing. pc was damn disgusted at me & so was i, something went really wrong without my even touching it, while i was at office, anyways it's back up & running.

about the past two days, well there was nothing fun there, just wasted them with another face off the bed. miserable conditions keep coming my way, every-now-and-then. seems like i'm kicking off my own butts. I better be, probably this will help me sustain my cool.

for the moment i might be going to a place nearby, ps: i need to get a frocking grip here as this is supposed to be the night i'd been keeping track of.

till then ciao again

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: 
adeel may you got ....what so ever you are wanting......
well it was another nice day of mine aswell....... :Smile: 
i have spent it with some new ppl......
now it is about to rain here ......which is refreshing my mood more.........

----------


## Endurer

thank you zeeast sis  :Smile: 

i'm feeling much better today, just had that all important lunch after almost 3 days, for now i'm enjoying my time at office.

have a good day all  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Ash

zimmi bhai app kis ke naam khath likh rahay hain?  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

zaheer bhai buhaat acchi smilie hai.....

----------


## Ash

yo.. ok main chali sonay.. :zzz;

----------


## Zaheer

gum khaatay houay na so jaana kahin subha tak lips aapis mein chipak jaain gay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

> 


piyar keh kaghaz peh. parrot keh per keh qalam seh
khaat zaheer neh apney mehboob keh naam likha :whistle;

----------


## xeon

tu Mehboob bhai nai jawab diya ke nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

zaheer seh ask keryeh :whistle;

----------


## xeon

waiting

----------


## Zaheer

mehboob bhai ka address bounce ho gaiya. fatal error aaiya thay " This user has no longer an account with pakistan post"  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin: ..
kamal ker te hein...

----------


## Endurer

i'm exhausted at the moment, weather is hot as a furnace, but doesn't matter, whats good about today is that i somehow gained that faith in myself, back. moreover, i'm not visiting the textile industry sector anymore, yeap sanity returns as i sit & stick in the office.

listening to 'when the world ends' OST matrix reloaded.. it rocks, to say the least. :dj;

----------


## zeeast

it was a hot day today.......
i was much busy .....
but the evening......
it was just wowwwwww......i love to be with fun loving ppl......who are up for any thing at any time!....

----------


## Endurer

i thought you were kool and you made ice jealous ^o)

----------


## zeeast

yessss.....i'm...
thats why i made things bearable for myself.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

that makes you a lil more interesting. :wink:

----------


## zeeast

should I take it as a complement????

----------


## Endurer

thats supposed to be in this way  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ahaan....
tu bataooo.....kithne paise baane tumhare..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

i'm only interested in barter trade :P

----------


## zeeast

okay....
so what do you have ....and what do you want.... :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

okay....
so what do you have ....and what do you want.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

i've already offered you what i had.. ... now i want smiles back on your face.. and no need to rush.. take your time.. as i only need natural ones..

----------


## zeeast

hahahahahahaha....
clever......
i have big smile on my face .....now i'm not adding here any emotion...

----------


## Endurer

i'm lovin` the ambience in here  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: @adeel


so a new day is just started......
a very nice person is around me....
hopfully it 'll be a great day of mine..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

i hope it went as per your expectations.  :Smile: 

mein 6 per uth geya tha sham mein. it was another spoiled weekend, i've some bruises to take care of as well.. hopefuly it'll be good by tomorrow.

i'm missing Aapi, hope that she will be fine.  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

yess adeel.....
it was really a very nice day ....though my eyes catch sleep only for 2 hours in past 24 hours.....but still it was great......i'm leaving for Karachi tomorrow...so i'm pretty excited... :Smile: 
and today i come to know few more things which 'll be great fun for me on my return from Karachi next week..... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Have fun sis  :Smile: 

n Adeel, Aapi is fine betta n m missing u too :hug1: 

Takecare  :Smile: 


n Today was jus another normal day  :Smile:  but one good thing that i m still collecting my birthday gifts :wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mein aaj buhaat gusse mein houn......



 :mad9; 








:bm;

----------


## Majid

eik glass tanda pani pee lein ...ghussa dhoor ho jayega  :Smile:  

waise kherayath...ithne ghussa kion ^o)

----------


## zeeast

eik glass.......
uss waqet se pani hi tu pee rahi houn.....
without any valid justification meri aaj ki karachi ki flight cancel hugaeee......
abhi mein karachi hutee.... :Frown: 
mera poora mind bana hua tha....
aab mujh kaal janna hai......

----------


## Majid

Airline waloon ki yaqeenan koi problem hogee nahi tu wo ticket cancel kion karthay  :Smile:  
Aur baqi ye delay be zyada say zyada kal subah tuk ka hoga  :Smile:  

Aur lastly issey delay mein behthari hogee  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

hmmmmm....true...
but mera 3 din se mind bana hua ta...

----------


## Endurer

aww.. thats great Aapi  :Smile:  .. missing you too  :Smile: 

zeeast sis i sincerely sympathize.. hope you've made adjustments according to the the conditions..  :Smile: 

well at the moment i'm just getting toxic.. nothing is working for me.. cell fone is still lying at some remote area.. i'm on notebook.. which to me sucks.. no matter how efficeint it is.. i 'm not used to these tiny buttons and thar mysterious touchpad.. and oh yeah this windows xp.. which i never dared touch b4 yesterday..never the less.. i'm already into this trauma.. so hell with everything now... i dont give a shit about people, places or environments.. grr how cunning were montague's in shakespeare's romeo & juliet..

----------


## Hijab

:duno; im lost

----------


## Fairy

^o)

----------


## Endurer

sowwie Aapi :s

mayb this world is a mystery to me.. sighs

----------


## Fairy

May be  :Big Grin:  Wese aap kya ho? ^o) 

 :hug1: :givefl; :hug1:

----------


## *addicted*

pakka naa... i can write nething in here naa??  :Smile:   :Smile:  

ok here goesssss

I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee youuuuuuu Jaaanuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

*sigh* 
me in love.
lalala!
i love me.
i love him.
i love us.
i love everyone.
love love everywhere  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Ok.. I've officially gone mad.. 
but aaaaaaa.. 
I love you.

----------


## Majid

fiker not...unofficially be aapk baray mein yahee kaha jatha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## *addicted*

kyaaaa?? mere baare mei aisa kaun kehta hai?  :Frown:  .. .
mei toh sweeeeeeeeeet sweeetttt... chhotiiii seee paaleee se pyaaareeeeeee siiii !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ! 
lalalal.. majid bhaiii.. mujhe kuch naye dost chahiye the... aap meri dost banenge???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

haana sunna hai ka pyaree see pagal hai  :Big Grin:  

Aur baqee yahan per tu sub he aapk friends hain  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

lead into me.. make me real :dj;

Masha Allah *addicted*  :Smile: 

okie i'm switching back to my usual-self again.. yeah so what was i saying :thinking;

ohh.. yeah about office.. well it went good.. as compared to yesterday.. i'm back home.. listening to bring me to life as u've already noticed..

that freaking kasauti zindagi ki is on air :@ now be it bajar or prena or tulsi or sujal or kashiiiiiiiiiiiiish for all i care.. they all suck big time (what?) yeah BIG TIME! :x

so waddup people ? hows the weather at your end? it is cool .. atleast in my room.. :P

----------


## Zaheer

warm in room cool out side  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

Sunshine .pretty hot ..Day is going slow ..because of workload.can't wait to go home. :ye; feeling tired.

----------


## zeeast

well.......its good in Islamabad but was too hot in Karachi....

----------


## Endurer

you weren't bound to temme the w/forecast.. were you ? ^o)  :Big Grin: 

back from office.. i am... just worried about tomorrow, i've to do some real typing.. ala emails to potential customers.. wheras my hands have not recovered fully yet.. i'm just lingering into office from the past 5 days, jus like a handicap.. anyways.. things will get better one day.. 

at the moment i'm watching matrix reloaded.. Neo is going beserk  :Big Grin:  mom's here with me.. and she is praising me for the hardwork and all that mommy stuff.. such as "oh graces.. dont do that adeel, ", "take care sweetheart" & lots more.. so i'm kinda over-whelmed..  :Big Grin:  :blush:

now you tell ? waddup

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Endurer

ha ha u missed :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ohhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhh

i'm up at quite an awkward time.. 5.30 in the morning  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 

man i`m lovin` it just like Mc  :Big Grin: 

some unknown number at my cell buzzed me great deal.. i was sleeping and cell was right under me ears.. so it was kinda scary :s

anyways.. wassup ?

----------


## Fairy

Kis ne jaga diya subah subah?? :whistle; :mrgreen: 

Have a lovely day betta :givefl; I hope its not too tiring  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

it was.. but who cares  :Big Grin:  we have weekend here :wink:

----------


## Fairy

Jee  :Smile: 

kaafi acha lag raha hai na aaj....itney dinon baad aik hi din off miltta hai  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

yehi kaafi hey Aapi  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm.. :Smile:  Mere liye kaafi tou nahin per bus yehi hai.... :Frown:  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

feeling aik dum fresh  :Big Grin: .. abi haleem kha rahi hoon.. koi kahaye ga :P

----------


## tanhai

> Hmm.. Mere liye kaafi tou nahin per bus yehi hai....


haye acha jee keun keun ...:d.. waisay why are u appi ... sab say bari hain kya app ider mashallah say  :Big Grin: ... lol den i mite need ur advice time to time :d ... u see .. bachon ko deti rehna app  :Big Grin: .. lol :ang9:

----------


## tanhai

> yehi kaafi hey Aapi


hmm ask me abut workin :@.. daamnn tirin :| :evil:

----------


## Fairy

> haye acha jee keun keun ...:d.. waisay why are u appi ... sab say bari hain kya app ider mashallah say ... lol den i mite need ur advice time to time :d ... u see .. bachon ko deti rehna app .. lol  :ang9:




Sub se bari tou nahin per kuch chottey yahan pyaar se mujhe aapi kehtey hein....Aap kehna chahein tou aapki marzi aur gar nahin tou bhi aap hi ki marzi  :Smile:  

Between welcome here!

----------


## Endurer

just had mango shake.. weekend is almost over.. i'm recharged.. and thats what i expected from this weekend...

----------


## *addicted*

recharged?? Blaaahhhhhhh, am down with a slight fever, which started off as a MAJOR headache. Blah. i've taken off from school today... N guess what i did?!?!

I did Math! N chem... *SIGH* ... how boring can life get?? seriously.. ?!??

OK.. so am not allowed to have ice-creams.. BLAH!!

oooohh.. theres this Youth Festival and a Science Exhibition going on in my school tomorrow and the day after. Uff.. it would usually have been conducted seperately.. but our new principal didnt want to waste "academic" days! so people participating for the youth fest cant do so for the exhibition. how sucky!!!
ughhh.. the CBSE board sucks! TOTALLY.

n am down with a fever. Ugh!

----------


## Zaheer

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Endurer

Allah app donon ko sehat ata farmaye .. Ameen  :Smile: 






























give up that UGH :x

----------


## zeeast

it was a hot sunny day yesterday.....
al day long i was just busy with my rehearsals.......and in evening i was in a bithday party o my on of my friend.....it was just okay....
so the day has passed ....nothing happened special... :Smile:

----------


## *addicted*

Ok, so the Exhibition SUCKED! 

n lalala.. am not going for it today. I'd rather sit at home and study..!??!.. 
blahhhhhhhhhh!
My jaaanu is at d exhibition though  :Frown:  I shud've gone. But but but there wuz no use going, coz am not allowed to talk to him or neother GUY...!! ooooooooooooooohh..! Ufff ... blah blah!

----------


## Endurer

just tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired at the moment...... i'll hopefully post all my weekend tomorrow.. till then ciao

----------


## Ash

dang...!! i m using notebook... and i just alomost 4got how 2 use windows  :Embarrassment: ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i was really bore yesterday....and may be 'll be today....my friend has gone to PMA....... :Frown: 
i'm wishing him good luck.....but...life 'll be soooooo bored without him.........
now the only friend i have left ....who knows me very well.....is my grand pa...... :Smile: 
i'm pretty lucky in this way.......

----------


## Endurer

i dont have anything special to say today, though i had been talking to myself for quite some time today, thinking of the whole weekend, which was a blend of many different aspects of life, met so many different people, strangers mostly. 

at the moment i'm just mingled in a self-raised question, am i lucky enough or not, i know it's a stupid question, atleast some of you wouldn't have expected as such. anyways i'm just confused, at one hand ive to work for almost 18 hours a day, at the other hand i find peace there, as no one evades into my privacy, be it office or my room.

what a strange feeling when i met some 3 to 4 persons, they were totally new to my naked eyes, still they were causing distress as i was having horrific deja vu`s, as if we had met earlier or something.. 

actually i dont look in the mirror like most of you do, but on my way back till i reached home.. i starred into the side mirror of my car.. then my dressing room's mirror.. i was starring into my own eyes.. (huh? well nevermind)

ok time to post and read messages.. 

addicted.. how are you feeling? i hope this message'd find you in good health  :Smile: 

and Aapi i'm waiting for my Im to to pop up and say.. [msn-nick] has just signed in! :givefl;

----------


## zeeast

adeel it doen't happen only with you :Smile: ....but most often i do really think like that.....any how i can't name this feeling......what it is in its real meanings.........
i have a pretty tiring day today.....good for me.... :Smile: ..i did lots of stuff.....related to my job.....i really enjoyed all that.....that was new for me....thats why i was not feeling bore while doing all that.....

----------


## Endurer

yeah.. but it bugs me like nothing... pheeeeeew 

i had a tiring day.. though i did nothing of that calliber

----------


## zeeast

then i think you just spend your time with your thoughts...... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

i wont.. awein mood kharab hoga  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

tu +ive soocha karoo na ....mood kharab nahi hugaa.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

pessimism bhi kissi had tak kaam aati hey.. wouldn't you agree ? i call it positive pessimism.. sounds like an oxymoron.. but actually it isn't.

----------


## Fairy

> and Aapi i'm waiting for my Im to to pop up and say.. [msn-nick] has just signed in!  :givefl;


 
 :Smile:  

 :hug1:

----------


## zeeast

> pessimism bhi kissi had tak kaam aati hey.. wouldn't you agree ? i call it positive pessimism.. sounds like an oxymoron.. but actually it isn't.



 :Big Grin:  ya...true...

----------


## Endurer

leke pehla pehla pyar smthn smthn smthn :dj;

pata nahein kese ankh khul gaye mere.. mera to or mood ho raha tha sone ka :x per lunch miss nahien ker sakta tha.. eik week mein eik hi baar kerta hoon.. or wo b gher per.. isi liye dobara nahien soya.. abhi b ankhien nahien khul pa rahien sahee se :s 

abhi eik assignment b kerne hey, office se mille hey .. weekend b calculations mein hi guzer jaye ga  :Frown: 

thankfully aj mosam acha hey.. raat se halki halki barish ho rahe hey.

btw xee bhai kahan hien.. do teen din se msn per b nazar nahein a rahe.. ^o)

is waqt msn per koi b online nahien hey.. :s

----------


## Zaheer

kaun se planet se aaiy ho tum  :Big Grin:  ek week mein ek baar lunch wo bhi shaam 5 bajay.

xee bhai dallas mein hain. monday ko hi wapis aain gay.

----------


## Endurer

is waqt 4.50 howe hien.. or meien 2.30 per kia tha :P  :Big Grin: 

ajj weekend hey zimmi bhai is lie  :Smile:  or ye xee bhai dallas mein kia kar rahe hien ^o)

----------


## Zaheer

parents pakistan wapis jaa rahay thay un keliay gaiy hain.

----------


## Endurer

ohh  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Mausam kaafi acha hai n Baarish horahi hai  :Smile:  aur us pe achii baat k LIGHT nahin gayii  :Big Grin:  

I hope ab jaye bhi naa  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

aww dont worry Aapi nahein jaye gi :wink:

mein abi off line ja raha hoon.. same calculations  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

hmm...............................................  ..................................................  .........

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Hogayeen calculations?

----------


## zeeast

i had great weekend....just back from a party...wowwwww.......it was really very nice....
but now i'm with mix feelings...coz....tomorrow it 'll be my first day of my......"FIRST TIME OF EVERY THING"......seems to be bit harder..... :Frown: 
doing new things with new ppl....i'm lillte confuse... :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

so the day over.....huhhhh....
luckily my testing manager is Japan on an official tour......so i got another week...... :Big Grin: 
now i'll join them on next Mnday INSHAALLAH... :Smile: 


now i'm waitin for to night...
then for tomorrow......
i'm somewhere in between....
what is real ....
just a dream....
lalala....lalala...lalala

----------


## zeeast

so the day over.....huhhhh....
luckily my testing manager is Japan on an official tour......so i got another week...... :Big Grin: 
now i'll join them on next Mnday INSHAALLAH... :Smile: 


now i'm waitin for to night...
then for tomorrow......
i'm somewhere in between....
what is real ....
just a dream....
lalala....lalala...lalala

----------


## Endurer

mera din b khatam ho geya.. sath hi dosra bhi shuru..  :Smile: 

It's a new day, but it all feels old
It's a good life, that's what I'm told
But everything it all just feels the same

At my high school.
It felt more to me like a Jail cell
A penny teachery
My time spent there It only made me see

That I dont ever wanna be like you
I don't wanna do the things you do
I'm never gonna hear the words you say
Cause I don't ever wanna
I don't ever wanna be
YOU.... Don't wanna be just like you

That I'm sayin is
This is the anthem
Throw all your hands up
YOU.. Don't wanna be you

Go to college
A university
Get a real job
That's what they said to me
But I could never live the way they want

I'm gonna get by
And just do my time
Out of step while they all get in line
I'm just a minor threat so pay no mind

Do you really wanna to be like them
Do you really wanna be another trend
do you wanna be a part of that crowd

Cause I don't ever wanna
I dont ever wanna be YOU
Dont wanna be just like you
what I'm saying is
This is the anthem
Throw all your hands up
YOU...don't want to be you!

----------


## zeeast

eik aur week off tu m ill gaya hai....
but my maximum interest is to change my routine....i want to sleep....but i think it is sooooo far away from me right now... :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

kehne ko itna kuch hey, per ajj kehne ki himmat nahein  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

A thousand words unsaid......


n it's better to keep my feelings unsaid here  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i have a pretty tiring day......but how to strat telling you and where to start ....i really don't have any idea..... :Smile: 
any way.....i'm happy even more then before....it was a great day.... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm..

*sakoon ka sanns wala emoticon*

english ka final ajj ho gaya.. aur woh b kafi acha.. :up; aik dum relax hoon ab.. just 2 projects aur karnay hain.. us ke baad no more high skool 4 rest of ma life  :Big Grin: .. inshallah..  :Smile: ..

----------


## zeeast

wowwww....thats sounds good....

and wish you good luck.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

hmm good to know that  :Smile: 

i'm back in the office.. time to do some work, i've to visit the industrial unit at khurianwala, 35 kmz from our corporate headquaters, at the moment i'm just freaked up at this God damn weather. but then again, who cares.. i 'm not gonna look back at it hereafter. :wink:

----------


## Ash

thankoo zeeast thankoo  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ohhhhh,,,,come on Ash...don't be.....
just i want work hard....make every one happy.... :Smile: ...okay....


well...i have a pretty lazy day today....what special thing i did ...and feel is that....i talked to one of old friend.....it was talking to her......
and after that....i just locked my self in my rooom.....i was sleeping....

----------


## Ghazel

very nice day today...weather is fantastic..bit relaxing.got time to come on DT.overall nice

----------


## Endurer

back online...

----------


## zeeast

its another nice morning...... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

well its a foregone conclusion.. people at msn are making my day just like zeest sis's  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: @Endurer......
well....ppl on my MSN are annoying me ......:x

----------


## Endurer

you must be ignoring them by now  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...... :Smile: 
okay.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

DesiTwist.com - Aries 
Give it all you've got and then some. You may not see results right away, but in putting forth a full effort, you'll learn to appreciate the process, and that's truly what's most important. Life may never be perfect, but it can be a lot of fun if you let yourself appreciate what's right in front of you. Enjoying the journey is what gives your day-to-day existence meaning. After that, the destination is almost beside the point.

----------


## zeeast

i have a good day today........i spend it with my grand pa......though there was nothing to do for me in his office........but i just keep on talking....talking and talking with him...... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

just finished up adding vdoz, i shud hafta get some nap, i spent most of my day in the 46 celsius sun, it was hot to some extent, but i'm now making adjustments quickly, i ain't got no time at all, so game on adeel.

----------


## Ghazel

Good day LA

----------


## zeeast

well....till now every thing is just okay....
but today there is some new tasks in my way....i have must to go with them.....i'm little confuse...... :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

just chilling out at the moment

----------


## Endurer

uffff itni garmi hey na ajj :s anyways i just found nusrat feat michael brooks cd.. mann i'm lovin` it`:dj;

to mera dil to meri jaan... (my heart, my life) - michael brooks-talvin singh... 

let the bass kick :dj;

----------


## zeeast

i had a really tiring day today.....
at evening i take rest...and just get up after having sleep.....

----------


## Endurer

mujeh to ab neend a rahe hey... ankhein band ho rahe hein and forearm mein pain hey.. seems like mein so jaon ga :s

----------


## zeeast

abhu mujh tu nahi lagg raha aisa kuch...... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

abi tak to hum b yahen hien :s

----------


## zeeast

mein ne aap hi ki baat ki hai...ke mujh nahi lagg raha ke aap ko neend aara hi hai.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

apke urdu per ghalib bhi qurban  :Big Grin: 

mein so nahien paya.. pain ki waja se.. then Aapi b online thien  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

bass shuker kerti houn.....ke ghalib ke zamane mein mein nahi ti......warnna kub ki hang huchukihuti... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

just obsessed at the moment.. i'm luvin` it`  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ahaan..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Alhamdulilah  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

thats nice... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

finally so ker uth hi geya mein  :Big Grin: 

so wassup ? mein to tv dekh raha hoon :dj;

----------


## zeeast

mein tu shaam ko 6 baje hi uth gayee ti.....
tennis court gaee phir 7:30 am pe wapess aayee houn...fresh huee toora sa...phir eik friend ko call kara...phir online aayee houn....abhi dinner kerne jaa rahi houn....
 :Smile:  ...uss ke baad toora office ka kaam hai woo karoungee...and in meanwhile i'll join you ppl again....  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

mein 6.30 per utha tha.. uske baad se mom ko tung ker raha tha and 9.30 ka wait

----------


## zeeast

so.....i'm back..... :Smile: 
kaam taqreeben hugaya hai......bass toorasa rehta hai ..woo ker rahi houn......
Monday ko appne boss se millna hai. :Big Grin: .......iss se pehle tu big Boss ne home projects hi diye te....woo tu Allah ka shuker haiteekh se hugaye....aab agge toora toora daar legg raha hai.......  :Frown:  



and Endurer........9:30 ka wait... :wink: something seems to me......  :Big Grin:  
but it better for to ziped my lips...

----------


## Endurer

:Big Grin: 

aww darr kiun lag raha hey sis ? kia howa ?  :Smile: 

hmm mein just mix mood mein hoon.. neither good nor bad.. what makes it good is the presence of Aapi and the night i had earlier, yesterday. about the bad part, well just irritated a bit, due to some of my non-sense, afterall who am i to surcease anyone's evening plans.. 

anyways.. you tell

----------


## zeeast

darr legta hai kuch galet na hujaye....
mein office jath houn tu aisa legta hai jaise koi aur dduniya hai......inteha ke serious loog hein sub......dant perh sakti hai na..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

apne app per yakeen rakhien bas  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

aapne aap per yaqeen hai.....
but office waloun ka patha nahi chalta....
any way i'm enjoying alot...... :Smile: 
you feel more better when you find your own work.... :Smile: 
i was dying to do that sort of work ...so i found that......and for this i have postponed some of my further plans....

----------


## Endurer

thats good  :Smile:  Insha Allah sab theek hi rahe ga  :Smile: 

mein abhi ghusay mein hoon... pata nahien kab mood theek hoga

----------


## zeeast

mein bhi issiliye baat nahi ker rahi...... :Big Grin: 
jaab mood teek hu tu mujh bata denaa.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

aray nahien na sis.. ab mood sab k lie to kharab nahien hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

hmmmmmm...,,, :Smile: 
jaab bilkul mood theek hu tub baat karoungee... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hmm..

just got back 4om the dinner.. it waz sooooo much fun  :Big Grin: ... graduation ki khushi main v (me n friedns) did dance n bhangra..  :Big Grin: 

mahi ve that'z the way mahi way :wink;

----------


## Endurer

ajj sunday ko bhi office :frown; khair just came back.. abi lunch ready ho raha hey.. ufffffffff itni neend aye hey.. per sham ko phir jana hey cousins k sath :s

----------


## Endurer

........

----------


## Endurer

/.

----------


## Fairy

Hmm....Feelings edited...That's good  :Smile: 

Aur...aaj sunday aadha souttey huwey guzra :x n baaqi bhi kuch khaas nahin...

Aur itnii neend jo ki hai din mein tou abhi nahin aarahii... :x

----------


## Ash

aww, chaloo aa jaye gi neend abi tu 1 bhi nahi baja  :Big Grin: 

hmm.. main tu abi movie deekh rahi thi Waqt.. bus time pass.. bore hoon full time :s

----------


## Fairy

Haan aajayegii shayad  :Smile:  

Filhaal tou mein bhi bore horahi hoon...tou kya khayaal hai Ash...kisi ki pittayii kardein??  :Wink:  I hope u understand what i mean!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha.. sure appi.. yeh naik kaam app hi kar sakti hain.. mere itni himmat kahan  :Big Grin: 

aur main Allah ka shukar theek.. app apni sunniye  :Smile: .. kia chal raha hai ajj kal ?

----------


## Majid

Khuda ka shukar ada karna chaye adeel bhai...  :Smile:  
Aur aisha sis...100 say count down shoroo kar dein...khud he neend a jayegi  :Big Grin:  

Ashoo ko ye bore hone ki bemari nickless say lagee hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

app ko sab khaber hai :frown;

----------


## Majid

Muhahahahahah

----------


## Ash

:Frown: 

oh well main tu sterio nation ko sun rahi hoon....  :Big Grin:  

dil de chadiya assan tenu hoyee.. lalalala sumthin sumthin.. teray kadma ch jaan mere niklay hoyeeee ae hoo mera chaa sohniyaaaa

----------


## Fairy

> haha.. sure appi.. yeh naik kaam app hi kar sakti hain.. mere itni himmat kahan 
> 
> aur main Allah ka shukar theek.. app apni sunniye .. kia chal raha hai ajj kal ?


 :Big Grin:  Dun worry sweety mein hi kardoongii  :Wink:  bus koi haath lagey zarra :x 

Aur bhi theek betta...bus wohi routine hai school  :Smile:  Abhi tak vacations nahin huween hein :x last week hai ab bus yeh..!  :Smile: 

n Thanx Majid bro  :Smile:  

Wese Majid bro aapko koi mubarak baad tou nahin deinnii naa? :whistle;

----------


## Ash

haha mera bhi bus yehi last week hai.. Allah ka lakh lakh shukar hai.. then 2 month farigh..

aur majid ghaib tu thay itnay din.. tu mubarakbad kis cheez ki ^o)

----------


## Majid

Mubarakbad :thinking; 

Let me check the threads.  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Ash

koon se threads ^o)

----------


## Fairy

Jee threads tou koi nahin hein  :Smile:  aap batadetey tou hum wish karletey  :Big Grin:  

Per koi baat nahin bro...Take your time  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. :thinking;

----------


## Majid

^o) 

Kuch samajh mein nahi a rha :s

----------


## Ash

appi ab khulay ilfaz main in ko samja dain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

hana ...raat 1 bajay k baad mera demagh waise be kaam nahi kartha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mera kisi bhi waqt kaam nahi karta  :Big Grin:  koi masla nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

ye batane ki zaroorat nahi thi  :Big Grin:  ...pehle say he pata tha :P

----------


## Fairy

Okies  :Wink: 

I jus heard some Majid getting engaged.....:whistle; so m just asking was it you or sumone else??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

o0000000ooooooo00000ooooo0o0oooo :whistle;

n hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ :P

----------


## Ash

btw kis ki kismat phoot gaye majid?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> Okies 
> 
> I jus heard some Majid getting engaged.....:whistle; so m just asking was it you or sumone else??


Aray sis abb tu ye routine ki baat ho gaye hai  :Big Grin:  

Pehle be 3 dafa ye sub kuch ho chocka hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Hawwwww!!! Ab log routine mein mangniyaan karney lagey Ash!!!!! 

Wese agar ghalat info hai tou sorry bro  :Smile:  it happens sumtimes :S 

n LOLZ @ Kismat phootnaa  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hahah.. haan na.. yahan tu aik mangni nahi hoti.. log 3..3 kar letay hain  :Big Grin: 

appi fikar not.. khaber itni jaldi nahi sach ho gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Haan aur agar such hogii tou chupeygii nahin naa  :Wink:

----------


## Majid

> hahah.. haan na.. yahan tu aik mangni nahi hoti.. log 3..3 kar letay hain


ufff ye hasrat.... :rolling; fiker not ho jayegi...
and BTW aisha ye News mili kahan say hai ^o)

----------


## Ash

haha haan inshallah :ang9:

haan main bhi yehi poochnay wali thi appi app ko kahan se mili yeh khabar?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Secret  :Wink:  

Per nahin doosrey Forum se patta chala bro...per hosaktaa hai woh koi aur Majid ho na  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

mein aam toor per kissi doosray form per jatha he nahi sewaye eik Local pashtu forum k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Alright then....per phir aap thread kounse chk karney jaa rahey they?? :whistle;

----------


## Ash

wow.. appi app tu bari taiz hain.. kaisa point pakra.. :up;

majid ab bataoo sahi se :frown;

----------


## Fairy

Thanku thankuu  :Wink:  

Ab sunna next excuse.......... :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Muhahah ...mein ney pata kar leya hai ka aap konsay thread ki baat kar rahee hain  :Big Grin:  

wo hai Majid Miraj...aur mein hoon Majid Anwer......wo karachi ka rehne wala hai aur mein pechle 2 saal say karachi gya he nahi  :Big Grin:  

Lastly ye cheeze kam az kam meray leye unexpected nah hai...kionka Mujh ko shorro say he andaza tha ka in 2no ki engagment ho jayegi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hain? aray baba ki JAY ho.. kia sahi ke Ajmari baba hain.. pata bhi lagwa aye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

lol!  :Big Grin:  

Jee bro...mein tou shuru se keh rahi thi na k shayad aap hi hon shayad koi aur  :Smile:  

Aur barri jaldii patta karwaliya  :Big Grin:  kya baat hai!

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> hain? aray baba ki JAY ho.. kia sahi ke Ajmari baba hain.. pata bhi lagwa aye


Aray Khali Khooli jay say kaam nahi chalayga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> lol!  
> 
> Aur barri jaldii patta karwaliya  kya baat hai!


Bas kabhi gharoor nahi keya :ang9:

----------


## Ash

ab main kia kahoon  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

i'm loaded again.. yeap after reading you guy's posts.. keep smiling  :Smile: 

ok i've survived another dull day.. i was opt to visist a processing unit, namely ihsan yousaf textiles, S&S and msc.. believe me.. after i came out of that unit.. in the 46 degree celsius sun.. it seemed i'm at heaven.. uffffffffffffffffffffffffffff itni heat/smell/smoke or humidity.. khair that was it..

now the weather part.. it's really cool at the moment... abhi sham mein badal agaye hien... thankfully

what's playing? hmm mera yaar milade - ost - sathiyaa - A.R. Rehman

nahi abi itna type kerni ki himmat nahien ho rahe.. :s

----------


## Endurer

DesiTwist.com - Aries 
Someone's sending you definite signals right about now, and we're not talking radio waves here, either. Nope, someone's definitely giving you a romantic, love-lifts-us-up-where-we-belong kind of vibe, and you're not quite sure what to do about it. Well, first of all, go ahead and enjoy the attention -- let's face it, you're quite a cutie. The next step is easy: If you're interested, flirt right back. If not, decline politely and graciously, then send them on their merry way. 





Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:  

Khush raho betta  :Smile:  ALLAh ki panaah mein raho :givefl; 

 :hug1:

----------


## Endurer

thank you Aapi  :Smile: 

ajj Masha Allah sab hi khush lag rahe hien  :Smile: 

abhi windy ho raha hey.. and i'm enjoying it

ufff meri angrezi ko kia hota ja raha hey.. itna duffer to mein kabhi nahien howa.. shaid ye urdu or punjabi ki kuch ziada hi doses mil rahe hien.. anyways fiker not.. ab phirse koi apne yaad mein essay likhon ga.. then sab theek ho jaye ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

HahahahA!  :Big Grin: 

Doses milley kya??? :ang9: Abhi kahan milley hein? :P

Aney aap pe essay likhoongaa............???? ^o)

----------


## Endurer

Aapi blogging ya kissi flick per review :wink:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:  Sure  :Wink:  

My feelings................................BLANKED!!  :Big Grin: 

At the moment i m happy n relieved to see postive energy around  :Smile:  I wish it remains like this  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Insha Allah ...  :Smile: 

okie 'm signing off.. omg kashiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiish  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

LAdies n Gentlemen....We present u....SOOJALLLLLLLLLLL!!!! :mrgreen: 


Kahan gaye???? :S Showwie!! Abhi zarra Kashish kashish kartey bhaag gaye hein.... :Big Grin: jald hi wapas aajeyingey  :Wink:

----------


## Ash

kashish , sojal ^o)


dang..!! kal mere couzin thi pak se online.. aur i guess wahan koi awardz aa rahay thay.. star + ke dramoo ke i guess.. aur woh mujhay gana suna rahi thi Kasuti zindagi ki... khudya kia banay ga logoo ka :frown; [:P]

----------


## Endurer

abi office mein hoon.. shaam mein dose donga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

just came back.. abi kuch b nahien ker raha.. apart from dinner k wait k..

----------


## Fairy

Lou ab dose leinney walley DEINNEY kub se lagey?? ^o)

Pehley khud tou khaa lou aap! 

Aur kisko deingey??? Star plus ko..?? :P

----------


## Endurer

abhi to shruti apne 1oth affair ko discuss ker rahe hey.. with her father om and mom parvati.. unke sanskat matti mein mil gaye.. (though ye first time nahien howa) oer kuch hi episodes mein inko fakhar hoga.. i'm just sick of this soap...

anyways 8 days to haircut

----------


## Fairy

^o)

 :x

----------


## Endurer

i need to shift gears prolly

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i had a pretty tiring day today.....
i have started my work regularly..from 9 t0 5....its pretty tough......and my Boss.....in our first meeting he just said,"I know how to fire poor performing employee."... :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Awww.......  :Frown:  

All the best sis :up;

----------


## zeeast

thanksss ...fairy..... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

Best of luck zeeast  :Smile: 

hmm.. i m just bored big time..!!

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Yeh time hi aisa hai shayad :x 

& U r welcome sis  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. ji ab tu shayed august ke end tak bore rehna kisamt main hai  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....yeh kya? Skools they tub bhi maza nahin aaraha tha aur chuttiyon mein bhi?? Enjoy karo na chuttiyon ko sweety  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

nahi skool main tu addha din guzar jata tha.. tu sahi tha.. per ab tu sara waqt ghar main rehna.. sooch kar hi kuch ho raha hai  :Big Grin: .. :s

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Phir kya socha hai? Kaheen ghoomney jaana hai vacations mein ya koi short courses waghaira leinney hein?

----------


## Ash

hmm.. nahi na kuch b nahi.. pehlay jana tha NY.. per woh b cancle kar dia.. tu filhal tu kuch b karnay ka irada nahi hai..  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Oh! Insha-ALLAH ban jayegaa kaheen na kaheen ka  :Smile:  Abhi kaafi din hein na  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. ji dekhtay hain.. aur app sunnien.. kia karien gey chuttiyo main ?

----------


## zeeast

Ash tum ne tu Niagra bhi janna tha.....ye kaise planns hein tumhare.....:x...
any way i'll pray ke jeld hi kissi acche trip ka prograam set hujaye....

----------


## Ash

haan na.. ab dua karien ke zaroor jaoon.. warna yahi ke golden gate bridge se jump kar doon gi  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

thats fantastic.. all the best :up;

as usual i'm back from office.. nothing much. just facing myself.. and accepting / bearing the changes.. i've made myself..

----------


## Fairy

^o)

M exhausted at the moment  :Frown:  Jus got back from the kitchen n it's soooooooooo hot there :x

----------


## zeeast

mujh iss waqet buhaat neend aarahi hai.....
but i have to wait.... :Frown: 

@ ash...ye naik kaam ager aap jeld ker dein tu ziyada accha hugaa.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

any way i'll pray.....not to worry.... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

:Smile: 

hmm.. acha mosam hai kafi..abi mall per ja rahi hoon.. per dil bilkul nahi kar raha...hmm.. just tired.. per thanx GOD ajj Econ ka exam acha ho gaya.

----------


## Endurer

i'm currently in my office.. doing routine stuff & oh yea.. about to leave for the good `ol albeit tedious processing unit visit ( :x )

----------


## zeeast

right now in office......
just back from lab.....having little break....and making the report.....looking at DT....posting aswell :Big Grin: ....

----------


## Majid

Lagtha hai ka mujh ko be bore hone ki bemari lag gaye hai :s

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: 


i'm in a good moooooooood......because abhi lab se wapess aagayee houn....phir nahi janna hai..... :Smile: 
aur boss ne aapreciate kara hai....... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Wow That's very gud sis  :Smile: 

n i jus got back from school...m tired right now  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

thanksssss... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

U r welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

thats good zeeast sis  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

mere Msn ki mails nahi open ho rahi.. baki sabbbb kucccchhhhhh theeeeeek chal raha hai.. sirf mails nahi open ho rahi.. aur abi mera dil kar raha hai ke yeh MAC ka sar pharr doon :'( :mad8;

----------


## Endurer

back from office.. it's raining here and oh mann what storm what thunders..  :Big Grin:  its kinda cool here :dj;

----------


## Fairy

Ooohhh!..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

suno na suno na.. sun lo na .. humsafar mujhe ko chun lo na :dj;

----------


## Fairy

^o)

Kisko sunnaying???:wink:

----------


## Endurer

[username:3dff8b912b] ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Hhahaa! Achaa bahana hai  :Big Grin:  


 Sunnatey jao bettaa! :whistle;

----------


## xeon

> mere Msn ki mails nahi open ho rahi.. baki sabbbb kucccchhhhhh theeeeeek chal raha hai.. sirf mails nahi open ho rahi.. aur abi mera dil  kar raha hai ke yeh MAC ka sar pharr doon :'( :mad8;


woh kiya hui jo hotee thee aik notebook  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tanhai

> suno na suno na.. sun lo na .. humsafar mujhe ko chun lo na :dj;


lol aray tumari guzarish tu kab ki sun li gaye hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  tension keun letay  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahhaha :applaud;

----------


## Zaheer

hahaha ASHO MAC ka sir to hai hi nahi. kahin apnay sir na takra dena mac se  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Ashoo ke paas bhi sir kahan hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Jun 09, 2005 8:25 am
> 
> suno na suno na.. sun lo na .. humsafar mujhe ko chun lo na :dj;
> 
> 
> lol aray tumari guzarish tu kab ki sun li gaye hai  tension keun letay  hahhaha  :applaud;


kiya woh aap ho :duno;

----------


## Zaheer

jub asho ka sir bhi nahi aur MAC ka bhi nahi to dono ka hi qasoor nahi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Frown: 

u guyz r so mean  :Smile:

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Thu Jun 09, 2005 1:21 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Jun 09, 2005 8:25 am
> 
> ...


toba kero mia tu apni behn ki baat ker rahi thi :P naam bi lon kya uska ab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

tanhai kee behan ka naam tu akaila pan he hoga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

nahi tanhai ke bhean ruswaye.. 

kaisi hai yeh tanahaiiiiiiiiiiii :P

----------


## Zaheer

tanhaai ki bhens kis ne churaaaaai
kesa hai yeh halwaaaaaaaaaaaai

:biggrin;

----------


## Ash

:frown;

har ganay ka falooda banna tu zimmi bhai per farz hai :@

----------


## Zaheer

tum ko falooda pasand jo hai asho. tumhaaray liay hi hai yeh  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

ajeeb see hai us kee methaeee
jo main nai abhi abhi khaeee
kaisa hai yeh halwaeeeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haye kia yaad aa gaya.. garmiyoo main falooda khati thi main :'(

haye haye.. *thandi sighs*  :Frown:

----------


## Zaheer

mithaaai mein bhi hai kuch khataaai
qeemat bhi hai bhahot bharhaaaai

kesa hai yeh halwaaaaaai

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  had hai

yeh woh chuk dum se tu acha hi hai :x

----------


## Zaheer

kiya song yaad dila dia asho tum ne lo ab wo suno.

chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak 
chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak
chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak
chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak
chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak dhum dhum chak

:bigthumb;

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## Ash

mere feelings pehlay hi bari sad hain.. un ko aur sad nahi karien :'(

----------


## xeon

yeh chak dum kiya hai bhai
zaroor hai koi naee mithaee

Kaisa hai yeh halwaeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

:dj; chuk dhum X 1000

----------


## Ash

hahaha had hai  :Big Grin: 


and oh yesh  :Frown:

----------


## Zaheer

yeh gulaab jaaman ka hai bhaiii
kesa hai yeh halwaaaai

----------


## xeon

Yesh sai mujh ko ek baat yaad aaee
Zaroor tum ho Yesh Chopra kee fidaee
Kaisa hai yeh yesh chopra halwaeeee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

janay kiyoon log pyar kartay hain
janay kiyoon woh kisay pe martay hain
janay kiyoooonnnnnn janay kiyooooonnnnn

----------


## xeon

Aap ke is ganai sai ek or baat mujhe yaad aaee
Piyar jo kerte hian woh kehlate hain har jaaeee
Namaste maire bhai Namaste maire bhai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer

kyun ki wo ek hi khaatay hain mithaaaaaii
kis ki bhai? yash chopra halwaaaaaaaaai


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## Zaheer

Jaanay kyun asho rotiiii hai
Jaanay kyun ho jaanay kyun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ek gham ke siwa is duniya main ab aur humara koi nahi  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

Gham means bubble gum  :Big Grin: 

kitnee baar kaha hai sahee sai kaha kero Gum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

Kuch tabassum hai honthon pe raksan koshish hai gham bhulanay ki
Merey ehbab yeh samjhtay hain mujhay addat hai muskuranay ki  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

apnai ehbab ko khilain aap kabab
lagta hia unhai aadat hai bhool janai kee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

 :Frown:

----------


## xeon

kiyun baar baar ham ko yeh dikhatee hian face
hamnai kiya aap kee bhains hai churaee
Kaisa hai yeh halwaeeee Kaisa hai yeh halwaeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hahahha had hai... woh atif gohar sun le na tu sar phaar lain apna  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Atif or Gohar konsee baichte hian mithaee
hamnai hee un ko hai moseeqee sikhaee
Kaisa hai yeh halwaeeee Kaisa hai yeh halwaeeee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

bus kar jaien ab tu  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. abi sonay ka dil kar raha hai.. have nothing 2 do.. well just 5 more skool days.. woh bhi short one :cooldance;

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Jun 09, 2005 8:25 am
> 
> suno na suno na.. sun lo na .. humsafar mujhe ko chun lo na :dj;
> 
> 
> lol aray tumari guzarish tu kab ki sun li gaye hai  tension keun letay  hahhaha  :applaud;


lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  i know lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  anyways lol, thank you lol :applaud;

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Thu Jun 09, 2005 1:21 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Jun 09, 2005 8:25 am
> 
> ...


:evil: 

ye to apne signature kerte howe bhi "lol" hi likhte honge :x

----------


## Endurer

> tanhai kee behan ka naam tu akaila pan he hoga


app he or she mein tamez bhi bhool gaye :x akaila pan unke bhai ka naam ho sakta hey behen ka nahi :x

----------


## Endurer

office mein hoon.. bfast nahi kia .. direct lunch hi keron ga.msn per expectedly unexpected p'pl online hien.. abhi coll ka kaam karna hey.. uske baad processing unit per jana hey.. most prolly SSTU per.. wapis a kar mails kerne hien and uske baad shaam mein aik do or kaam karne hien.. then gher.. or jate hi :zzz; then subha office.. that's how it goes daily.

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Fri Jun 10, 2005 3:44 am
> 
> tanhai kee behan ka naam tu akaila pan he hoga 
> 
> 
> app he or she mein tamez bhi bhool gaye  :x  akaila pan unke bhai ka naam ho sakta hey behen ka nahi  :x


haan n meri bhen ka naam dont worry koi tanhai shanhai nai hai ... per woh tu lol kher i shuld shutup zayda hi bol diya  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol hahhaha

----------


## Endurer

lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

> haan n meri bhen ka naam dont worry koi tanhai shanhai nai hai ... per woh tu  lol kher i shuld shutup zayda hi bol diya  lol hahhaha


achha Lol... phir Shehnaee zaroor hoga lol

----------


## Majid

Lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

> [username:c6f973035d] ko




 :Big Grin:  zeeast tu uss waqet soo rahi thi....

----------


## Majid

:rolling;

----------


## zeeast

abhi lunch break hai....
kaam bilkul teekh chaal ra ha hai..... :Smile: 
bass neend buhaat aarahi hai....

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

----------


## Ash

hmm.. just nervous :s.. presentation hai ajj.. khudyaaaaaa....!!! :s per the gud thing is 11 bajay ghar aa jaoon gi  :Big Grin:  :up;

----------


## Fairy

All the very Best sweety  :Smile:  I hope achii hojaye :givefl; 

n Adeel.............:x

----------


## Endurer

Insha Allah  :Smile: 

kia howa Aapi  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

KUCH NAHIN BETTA :x Aap tou kuch nahin na jaantey??

----------


## Endurer

ye msn connect hi nahien ho raha :x :evil: :@

----------


## Fairy

Ab tou hogaya naa :hug1:

----------


## Ash

ji appi kafi acha ho gaya final  :Big Grin: 

ab just wed ko hai.. and friday on 17th 05 GRADUATION....!!!!! khudayaaaa i can't believeeeeeeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:x @adeel and Majid

----------


## Ash

awww, woh kiyoon ? khabardar jo kisi ne zeeast ko tung kia jo :mad8;

----------


## Majid

Keya howa [username:3e008d6608] ? ^o) 

Mein ney tu kissi ko be tang nahi keya

----------


## Ash

mujhay tu kia hai na aur ab zeeast ko bhi :frown;

----------


## Majid

Black & White Jhoot :frown;

----------


## Ash

yeh sirf safid jhoot app hi boltay hain :frown;

----------


## Majid

Nope kionka mujhe jhoot bolne ki adat nahi hai ....

baqi saray safaid, kalay, neelay , peelay , surkh . sabz , gulabi jhoot tum he bolthi ho :frown;

----------


## Ash

main tu gulabi urdu bolti hoon :P

----------


## Majid

:Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

ziyada hansne ki zarooret nahi hai....

----------


## tanhai

hmm nooo ...per last name isi tarhan ka hai u know shadi say phelay wala lol hahhaha :P :whistle;

----------


## Ash

lol :s

----------


## zeeast

officially weekend tu shooroo hugaya hai....
but it seems to me that i'm just exsercising it not even getting fun....:s

----------


## zeeast

what does my horoscopes say to day......
see how true it is...... :Smile: 

"Let's face facts: You're a deeply thoughtful and, yes, somewhat complicated person. Other types in your life might be more about the simple life. Is this a case of irreconcilable differences? Absolutely not! Be honest and acknowledge your differences -- that's the first step. Then respect them -- that's the next. After you follow that bit of astro advice, you might just find that everything else falls neatly into place. "

----------


## Ash

Virgo 2days...

Fools rush in where wiser types refuse to tread. However, it's also true that sometimes wiser types are just a bunch of old fuddy-duddies who don't know how to loosen up and have a good time. So if you're presented with an outrageous opportunity that you're hesitating about, ask yourself this: Are you just the teeniest, tiniest bit intrigued? If the answer is yes, maybe this situation deserves another look, hmmm?

*rolling eyes* w/e.. i dun believe thoug....

----------


## Fairy

> ji appi kafi acha ho gaya final 
> 
> ab just wed ko hai.. and friday on 17th 05 GRADUATION....!!!!! khudayaaaa i can't believeeeeeeeee


Wow! That's great :givefl; All the best for the Graduation day :up;

----------


## Fairy

> Keya howa [username:a4c319030f] ?  ^o) 
> 
> Mein ney tu kissi ko be tang nahi keya


^o) :P

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...m just :S

----------


## Endurer

subha ho gaye mamoo :dj;

wohoooooo ajj saturday hey  :Big Grin: 

waiting for tonight :dj; when  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aapi kia howa ^o) everything theek at you end ? ^o) i'm just getting spontaneous.. you bet :wink:

----------


## Endurer

subha ho gaye mamoo :dj;

wohoooooo ajj saturday hey  :Big Grin: 

waiting for tonight :dj; when  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aapi kia howa ^o) everything theek at you end ? ^o) i'm just getting spontaneous.. you bet :wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

subha ho gai adeel mamooo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

yessh subha subha aaj mein ne bhi ek bahot achi khaber suni hai i hope tum mein se bahot se jaantay hon gay  :Wink:  mashAllah aaj subha subha mamooo bana hai adeel and ofcourse me hahahahaha

----------


## Fairy

Wow! Congratulations to all the MAMAZZ!  :Big Grin: 

Aur Adeel...sub theek hai betta  :Smile:  Tum sunao kesa raha din aaj office mein?  :Smile: 

Meine aaj taqreeban saara din neend hi ki hai  :Frown:  aur baarish huwi thi kuch 20 mins n us k result mein light 4 hrs bund thii.....:x abhi abhi aayi hai  :Frown:  saara din kharaab kardiyaa :x

----------


## Ash

Mashallah Mashallah...  :Smile: 

zimmmmiiiiiii bhaiiiiii me tu khush.. app se pehlay yeh khaber me ko pata chali thiiiiiii..... :P........ ab poori khaber bhi suna doon kia.... subha subha me ka bhi mood acha ho gayaaaaa....  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

:applaud; for maaamuoon

----------


## Ash

muhahhaah me tu khala ban gaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin: .....


well .......i had a nice day today......i spend it my place..... :Smile: 
tell me who said that Islamabad is a dead city....we have checked 4 resturents to night but ...there was no place even for single person.......then we drive towards Food Park.....it was nice to be there....climate is getting pleasent due to rain in last days....it was really nice to have dinner openair... i really enjoyed it alot... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

that's gud zeeast  :Smile: 

hmm.. bhai pak ja raha hai.. so feeling sad, not actually  :Big Grin: .. hmm.. feeling jealous :@ :s :'( ... i wish us ki jaga main ja rahi hoti :s hmm.. subha i waz feeling so great.. can't explain in words  :Smile: .. but ab phir se sad :s

----------


## Fairy

Aww.....dun feel sad....cheer up sweety :hug1: 

Aur Zeeast sis...kya mazzey hein aap k  :Wink:  hum tou vacations mein bhi ghar pe hi hein!  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: .......bass dekh lein aap logg...


its another pleasent morning out there.....i', slightly happy because of some reasons.....may bethats why every thing seems to me so nice.... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Masha-ALLAH  :Smile: 

Aur aaj subah subah phirse light challi gayi yahan :x Itna gussa aaraha tha naa ;frown:

----------


## Ash

awww, means jab main message kar rahi thi tu app offine ho chuki thi  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Haan naa  :Frown:  jabhi tou aise aadhey mein challi gayi na...tub se light off thi n ab jaakey aayii hai :x

----------


## Ash

aww, chaloo phir kal baat ho jaye gi.. dont be sad na  :Smile:

----------


## tanhai

> lol :s


 lol hahhaha acha ki hoiya :P bhati...

----------


## Ash

kuch v nai hoya yaar, ajeeb bore sab kuch :frown;

----------


## zeeast

buhaat accha mousam huraha hai...
din bhi accha guzer gayya.... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

gud  :Smile: 

hmm.. ufffff ajj pooray ghar ki safaiyan ki hain main ne..  :Frown:  so just tired :s

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Smile:  Take sum rest Ash :givefl; 

aur meraa din.....hmm..ajeeb....boring  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

aww, app tu couzin ki b-day per gaye thi phir b bore? 

aur main tu :s khair ab tu guzar gaya din.. kal phir se skool :@

----------


## Endurer

ye boredom syndrome sab ko kese ho geya ^o)

well i've just stepped into the office.. nothing as special here as i'd been expecting all weekend long.. grr what flapdoodle :@

ok i got to go with the flow :dj; enough of this so called gaze.. i must stash the novelty inside..

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Hmm...jee jee boredom ne pakar rakhaa hai  :Frown:  

an meiko ninni aaying.....  :Embarrassment: ops: tou soch rahii hoon sou hi jaoon :S

aur Ash....cousin ki bday tak theek raha naa  :Smile:  us k baad ki baat karahi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Aapi ab so rahe honge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Jee  :Big Grin:  

Sahi farmaya aapne  :Smile:  sou hi rahi thi tub  :Smile:  

Aur aap sunao.....phone lines theek huween k nahin?? :x

----------


## Ash

omg u guyz wont believe, cuz mujhay khud abi tak yakeen nahi aa raha  :Big Grin: , 2day waz the last day of PE class.. and i HATE mr.emary BIG time :x, we run 2 miles in 22 min.. after that v play base ball for 70 min.. khudayaaa..!! and its hot in here like a hell.. kahir i m happy i m out of PE 4 rest of my life  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Chalo it's good if u want that to end  :Big Grin:  Wese it was good to keep u fit na sweety  :Smile:  yahan hamarey paas kum hi activities hotteen hein bachon k liye :x

----------


## Ash

haha ji yeh tu hai, per skool main time main sab kuch karna hota hai na tu sakht bura lagta hai :x, khud se kartay rahoo tu sahi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

mairee feelings  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ji bataye kia hain ? ^o)

----------


## Fairy

Shayad yehi theen........... :Big Grin: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mujh buhaat neend aarahi hai iss waqet.....japke mein kaal raat 9 baje ki soorahi ti...2 baje utti phir 2:30 pe soogaee phir 5 baje utti houn but aisa lagg ra ra hai jaiye 3 din se na soee houn..... :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

i'm tired of those mucks and philanders :x grr why do they keep coming my way.. ok i aint gonna sit on my butts today.. time to move .. "where?" obviously processing.. :x

----------


## Endurer

DesiTwist.com - Aries 
How long has it been since you've treated yourself well? And not just some bout of retail therapy that only left you feeling temporarily better and with a big dent in your checking -- no, the stars say it's time to do some more genuine self-care. Take yourself somewhere lovely. Check in and see how you're doing. Are you feeling cared for? Are you being nourished, spiritually, mentally and physically? If not, what can you change? 

:whistle;

----------


## zeeast

i'm still feel like sleeping.... :Frown: 
ohhh My GOD what had happened to me...i have stay awake atleast till 5'o'clock....

----------


## Endurer

bas  :Big Grin:  zeeast sis apko ager 2 din jagna par geya to kese manage kerien gi  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Per jaagna hi kyun parregaa? ^o)

----------


## Qambar

So jain shabash

----------


## Majid

aaj tu mujh ko be neend a rahee hai...shayed subah say chaye nahi le iss waja say

----------


## zeeast

aaj mujh neend tu nahi aarahi but....
theken hu ra hi hai....woo tu uther jaye gee....its not a big deal for me....aaj germi tu buhaat hai....but its pleasent inside.... :Smile: 


@Endurer
2 din kia .....abhi peechle 2 months thek mein jaggti rehti thi....hardly 72 hours mein mein 3-4 hours thek soothi thi.......neend ka aana eik state of mind hai...ager kahoo ke aarahi hai tu aati hai warnna door hi rehti hai..... :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

Kum sonay se sehat kharab hoti hai 
Jaldi sona subeh jaldi thna uth ker jawab likhna achhi aadat hai

----------


## Qambar

Kum sonay se sehat kharab hoti hai 
Jaldi sona subeh jaldi thna uth ker jawab likhna achhi aadat hai

----------


## Endurer

60 days tak nahi soyen ^o) zeeast sis april the 1st next year aye gi :P

i'm exhausted.. gonna fall at the bed, it's a foregone conclusion that wheneva i'm exhausted, catching some sleep becomes as complicated as catching a lion.

i wish for a good night sleep :zzz;

----------


## xeon

good night adeeloo.

aaj aisa pleasent day hai ufff dil hee nahi kerta kuch kaam kernai ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

Excited + nervous + sad = :duno; i dunnooooo...... :s

----------


## Endurer

> Kum sonay se sehat kharab hoti hai 
> Jaldi sona subeh jaldi thna uth ker jawab likhna achhi aadat hai


qambar can you please keep your sui generis concerns to some other threads?

----------


## Endurer

> Kum sonay se sehat kharab hoti hai 
> Jaldi sona subeh jaldi thna uth ker jawab likhna achhi aadat hai


qambar can you please keep your sui generis concerns to some other threads?

----------


## Endurer

ufffffffff itni garmi hey ajj.. i'm just annoyed at everything :@

----------


## zeeast

aaj mera mood bilkul bhi accha nahi hai....
issliye mujh se bach ke rahein sub loog aaj.....:@

----------


## Ash

omg zeeast sis itna gussa.. me tu daar gaye  :Frown:  per howa kia hai ? :thinking;

hmm.. main tu sara waqt soti rahi abi 4 hours baad uthi hoon.. khoob sardi hai yahan... halki barish ho rahi hai.. abi shaam ko 5 bajay reharsel ke liye skool jana hai.. khair its gonna be fun...

----------


## Endurer

grrrr aisa lagta hey jese oven mein betha hoon.. office k acz bhi trip ho rahe hien.. and WOW it's just 10.00 am here, i wonder dopeher mein kia haal hoga.. :s

i'm waiting for my tea.. uske baad mujeh freeport , NY k lie samples dispatch kerne hein.

----------


## Endurer

samples late ho gaye.. as usual.. anyways 

abhi just a touch relaxed hoon, just pondering over myself, is this what i once though i'd be ? is this profession creative enough to cater my likes? most importantly, am i satisfied? for all these questions i've no answers, for the first time i'm just waiting for the time to decide something, even though i know nothings gonna happen this way, there4 i might just start ignoring these things, but in the mean time i'll keep myself sticked to the policy that there are only two options in life, defend or attack, i've picked one from these, have you ?

----------


## Ash

hmm..

well abi tu main confuse hoon, how i m gonna walk infront of 5 thousand + pplz... khudya.. wish me gud luck logoo  :Big Grin: .. and baki details kal inshallah.. hmm.. and missin my bro.. jo ke pak main is waqt mere best friend ke mehndi attend 
kar raha hai :@.. haha khair ok me out..  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Kese hein sub aaj?  :Smile: 

Have a lovely day :givefl; 

n Adeel...hopefully aaj itnii garmii na parrey  :Smile:  takecare betta!

----------


## Endurer

best of luck princess  :Smile: 

hmm weekend  :Big Grin:  that says all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Big Grin:  

 :1cool;

----------


## Endurer

na na na

its hot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Funny! :P

----------


## Endurer

hmm abhi its mundane at the moment, i want some fun, but alas!

----------


## zeeast

my feelings today.... :Smile: 
well...i don't know what exactlly i feel all day long.......would you belive me didn't utter a single word since last 13 hours..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

it wasn't a pleasant day at all, i'm still unable to decide that whether or not should i take a leave from office. 

i've just erased all that what i was about to post.

----------


## Endurer

same here zeeast sis, somethings exploding inside, i'm just being nice, real nice to myself. hope not that volcano errupts.

----------


## zeeast

ahaan....
i wish the same... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

channa ve gher aja ve :dj;

abhi utha hoon so ker, i'm alone at home, starving at the moment, cuz khane ko kuch b nahien hey  :Frown: 

well garmi to hey kaafi :s abhi menen apne kapre bhi press kerne hien, shower bhi lena hey, my bud is coming to see me in somber tonight is lie arrangements bhi kerne hien :x

dil de diya hey jaan tumhien dein gey, dhaga nahi kerien gey sanam .. Rab di kasam yara Rab di kasam :dj;

abhi dvd dekh raha hoon, or ajj jaldi sona bhi hey, cuz subha office bhi jana hey, i don't want to mess-up my routine again, baby time to be professional :dj;

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:  + :frown;

----------


## Endurer

nazar chahti hey dedar kerna.. ye dil chahta he tumhien pyar kerna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

^o)

I got late.... :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin:  @ adeel....

well..how can i interpret my day...you ppl can better guess it....how i'm feeling now a days....my bed room seems to me.....something equalent to a torture cell....

----------


## Fairy

Aww...aisa na kahein Zeeast sis...Insha-ALLAH u'll get better soon :givefl; 

Aur aap acha sochein n koshish karein enjoy karne ki na  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

aww .. zeeast sis, dont think about the same thing over and again, try to adjust yourself as quickly as possible, look for new way & ideas to spend time at home, i'd say change your room for a day or two, you will feel better.

ahan i'm at office now, Thank you Aapi, app na uthate to mein  :Frown:  hmm after leaving the bed i went straight for a shower, kitchen looked clumsy, so i ignored it's presence yet again, mom didn't even cared to call me, anyways if you dont care then i dont care.. oh yeah we are not going anywhere, back to office, well serenity is nowhere in my world, but this place is relatively tranquil, i'm waiting for the lunch, which is supposed to be the first/last meal of the day, after i get finished up in office, i'll goto my house directly, plug in the tv, watch something stupid (as usual) and shall goto sleep. goodbye lonliness feat scorch, i've got ironically horrendous and diabolically mordant substances to look at. (confused?) well thats neither morass nor melancholy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Mujhe patta tha tumhein uthana hai betta :hug1: 

n......few things r better unsaid na  :Smile:  isi liye mein kuch nahin keh rahi yahan  :Smile: 










Aaj mausam kaafi achaa hai yahan..... :Smile:  Hopefully din kuch acha guzrey ga.

----------


## xeon

Or nazereen subah 7 baje tayyar ho ker office puhanchnai ka maza hee alag hai. poore office main akaila  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hain ? a6 subha 7 bajay kis khushi main office aa gaye ? kia nastha mil raha tha muftay ka :frown;

hmm.. me tu feeling ajeeb, guest b chalay gaye ajj.. aur mujhay still skool ke khawab aa rahay hain, means yakeen nahi aa raha ke ab no more skool, aur abi tu waisay b chuttian hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

wow kiya mazai hain sirif sona or khana kiya mazai hote hian lerkiyun ke  :Big Grin: . 

7 baje nashta free :frown; banana kha ker nashta kiya hai abhi :frown;

----------


## Endurer

alright i'm on trial, what next? (you ask) well nothing as such, i'm now accountable for every manager's mistakes, so i must should rub some oil on my neck, who knows when the butcher arrives and starts peeling off some of my extra skin  :Stick Out Tongue: 

office was damn good today, so was yesterday, reason? naah i aint gonna tell here, it's hot hot hot, but its raining inside me, i'm leaving fbd tomorrow early in the morning. our gm took me with words unsaid, "hamara dil nahein lagey ga" for a second i was blowed out of imaginations (and yes he wasn't being professional) so i resounded like, sir i'm missing mom, and extra bluff that i can't live without food, take care of myself and extra blah, which he took seriously  :Big Grin:  but then again,.. (adeel sahb.. don't you have your sweetheart) omg i was like tugging my heart out, but khair after a proper session of blushON, i replied.. not yet sir, and she won't be meant for this purpose, if you know what i mean.  :Stick Out Tongue:  uske baad i ran away out of his office as our It manager forgot that he had dropped his 4 kg arm on the car horn, i ran thru the reception towards the parking area, then so on and so forth.

i like the way things are going at the moment, everything is just about fine, (for the first time?) yeap!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

lol!  :Big Grin:  

Had hai bhai!.... :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

it was a bit nice day,......weather was too hot....damn hot i 'll say.....and some of my friends came to me to see me... i had nice time them......doctor ne Physiotherapy prescribe ki hai...aab issi bahane bahair ki duniya dekhne ko mill jaya kare gee... :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

Wowww....BURNNING Zeeshan.....cool....
really looking nice xeon bhai..... :Big Grin: 

but aap kjo blue aag kyoun laggee huee hai..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

fire cool hey na.. bilkul apki ice ki tarha  :Big Grin: 

hmm mein bas thore dair mein janey wala hoon.. i expect a lot more from this trip (politics? naah) is liye i'm taking all the entertaining gadgets with myself, including mp3 player, notebook, cdz e.t.c.

i'll be back by sunday afternoon.. and then i shall look forward to attack my office with passion, loyality and hard work.

----------


## Fairy

Fe Amman Allah betta  :Smile: 

Take gud care of urself n come back soon  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

bahut garmi hai yaar 

i don`t like summer

----------


## Endurer

well i'm finally there, i ought to go for a desert safari, anyways

----------


## Qambar

Enjoy yourself Adeel bhai.

----------


## zeeast

it is a hot day like any thing...:s

----------


## Endurer

thank you qambar  :Smile: 

well i'm now enjoying this part of the world  :Smile: 

tera hi karam, mere sath hi chala mere sath hi ruka, mujhpe raha her dum tera karam :dj;

----------


## Ash

hmm..  :Smile: 

and i m... :zzz;

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Hmm....feelings tense :S 
Abhi shaam mein nikalna hai sukkur k liye n abhi tak koi taiyaarii nahin hai merii...:S

----------


## Qambar

Itni garmi main safar???

----------


## Ash

sukkur kia appi ? :s

----------


## Endurer

sukkur = sugar

sukhur is a city :@

and well i'm wet like nothing... bohat garmi hey bhai :s

----------


## zeeast

its really getting hot over here....:s

weekend is just fine....i'm feeling slightly better now so......now colours are again filling in into my life...... :Smile: ....

----------


## Endurer

oh is this weekend ?  :Embarrassment: 

well such a long one this has been so far :d

----------


## zeeast

haan tu ......App ka tu wednesday se start tha.... :Smile: 
aab saturday ki qader aap ko kahaan.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

hahahaha true  :Big Grin: 

so zeast sis kesa guzer raha hey apka weekend ?  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

mera bhi last thursday se weekend hi weekend hai..... :Smile: 
but...since 27th May.....mere weekends boring hugaye hein...the person with whom i use to do all my craziest things is no more around me for year or more...... :Frown: .....thats why weekends are same like weekdays..... :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

aww .. hope things get better soon  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

yes things are better.....see i'm busy in making the forum even more dirty..... :Big Grin: 
it is indeed a great fun to be here..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

aww you are making to look fun sis  :Smile: 

well i'm now feeling better.. garmi kam lag rahe hey  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

@ Adeel: First of all, i know i'm far too late to wish ya best-of-luck for u'r FIRST DAY..lol as it is history now..Moreover, it's never late. So i wish ya best of luck with everything in future.  :Smile: 

Well, on my side nothing much..having busy summer vacations...as i'm work alcoholic..can't sit totally free at home and doing nothing.. :Big Grin: .....these days..learning a new language...(GERMAN)...it's sucha funny language...matter of fact..it's pronounciation is totally yuck..but i still have to learn it...and much much more :$....to be continue  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

aww so sweet of you perfectionist  :Smile: 

well german  :Big Grin:  

was über den Deutschen so schwierig ist, der vom Glück am besten ist, erlernen Sie es recht schnell  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

was über den Deutschen so schwierig ist, der vom Glück am besten ist, erlernen Sie es recht schnell  :Smile: 

Translation: what is so difficult about the German who is the best from the luck, learn it rather fast  :Smile: 


muhahahah :lildevil;

----------


## Zaheer

muhahahahaha Gut gemacht Asho :bigthumb;

----------


## NInA

Woahhhh...*Endurer*...quite interesting... :1cool; ....but i've just started learning man.... :blush: I'm beginner...and now you're in a big trouble ....coz i'm gonna take classes from u now... :applaud; ...hehe just messing...it's hard to believe that you didn't use translation.com :P 

*ASH* - lol, Thanks for interpreting....U rock! :mrgreen: 

*Zaheer* -   :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

translation .com.......hahahahaha....

----------


## Ash

@zimmi bhai 'Gut gemacht Asho' = Well done Asho,  :Big Grin: .... :hatoff;

@Perfectionist... Thanku :blush:

@ zeeast... :rolling;

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: @Ash......


well...i'm feeling really good today....whether is just fine....so many nice ppl were around me.....and finally.....finally... :Big Grin:  nothing...

----------


## Endurer

back with a bang :dj;

lol perfectionist, i didn't used translation.com, instead i used google :biggrin;

ok i had a real cool day, cuz i stayed inside the room, whole day long, watched shrek 1 & 2 & IIFA awards.. so at the moment i'm kinda charged up and looking forward to have a go with you people.

----------


## zeeast

you clever.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

so waddup zeeast sis ? ^o) how's the weather at ibd?

----------


## zeeast

well...we got thunder strom over here at evening.....that make little pleasent.... :Smile: 

wat about you ppl.....???

----------


## Endurer

woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooow :1cool;

well its yet another hot day here :s

----------


## zeeast

ohhhh....not to worry....
theek hujaye gaa...INSHAALLAH....

----------


## Endurer

Insha Allah  :Smile: 

missing Aapi  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aapi is here :hug;

Ab...??  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

@ zeeast.... :wink: 

@ ASh....No probs :mrgreen: 

@ Endurer.....lol, i knew it... :P koi haal nahin :mrgreen: 


well, it has been a bizzi and tiring and exhausted day so far...damn it's sho hot over here....boling in library...:S..it's sho hottttttttttt......damn but still hafta search after some litterature. :mrgreen: that's all folks....gtg...

----------


## Endurer

Welcome back Aapi  :Smile: 

Perfectionist bare bare desho mein aise choti choti batien hoti rehte hien  :Stick Out Tongue: 

well ajj mosam yahan per to kaafi acha hey, like its windy, so kinda cool, and phew i'm now in the room, grrr that batman episode freaked me out for the day :@

----------


## Fairy

That's good  :Smile: 

Aur mujhe is waqt sakht gussa aaraha hai MSN pe :@ aur mere paas kuch chal raha hai....shukar hai DST challing  :Wink: 

Tum kese ho Adeel? :giveflower;

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Smile: 

i'm good Aapi, waiting for the sun to pop-up.

----------


## NInA

lol Endurer...lagta hai app movies kuch zayada dehktay hain :P 

ufff....i made a stupidity...i just ate ma midnight dinner half an hur ago...and now i'm way sleep.... :x now i can't even sleep until 1 or 1 and a half hur more... :sleep;

----------


## Endurer

jee, mein movies nahien dekhta :P

aww, you better be taking some coffee by now  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Lag raha hai uncle  :Big Grin:  

COFFE :duno; I HATE COFFE NEITHER TEA ....one thing can boost me up...and that is....playing ma lovely keyboard :blush: ......jis ki strings desitwist peh gunjein geen... :Wink: ...fiker na karein ..i'm a professional...glasses nahin toroon gi :P

----------


## Endurer

uncle ^o) i like that  :Big Grin:  ( :x )

dont you like coffee  :Embarrassment:  keyboard ^o) i'd love to listen some, as i need to get some sleep :P

----------


## NInA

Ahaan...u do :mrgreen: ahem..lolzzz!!

Kya zamana a gaya hai...abb uncles professionals aur perfectionists ko aisa kehtay hain....app ko merey hunar ki qadar kerni chahiye thi uncle...abb jain...mein nahin play kerti :rnop: lolz...

ps: can u play any instrument?

----------


## Endurer

aww i was just kidding  :Frown: 

yeap, elec guitar.. (only when i've notes to play on ) :dj;

----------


## NInA

LoL, so was i! :mrgreen: UNCLE! :wink: 

COOL, i love to learn guitar... :Big Grin: ...app tau baray kaam kay hain! khoob jamay gi humari, uncleeee! :mrgreen:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Endurer

jee shukriya, Allah ka karam hey, werna ye na-cheez kis qabil, so mohterma app apne barey mein kuch irshad farmayen, ajj kal kiya masrofiyat hen, per zara mukhtasir rakhiye ga, wo kiya hey na, neend a rahe hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz....then i must say...this lil box is too short to write about ma activities these days...khe khe! :mrgreen: how about u?....aur zara mukhtarsir...woh kia hai na..kay yahaan bhi haal kuch app jaisa hi hai :mrgreen:

----------


## Endurer

i'm the sky, where you are currently located :P

i hope ab neend urr gaye hogi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz...now i'm compleated assured that u are sleeping!!... :mrgreen: 

 :blush: :blush: 

ps: can say the same about ur location! :wink:

----------


## Endurer

yea, yeah, my bhoot is replying now :P

you sure may, since i'm a bhoot & bhoots cannot be located :P

----------


## NInA

LoL, NICE NEW NAME :P

lol...they sure can...as i just did one..few mins ago :P

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations  :Big Grin: 

and welcome to earth, feel free to spread rumours :P

----------


## NInA

Thanks a lot  :Big Grin: 

Aray uncle, i'm not like ya  :Wink:  ...waisay bhi mujhe kissi ki sohbat ka asar nahin hota :P lol!

----------


## Endurer

isi liye app unique hein .. just like everyone else  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

got the half..first...part...of ya reply..and u are absolutely right about that! :mrgreen: :wink:

----------


## Endurer

you :rolling;

well howbout the later part  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

ME? :$ go..go..goo..onnn :P lolz!

That was hard to understand...:$ hehe!

----------


## Endurer

hard to understand or hard to digest ? :P

ok i best be jetting now :zzz;

take care of yourself  :Smile: 

ciao :wink:

----------


## NInA

lol..same here...i'll fix ya next time :P
u2..take care of ur lil self.. :Big Grin:  hehe..uncleee!
Adiosss... :wink:

----------


## xeon

Me so ker utha hoon kuch mix feelings hain ke fone keroon ke na keroon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

coin toss karen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, sahi kaha zimmi bhai  :Big Grin: 

main tu 11 hours soeye hoon, abi b neend aa rahi hai :s

----------


## NInA

Spleeing pills tau nahin lay leen thi! :O lol!! awww!!

ufff..it's shooo boring!! have nothing to do!! BORING BORING BORINGGG!  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

nahi bai sleeping pills nahi le thi, main khud heeran hoon itna kaisa so lia  :Big Grin: 

and yeah same here, me bhi bore :s

----------


## NInA

lolz i was messing  :Big Grin:  hehe!

yeahhh!! i feel like playing pianoooooo! but  :Frown:  can't it's too late here and it's not weekend na!..werna puri building ko hila deti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

:dj;

^o)

who cares :dj;

hailooooooooooooooooooooooooo :dj;

waddup people?

----------


## NInA

huh, selfish :P

boringgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

i dont care  :Big Grin: 

boring what? the environment or yourself :P

----------


## NInA

you told you to care anyway? :P

it's always nice...not like urs uncle :P temme something new :P

----------


## Endurer

something new? ^o)

well we won the cricket world cup of 1992  :Big Grin:  congratz  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:S get a lifeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer

yeah get a life adeel. do u need address of shop? i got 1 from baarra market peshawar  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz at zee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

u guyz na  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

^hum guys bhi kia ashhh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

phunny ho wot else :P

----------


## NInA

app v kuj katt ni  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

nahi ji main kahan app ke samnay :blush:

----------


## NInA

Hye, sadkay jaoon  :Big Grin: ....aray abb credit bhi nahin lay rahe  :Big Grin:  cuteeee!

----------


## Ash

haan ji bus aisay hi hain hum :blush:

----------


## NInA

:Wink:  aww sho shweet

----------


## xeon

kiya ho raha ahi 8-)

----------


## NInA

danceeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

wow may I  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

well well well, its is such a PLEASANT day  :Big Grin: 

it rained.. it rained.. :dj; what ambience, what breeze, i'm luvin`it :dj;

slept half of the day & enjoyed the rest alongside pool  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:blush: 2 shy 2 say yes

----------


## Endurer

aww.. koi baat nahi xee bhai.. mere sath ker lein  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lol..huh...no zee...don't say yes..:$ :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

kiun, apko kerna hey mere sath kia ? dont worry mein donon k sath ker loon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolzz...sure why not..with u couple dance best rahe ga  :Wink:  lolzzz

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: 

same here in islamabad adeel....i'm feeling really good with this weather...

----------


## Endurer

so am i sis  :Smile:  its raining again  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

> so am i sis  its raining again


Dance ka kia ho ga :blush: :mrgreen:

----------


## tanhai

> lolzz...sure why not..with u couple dance best rahe ga  lolzzz


app unko chor dain lol privacy u know .. mai hona meray sath kero ..  :Big Grin: .. i luv salsa too :d .. n these dance too  :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## Fairy

Tanhai ko Salsaa aata hai???

----------


## Zaheer

:sleep;

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Wed Jun 29, 2005 1:08 pm
> 
> lolzz...sure why not..with u couple dance best rahe ga  lolzzz
> 
> 
> app unko chor dain lol privacy u know .. mai hona meray sath kero .. .. i luv salsa too :d .. n these dance too  ...


lol..aray privacy kia...unhein nay kaha hai..abb tau kerna paray ga :wink: hehe

wow...tau it means tripple dance :mrgreen: cool...app bhi a jain! :wink:

----------


## Zaheer

boring day it was :frown; saara din devils se muqabla karna parra me ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lollll...sane here :P...day wasn't that boring..had some cracky shots on ma dushmans :P

----------


## Ash

wow, that's call dadi kuri, btw do u know meaning of dadi kuri ? :thinking;  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hehe nahin :$ app batao na plzzz

----------


## Ash

haha, main ne bhi Jawad ahmed ke song main hi yeh word suna tha, ummmm not sure, per like :s kinda brave kuri ko boltay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

awww...shankooooooooo G  :Big Grin: ..hehe...tussi vi katt ni ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan ji bus kabhi Ghroor nahi kita ji :blush:

----------


## NInA

kero ji kero! zaroorat paray ga!  :Wink:

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Thu Jun 30, 2005 4:18 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Wed Jun 29, 2005 1:08 pm
> 
> ...


no thanq ...un dono ko kernay do lol .. n usnay ikhlaqan hi pocha tha ..  :Stick Out Tongue:  ..un dono ko choro hum apna kerlaigay bus  :Big Grin: .:P .... dont worry bacha .. JJ ko chad day ...

----------


## NInA

nahinnnn mein nahin chadti...abhi tau pakra hai  :Wink:

----------


## tanhai

> nahinnnn mein nahin chadti...abhi tau pakra hai


ya good mujeh na  :Big Grin: .... ab bus ... meray JJ (adeel) n meri aresha ... :d .. n u aur main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Thu Jun 30, 2005 9:53 am
> 
> nahinnnn mein nahin chadti...abhi tau pakra hai 
> 
> 
> ya good mujeh na .... ab bus ... meray JJ (adeel) n meri aresha ... :d .. n u aur main


MEIN BHI! :x

----------


## xeon

:thinking; abhi aap log mujhe jaante nahi hain shayad werna main bhi kee awaz nahi aatee kaheen sai :frown;

----------


## NInA

abb appko kia hua  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ok guyz, back 2 the topic please, no more fazool masti, sab limit main theek lagta hai.. ok, i hope u guyz will understand  :Smile: 

hmm.. well, ajj kafi garmi hai, poora din rahay gi :s, per kal phir acha ho ga mosam thanks GOD  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lol..mee dheet...ASH...kia keroon  :Big Grin: :$

hummm...well i ate icecream..was having fever + gala kharab..and now..totally dead  :Big Grin:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

oh no gala kharab aao main daba doon aram milai ga doosron ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

tum tau yahi hi chaho gay UNCLE :@...sniff sniff!

----------


## Zaheer

wo to dr hain ilaaj bata rahe hain. karaa lo ilaaj :P

----------


## xeon

Zimmi, Perfectionist Khala ka yehi ilaaj hai werna yeh marz LaIlaaj hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

sniff..omg..u guys are brutal...:@ kaisay aram say marnay ki planing ker rahe ho..fiker na kero...mein abhi mari nahin!  :Frown:

----------


## Zaheer

aaho werna icecream zindghi bhar nahi khaa sake gi aunty.

----------


## xeon

jabhi tu maarnai kee baat ker rahe hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

tum loag sudar jao wernaaaaaaaaaa :P

----------


## xeon

werna aap sudhar jain gee khala  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

u wish  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

awww, tu tum rest karoo na chandni :hug; hope tum jald hi acha feel karoo gi, and dont 4get 2 take sum medi.. ok  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

awww koi tau hai jis mein insaniyat nami cheez hai..thanks for a warm ahem kiss  :Big Grin:  it will sure work out hunny bunny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

tum b na  :Big Grin:  haan inshallah  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

MEIN b na kia?  :Big Grin:  ...InshAllah  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

hmm, I had a namby-pamby day, and that says all.

----------


## NInA

^:@

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Thu Jun 30, 2005 7:05 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Thu Jun 30, 2005 9:53 am
> 
> ...


baiti raho tum kahin nai ja rahi lol ..achay bachon ki tarhan baat mana kero lol :d  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Thu Jun 30, 2005 10:17 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tanhai @ Thu Jun 30, 2005 7:05 pm
> 
> ...


excuse me im not bachi! :duno; and 2nd of all..im in! :up;

----------


## Ash

ok censor karoo yeh sab, warna pitoo gi tum dono ab :frown;

----------


## NInA

itni shweet girl say pitna paray tau bhi naa nahin karein gay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ok isi khushi main dance karoo ab  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

abhi dil nahin  :Big Grin:  app company do na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

wow, yeh main ne kia suna, app ka aur dance karnay ka dil nahi kar raha, wah ji wah kia baat hai,

main tu song sun rahi hoon...

zara tasveer se tu nikal ke samnay aa mere mehbooba lalalala :cooldance;

----------


## NInA

wah wah..aur yeh mein kia sun rahe hoon k app dance ker rahe ho  :Big Grin: 

haan na ker ker k tired jo ho gaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, chaloo acha hai, kabhi hadi ko sakon b milna chaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hey...me dancing again  :Big Grin: ...A YAAAAAAAA OOO:...A YAA OOOO....BARDAST NAHIN KER SAKTAAA...ABB DOUR NAHIN REH SAKTAA...TEREY BINNN  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

u r just 2 MUCH  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Kyun meine kuch galat kia...jaana  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

nahi ji tusi kuch ghalt kar hi nahi sakday  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

o shankooo G  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

msn is down again.. i see corruption everywhere.

----------


## NInA

ahhh too bad to here!

----------


## xeon

hmmm pizza kha ker aaya hoon ab feelings yeh hain ke so jaoon table per hee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

tu so jaien  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

haha..pizza mannn....welcome :P

----------


## xeon

Pizza girl thankooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

anytime uncle  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

> msn is down again..


 :Frown:

----------


## NInA

ahhh....so hot over here...gotta go outside..still having fever...sour throat....and flu... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh how sad..hope u`ll get well soon  :Smile:  :hug1:

----------


## NInA

thanks bunny! :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nemo problemo :wink:

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:blush:

----------


## NInA

(K) :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

(F)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

:$:$

AAAAAAAAACHOOOO!! zara bach k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mujhe to pehle se hi zaqam howa hai...bachne ki kya zarorat  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## NInA

lol..yeh bhi hai..mujhe fever 101, flu and sour throat..abhi tek  :Big Grin:  :Frown:  aaaaaaaaaaaaaacho!

----------


## Ash

awww, tu tum ne medi bhi tu nahi li ho gi na :frown; , btw ab kaisa feel kar rahi ho ?

----------


## Zaheer

bahot kaha tha is ko zee bhai ne k galla daba dete hain is ka theek ho jaaiy gi but maani hi nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

loll..aww thanks for ur concern ash..me quite fine..but still haing fever hseever na.. :Frown:  yeah i took medi today :$

lol..tumhein tau dehk loon gi :P

----------


## Ash

haha, u cum cum na :blush: haan inshAllah woh b theek ho jaye ga, medi b le lena, aur dance nahi karoo arram karoo tu jaldi theek ho jaoo gi :P

aur zimmi bhai ne sahi kaha, agar zee bhai gala duba detay tu sari zindagi ka arram mil jata :wink; :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

hehe shankoo..aray dance na keroon tau aur beemar ho jaoon  :Wink:  hehe!

lol..:O :Frown:  bohat diplomat ho tum tau...party tau kab ki badal li thi tum nay  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

haha, luk at ur posts number 420 hain abi  :Big Grin: , thatz ur number i think 420 :wink;  :Big Grin:  

and yara i waz kiddin na :$

----------


## NInA

lolll :P...bohat naughty ho apptau..:P

haan haan..party badal kay sab yehi kehtay hain ..sniff!

----------


## Ash

acha na karoo yakeen  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

sniff.haan it's hard to believe  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

sahi hai bus  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

lol..roo tau mat :$

----------


## Ash

ab tu dil toot gaya me ka, me chali ab bus  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  zalim logoo......  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

dil tau mera duhka hai..tutta hai..bikhra hai  :Frown: 

plzz naraz tau na ho..mein bhi tau mazak hi ker rahe thi:$

----------


## Ash

tumhara dil kahan se tutt gaya ^o)

----------


## NInA

phele tum nay mera dil toraa  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

<(L)> is ko ja kar MSN ki window main copy paste karna, tumhara dil wapis jorra howa mil jaye ga :wink;

----------


## NInA

awwww....shooo shweeet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

as always :ang9:

----------


## xeon

Ashoo maza nahi aaya sirif dil tora tha aik aadh hath tor daiteen tu nazar tu aata  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, :rolling; had hai zee bhai  :Big Grin:  , nahi woh abhi nahi phir kabhi sahi :wink;

PS: NINA ab tum is baat ko dil per mat le lena :P

----------


## NInA

tumhein tau mein abhi fix kerti hoon :@

----------


## xeon

main already Fixed hoon ab or jaga nahi badalnee main nai sorry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

lol..tumhein tau mein mentle hospital behj doon gi':P

----------


## xeon

kiyun tumnai wahan room khalee ker diya hai kiya  :Big Grin: .

----------


## NInA

nahin tumharya liye book kerwane gaye thi:P

----------


## xeon

or khud book ho gaee theen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

another day added to this outrageous desert trip, well guess i got to react accordingly now, this ain't feign madness, i am gonna blow up any moment.

----------


## NInA

^awww....that's sad Endurer! :S

i had a boring day all long!

----------


## zeeast

well...i had very good day though......
weather is really pleasent over here....from morning btill now i just have fun with my ppl....and i got so many flowers from a very long distance friend in Maimi.... though i don't like flowers.....but these are from a really special friend thats why i have placed them just infront of me and i'm constantly looking at them..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

priceless moments zeeast sis  :Smile: 

well it rained here in this desert too.. things are cool but humid.

----------


## NInA

cool 2 hear zeeast!  :Smile: 

Adeel - wowwwwwwwwwwww..watta weather  :Big Grin: 

it's 2 hot over here :S:S::S

----------


## Endurer

haha.. hot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

I'm feeling hot in here..so take.....LOL:P

yeah...but im still enjoying..coz aaj say weekend start and i love enjoying in weekends  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

well my weekend is already ruined.. thanks to mom  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

ohh man! don't be! it's yet to start over there!

----------


## zeeast

indeed adeel....... :Smile: ...he is my best friend...and he makes my day today.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

pleased to know that  :Smile: 

nina.. abhi shuru ho chuka hai.. i'll reach fsd on sunday... so dont expect it to last long..

----------


## NInA

hehe sure...but still na... :wink:

----------


## Endurer

well.. guess denial aint just a river in egypt..

----------


## NInA

den?

----------


## Endurer

answer denied

----------


## NInA

answer me na :O

----------


## Endurer

forever trust in who we are.. and nothing else matters.. never cared for what they do, never cared for what they know.. but i know.. ahh metallica :dj;

never mind nina..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i'm missing two persons at the moment..  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

lol...common telle na

and also temme..the 2 persons u are missing  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

i'll like to confide  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

HAAN TAY :S

----------


## Endurer

then what ^o)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

kuch nahin :S

----------


## Endurer

well finally raat bhi guzer hi gaye.. i'll now sleep past the whole day off.. grr :@

----------


## NInA

hahaha....me ka fever berhta ja raha hai :S:S:S

----------


## Endurer

medicine le lo :@

----------


## xeon

Golee maar do I mean kha lo

----------


## Qambar

Goli bhi kha hi leni chahiye
Tabiat jo sahih nahin hai

----------


## NInA

feeling kinna ok after all the flu..fever..etc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

awww, gud, ab bilkul theek ho na tum ?  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

tori tori  :Big Grin: ...but ho jaoon gi..app ki duaoon say  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, haan inshAllah. take gud care of ur self :hug;

----------


## NInA

InshAllah...App ho na TC kerne k liye..meri kia zaroort bunny  :Big Grin:  :hug1:

----------


## Ash

haha haan, and mubarkan on ur 500 posts :hug;

you Rock man!

----------


## NInA

thanks bunny  :Big Grin:  i know i do  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha u cum sum :blush:

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin:  shweet!

----------


## Ash

i know, just like u :hug;  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hehe awww  :Big Grin:  sho shweet!

----------


## Ash

itna nahi kahoo na, me ko sharam aaing :blush:

----------


## NInA

haha me ko double aing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ok ab censor karoo yeh sab  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin:  kashhhh!  :Big Grin:  yeh chupaie na chupay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ha haye :blush: me tu chali yahan se  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolzz...tum kichiii chali aoon gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

woh kaisay ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

Jaisay abhi aie  :Big Grin:  simple..dumbooo

----------


## Ash

oh ya, yeh tu soocha hi nahi tha main ne :blush:

----------


## NInA

tau abb soch lo jana  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haye :blush: haan haan ab tu sab kuch sooch rahi hoon main :wink;

----------


## NInA

haha...changi gal hai chandani di chandni  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

is this really some thing you guyz are feeling.....^o)

----------


## NInA

exactly  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, yupie :blush:

----------


## NInA

how shweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

oh well :d ajj 7 per so ke utha sham mein  :Big Grin:  

and ajj mein azaad ho raha hoon is desert se.. wohooooooooooooooo  :Big Grin:  :dj;

yahan ajj bhi barish ho gaye  :Embarrassment:  i mean desert mein itne ziada barish nahien hote, per yahan to aise lag raha hai jese bangladesh ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

ahaan good adeel.... :Smile: 

weather ithna accha hu ra ha hai...ke aisa leggta hi nahi hai hai ke kabhi germibhi tee yahaan.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

well its so romantic, i just can't help stop myself from having a splash in the rain.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

cooooool....me wanna dance in rain :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

we often use to play foot ball in the rain....
but i'm not well....... :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

its the time to disco :dj;

i'm gonna fly .. yeah fly :dj;

to fsd :dj;

----------


## NInA

heheh...get well sooon zeeast

lol at adeel...jo boy....go goooo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Feeling lonely  :Frown:

----------


## aneeza ali

aapi u r feeling lonely  :Frown:  y mien aaon kya aap ke paas  :Big Grin: 

i m feeling nothing

----------


## Endurer

and i'm back  :Big Grin:  yupeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cooldance; :dj;

----------


## NInA

> and i'm back  yupeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cooldance; :dj;


welcome backkk  :Big Grin:  :up;

----------


## Fairy

Welcome Back Adeeloo :hug;

n Thanx Aneeza sweety...:hug; Thats so nice of u :giveflower;

----------


## xeon

Feeling pain. Hamstring strain :S

----------


## NInA

aaaaaaaaaaaachooooooooooooooooooo...FLUE :S

----------


## Ash

hain? ^o) still :frown;

----------


## zeeast

well...after a long leave finally to day me step into my office.....


Miss Hassan in office..... :Big Grin: 
every thing was so good...me really enjoyed every thing.....the coworkers their expressions.... :Smile:  my own work .we are about to start a new project for that may be i'll do visit our headquarter in Karachi.....going to Karachi is another good thing for me....
so if any body have any message for Karachi then do contect me.. :Smile: ...well what more...i would say every thing was just full of much fun.....
well weather here in ibd is just like any thing....we are having showers....i 'm just back from my grand pa's room ....now i'm again going to join him .......

----------


## aneeza ali

i m feeeling :@

----------


## Endurer

well o well. congratz zeeast sis  :Big Grin: 

so am i, back at the office  :Big Grin: 

it seemed like i returned from Hajj, the way everyone was greeting me  :Big Grin:  for the first 3 hours i just replied to everyone's greetings, after that well i stood for 4 hours straight, as i had to do some quality checking, that was rough man :s khair uske baad i moved outta office, (thanks to our IT manager  :Big Grin:  ) city mein ghomte rahe.. just for a break  :Big Grin:  wapsi per i finished rest of the day's job.

subha office mein aag lag gaye  :Big Grin:  .. like how idiotic can one get, hamare cashier k pc mein spark ho raha tha, usne kuch or kerne ki jagah, electricit connections per paani ki bottle phenk di :rolling; :rolling; 4 pcz went dead foreva. perma HDD failure  :Big Grin:  documents or unka furniture back geya.. and thankfully there were no casualities  :Smile:  security guys ney backup ker lia, fire extinguishers se...  :Smile: 

oper se mein soyya nahien tha :s like kal b nahien so saka... to office mein aise neeeeeeeeeeeeend a rahe thi  :Frown:  pata nahi kese sara din manage kia.. per office se aate hi.. gher per.. mein so geya.. or abi utha hoon  :Big Grin:  oper se light b nahi thi jab gher mein aya tha.. transformer kharab tha hamare area ka :@

anyways that was it  :Smile: 

Aneeza aapko kia howa ?  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

lagtha hai ka fiber optic cable teek ho gaye hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

abhi kahan theek hua saara din fone milaya hai :@

----------


## zeeast

well aaj office se jeldee aagayee houn......neend tu buhaat aarahi hai but mujh 6 baje kahein jana hai ...issliye forum ko dekh ra hi houn .....neend baggane ke liye.... :Smile:

----------


## manni9

wao main tou job per bhi sööta rehta hon ya forums ka kera bana rehta hoon.

----------


## Qambar

Woh to aap kay avatar se nazar aa raha hai

Waisay main enjoy ker raha hoon..............

----------


## manni9

yeh hi tou main bhi kehta hoon enjoy kero hanso jeo maze kero kya patta kall pc net say connect ho na ho??? :P

----------


## zeeast

Good for both of you...... :Smile:

----------


## NInA

just woke up..had breakfast...now reading a book+posting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

same here, per abi b/fast nahi kia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

tau kero ba :P

----------


## manni9

werna ammi daanten gi löl

----------


## Endurer

another dull day :zzz;

----------


## NInA

leaving DT  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

What happened Perfectionist?? 

n how is everyone today?  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Nothing sisoo....bas sab nay mil k sazish ki hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam fine  :Smile:  And u Fairy?

----------


## Ash

> leaving DT


kitni dafa aur yehi baat kehni hai? main sun sun kar tung aa gaye hoon :rolling;

acha na ab yeh rona dhona band karoo :frown;

----------


## zeeast

welll...it was a very nice day.... iwas bit late from my office but me handle every thing.....i have to more nice towards my Boss......Coz i was in need of leave for two days..... :Smile:  and i got that at eleveth hour.....well...i 'm happy now...tomorrow i'lll move.....it 'll be much fun.....'ll make you ppl jealous when i'll be back.... :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Wed Jul 06, 2005 4:49 pm
> 
> leaving DT 
> 
> 
> kitni dafa aur yehi baat kehni hai? main sun sun kar tung aa gaye hoon :rolling;
> 
> acha na ab yeh rona dhona band karoo :frown;


hahaha bas badla lay loon phir me go went gone :blush: :hug1: 

 :duno;

----------


## Ash

maar khaoo gi :@

----------


## NInA

marooooooooo plzzzzzzzz:d

----------


## Ash

hain ? sudhar jaoo bus tum :frown;

----------


## xeon

bare afsos ke sath kehna parh raha hai ke koi chance nahi sudharnai ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

plzzz na sudharo na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

sighs.. :s  :Big Grin:   :Frown:   :Smile:  :lol: :dj; :s

----------


## Ash

^o)

----------


## NInA

aww what happened

----------


## mahkooo

feeling :1cool; :dj;

----------


## NInA

feeling sleepy!

----------


## Ash

tu ja kar so jaoo na  :Stick Out Tongue: , me feeling udass  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

me 2

----------


## Ash

awwwwww, tum kiyoon ? main hoon na :hug;

----------


## mahkooo

> tu ja kar so jaoo na , me feeling udass


Ash baita kiya hooha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

> awwwwww, tum kiyoon ? main hoon na :hug;


tum jo nahin thi..ruhk gayeen sansein! :blush:

----------


## mahkooo

:whistle; :whistle; :whistle; :whistle;

----------


## Ash

@mahekoo, ahem ahem... ab tu app baray log ho gaye hain ji, abi se beta kehna shuru kar dia mujhay :wink; sahi ja rahi ho :hug; aur kaisi ho tum ?  :Smile: 

@naila... haye Allah....me ko shram aieng :$:$:$ :blush:

----------


## NInA

Naila kahaan hai :S

----------


## Ash

woh is waqt so rahi hoti hai, subha main atti hai woh, like DK main jab shaam ke 5 ya 6 bajtay hain.

----------


## NInA

aray upper tum nay NAILA likha hai:P

----------


## mahkooo

@Ash...baita kehneh ke adat to bhoolnee pereh gee :wink: ajj tum per piyar ah raha hei na  :Stick Out Tongue:  main theek hoon.but tum udas kiyo ho :x

----------


## Ash

ohhhhhhhh :s :s :s my bad... i mean nina :@ :$:$:$

----------


## NInA

hhahaha...sure sure  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Frown:  me ka mazak urraya hai na :'(

----------


## NInA

abb tau urra dia  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> @Ash...baita kehneh ke adat to bhoolnee pereh gee :wink: ajj tum per piyar ah raha hei na  main theek hoon.but tum udas kiyo ho :x


awww, shukar app ko hum per pyar aya  :Big Grin:  main tu bus avaien udass hoon, karnay ko kuch b nahi na isi liye :$

@ nina..  :Frown: 

btw, main nina churail chandni se baat kar rahi thi fone per, now feeling gud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## NInA

awww..good to know ash.. :Big Grin: 

zaheer....ill fix ya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## mahkooo

@Ash..kerneh ko to mereh pass be kuch nahi :rnop: per mein udas nahi hoon. :nono; 
hanso mukuraao...sub hei na :blush:

----------


## Fairy

Yahan kya horaha hai? n Ash waqayii tum udaas kyun ho sweety? :hug;

----------


## Ash

beta ji app ka tu nikha ho gaya hai MashAllah se, ab app kahan udass hoon gi  :Big Grin:  :P, haan ab tu main b khush  :Big Grin:  aur app pix kab send kar rahi hain nikah ki ? :frown;

----------


## Ash

@appi.. ab nahi hoon na udass, app sab hain na yahan... ab tu maza kar rahi hoon :hug;.. aur bus yahan per nina churail ko sudharnay ki koshish ho rahi hai :hug;  :Big Grin:

----------


## mahkooo

to tumara be kerwa dehtee hoon Ash.tum be khush ho jaho geee :blush:

----------


## Ash

:blush: haha :rolling; nahi ji mujhay itni jaldi nahi hai :$:$

----------


## xeon

kiya kerwana hai meko bhi pata chalai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

kuch nahi :frown;

----------


## Fairy

Good idea Mehak  :Wink:  Indirectly ASh yehi kehna chahtii thii  :Big Grin:

----------


## mahkooo

Ash graduate ho gahee ho.kuch pata nai chalta :blush: tayar raho :blush:

----------


## Ash

apppppppppppiiiiiii app bhi :$:$  :Frown:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

mein ne bhi karwana hai but karwaana kiya hai :thinking;

----------


## mahkooo

> Good idea Mehak  Indirectly ASh yehi kehna chahtii thii



hahaha bilkul..ab direct to keh nai saktee na :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Big Grin:  betta na kahoon kuch.......??

Soch lou phir kuch na kehnaa meiko!

----------


## Ash

acha na, per main ne aisa kab kaha, app log bhi na bus :$, yeh mehkoo bari taiz hai, baat ko palat dia, aur appi app jo cahay keh sakti hain :blush:

----------


## mahkooo

> mein ne bhi karwana hai but karwaana kiya hai :thinking;


tumara nikkah :P :P :P

----------


## Ash

mahekoo in ka nikah pata nahi kab ho ga, kab se tu sun rahay hain, hum ne tu aik dafa jhooti pix b deekh li thi :rolling;

----------


## xeon

ab ke real pics lagain ge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

oye asho wo jhooti pics nahi thin wo to 4 nikah tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mahkooo

aik keh sath tik ker rahey ga to ho ga na nikkah Ash..roz change ho jatee hain :whistle; :whistle;

----------


## Zaheer

kaun si wali?

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

n Ok Ash :wink;

----------


## NInA

feeling nat ok...kinna having stomach-ach

----------


## Ash

awww, kia howa chandni ? khana kam khana tha na  :Big Grin: , chaloo koi medi le lo, hope jald hi acha feel karoo gi inshAllah :hug;

----------


## NInA

aww thanks lovely...bas pata nahin....u know it better :hug1: :blush:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  ya ya  :Big Grin:  :rolling;

----------


## NInA

why hansing :O

----------


## Ash

u know very well  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

dooo ii..:P

----------


## Ash

haan na  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolllllllll... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Ash

acha yeh feeling cafe tha i guess :frown;

----------


## NInA

feelinng hi itni painful thi k bhool gaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, ab kaisi hain ? :hug;

----------


## NInA

pretty fine ( :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

gud  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

shanksss  :Big Grin:  tum sunao..hows u  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

bilkul theek  :Big Grin: , feeling happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

gr8  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

kiya naas mara jaa raha hai thread ka :frown;

----------


## NInA

lolzzz

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin: 

ok ab back 2 the topic acha :$

----------


## NInA

NA NA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:@ ab main yahan sirf kaam ke post karnay aoon gi :frown;

----------


## NInA

Sureeeeeeeeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

I am feeling...........................................  ..........

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...m feeling lonely... :Frown:  n m a little upset...dunno y  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

No Don`t be upset.Try to feel happy always.Think about the pleasnat memmories.

----------


## syeda

ach mughe acha b lag raha hai auur bura bi. bad isliye coz ag last day of college hai sab freind n colege masti ab band ho jaye gi aur acha isliye k ab suba suba uthna nahi pare ga ghar mein aram karon gi n family k sath holidays enjoy karon gi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

hmm feeling blank

----------


## NInA

feeling sadddddddddddddd..

----------


## Fairy

Arey kya hogaya?? 

n Thanx Qambar  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

just another boring and DULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DAY :@

----------


## Endurer

hmm

----------


## Ash

app ke avatar ko deekh kar dil kar raha hai keeeeee :@ :s

----------


## Qambar

Wow Amazing avatar Adeel bhai

----------


## Fairy

Waqayii Adeel yeh change kub hoga?? :disgust;

----------


## Qambar

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

haha....well....had a boring day...dull...tiring...

----------


## Qambar

ya ...had a very sad day

----------


## imported_admin

thankooooooo qambar  :Big Grin: 

kia howa din ko? ^o)

i slept past the whole day.. dehydration howe hai :s

----------


## NInA

awwwwwwwww....get well soon adeell...drink water...a lot... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

well how;s my avatar nina :wink:

----------


## NInA

i hate it :S digusting :S  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

this is cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Yeahh!  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

> app ke avatar ko deekh kar dil kar raha hai keeeeee :@ :s



hahahahaha lol tapi ash :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahha kher lol .... achi baat hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  


hmm my day well borin n yet styll is borin to death :s :evil:

----------


## NInA

Feeling tired....:S eventhough, i just woke uppp..:S

----------


## Zaheer

:S

----------


## NInA

tumhein kia hua darling!

----------


## Endurer

watching current bollywood at sony max  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

was eating lunch

----------


## Endurer

getting ready for the dinner  :Big Grin:  per us se pehle doctor k pass jana hai :@

----------


## ROYAL_PYTHON

well i m feeling good here....atleast i get replies of ma posts here :Smile: 
nt like the other forums which i joined...  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awwwww

----------


## Fairy

Adeel....kub jaana hai ??  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

good to hear that python  :Smile: 

Aapi 10 per :s

----------


## NInA

cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

i dont know why.. why.. but i love to see you cry  :Big Grin:  i dun know why.. why.. it just makes me feel life :dj;

----------


## NInA

haahhahaa... :Big Grin:  i know  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Takecare betta  :Smile:  

n Nina how r u doing??  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

cool appi! and u  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

m good Nina  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

and you still wont hear me.. go away now, dont want your hand this time, i'll save myself.. maybe i'll wake up for once...

not tormented but daily defeated by you, 

i'm dying again, i'm going under, drowning in you, i'm falling forever, 

blurring and stirring the truth and the lies, always confusing the thoughts in my head, so i can trust myself anymore............

i'm dyyyyyinnnnnnnnnng again

i'm going under :dj;


so go and scream.. scream at me ............

i wont be broken again

i've got to breathe.. i cant keep going under :dj;

----------


## Fairy

^o)

WoaaaHH!!!!!!!

----------


## Endurer

that's 10 O Clock Special  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Okies  :Big Grin:  

ab Sound check aayegaa... :Big Grin:  ting tong!! :P

----------


## Endurer

im so tired of being here, suppressed by all my childish fears & if you have to leave i wish that you would just leave, becuase your presence still lingers here & it won't leave me alone 

these wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real, there's just too much that time cannot erase, when you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears, when you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears & i held your hand through all of these years, but you still have, all of me 

u used to captivate me, by your resonating life, now im bound by the life you've left behind, your face it haunts, my once pleasant dreams, your voice it chased away, all the sanity in me.

i've tried so hard to tell myself that u're gone, but though u're still with me, i've been alone all along.

----------


## NInA

:S im dead

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main to chali  :Smile:  Allah Hafiz 2 everyone  :Big Grin:  

Keep smiling 
Take Care
 :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

take care everyone  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

take carezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Allah-Hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

ye zindagi rangon mein doobe gi, surmaye sham ye bhole gi na kabhi :dj;

after i left office, i headed towards mamo's house, mammi greeted me with arms wide open, i was exhausted, becuase it had been a real hot, humid and sultry day. I just sat there for 30 minutes or so, as soon as i left her room and headed towards my way out, electricity went off, it was raining cats and dogs, now i had to face a real challenge, mammi was offering-cum-forcing me for a lift to my home, i resisted, till i found one umberella, so, water flourished me soul throughout, i didn't hired any vehicle and kept walking till i came to the sights of my home, umm about 3 kilometers.

so that 3 km walk-in-the-wild-rain, first of all it was more of a storm, cool breeze, and tons of fresh water washed my soul to sanity, then i felt that certain element of solitude, all those hidden questions popped out of my mind in form of tears, which were not visible to the rest of mankind, as it was raining heavily, my my, what the heck have i been doing for the past 2-to-three days, that wasn't even CLOSE TO MY REFLECTION, khair, whatelse than grudges and cursing upon myself. i tried to call someone, but my cell's battery was dead, sighs. thankfully it went dead, or i could've created trouble for myself.  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

well..today...didnt get a bus card whole day..it was finishhed..didnt get it renewed....well..it was too hot...had shower....went to library...etc etc....tiring day..

----------


## ~Guriya~

another day of my life :applaud; 
just having fun with ma friends :1cool; 
joined DT today. :up; 
saw some shweet hearts here :whistle; 
one person is paga lehing with ma :ang9: 

wohoooooo over all exceptional :applaud; jeeya or jeeneh do :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## ~Guriya~

:mdk;

----------


## Zaheer

aap ki dushmani qabool mujhe
aap ki dosti se darta houn :P

----------


## ~Guriya~

:x jane mun dushman na samaj ham ko :blush:

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## ~Guriya~

:mdk; :tort;

----------


## Zaheer

hum already dost hain bhool gai tum :P

----------


## NInA

ZAHEER DARLING YEH KIA HOING

----------


## ~Guriya~

tum kes ke dost ho pahleh seh :P

----------


## ~Guriya~

> ZAHEER DARLING YEH KIA HOING



 :whistle; :whistle;

----------


## Fairy

Feeling sad... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Qambar

Weather is very pleasant but feeling................... so sad.

----------


## Endurer

tere bahon mein hum jete marte rahien.. yunhi hum tumse pyar kerte rahen :dj;

hmm ajj jaldi ageya  :Big Grin:  it is damn pleasant here  :Big Grin:  baby it rained like hell.. oops heavens  :Big Grin: 

jena hai tere liye, merna hai tere liye.. mujhko hai yaad sanam.. tune jo waday kiye.. teri yadien agayen, mere dil pe cha gayen.. tujeh dhondhon mein kahan.. to kahan hai meri jaan.. kahe dil mera :dj;

mom ko tung kerke rakha hai menen  :Big Grin:  i had a lil fun-meets-tension debate.. i was like "i know i'm your step son" she without even caring for a second thought, buzzed me off with a real tight slap.. :rolling; have i gone mad? you ask .. umm dont know  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

had a cool day.....today was ma father's bd..he became....50 years old..hehehe....so had a huge surprise for him....then it was boring as well..afterwards....ermmm...then went for a walk with siblings....and then watching the pics of the party ..farewell party in school...and bd party.....!

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Big Grin:  Happy Birthday uncle :givefl;

----------


## NInA

hehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

har dum her pal bechane hai.. kon bala hai sene mein :dj;

----------


## NInA

Jeg ved ikke man jeg elsker dig :blush: 

Du er den en jeg elsker højde :up; 

Du er min, du er min, lalala :up; :blush:

----------


## manni9

Is It Niederlandish??

----------


## NInA

> Is It Niederlandish??


Nope :P

----------


## manni9

then what is this???
Don't tell that it's "PANJABI"

----------


## NInA

lol....new version  :Wink:  heheh

its DANISH (Denmark's national Language)

----------


## manni9

thodi thodi German Jesi hea
last line ka mean "U RE MINE" hea na??

----------


## NInA

Right..u know German?

----------


## manni9

Off course better than "URDU"

----------


## NInA

cool...im also learning German!

----------


## manni9

Oh really
so have u learned anything uptill now??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I can spanish  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

Cool
i also wanna learn it

----------


## NInA

humm yeah a bit...like greetings etc

----------


## zeeast

well......i'm back now.... :Smile: 
*From friday till sunday(8th to 10th of july)*I was in dubai.....it was full of fun ....lots of shopping...desert racing :Big Grin:  ...the world best DJ ...DJ Tiesto was there....so at saturday night....alots of musicking :mrgreen: ... :Big Grin: ...and above all fashion show of KARMA...QYT and Rouge.....i'm regular coustmer of KArma pink line thats why i enjoyed it alot...  :Big Grin:  

*On Monday(11th july)* Me reached Karachi at 3am...at 10:30 am i have to come up with my presentation infront of my big boss.....ohhh God he is soo tough man.....  :Frown:  ....anyway wityh the help of my Allah i went well with every thing.....  :Smile:  but when i back to my room i just thrown my self on the bed ...and then i don't know any thing.......at night a call wake me up.....beside the line there was my sister in law ...she was calling me....  :Smile:  so i went to her place.....had dinner and lots of conversation which was no more less then a official one...  :Smile:  

*On Tuesday(12th of july)* Me again step into my HQ office....compile some work ...which takes few hours...then....i was on the way to my sweet city of Islamabad.....  :Smile:  ...Islamabad was welcoming me with really nice weather.....  :Smile:  which reminds me my days in London..  :Smile:  ......after coming back.....me go to take some rest and then....now again i'm here with pretty nice mood...  :Smile:  .....now i'll go for fajir Prayer then....'ll see my office over here.....  :Smile:

----------


## aneeza ali

boaring  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

why it so....

----------


## Qambar

Another boring day.....................

----------


## Endurer

couldn't agree more, just another boring day.

----------


## manni9

Aww...
I am very Tired but Veryyyy Happy 
Dad nay Office main new Worker rakhi hea
She is .....cool

----------


## Endurer

lolz congratz mann  :Big Grin: 

well i'm getting out of that boredoom..

you were everything that i wanted.. we were meant to be, supposed to be, but we lost :dj;

all this time you were pretending, so much for my happy ending :dj;

thats avril  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Tnx buddy...

löl

----------


## Endurer

so wassup, how was your day?

----------


## manni9

Allah ka Shukar hea
Day was Fine,but very busy,Today the weather is very very Sunny but main Beach per nahi jaasaka Sun Bath ke liye  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

n how is Life goin?

----------


## Endurer

aww, guess we should switch places, you will have plenty of sun bath`e here  :Big Grin: 

life's good, (LG)  :Big Grin:  .. mann its dull, i better be joining the serenity club.

----------


## manni9

no Pakistan Main Light Challi jati hea,sorry can't change but ya u re Welcome here
 :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

lol  :Big Grin:  the major problem indeed.. thanks but I'm better off here  :Smile: 

so do you get a chance to watch any desi channels, like zee, max, star plus e.t.c.?

----------


## manni9

nope but i watch Geo (On line)
Ary some times
n ... B4 U.

----------


## Endurer

thankfully i must say..  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

hmmmm
But these Channels repeat 1 thing 4 times a day  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Big Grin: 

and they (star plus in particular) repeat the same bull's shirt everyday :@

----------


## manni9

I know Pakiland main dekha tha.
Aur sunna hea "Who become a Mil..."
Amitabh walla Bauth Buisness deraha hea Star Plus ko??

----------


## Endurer

yeap ab 5th august se phir shuru ho raha hai :s

----------


## manni9

is it not good??
Germany main bhi aata hea wo tou bauth Informative hotta hea..

----------


## Endurer

i dont like amitabh actually.. overall its just a waist of time, its neither entertaining non informative.

----------


## manni9

O I C.
But i am a big fan of Big B

----------


## Endurer

I respect your choice  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

its'''sho romantice...and boring over here.. :Big Grin:  meee kiaaa kerooonnnn...:S

----------


## Endurer

what the hell is going on everywhere, ab mujeh 4 din se mood swings tung ker rahe hein, jo bhi ho, future doesn't seem bright, kissi na kissi ko mujeh face kerna pare ga.

----------


## NInA

hayen..what happened adeel jiiiiiiiii

----------


## Zaheer

adeel me ko face karna parhay a  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

feeling much better now  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

PerdÃÂ³n seÃnor
Por todos mis pecados
AquÃÂ* estoy llorando
Ante mi cama arrodillado
SeÃnor mÃÂ*o yo he pecado
SeÃnor mÃÂ*o yo he herido
A un ser muy querido
A un ser al que yo amo
Y que siempre he respetado
Yo rezo a que la cuides
Que las penas tu le quites
AlÃÂºmbrale sus pasos
Y los frÃÂ*os de sus aÃnos
Suplico la bendigas
Dale paz a cada uno de sus dÃÂ*as
BÃÂ©sale el camino
Hacerla feliz yo no ha podido
Es lo ÃÂºnico que te pido
Te lo ruego
En el nombre del Padre
Del Hijo y el EspÃÂ*ritu Santo
AmÃÂ©n

 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

That's better Adeel  :Smile: 

n Yeh sub kya tha Nina???

----------


## xeon

Or nazreen Columbus Ohio sai wapsi ke liye ready hoon airport per. Is dafa ajeeb chakkar hua boarding card wale counter per mujhe aate or jate rok liya or fone ker ke clearence lainee paree. or yeh sab London wale case kee wajah sai hua. Samajh sai bahar hai log kiya chahte hain or kiyun innocent logon ko nishana banate hain

----------


## manni9

aww this is mean

----------


## Zaheer

> Or nazreen Columbus Ohio sai wapsi ke liye ready hoon airport per. Is dafa ajeeb chakkar hua boarding card wale counter per mujhe aate or jate rok liya or fone ker ke clearence lainee paree. or yeh sab London wale case kee wajah sai hua. Samajh sai bahar hai log kiya chahte hain or kiyun innocent logon ko nishana banate hain


Log bewaqoofon ki Jannat mein jaana chahtay hain apnay aap ko (self-declared)shaheed kar kay :frown;

Jo log yeh kaam kar rahay hain (master mind) aur jo khud ko urra detay hain(robots) un ko to fikar hoti nahi k pakistan badnaam ho raha hai ya islam. kyun k un ki to life khatam ho jaani hoti hai is liay they dont care :@

ab aanay waalay dino mein aur tough time ho ga pakistanis keliay UK mein. ooper se kafiron ka media to achi tarah badnaam karta hai aisay issues ko le kar. ab saara nazla Pakistan per gira raha hai. End mein yehi kahen ge k pakistan mein saari duniya k terrorist jama hain aur tarbiyat mil rahi hai. is liay to wo ek bomber ki description mein her dafa ek baat highlight kar rahay hain ground bannay keliay taakay pakistan ko khoob badnaam kia jaaiy. aur wo baat yeh hai *"he studied religion in pakistan"* before boming. means kesa zeher ugaltay hian media waaly k religion ko blame kar dia directly aur pakistan ka naam bhi aa gaiya. rehta wo UK mein raha hai bus 2 month mein brainwashed pakistan se ho kar aa gaiya. how easy it is k ek achi age ka lara wo bhi jo UK mein raha ho saari life sirf 2 month pakistan raha ho to brainwashed ho jaiy aur apni jaan dene ko tyaar ho jaaiy, its unblieveable.

well goray aisay issues mein pehle din se hi investigation ka rukh islam ki taraf morr dete hain aur aim un ka yehi hota hai k kisi na kis tarah islam per baat laai jaaiy chahay us keliay khud se false proof dene parhen. who knows k camera per nazar aanay waalay 4 larkay kahan gaiy . zaroori hai k wo bomb hi lay kar jaa rahay thay? aur kisi ko kiya pata k un ki koi ID blast spot se mili hai. yeh to investigator jo keh dain media saari duniya ko sunaa dai ga. in goron per itna atbaar karna aasan nahi hai aur in k media per :frown;

50 banday in k mar gaiy to azeem tareen nuqsaan hua insaaniyat ka aur saari duniya mein sog manaaiya jaa raha hai aur un ki yaad mein khaamosh kharay hotay hian. jub k itnay hi log her roz mar rahay hain kabhi iraq mein kabhi palestine mein, kabhi africa mein. who cares about them. bus gori chamri honi chihaay aur taluq europe ya usa se ho to duniya care kare gi.


wese assuming k yeh kaam kuch stupid muslims ne hi kiya hai to why not saari duniya men ek rule bana dia jaaiy "khoon k badlay khoon"(isn't it islamic law?) aur is law ko declare kar diya jaaiy media k zarioay k jo terrorist bhi identify ho gaiya aisay boming k badh us ki family mein se kisi ko maar dia jaaiy aur jo master mind pakara gaiya us ki bhi family mein se kuch afrad ko maar diya jaaiy. atleast is LAW se kuch log to darr jaain ge apni family ka khiaal kartay houay. otherwise suicide bombers ko rokna impossible hai is duniya mein. in keliay pooray k pooray country(like pakistan) per attack kar denay se aur suicide bombers hi aain ge jesa k ab ho raha hai, iraq aur afghaanistan mein.


my half cent  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolzz...:S

well..me bery tired...even though..abhi abhi uthi hoon :S:S khair........kinna sardi here...enjoying da weather...:dance:

----------


## Zaheer

lolz kyun :frown;

----------


## Qambar

little hoter day...so enjoyable and im enjoying  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

xee bhai ziada masla to nahien howa?

----------


## Endurer

lets find peace there, 

i'm free i'm careless, i believe, up above the all o thers we will fly, this brings tears to my eyes, my sacrifice :dj;

looking forward to the weekend, i will make it BIG.

----------


## manni9

Cool man
I don't have any weekend
Just like Quaid-e-Azam
Work Work n Work
hahaha

----------


## NInA

hye oye  :Wink:

----------


## zeeast

soo true zaheer bhai,.......mere dill ki baat ki hai aap ne......any way zeeshan bhai i'll pray for your safe return......aur Allah inn sub loogoun ki hidayet de......
 and i'm steping in to my weekend,,,, :Big Grin: 
i have lined up much sleep for this one...coz i'm so tired....well ppl its about to rain over here...... :Smile:  pretty nice na......???? i know.....i'm cool so as my city is kool....

----------


## Zaheer

Ameen.

Enjoy ur weekend. good to know raining in isb :bigthumb;

----------


## Ash

ajj tu had se ziyada garmi hai yahan.. khudya.. abi shaam main mall per ja kar window shopping kar ke mood fresh karoon gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:  SO aap garmii mein yeh karteen hein??

----------


## Ash

haan na, aur ghar main karnay ko kuch hai hi nahi  :Big Grin: , aur abi bore feel kar rahi hoon, tu bhai ko le kar jaoon gi thori dair ke liye bahir.

----------


## Fairy

Good!!  :Big Grin: 

Kaash mein bhai ko lekye jaatii kaheen :@ per woh yahan hottey hi nahin  :Frown:  

Per shopping walla nuskhaa aazmana paregaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## mahkooo

weather hot hei.per feeling good.eating ice cream.yum yummy.
raat ko mehndi per jana hai :dj; gheet sangeet ho ga.wohooooo :drums;

----------


## Fairy

Wow! That's gud Mehak  :Smile:  

Meiko kal bus market jaana hai n kuch aur nahin...hopefully din acha guzrey  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kool, me ka scaner theek ho gaya, main abi graduation ki pix scan kar rahi hoon  :Big Grin: , 

have fun mahekoooo :hug;

and have a nice day appi  :Smile:

----------


## mahkooo

aisha appi..hopefully acha din guzreh ga Inshallah/

Ash :1cool; send me some pix :up;

----------


## Ash

haha, inhsallah sab ko karoo gi  :Big Grin: , ajj yehi kaam karna hai, pak main bhi karni hain... tum online abi aa jaoo tu abi kar deti hoon, warna mail baad main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Ash

hehe  :Stick Out Tongue: , zimmi bhai app ki feelings kia thi is doggie ko yahan post kartay howay? kia jealous feel kar rahay thay is doggie se :P

----------


## zeeast

its raining over here..........i'm looking out from my window .....wowwwwwww the hills are giving me really very pleasent view.... :Smile:  every thing is looking so fresh.....i'm enjoying it....
but go out for jogging today :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Thats lovely Zeeast  :Smile:  I wish yahan bhi hojaye baarish kabhi :@

n Thanx sweeties :hug;

----------


## Ash

rain kia hoti hai :s [:@  :Frown: ]

----------


## Endurer

bhege bhege raaton mein aoo na  :Frown:  [baarish obviously  :Stick Out Tongue:  ]

----------


## NInA

kinna nervous...as today ill go for SKYYYYYY DIVINGGGGGGGGGGGG....waohhhhhhhhhhh adventureeeeeeeeeeee baby  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

islambad mein barish k badh k view to bahot zaberdast hota hai margalla hills ka clean n green :bigthumb;

@ash
aur asho yeh tumhara doggy jo hai na yeh her waqt "YES/OK/HAAN" kehta rehta ahi to jo tum keh rahi thi us k jawab mein laga dia main :P

----------


## Endurer

weekend :dj;

that says all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> wese assuming k  yeh kaam kuch stupid muslims ne hi kiya hai to why not saari duniya men ek rule bana dia jaaiy  "khoon k badlay khoon"(isn't it islamic law?) aur is law ko declare kar diya jaaiy media k zarioay k jo terrorist bhi identify ho gaiya aisay boming k badh us ki family mein se kisi ko maar dia jaaiy aur jo master mind pakara gaiya us ki bhi family mein se kuch afrad ko maar diya jaaiy. atleast is LAW se kuch log to darr jaain ge apni family ka khiaal kartay houay. otherwise suicide bombers ko rokna impossible hai is duniya mein. in keliay pooray k pooray country(like pakistan) per attack kar denay se aur suicide bombers hi aain ge jesa k ab ho raha hai, iraq aur afghaanistan mein.
> my half cent


zimmi bhai aapki thinking be apne osama bhai ki tarah hai  :Big Grin:  wo be kehtha hai ka westren muslims ko maar rahay hain so inko be marna chahye iss tarah say wo ruk jayiengay..infact agar aap keh dethay ka kissi per shak ho jaye tu ussko rookne k leye ussk ghar waloon ko maar dena chahye tu per aapki thinking Bush. blair bhai ki tarah hothi  :Big Grin:  

Aur infact islam mein ye nahi kaha gya ka eik bahi k keye hoye khoon ka badla doosray bhai say leya jaye  :Smile:  

Aur rahi pakistan ki badnami ki baat tu usski be fiker na karien..abb pakistan mein 50-100 dhari walay pakray jayiengay...5-10 maar deya jayiengay...fauji bhai 1-2 operations kariengay..aur islam k liberalism k bayanath ana shoroo ho jayengay  :Big Grin:  
aur 1-2 Maheenay mein logon ko yaqeen ho jayega ka Pakistan aur pakistani aman pasand aur achay log hain aur kafi liberal muslim hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

> islambad mein barish k badh k view to bahot zaberdast hota hai margalla hills ka clean n green :bigthumb


indeed zaheer bhi.....mujh leggta hai aap ne Idb pe acchi khasi research karee huee hai.... :mrgreen: 


anyway.....i'm had good time today.....i hust slept all day long.....at evening i hang out with one of my friend for bowling...then we had ice cream....and finally dinner....
weather over here is brilliant... :up; I jut love it....i'm really in good mood...so you ppl can say any thing to me.... i'll never mind it all.... :wink:

----------


## NInA

im still enjoying the feeling of SKY DIVING  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

Wake up Nina.... :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

WHAT :S

----------


## zeeast

jagg jaooo... :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:S:S im jagi hui..SKY DIVING KER k koi b nahin so sakta! :P

----------


## Zaheer

@afridi

bush aur blair ka naam mere saath na liya karo ek sentence mein  :Big Grin:  i hate them to death :@

baaqi usama bin ladin is mistery. Allah knows whats the story behind him. bahot si possiblities hain 1. USA ka agent( in this case usa plaaned 9/11 and london bombing) 2. usa k khilaaf hai aur alqaaida really exist karti hai. 

in first case its simple k no muslim would like him and he should be ashamed of calling him self muslim. second case mein ager to baat sirf USA ki army k khilaaf jihaad ki hai to i would support him, and i would support suicide attacks on USA people in iraq, afghanistan and on israel. but if alqaaida really did attack on newyork and london (which i higly doubt) then they should be treated as i said in my first post. although on other hand ,despite the fact that killing innocent people is no good, i do feel that attacks like 9/11 and 7/7 should make these gora people realize how people in iraq or afghanistan or palestine living their miserable life.

baaqi meray us "khoon k badlay khoon" ka idea sirf draanay keliay hai. i dont think any nation would like that. bus sirf yeh dhamki as a LAW de di jaaiy all over the world then terrorism can be control lil bit.

jahan tak islamic law ki baat hia i am not sure about it was it life for life? if yes then my idea is implementable. ager islam allow karta hai then surely kisi bhi terrorist ki family se badla liya jaa sakta hai but only in the case when terrorist is 100% identifiable. but till today i am in doubt if 9/11 and 7/7 are really dnoe by muslims. after all we are just believing what media says. and its hell easy for intelligence to plan such a propaganda against muslims. "false proof" is so easy to be presented to the world using media. who knows the 4 people caught on CCTV were the actual peolpe behind attacks? kiya mein ne ya kis ne jaa kar apni aankhon se dekha hai k these people from lutton wnet to different sposts and then after explosions their belongings found on that spots? well Allah knows better. bus in goron ko bus ek clip mil gaiya CCTV per k 3-4 muslim ek saath jaa rahe hain bus un per hi ilzaam laga do.


jahan tak rahi baat pakistan k image ki. to us ka Allah hi hafiz hai as always. but i suspect k next number iran n pakistan ka hi hai. master mind of these attacks would be one of pakistani, and blame would be put on pakistani islamic schools and because "musharaf can not stop these islamic schools" (would-be-a-statement-from bush) usa and uk will attack on these terrorist spots like they did in afghanistan and iraq. and musharaf ya to maara jaaiy ga ya usama ki tarah kahin USA mein first class appartment mein baaqi life guzaaray ga  :Wink: 

my 1 cent till now  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

bla bla blaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## zeeast

ohhh My God zaheer bhai...
who blow up your mind????? ^o)

----------


## Zaheer

@perfecto
Blah apnay aap ko bla bla hi kehti hai :bigthumb;

----------


## Ash

yeh kia howa zimmi bhai :s

----------


## Endurer

ye political cafe kabse ban geya  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zeeast

mein bhi ye hi sooch rahi houn....

----------


## Zaheer

calm down ppl kuch nahi hua  :Big Grin: 

wo xee bhai ki post se baat chali aur discussion start ho gai .... balkay khatam hi samjo. afridi aur mein to aapis mein mazaq kar rahay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hain yeh mazak hai  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zaheer

aaho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Im feeling alive..when u looking at meee...lalalalal...listening to songs...lalala...

----------


## Ash

hmm.. feeling dead!

----------


## NInA

yyy

----------


## Ash

bus  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Truckkk

----------


## Ash

ok ab back 2 the topic please  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hmmmm....Back to feelings.....M feeling tensed right now  :Frown:  

Sis ki bday hai kal...n meine koi taiyaari nahin ki...na hi party ki n na hi khud ki :@ ab kuch samajh nahin aaraha n aaj hi saarey kaam karney hein  :Smile:  Hopefully mein kar paoon sub kuch time pe n achii tarah  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

aww fiker mat karien Aapi sab theek ho jaye ga, ajj zara jaldi uth jayega so ker  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Yeah sure  :Smile: 

Insha-ALLAH i'll do all that and in time  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

ermmmm just woke up..gonna have Break Fast in a moment....im starvinggggggggggggg....!

----------


## Endurer

Best of Luck Aapi :wink:

hmm abhi 2 per light chali gaye or majboran uthna para :@ subha barish ho rahe thi .. is lie humidity ho gaye hai :s

abhi rabz online hai and we are having a good, peaceful time, iske ilawa nothing much, yeah abh noodles khayen, cuz gravies khane ko dil nahien ker raha tha, ab cola dhond raha hoon. 

raah chalte howe akser ya guman hota hai, wo nazar chup k mujeh dekh rahe ho jese... :dj;

hmm shayed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

okies ab neend a rahe hai, weekend is over, it was good overall, enjoyed it with my family, now its time to wear that professional hat back on my head, gee i'm wearing almost every hat in this business. :s

fairwell fellas  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

same here adeel.....:s
finally weekend is over.....now again i'm thinking about that new objects which i have to apply in lab tomorrow.....hopefuly i'll get best results.......

----------


## Endurer

Insha Allah sis  :Smile: 

farewell  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

thanksss adeel.... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uff  :Frown:  mere naana ji faut ho gae  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Inna lillah wa inna illeh raajeoon! 

Buhat afsos huwa Naila...Allah unki maghfirat farmayein n aap subko housla dein...Aameen!

----------


## Ash

Inna lillah wa inna illeh raajeoon..

sum ameen.

----------


## Ash

omg, i just woke up, shaam 6 per so gaye aur 10 per utthi, i guess ajj sari raat jagoo gi, me and my novel :biggrin;

----------


## zeeast

Inna lillah wa inna illeh raajeoon.. 


@Ash..... :Smile: 
InshAllah.... :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Inna lillah wa inna illeh raajeoon.
Allah give you and your whole family Sabar.

----------


## Zaheer

> uff  mere naana ji faut ho gae


Inna lillah wa inna illeh raajeoon

Allah aap k naana ji ko Apni jawar-e-rehmat mein jaga ataa kare, aur aap sub ko saber-e-jameel ataa kare. Ameen.

----------


## NInA

Inna lillah wa inna illeh raajeoon. 

May his soul rest in peace, Amen!

----------


## NInA

hummm....well ...just woke up....had breakfast....talked with ma kuchi kuchi bro in UK......listening to music now....gonna plan to meet Red Cross..today....making a plan to Fund raise for victims in Pakistan...etc

----------


## Endurer

Ina Lilahe Wa Ina ilaehe Rajeon.
Allah unki maghfirat farmayen or unhien jannat mein jagah dein. Ameen

----------


## Endurer

atlast i found the ultimate way to get spare time out of my 24/7, its been really long since i had a proper update of the world wide web elements, today on my way back from office, i purchased php5, flash mx (developer version), Jscript, javaScript, xml and rdf books, now i got no time at all, i'll study them in my spare time, i.e. (lunch time at office) e.t.c. i'm getting hungry again (a positive sign) for the www  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> uff  mere naana ji faut ho gae


Ina Lilahe Wa Ina ilaehe Rajeon

Allah unki maghfirat farmayein. 







Ok Hope ka aur members mind nahi kariengay..abb mein tori see political feelings ka izhaar karonga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

NO PHULEEEEEZ :@

----------


## Endurer

sure ji, izhar karien, hum hama tan gosh hien, apke siyase guftago se mustafed hone k lie .. 

man my urdu is improving by leaps and bounds  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

O my  :Embarrassment: 

btw good job :up;

----------


## Endurer

ye mujeh kaha hai na  :Embarrassment:  :$ mein khush hoon lo thore dair  :Big Grin:  :dj; :cooldance; 

ok ji ab mein chalon sone k lie, apna khiyal rakhiye ga sab, bolte zuban, sunte kanon or dekhte ankhon ko mera ye pegham hai k jahan b rahien, wahan per hi rahien :P

ciao  :Big Grin: 

or majid bro, kal mein office se apki political replies dekhne ayon ga  :Big Grin: 

byez :wink:

----------


## manni9

lol
Adeel Tumhari tou Urdu bhi Shakespear walli hea :Wink:

----------


## Majid

> in first case its simple k no muslim would like him and he should be ashamed of calling him self muslim. second case mein ager to baat sirf USA ki army k khilaaf jihaad ki hai to i would support him, and i would support suicide attacks on USA people in iraq, afghanistan and on israel. but if alqaaida really did attack on newyork and london (which i higly doubt) then they should be treated as i said in my first post. although on other hand ,despite the fact that killing innocent people is no good, i do feel that attacks like 9/11 and 7/7 should make these gora people realize how people in iraq or afghanistan or palestine living their miserable life.


EK chotti see post hai  :Big Grin:  Ashoo ki waja say :x 

Zimmi bhai iraq...afghanistan wogher mein attacks nahi resistence ho rahee hai  :Big Grin:  
Baqi k leye ye article parh lein 

http://news.independent.co.uk/world/...icle297623.ece




> jahan tak rahi baat pakistan k image ki. to us ka Allah hi hafiz hai as always. but i suspect k next number iran n pakistan


zimmi bhai attack uss mulk per keya jatha hai jo baat ko na maan rha ho...Pakistan ki tu wohi baat hai ka " Mudaee sust gawah chust " ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> sure ji, izhar karien, hum hama tan gosh hien, apke siyase guftago se mustafed hone k lie .. 
> 
> man my urdu is improving by leaps and bounds


Good work...abb ye wali urdu meri samajh mein nahi a rahee  :Big Grin:  

aur ye zalim samajh Jazbath ka izhaar karne he kahan detha hai..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

@ Endurer haan ji app ko hi kaha tha  :Stick Out Tongue:  :$

aur itni urdu bolnay ki zaroorat nahi, normal zuban nahi atti kia kisi ko :@

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

ohhh...adeel you want me to run away..... :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Ek hee naam ke kitne chehre
Chehre yaad rakhoon ya naam
Meri yaad pe aana jae chahat ka ilzaam
Ek hee naam ke kitne chehre

mujh ko yeh ehsas hai shayad
jaisai woh bhi paas hai shayad
jhonka hee dai jata us ko maira yeh paigham
Ek hee naam ke kitne chehre

Main tu us ko daikh raha tha
laiken woh kuch soch raha tha
jaisai us ko yaad aaee ho koi purani shaam
Ek hee naam ke kitne chehre

Ek hee naam ke kitne chehre
Chehre yaad rakhoon ya naam
Meri yaad pe aana jae chahat ka ilzaam
Ek hee naam ke kitne chehre :up;

----------


## Endurer

ufffffffff abhi blow-in-the-breeze session se guzer ker a raha hoon and tell you the truth, its as hot as furnace :s

lol ye political discussion kerne ka mera bara dil ker raha hai ajj kal, elections jo pass hien  :Big Grin:  so why dont we open a topic somewhere in discussions and debate or india-pak affairs, :wink: i'd love to participate in anything politics.

xee bhai ye konse chehre yaad a rahe hein apko? kahien meera ki nazar to nahien dekh li apnne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

@majid
not a complete article but it looks good.

@asho
maths k ilawa urdu bhi nahi aati tumko :frown; Click on the following link to learn urdu.
Go and learn salees urdu from urdu books or websites

----------


## Sporadic

@Zaheer good acha url bataya hai urdu seekhnay kay liye
Aur koi link nahi mila tha

however good job Zaheer

----------


## NInA

ufff the day is so tiring so far.....na me ka cell miling...na me k clothes...everything is just soo...uff..

zee....yeh song me k liye hai kia  :Wink:  lolz...

----------


## Zaheer

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

tum kyun dant nikal rahe ho :@

----------


## xeon

Muhahahaha yeh tu maira apna song tha jab me her roz name badalta tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:O:O how mean

----------


## Endurer

^o)

----------


## Ash

haha, kia gana hai ji  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

@ nina: is main mean kiya hia :frown;

@Adeeloo:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ashoo: hai na zabardast song :up; :mrgreen:

----------


## Majid

haan kafee zabardast songa hai  :Big Grin:  
Per kabhi sunna nahi :s 

kal say galla kharab hai  :Big Grin:  ahem..ahum..ahun

----------


## Ash

ji zee bhai  :Big Grin: 

aur logoo ke galay agar sahi na howay, tu khud apnay haath se duba lain :frown;

----------


## NInA

oyeeeeeeeeee MAJIDDDDDDDDDd..kya yara..saray hi...me ka nick ...sniff tang karing me ko :$

----------


## Majid

Ye kaisa galla kharab hai ka kansi he nahi a rhai :frown; 

Me ka tu bura haal hai :evil: ...ahem..ahem..ahum.ahum.ahun..ahun :wink:

----------


## NInA

THANK GOD! :P

----------


## xeon

koi baat nahi majid achha hee hua khamakha chingarnai kee koshish kerte  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

bas aap k zair-saya rehne ka nateeja hai :biggrin;

----------


## NInA

HVORFORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  :Frown: 

HVORFOR  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

ab kia ho gaya yahan?

----------


## NInA

Nofin  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ok good, me tu chali sonay :zzz;

----------


## NInA

sleep tight

----------


## NInA

aisa zakham dia hai...jo na phir bharay ga...her haseen chehray peh .......

hum tau jaan day ker uhiii...mar mittay hain..sun lo aye haseeno...yeh humse abb na ho gaaa

----------


## xeon

Aha ha Muqarrar Muqarrar Irshad

----------


## NInA

HANG TIL DEATH!

----------


## xeon

jallad kee job kab sai start ker dee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

jubs se yeh AXE shoulder per rakhi hoi hai is ne  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz

CM - happy.....woahhhh!

----------


## Endurer

another dull day, met so many a dud`s, weather 's still as humid as 12 in the afternoon, God why's earth being so dark, dreary and dead. 

I at the moment just hate everything in my surroundings, what the hell is this star plus upto, showing those cheap two cent dramaz, now you must be mingling questions and concerns about myself, i'd say keep them to yourself, my being at an entity de` classless, have no reasons to keep my big, butt like mouth, shut!

IMHO, someone needs to throw me out. i'm quite miserably inadequate for all of you, entomb me, NOW!

----------


## zeeast

i had damn boring day ....except that few hours which i had spent with my grandpa at evening....

----------


## Ash

hmm.. same here, bore din abi tak.. per shaam main friend ke haan jaoon gi, tu hope acha guzar jaye ga.

----------


## Majid

ek ye din jub jagi ratain dewaroon ko takti hain...ek wo din jub shaamon ki be palkain bojal rehthi theen

----------


## zeeast

pass over my head...... :s

----------


## Ash

hehe, in ki baatien aisi hi hoti hain.. tu never mind

----------


## Endurer

Maybe a cabbage is how i best describe myself. to tell you the truth, i really dont give a damn. i dont care why we are here. but i do care why im here and my reflection there. :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

However, my favorite all-time eternal question remains, why me? No one has ever been able to beat this one. Imagine musharraf falling from the sky like a burning mass of tyranny and asking this question. [YES HE IS A TYRANT, AN UGLY VICIOUS TYRANT] Imagine tulsi or flipping maher virani and jennifer lopez ducking american tracks and asking this question. Imagine my boss looking, hearing myself laugh and asking this question. Imagine one the low lifes looking at his boss choking on for a glass of water and asking this question. 

Makes you think, huh? does it? really? dont fall over with all that blood rushing to your head. consider logging out. consider kicking me off, or better at my butts. 

Our neuroses are defined by the questions we ask. The paranoid, the depressed, the totally messed-up, they can all be classified by the questions they are always asking of themselves and others. 

Now lemme say, No sir. I never ask myself, why me? I look around and ask, why you? now thats what you want? here it is, face it, did you hear it, FACE ME!.

----------


## NInA

im so happy  :Big Grin:  brother came back from UK and had loads of stories to share  :Big Grin:  woahhh

----------


## Endurer

i'm much better than yesterday.

----------


## Fairy

Good  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

Last night.....I enjoyed a musical theater....it happened for the very first time in Islamabad....."Beauty and the Beast" .....it was brilliant.....the sound system...the acting....the costume every thing was just wowwwww.....I really liked that.....I personally suggest you ppl ...if  any one is here from idb then do watch it.......


and finall my weekend is being started since last evening......last night was brilliant and still it is good so far.....may be tonight i do attened a wedding cerremony.... :Smile:

----------


## NInA

^ kool

well....just woke up few hurs ago....weather is sho beautiful ..and i'm enjoying so far....weekend is gonna be rocking!  :Big Grin: 

"teri meri love story ka angle..yaad karay gi duniya pal pal"  :Big Grin:  lalaa... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

one of those rare pleasant days followed by a night  :Big Grin: 

its raining....gone all the days....when the sun used to set.. :dj;  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

That's Good  :Smile: 

MEin abhi aik function se aayi hoon...kaafii thalli huwii hoon n ab neend aaying...:@ But I dun wanna sleep  :Frown:  Aaj Saturday night hai...:@

----------


## zeeast

saturday night ko koi soota nahi hai kia....^o)


well humare gher pe aaj buhaat guests te...i'm tired of giving artifitial smiles right now.....:s

----------


## Endurer

lol zeeast sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: 

ye samjh nahi aarahi ke barish rooz raat ko kyoun hutee hai yahaan per.....:s
Allah kare next time din mein bhi aisee acchi barish hu...... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Insha Allah  :Smile: 

wese mujeh raat mein barish achi lagti hai  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...raat mein bhi acchi hutee hai....but pir dim mein mousum ziyada accha hujata hai ....

----------


## Fairy

Wow! yahan bhi baarish hoing  :Big Grin:  

n sis kabhi kabhi jaagna parring na sub k saath  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

abhi yahan still ho rahe hai.. and i'm loving this  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

yahan bbbb  :Big Grin: ...i love the rainy weather at night..its so romantic..and beautiful...:$ just lub it...cool breezy..windy..ahhh :$

----------


## Fairy

Yahan bus hamesha ki tarah 10-15 mins huwi n bund  :Smile:  

Hopefully kal weather thora sa pleasant hoga  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

> Wow! yahan bhi baarish hoing  
> 
> n sis kabhi kabhi jaagna parring na sub k saath



ahaan....  :Smile:  



welll good sunday....after few min i'm about to leave for crushing at one of my friend's place....I'm ready to rock my evening.... :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Have a lovely day :up; 

Looks like another boring day....:S per dekhtey hein!

----------


## NInA

ahhhh feeling sho relaxed now!  :Big Grin:  as im not gonna go in ma friends wedding cermony!  :Big Grin:  i replaced ma sister on ma place and she will b rushing in few mins  :Big Grin:  ahhh i hate wedding cermonies...they are sho boring! :S and it's damn difficult to decide what to wear and how to do certain things!  :Big Grin:  ahhh too relaxed :blush:

----------


## Endurer

jism to sirf eik bahana hai
rooh tak sath sath jana hai

hath jabse hai tera hathon mein
mere hathon mein zamana hai

love is in the air  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

going underground for sometime, prolly for a week, when i say underground i mean, no IM no cellfone, only

for the moment i can see the sun setting at my end, that is why i love my office, whatever the conditions are, no one imposes anything at the emotional level, i love to keep barricades, but got no control this time, blood is rushing to my head at 800000000000 km/h. 

yes i'm used to everything now, my worst fears were carelessness, now its much into becoming my eternal abode, even oracle is not going to help me at this stage, i'm going to break this innocence, hell with those mushy personal emotions and sentiments, i can't keep walking side by side with them, it hurts me like a hammer on a bare nail, time to get out of this nutshell, no matter how complicated life could become, i'll stick with it, forever.

a combat between my past, present and future, and so far i'm comfortable with my tomorrow`s past.

----------


## Endurer

now i feel no complications saying, GOTO HELL EVERYONE!

----------


## Endurer

had a lovely day at the office, lol boss is out for a business tour.

for the moment i'm just trying to relax through the candid discussions in between myself and mom. you are shoooooo shweet mom.

----------


## Fairy

Good to hear that :givefl; 

Bhai k aaney se ghar mein thorey mazzey hogaye hein isi liye kal buhat din baad busy n acha din guzraa sub k saath  :Smile:  Thank God pehley walli boriyat khatum hogayii hai filhaal  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> now i feel no complications saying, GOTO HELL EVERYONE!


^o)

----------


## Endurer

good to hear that too Aapi :wink:

had a real good day.. nite's gonna be even cool.

xee bhai kia howa? don't you think i deserve the right to voice out my feelings?

----------


## Endurer

this certainly has been one of the most fun-filled days of my life, not because I was partying, but cuz of my busy skejule, lately.

14 hours straight for the coming 31 days is somewhat a challenge, no, working 14 hours a days is not, keeping things where they belong to, Yes. i'll try my second best, not to confuse office with home and home with office.

for the moment i'm just chilling out, or atleast trying to.

----------


## Endurer

ufffffffffffffffffffffffff

phir wohi dil or dimagh ki laraye, i'm so damn confused, aik kaam kerne k do tareke, brain being selfish and heart being generous.

sighs i dont need ballpark figures anymore.

----------


## Endurer

confusion ho jate hai kabhi kabhi, khamosh rehne ki aadat hai, isi waja se apne apko samjhna or dosron ko samjhana mushil ho jata hai, priorities or relationships ki laraye mein khud phans sa geya hoon, jitna bahir nikalta hoon utna hi ander chala jata hoon, isi waja se freshness mere ander se khatam ho gaye hai, kuch bhi neya nahien ho pa raha, jis se bhi milta hoon, us per aisa impression parta hai k jaise mein 80 years porane rooh hoon, jo bhatakte phir rahe hai.

office mein routine se hat ker jab bhi kuch kerna chahta hoon to I end up with a weird prank, or past mein jo ghaltian howe unhien soch ker apne app per ghusa ata hai, revolution ya evolution, donon hi options hien, per decision making naam ki koi cheez bhi nahien.

ab akela mehsos nahien kerta apne appko, kiun k mere sath mere responsibilities hien, jo kuch or sochne hi nahien dete. jo bhi ho, abhi mere per future zaror clear hogeya hai, jo pehle nahien tha, is lie thankfully got rid of a subtle question.

kahien mujeh complex to nahien ho raha? inferiority complex, of course.

wese to har waqt fazol bolta rehta hoon, per jab kuch kehna chahta hoon to ilfaz hi nahien hote, ghanton tak sochta rehta hoon, k tab kia bolon ga, per kuch zehen mein nahien aata, or us event per jab kuch kehta hoon, to ya to wo opposite person ko samjh nahien aata, ya wo usse ignore ker deta hai, ya phir uska kuch or hi matlab nikal ata hai.

mein is shell se bahir nikalna chahta hoon, being honest mein zindage ko samjhna chahta hoon, samjhna na sahee per atleast usmein rehna zaror chahta hoon.

mujeh apne apko badalna hoga, kese, ye mein nahein janta, per haan mein koshish zaror karon ga, ab ye sab mujeh ajj mille, kal mille, ya kabhi na mille, per mein koshish zaror kerta rahon ga, dhondhon ga mein apne appko, ye safar ab mera hai, haar nahien manon ga ab mein.

lagta hai jese apne blog per likh raha hoon, per ajj jo mere mann mein a raha hai mein keh raha hoon.

----------


## Endurer

*There was a problem logging onto your mail server. Your User Name was rejected. Account: 'Director', Server: '1.1.1.6', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR 425 Unable to connect with remote host.', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC91*



had ho gaye :@ kal se yehi problem a rahe hai proxy se :@

btw mera abhi tracks sunane ko dil ker raha hai  :Big Grin:  something like remix(s) :dj; per office mein kahan :P ab gher ja kar :dj;

----------


## Fairy

All the best! :up; Ghar jaakey shuru hojana aap  :Big Grin: 

Mere din bus aaj kal chotti k saath guzar rahey hein  :Smile:  Uska nail remove huwa hai tou uska saara khayaal rakhna parta hai n i love to do that :wink; tou bus saara din kese guzar jaatta hai patta hi nahin chalta  :Smile:  

Per ussey swelling hogayi hai, abhi doc. k paas hi gayeen huween hein Allah karein jaldii se healing hojaye  :Frown:  

Aap sub bhi duaa kariye ga  :Smile: 

Aisha!

----------


## Endurer

aww, Aapi fiker not, Insha Allah jald hi theek ho jaye ga  :Smile: 

ye mail wala problem solve hogeya, firewall ki waja se outgoing blocked thi. Pheeeeew!

gher to ageya hoon Aapi per abhi tracks sunane ka mood nahien ho raha, abhi to decide ker raha hoon k ajj raat ko kia sunana hai, like mild, soft, death metal bla bla bla.

wese ajj ka din mein irada ker chuka tha k ajj raat mein online nahien aon ga, per ab phir ageya.. chalo abhi thore dair tak mails check kerke offline chala jaon ga, then sunday mein mamii ki taraf guzaron ga, or shayed kahien bahir bhi chala jaon..bahir=some party place.

had ho gaye, 3 din se badal a rahe hien, per barish nahien ho rahe  :Frown:  its so humid yaar :s

abhi mom cooking ker rahe hein, pehle mujeh aate hi mince kerne per laga dia tha :@

abhi dinner kerna hai, then a kar server side per kuch thora bohat kaam hai, uske baad mein offline ja kar koi movie dekhon ga, and then 4 baje tak so jaon ga.

over and out :wink:

----------


## Endurer

kissi mosam ka jhonka tha, jo is dewar per latki howe tasver tirchi ker geya hai, gaye sawan mein ye dewarain yun seele nahien thien, na jane kiun is dafa inmein selan agaye hai, or dararein par gaye hien, or selan is tarha behti hai jese khushk rukhsaron pe gele ansoo chalte hein, ye barish gungunate thi, issi chat k mundaron per, ye gher ki khirkoin k kanch per ungli se likh jati thi sandese, likhte rehte hai bethe howe ab band roshandanon k peche, dopehren aise lagte hien, jese bina mohron k khale khane rakhe hien, na koi khelne wala hai bazi na koi chal chalta hai, na din hota ab na raat hote hai, sabhi kuch ruk sa geya hai, wo kia mosam ka jhonka tha jo is dewar per latki howe tasver tirchi ker geya hai.

----------


## Endurer

it rained :dj; ya yea yeah :dj;

per mein so raha tha jab ye sab howa  :Frown: 

anyways barish ho gaye yehi kaafi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Good! :wink:

----------


## Endurer

:Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Kal se school jaana hai :s yaqeen nahin araha :s 

Koi taiyaari nahin ki...patta nahin kya hoga kal  :Smile: 

I hope acha hi rahe din  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

dont tell me :woot; 

itne jaldi skool  :Embarrassment: hmy; 

you must be kidding :think3; 

itne jaldi nahien khul sakte skools :stops; 

or mera college tou :bored;

----------


## Endurer

:dj;

mera chein ven sab ujhra :bored;

zalim nazar hata le :dj;

barad ho rahe hien ji, tere apne sheher wale ^o)

mera :zzz; na toote to aaja

----------


## zeeast

ufff ithni lammbee shadee...10 din hugaye hein mager abhi vallima rehta hai....kaal huna hai.....
iss germmi ke toofan mein....
well i'm listening to a brand new track "mine of Wonder" by Black and jhons.....its tooooo koool.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

10 din shadi  :Embarrassment:  or abhi walima rehta hai  :Embarrassment: 

ye Ijtamaye shadi thi kia ? :s a sab religions / faiths k hisab se howe.. like pehle nikah, then phere, then court, then church, the gurdwara :s

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin: ...nahi tee tu pure islamic but buhaat lambee ker dee hai..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, acha tu phir mujhay b 10 din ki Rasmien bttaien na :wink;

----------


## zeeast

arey joo toora buhaat demaigh bach gaya hai woo...yahein per khatum hujaye gaa.... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

oh u mean app ka demagh ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

haan naa...

----------


## Endurer

signing off.. take care ya`all .. ciao  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

ohh phew msn connect hogeya :s

aisa slow din tha ajj :s kuch b nahien kia :@

----------


## syeda

waise pehle ap kia karte ho??

----------


## Endurer

job, as a marketing director in a textile exports company, which is neither LLC nor incorporated.

----------


## syeda

are mein ne aise hi poocha tha..ap ko bura laga??? well gud job

----------


## Endurer

burra ?  :Embarrassment:  mujeh kiun burra lagey ga :s

its my job and i'm comfortable / proud of it, or whatever i do  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm..Kese hein sub ?  :Smile: 

Aaj ka din bus normal sa raha  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

nahi laga  :Smile:  ok ...to apko net par ane ka time kaise milta hai????

----------


## Endurer

mein b theek Aapi  :Smile: 

syeda ji time milta kahan hien, nikalna parta hai, where there's a will.. there's a way  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

ya its rite.....acha ha saath sath kam aur chatiing b saath...mein jab college mein thi to aisa hi karti thi..lolzzz

----------


## Endurer

nahien mein office mein surfing/messengers use nahein kerta, abhi office se gher a chuka hoon is lie online hoon  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

han phir theek hai..lol..

----------


## Endurer

oh dang, phir humidity, barish phirse ghaib :s  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Yahan bhi aisa hi hai  :Frown: 

Baarish tou khair hoti nahin hai agar ho bhi jaye tou 20 mins se ziyada nahin hotii  :Frown:  haan light zaroor 4 hrs k liye challi jati hai :@

----------


## syeda

yahan to 3 din itni barish hoi k bas..aj bas thora sahi mosam hai

----------


## Endurer

aww lucky you syeda  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

wo kaise???? barish itni tez thi k bas...wase us mein bheegne ka b maza ata hai..mughe to bohot acha lagta hai..lolzz

acha ab mein ja rahi hon ok..it was nice to chat wid ya..c u later ok

bye bye
take care
keep smiling
allah hafiz

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Smile: 

take care, I enjoyed it equally.  :Smile: 

Allah Hafiz

----------


## Fairy

Allah-HAfiz  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

back & tired :bored;

dont leave me hanging in a city so dead :dj;

you were everything, everything that i wanted,
we were meant to be, supposed to be, but we lost it.

so much for my happy ending :dj;

tired? not anymore :P

----------


## zeeast

Finally Wedding is over.... :Big Grin: 
I'm back to my routine..... :Smile: 
well...we are having pretty nice evening over here.....weather is really nice because of the showers....

----------


## Ash

abi so kar utthi hoon, aur full time gussa aa raha hai :@  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Yeh neend se uthtey hi gussa kis liye? :S

Mein abhi school se wapas aayi hoon  :Smile:  n m a little tired...

----------


## Endurer

lucky you Aapi  :Frown:  itni jaldi skool se farigh  :Frown:  or yahan to perhne k baad perhana bhi perta hai :@  :Big Grin: 

return to me salvation :@

----------


## zeeast

my feelings are..... :Smile:  just  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

mera to dance kerne ko dil ker raha hai  :Big Grin:  :cooldance;

mannnnnnn i'm so fulll of lifeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee at the moment  :Big Grin: 

koi mujeh rokeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :dj; :cooldance;

----------


## Endurer

signing out ciao :cooldance;

----------


## Ash

ahem  :Stick Out Tongue: 

hmm..  :Smile: 

kiyoon hawa ajj yoo ga rahi hai
kiyoon fiza rung chalka rahi hai

woooohooo me ki friend fiz wapis anay wali hai 7 days baad :frown;

----------


## TISHA

its so hot !!!!!1

----------


## Endurer

and I signed in again :biggrin;

well its so damn cool buddy, mann  :Big Grin: 

ab office mein kaam kar loon

shall be back at lunch :P

----------


## Zaheer

> abi so kar utthi hoon, aur full time gussa aa raha hai :@


20 hours ki neend kum lagi is liay ghussa aa raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzz zaheer ji  :Big Grin:  

kia apko b ise waqt hi gussa ata hai??

mein abi library ayi hon aur garmi se bura hal hai :rnop:

----------


## manni9

> lolzz zaheer ji  
> 
> kia apko b ise waqt hi gussa ata hai??
> 
> mein abi library ayi hon aur garmi se bura hal hai :rnop:


Bura haal kis ka hea,Library ka ?? lol

----------


## syeda

lolzz nahi mera

well how r u??? kia ho raha hai?

----------


## manni9

me fine n u?
watching "D" a Movie  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

me fine 2

n which movie??

----------


## manni9

D movie ka naam "D" hea

----------


## syeda

ye kaisi movie hai??

----------


## manni9

bhai loogon waali (Gangster Movie  :Wink:  cool na

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Wed Aug 03, 2005 10:45 pm
> 
> abi so kar utthi hoon, aur full time gussa aa raha hai :@ 
> 
> 
> 20 hours ki neend kum lagi is liay ghussa aa raha hai


hehe main 20 hours 1 week main sotti hoon :applaud;

----------


## syeda

really???

----------


## Ash

haan na, ajj tu subha subha sar pe choot lag gaye :frown;

----------


## Endurer

back :bored;

had a fabtastic day, wrapped with fun-on-the-run :P

and finally ^o)

----------


## syeda

@ ASH

kaise lag gayi??

@ENDURER

hi
how r u?? aur aj kaisa mosam hai barish ya humudity??

----------


## Ash

haha, bus lag gaye yaar, ab tu theek b ho gaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

hi syeda  :Smile: 

ajj thunderstorm aya hai, per so far lagta ahi ajj barish hogi cuz hawa chal rahe hai.. hopefully coming days rainy hi honge.. anyways you tell? wassup?  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

me fine..aj to idher bohor garmi hai..magar mosam ka kuch pata nahi k kab barish ho jaye ya sardi coz last nite bohot thand thi.

aur ap kya ghar mein ho ya office mein chating ki ja rahi hai..lolzzz

@ASH

gud k theek ho gai..acha aik bat batao dimag par to koi asar nahi hoa na..lolzzzzz

----------


## Ash

nahi yaar dimagh per waisay hi bara aasar hai aur kia ho ga :P

----------


## syeda

kis ka asar hai garmi ka ya sardi ka..ya phir bed se girne ka..lolzzz

----------


## Endurer

tere to .. tere ta hamesha yaad satawe :dj; bombay rockers.

syeda ji mein gher per hoon  :Smile:  office se IM / site per bohat kam aata hoon  :Smile: 

mere taraf to mosam jesa bhi hai acha lag raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

gud achi bat hai...aur kia ho raha hai ajkal???

----------


## Endurer

Pyar, Ishq or mohabbat :wink:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz

kis bechari k bure din aye hein..lolzz(jus kidding)

acha to apko is ki fursat mil jati hai??

----------


## Endurer

isse ki waja se to dosre kaam theek hote hien  :Big Grin: 

or pehle question app unhien se poch lein :wink:

----------


## syeda

kinse poochlon..lolzz

well keep it up..lol

acha ji to apk har kam theek hone k peeche unka hath hai..gud..llollzzz

----------


## Endurer

yeap  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

feeling really good......
mehmaan bhi sub challe gaye hein.....toori si udasee tu hurahi but......aab unn ko rooka bhi nahi jasakta tha......

weather buhaat accha hura ha hai...officially weekend bhi start hugaya hai......i think i would have good time in coming days.....

----------


## Endurer

Masha Allah  :Smile: 

same here sis, i'm really looking forward to this weekend  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

haan....weather bhi asccha hu ra ha hai....

----------


## Ash

yahan b :ang9:

----------


## TISHA

same here too!

----------


## zeeast

acchi baat............. :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

i want it to rain here!

----------


## Ash

hmm.. ajj kafi garmi rahi :s, per phir bhi sab acha hi raha  :Big Grin: , ab tu bus sonay ka mood ho raha hai :s

----------


## zeeast

tum hum ne kub rooka hai jaoo soo jaoo....kuch break doo humein...:P

----------


## Ash

main logout kar chuki thi, per zara jawab denay aa gaye  :Big Grin: , main ja hi rahi hoon :frown; neend aa rahi hai per aa nahi rahi :s i mean.. :zzz; ok ab me out.

Allah Hafiz.

----------


## TISHA

sweet dreams!!!!!!!!

----------


## Endurer

back with the weekend :dj;

----------


## zeeast

> main logout kar chuki thi, per zara jawab denay aa gaye , main ja hi rahi hoon :frown; neend aa rahi hai per aa nahi rahi :s i mean.. :zzz; ok ab me out.
> 
> Allah Hafiz.





baroun ko jawab deti hu..... :x 





accha aab mujh araam se pehle kahna khane doo....tandaa hu ra ha hai.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main tu sab ko jawab deti hoon :P

acha bai app tu waisay hi cool hai, kahana haath main letay hi waisay b thanda hi ho ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

:rolling; or ice jealous ho rahe hogi  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

@ Ash khanna hath mein kub liya woo tu table pe raka hua ta....:P



@ adeel...ice ne jealous hunahi rahii hugee.......woo tu already hi jealous hai.... :Wink:

----------


## Ash

tu app table per se paray paray kaisay kha leti hain ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zeeast

spoon se......:P


by the way nice avatar and signature..... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

thankoo  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

you welcome..... :Smile:  any time.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ajj sab kuch change karnay ko dil kar raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

really.............. ker doo..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kar dia :wink; phir b ajeeb feel ho raha hai :s

----------


## zeeast

bass kuch dair mein theek hujaye gaa... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

i hope so :s, 

 :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

jaab mein ne avatar change kara tha tu mujh aisa hi feel hu ra ha tha....but now i'm feeling okay...

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Kya huwa Ash? Ava tou buhat hi cute hai...buhat acha hai yeh  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

mere beqarai ko had se berhana
tumhien khoob aata hai batien banana
nigahe milla k yun mera chein le lena
satta k mohabbat mein yun dard dena

mujeh dekh k aise palkein jhukana
shararat nahien hai to phir or kia hai
haan mujeh raat din bas mujeh chahti ho
chupate ho mujhse ye tumhare khata hai

----------


## TISHA

interresting

----------


## Ash

@zeeast, yeh feeling avatar ki waja se nahi thi  :Big Grin: 

@appi thankoo :giveflower;

----------


## TISHA

HEY ASH COOL AVATAR!

----------


## Ash

haha thanks!

----------


## TISHA

always welcome

----------


## Ash

Mere pehchan ka ek shaksh isi sehar main hai
main bhi zinda hoon zara us ko bata de koiiiiii

----------


## TISHA

hi ash

----------


## Endurer

Hi  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

hi endurer

----------


## TISHA

my good luck is with u!

----------


## Endurer

how are you Tisha ? wassup?

----------


## TISHA

i am fine thanx 4 asking

----------


## Endurer

dont be, it was casual.

----------


## TISHA

how r u?

----------


## Endurer

a bit tense, plenty of tiny reasons behind that.

----------


## TISHA

OH! well i hope ur tense goes away soon

----------


## Endurer

tisha can you kindly remove that PATHETIC link from your profile. PLEASE! that is absurd and so are YOU

----------


## TISHA

sure  :Smile:  thanx 4 ur honesty! :applaud;

----------


## NInA

Dayammmmmm confuse rite now..:S......in fact, more than just confuse...:S.........................!

----------


## TISHA

hello

----------


## zeeast

hi there.... :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

wuz up

----------


## zeeast

nothing much..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

hmm ab sone ja raha hoon, yahan barish ho rahe hai, i hope k mein barish mein nahien jaon ga, wese i can't help stop myself from going out in the rain.

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin: 

I Wish ke yahaan bhi rain start hu jaye...

----------


## Ash

abi devdas deekh rahi thi, sad feelings  :Frown:

----------


## Majid

aray ye ashoo k Avatar ko keya ho gya  :Embarrassment:  

Abb bains ki ankien chura le hain  :Big Grin:  

Lagtha hai ka cali mein barishien kuch zyada he ho rahi hain

----------


## Ash

app ko is se kia :@

----------


## Endurer

barish nahien ho rahe :s abhi b badal hein asman per but no showers :s

----------


## Majid

Ashoo k purzoor ihtejaj per mein apna statment wapis letha hoon  :Big Grin:  

New Statment ye hai ka...Bains ney ashoo ki ankien churai thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yaar aik dafa mujhay kisi ne bataya tha meray haatho aik QATAL hona hai.... hmm.. kis ka hona hai ? hmm.. jald pata chal jaye ga app sab ko :@:@:@:@:@

----------


## Endurer

bilkul apne cheerleader musharaf per gaye hien app  :Big Grin:  roz neya statement  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

:Embarrassment:  

Pata hai mujh ko ...bains ka qatal he hoan hai tumharay hathoon :P

----------


## Ash

insan ka hona hai qatal :@

----------


## Majid

OMG  :Embarrassment:  

Mein homeland security waloon ko inform kartha hoon.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

us se kia ho ga ? :frown;

----------


## Majid

wo al-qaida ka ek member pakar leingay...aur tum qatal say bach jawoogi :wink:

----------


## Ash

mujh se takdeer b roothi dil ki ummed na tooti
tootien gi yeh khamoshiyaaaaan, tum thay meray humsafar kis ki lagi nazar
yeh sitam tu bata kiyoon howa
jiya na jaye teray bin saathiya

ok majid mujhay kuch samjh nahi aye app ne kia kaha :zzz;

----------


## Majid

ummmmmmmmmmm ummmmm ummm umm
Appko dek kar daiktha reh gya
keya kahoon aur kehne ko keya reh gya

----------


## Ash

ahem *rolling eyes*

ki hoya hai majid :lildevil;

----------


## Majid

wo meray samne he gya aur mein
rasthay ki tarah daiktha reh gya

----------


## Ash

chchch bara afsoos howa sun kar :P

----------


## Majid

muhahahahahhaha

----------


## Ash

yeh edit kia kiya hai ^o)

----------


## Endurer

a lil bit of abasement and my day's over. phew.

----------


## xeon

> wo meray samne he gya aur mein
> rasthay ki tarah daiktha reh gya


main nai roka bhi nahi
or woh tehra bhi nahi
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aik shaksh jo kabhi mera na tha...

----------


## Zaheer

haan to pehle hi kaha tha wo tumhara nahi hai mera hai. tumhen to bus aadat hai her cheez ko apna kehne ki :frown;

----------


## Ash

...

----------


## Ash

mujhay shoq nahi har cheez ko apna kehnay ka :frown;

Tum ko deekha tu yeh khayal aya 
zindagi dhoop tum ghana saya 
aaj phir dil ne ek tamana ki 
ajj phir dil ko hum ne samjhaya 
zindagi dhoop tum ghana sayaa 

ajj sab ghazals sun dali me sad  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Kya huwa sweety?? :duno; 

Aur betta yeh ghazal tou buhat pyaarii hai  :Smile: 

Dil karaha hai baaqi k do missirey likhdoon :wink:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. kuch b nahi howa tha appi,  :Smile:  aisay hi bus ghazel sun rahi thi tu likh bhi di.

aray tu app likh deti na baki ki bhi ghazel, app kahien tu main hi likh deti hoon poori  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

ghazals ? no more :bored;

abhi bhook lagi hai and ev1's surrounded by star plus :s

----------


## syeda

to ap b ja kar dekho..

----------


## Endurer

welcome back  :Smile: 

tobah karo syeda :s pehle kam tensions hien jo ye eik or add ker loon.

----------


## Ash

abi shopping kar ke aa rahi hoon, it waz so much fun, per ab khob thaki howi hoon, bus sonay lagi hoon :zzz;

----------


## zeeast

buhaat ajeeb see feelings hu rahi hein.....
kaam bhi buhaat hai..... depression bhi buhaat hai...aur tabiyet bhi theek nahi hai.......:s

----------


## Ash

mere b aisi feelings aik week baad se ho jaien gi  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

mein kia kersakti houn tumhare liye..... :Frown:

----------


## Ash

koi b kuch nahi kar sakta meray liye  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

> abi shopping kar ke aa rahi hoon, it waz so much fun, per ab khob thaki howi hoon, bus sonay lagi hoon :zzz;


lolzzz endurer ji..ismein tension ki kia bat hai??

abi abi zaheer ji ki vedio dekhi abhi dil darak raha hai bad mein pata nahi..lol

----------


## Ash

hain ^o)

----------


## syeda

kia hoa??

----------


## Endurer

lolz apne ghalti se Ash ka message quote ker dia  :Big Grin: 

well i'm still in the office, baki sab ja chuke hein, and i'm busy contacting potential customers, aik se baat ho gaye, dosra 20 minutes baad office ayega, aik miami se hai or dosra richmond se, donon ki timings ajeeb hi hien :s khair.....

i just had a lil chat with someone, (telephonic) and abhi i'm not tired at all  :Big Grin:  that was awesome :wink: per i guess i disturbed that certain someone, since wahan per b abhi early morning hai :s

ab mein zara dobara se call ker loon, lets see ab agaye honge .. hopefully.

ciao

----------


## manni9

> lolz apne ghalti se Ash ka message quote ker dia 
> 
> well i'm still in the office, baki sab ja chuke hein, and i'm busy contacting potential customers, aik se baat ho gaye, dosra 20 minutes baad office ayega, aik miami se hai or dosra richmond se, donon ki timings ajeeb hi hien :s khair.....
> 
> i just had a lil chat with someone, (telephonic) and abhi i'm not tired at all  that was awesome :wink: per i guess i disturbed that certain someone, since wahan per b abhi early morning hai :s
> 
> ab mein zara dobara se call ker loon, lets see ab agaye honge .. hopefully.
> 
> ciao


Best of Luck :up;

----------


## Ash

hmm..  :Big Grin: 

kal tu almost sara din hi soeye thi :$, then raat ko kafi late soeye, subha jaldi utthi  :Big Grin:  ab fresh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

Officially me step into my Weekend.....
but nothing special I have lined up for this one....:s

though it is a great one it seems like happening of Eid.....its all because of the 14th Augest.....lightning,fire work...and lots of concerts...and so much more...... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

oh kool zeeast, yahan tu lag hi nahi raha ke 14th aug hai  :Frown: , hmm.. per yahan mela lagta hai, woh b 50 miles away city main :s.. hope hum sab sunday ko jaien gey wahan, per subha 10 bajay jana hota hai :s

hmm.. and me tu haaaaappppppyyyyyyy, ajj me ke friend aa rahi hai, 3 months baad :s , and raat ko us ko lenay Air port jaoon shayed :cooldance; uffff me tu excited :excite;

----------


## zeeast

good....


meri friend Karachi aa chuki hai...25th ko isb aaye gee......wid her hubby and 1 year old baby girl.....

mere sath problem hugayee hai.....i hate kidds....and i don't know how I would say welcome to her daughter.....:s

----------


## Ash

awwwwwww, u hate kids dun teeeelllll meeeee  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

uffff per i just luv kids :s

----------


## zeeast

yess i do :s big time.... :s

----------


## Ash

had ho gaye :s

----------


## zeeast

its raining over here......

i love this weather... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. yahan tu dhoop hai, ab me ki feelings ajeeb :s

----------


## Fairy

Kyun beta kya huwa?  :Smile: 

Me bhi feeling ajeeb  :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

feeling freedom  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

or me azadi ke kuch aakhree months mazai ker raha hoon :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

lol!  :Big Grin:  Manna lein bhai aap!  :Big Grin: 

n Adeel kahan hai aaj kal? ^o)

----------


## TISHA

I luv kids!!!!!

----------


## Ash

hmm, missin pak, khawab main b abi paki flag deekh rahi thi  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Smile:

----------


## aneeza ali

:Smile:  so sweet ash :giveflower;

----------


## Endurer

mein pehli baar feelings share nahien ker pa raha yahan, dont want to trash out everything, as i'm desolated at the moment.

----------


## Endurer

Every time i come across something pleasant, nature grabs it back. while i keep myself busy wondering on what went wrong, another such incident is there to plant a deep kick on my green ass. now lets talk about priorities, no matter how strictly i act on my priority notebook, they have an excuse (read reason) to put me into pieces. I'm more a split personality nowadays, due to my one-person-one-time restrictions. anyways who cares how i continue to regurgitate about my stupid self. I'm fed up with it and can't tolerate it anymore, for every person feels that it is his/her's duty to enlighten my poor beleagured soul who possess not a single brain cell.

fine, i`m on my knees....... no more

----------


## Endurer

Are you surprised? Not me. was wondering when would something so obviously obnoxious and ridiculous would arrive from myself in such a short interval. thank goodness there isn't a remote control for people, and yet at the same time, perhaps some of us would benefit from a fast forward button wouldn't we? 

perhaps mental breakdowns do make a better writer, or a more aware and conscious writer.

if a member comes on and says i heard from so and so about adeel's mental breakdowns, it's second-hand information, and should raise questions in terms of accuracy. this is not to say that events in adeel's life won't be subjected to some kind of scrutiny since there are things 'out there' about him but his (my) discomfort with those who constantly bring up these things, the condition, the mental breakdowns, either aren't actually paying attention to what i do or how i interact with people on the internet, most importantly at the IMz.. ala the good `ol msn messenger, or they think that i'm still high on drugs which is why i interact the way i interact, or they don't want to confront the issues that i raised. and i do raise issues, sarcastic and sardonic as they may be. 

i'm not sweeping anything under the carpet here. i'm just wondering wouldn't it be nice if there was one bloody place or one flipping piece of land where we could actually NOT talk about adeel's breakdowns, emotions, silence, and try to understand what he's saying or why he says things the way he does, focus on the words. 

people react differently, i understand, but do people really care? or do they actually take you for GRANTED?

----------


## Endurer

DesiTwist.com - Aries 
Your motto could be 'don't fence me in.' If anyone tries to set limits or strictures on what is or isn't possible for you right now, you'll very firmly and clearly tell them to get the heck out of the way -- or they might just get knocked down. Hey, as long as they have enough warning, all's fair. Just keep in mind that they mean well, even if their advice is totally off base. Be kind when you tell them that you know exactly what you're doing.

----------


## Endurer

aja re o, mere dilbar aja.. lata mangeshkar.. featuring raghav.. :dj;

lock me in a bottle and throw me away :wink:

----------


## zeeast

> Every time i come across something pleasant, nature grabs it back. while i keep myself busy wondering on what went wrong, another such incident is there to plant a deep kick on my green ass. now lets talk about priorities, no matter how strictly i act on my priority notebook, they have an excuse (read reason) to put me into pieces. I'm more a split personality nowadays, due to my one-person-one-time restrictions. anyways who cares how i continue to regurgitate about my stupid self. I'm fed up with it and can't tolerate it anymore, for every person feels that it is his/her's duty to enlighten my poor beleagured soul who possess not a single brain cell.
> 
> fine, i`m on my knees....... no more





I'm feeling the same right nowwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... :s

----------


## Endurer

i'm not out of it yet, zeeast sis.. i'd say take a break.

----------


## zeeast

how????

i 've to go accordinglly.....

----------


## Endurer

umm try to sleep.......

----------


## Ash

just got back 4om the mela, man it was sucha great day, aur SF ka weather tu ufffff it waz just awesum, had sooooooo much fun, wish aisa every month hona chaye :$  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

tumharee is feelings per aik hee gana set hota hai VANDE MATARAM  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

Free main a6

----------


## Ash

abay, yaar wakaye main bara acha din guzra :$ me ko tu i wish khawab b ajj ke din ka hi aye  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

ham sai poocho hamara din :frown; subah subah cricket khailee or running kerte hue gir gaya :s chalnai main problem namaz main problem :s

----------


## Ash

awwwwwww, sacccchi main ?  :Embarrassment:  wait abi aye :s

----------


## Ash

i mean online  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

dang, i missed the office, reason? berry sweet, I'm not your kitchen sink, that you would drop plates the way you wish and i'll just lay flat.

I'm up against the wall, and i'm hell bent to bring it down, no please dont just decipher. I'll decode it for you, perhaps some other day, as for now i'm quite into that 'somnambulism' thing.

hell i've no bunkum tracks left, but lol i've got plenty of bunkum twits.

for the moment i'm desperately trying to bring my usual self back, yeah the pkf one, that obscurantist one, oh la la! gotta be fun, obtuse topics all around dst :wink:

----------


## Endurer

talking to irfan bhai from pkf, while downloading the latest release of Php 5.0.4. 

mom's frustrated, as i've been nothing less than a book-worm today, mom you know me better :wink:

ahh saba signs in, lets start that qawali session again :dj;

----------


## Endurer

downloading mysql 4.1.1.13, and watching kavyanjali

----------


## Endurer

constant tortures, consistent hammerings, continuos curses, and i'm still alive.

----------


## zeeast

> ham sai poocho hamara din :frown; subah subah cricket khailee or running kerte hue gir gaya :s chalnai main problem namaz main problem :s



zeeshan bhai mein ne tu subah shaam sirf jogging kerne ko kaha tha....  :Big Grin:  

ye kia kerdiya aap ne.....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

Today's day was darnn ......extremely tiring  :Frown:  aur upper say BALAA ki garmi :x because of that fact, i had to cancel one of my imp meetinggg   :Frown:  ahh...

----------


## NInA

.........!

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Mon Aug 15, 2005 9:31 am
> 
> ham sai poocho hamara din :frown; subah subah cricket khailee or running kerte hue gir gaya :s chalnai main problem namaz main problem :s
> 
> 
> zeeshan bhai mein ne tu subah shaam sirf jogging kerne ko kaha tha....  
> ye kia kerdiya aap ne.....


:frown; sab tumharee wajah sai hua :frown;
khair abhi anti tetanus ka injection laga hai  :Big Grin:  Dr Nazima nai lagaya hai :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

> Today's day was darnn ......extremely tiring  aur upper say BALAA ki garmi :x because of that fact, i had to cancel one of my imp meetinggg   ahh...


koi baat nahi meeting ham phir kisi din per rakh laite hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

abi tu i m blank, so kar utthi hoon, :s 3 hour so lia, ab friend ke haan BBQ hai, wahan ja rahi hoon, mosam kafi cloudy hai, ab barish na ho jaye :frown;

----------


## zeeast

> Originally Posted by zeeast @ Mon Aug 15, 2005 11:11 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xeon @ Mon Aug 15, 2005 9:31 am
> 
> ...



tu youn kahein na ke ye sub injection laggwane aur woo bhi Dr.Nazima se laggwane ke liye nathek ker ra hai hein aap....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

anyway I'm just kidding...Get Well Sooooooonnnnnn  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

Capricorn: My Horoscope for 16th of Augest

This a test -- and this is only a test, not the absolute final word on your plans, so keep that in mind before you jump to any conclusions or commit yourself to one course of action. Above all, don't panic. What you're facing now is, in the grand scheme of things, pretty unimportant, no matter how it otherwise might seem. Keep a cool head and evaluate where you stand. Once you get past the fear, you'll see a simple solution.

----------


## Endurer

_DesiTwist.com - Aries 
Feeling a little like the lunatics are in charge of the asylum? A boss, manager or some other kind of big cheese type may not be quite the figure of cool, calm and collected authority you were hoping for. If that's the case, don't stamp your feet and air your grievances to anyone who'll listen. Instead, keep your head even while others around you may be losing theirs. Hopefully everyone will notice your example and follow it._

oh really  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

nothing as bad as the horoscope predicted.

well i'm back, tuned to some eastern classical tracks and praying for rain.

----------


## syeda

ap hamesha rain k liye hi kiyun pray karte rehte ho??

----------


## Endurer

garmi kaafi hai na.. more than that, its humid.. barsat ka mosam hai to rain k lie to pray kerne hi pare gi.. wese i love it  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

han waise barsat hoti hi aisi cheez hai jise har koi pasand karta hai..well idher to har roz hoti hai..jahan mei pehle rehti thi wahan to sall mein aik bar hoti thi..sachi udher barish dekhne ko tars gai thi..lol

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Smile:  chalo ab to theek hai na  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

han ab theek hai bahr ache bale jao aur ghar naha kar ayo..lolzzz

aur watsup??

----------


## Endurer

i'd love to :wink:

nothing much, just playing random music, weather is quite moisty. you tell? how was your day?

----------


## syeda

day was fine magar kabhi garmi kabhi sardi......aur kia hona hai shopping karne ayi thi to socha net par b thora bheth jaon

----------


## Endurer

ye sab ladies ko shopping ka itna craze kiun hota hai :s

----------


## NInA

..................... :sleep;

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Aug 15, 2005 12:48 pm
> 
> Today's day was darnn ......extremely tiring  aur upper say BALAA ki garmi :x because of that fact, i had to cancel one of my imp meetinggg   ahh...
> 
> 
> koi baat nahi meeting ham phir kisi din per rakh laite hain


lol...kyun nahin ji.....why not  :P  yahaan sab jiz tarah yahi jananay kay liye behtay hain na k NInA dobara meeting kerne kab aye gi   :Big Grin:     anywayz  

Today, i was about to faint because of the irritating garmi over here :x Denmark's weather sucks....ozone layer jo broken hai... :x anywayz..was..extremely exhausted :sleep; .....n didn't went to library to return the books  :Embarrassment: ops: ...AAJ was the last day  .... Bill Clinton "my life" ka...hafta pay double fine  ...lol...khair....this is life.... lolz

----------


## Ash

abi airport se aye hoon, mom ko see off kar ke, ab tired, sonay lagi hoon :zzz;

----------


## syeda

> ye sab ladies ko shopping ka itna craze kiun hota hai :s


mein apne liye nahi apni aik auntie ko shoping karwane lai thi..mughe liibrary mein kuch kam tha to socha net par b bheth jati ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Smile: 

ajj mere feelings toote phote hien

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:  @ Adeel.....


well..... I'm feeling slightly good now.....finally me get over my depression....long bath...heavy trance music..... locked myself inside my room finally worked for me lil bit.......though i had a pretty tiring day....but i'm feeling fresh right now...My head is giving my still lil pain....but hopefully I'll get rid of it pretty soon....


I found myself so far down away from the sunlight......

----------


## Endurer

lucky you sis  :Smile:  men kia karon .. mujeh to is se b farak nahin pare ga

----------


## zeeast

if all of these doesn't work for you then do share it....
with some one.....even some one unknown to you.....may be it 'll work in a right way....

----------


## Endurer

with someone unknown? no sis, i'm an exception in that case. i've shared it, but the pain is physical.

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...even me don't feel like to share my things every time and wid every body.....i feel it better to lock them inside.......

further more I would say kill your pain by pain...
it 'll work...coz for me it is very effective treatment...big time..... :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

Damn.....i'm getting too late......what I would do tomorrow in office.....
Allah hafiz 
me out now...

----------


## Endurer

:Big Grin: 

i'd love to sis, but the aftermath is supposed to be worst.

----------


## Ash

omg, chuttian khtam, can't believe  :Frown: , kal se college :s

us ki aankho main baatien, baato main jadu
jadu main kho gaye hum ho ke be-kabu
 i looked at u and u looked at me, aur ho gaye mushkil
and u begin my destiny, tuhi mere manzil
dus bahanay kar ke le gaye dil :zzz;

----------


## Zaheer

hehehehe ab maths enjoy karna  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

Aresha....... :Big Grin: 

enjoy your self......no one can feel your things the way you do...... :Smile:  any way wish you good luck..... :Smile:  and stay happy....

----------


## Endurer

back .....

----------


## xeon

Ashoo maths ka naam suntee hee ---------->

----------


## Endurer

or app maths sunte hi aise ho jate hien ----->

----------


## xeon

or Adeeloo kuch sunnai sai pehlai hee aisa --------------> 


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

ye apka avatar hai mera nahien :rolling;

----------


## xeon

aisa ghabroo jawan main kaisai ho sakta hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ye xee bhai ki latest picture > 

:rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Ash

:frown;

yeh zara sab apnay avatar sharafat se change kar lain :@

----------


## xeon

:rolling; hehehehehe

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

ye mardon wale avatars hien, jese k xee bhai ne kaha, ghabroo jawan :frown;

----------


## xeon

:rolling; kuch ziada hee ghabroo ho gae ab tu

----------


## Endurer

app mere jese mostaches rakhien :wink: thori ronak apke chehre per b ajaye gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

nahi woh maire killer looks kaafi ahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Endurer

sadke jaon mein in killer looks per  :Big Grin: 

and zimmi bhai kia howa ^o)

----------


## manni9

lol lol lol very cool Avator Adeel

----------


## Endurer

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

kuch nahi adeel bus yeh icon try karna tha aur koi thread appropriate nahi laga  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## Ash

damn tired rite now.... :zzz;

----------


## NInA

^her waqt soti rehna moto, jab bhi dehkoon neend a rahe hoti hai  :Big Grin:  aaj say tum bhi SLEEPING BEAUTIES mein count ki jao gi  :Big Grin:  hehe! jk  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

ahh fever, alas flu, ouch summer, wow rain! that foils up my day, passed smilies to almost everyone, though i was a bit irritated today, due to that long list of questions, they had to ask.

----------


## Fairy

Get well soon Adeel :giveflower; 

Aur kaafi dinon baad aaj ka din theek acha tha  :Smile:  Matlab kuch khaas burra nahin huwa aaj  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

yeah ab jab burra nahien hota kuch to din acha guzarta hai  :Big Grin: 

mera din pata nahi bas ajeeb sa hi tha, aik to itne sare mosam dekhe, ab moods dekh raha hoon, so its kinda rainbow episode running under my nose.

this cough-meets-flu-meets-fever-meets-wounds is just what i can handle, anything more and i'll stab myself.

----------


## Endurer

flu is wrapped all around myself, i'm quite irritated.

we had a thunderstorm here, and weather is pleasant, though its humid.

i'll go offline within a couple of minutes, as i've office tomorrow.

----------


## Endurer

ajj kaafi dinon baad sun raha hoon, shayed 1 saal baad, is lie socha share ker doon.

tanha, tanha jevan k, kese din guzaren,
sunlo sun sako to,
tumko aanso pukarien

chalte chalte sochien
kiun hey doori
jayen gey kahan
khuahish to na hogi poore
jayen gey kahan

sun lo sun sako to
tumko ansoo pukaren

sath dil k chale
dil ko nahi rkoa humne
jo na apna tha
usse toot k chaha humne
eik dhoke mein kate umer hamare saare
kia batayen kisse khoya kisse paya humne

dhere dhere dil mein koi chahat baki na rahe
jene ki koi bhi sorat baki na rahe

kache kache jo bhi dekhe sapne
aanso hi to hien
zindage ka hasil apne 
aansoo hi to hien

sun lo sun sako to
tumko aansoo pukaren.

----------


## xeon

Tanha tanha yahan pe jeena yeh koi baat hai
koi sath nahi mera yahan tu yeh koi baat hai 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

urmilla matondkar  :Big Grin:  

salam everyone  :Smile: 

kese hein app sab ?

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Walaikum Asalam mein theek thaak....Aap kese hein aaj? Flu khatum huwa?  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

flu to nahien khatam howa, lagta hai ab mujeh isse khud khatam kerna hoga :@ how? dont know :s

mein theek hon Aapi

hass k ker lena, baat tum koi, dekh na tere kismat, jaagi ya soyyi :dj;

----------


## xeon

bach ke rehna re baba
bach ke rehna re baba

----------


## Endurer

:Embarrassment: 

malaika baby  :Big Grin:  aye haye, apko to rekha pasand aye hogi  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

muhahahhahha

----------


## Endurer

kia howa handsome  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon



----------


## Ash

:Big Grin: 

hmm.. me tu chali 2 hours ke liye driving per, and gosh itttttttna hw mila hai college se, zalim duniya  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

college aur home work..... :Smile: 

anyway wish you good luck...and don't cray..... :Smile: 



welll i'm from karachi..pretty tiring trip i had this time....now i'm about to work on my report....just wid mix feelings can't figureout......well its raining out side...weather is so kool...but i'm much busy wid my work so can't enjoy it wid its full charm....

----------


## Endurer

back with a bang :dj;

good to hear that zeeast sis, welcome back  :Smile: 

i'm just looking forward to a spectacular to-night.

----------


## xeon

I am again in chicago :mrgreen:

----------


## Endurer

or mein dobara gher mein :biggrin;

----------


## Fairy

Woh tou mein bhi hoon :P

----------


## Endurer

yahan msn nahi chal raha :s just came back and grrrrrrrrr :@ isse b abi down hona tha :@  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww.... :Smile:

----------


## manni9

msn Challta bhi hea??
well mere paas tou aaj tak nahi challa,yahin ka yahin hea??

----------


## Endurer

:Big Grin: 

mera to chal geya

manni app apna msn version check ker lo :P MSN version 7.0 ageya hai :wink:

----------


## Ash

oh really, meray pass tu still 5.sumtin version hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

raat ke 1:30 baje Chicago main 1 mile kee walk ke baad baghair dinner ke ghar aao or ghar main koi poochnai wala hee na ho kaisa lagta hai :sleep;

----------


## manni9

> mera to chal geya
> 
> manni app apna msn version check ker lo :P MSN version 7.0 ageya hai :wink:


Well i think me 7 hi use kertta hoon,lekin wo bhi nahi challta, aaj taak apni jagah say hilla hi nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> raat ke 1:30 baje Chicago main 1 mile kee walk ke baad baghair dinner ke ghar aao or ghar main koi poochnai wala hee na ho kaisa lagta hai  :sleep;


haye  :Embarrassment:  means app office se 1.30 bajay wapis aye :| :@

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Aaj chutti ki meine  :Smile: 

Ajeeb sii tabiyat hai aaj kal...har waqt neend hi aati hai :S 

 :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

xee bhai, you must be loving it  :Big Grin: 

manni yahan to theek chal raha hai ab  :Smile: 

Aapi kia howa, yahan mujeh to neend aati hi nahin  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Mein TCS kardetti hoon  :Big Grin:  

Kyun k mujhe last week se har waqt hi aarahee hai :@ Koi kaam theek se nahin horaha hai :frown;

----------


## Zaheer

adeelooo 1000 sheeps ko count karo sotay waqt  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

Aapi tcs nahein DHL :P

zimmi bhai mera math baki sub ki tarha kamzor nahien hai  :Big Grin:  :wink:

----------


## Zaheer

lobaaqi sub ko underestimate kar dia maths meni :frown; 

asho ko mashwara dia tha same to keh rahi thin jese hi 1005 sheeps count ki to neend aa gai  :Big Grin: , 1000 mein se poori 1005 count ki us ne :bigthumb;

----------


## Endurer

wah kia maths paya hai inhon ney  :Big Grin:  lagta hai late professor, al-khwarzmi ki rooh bhi Ash Ash ker uthe hoge :biggrin;

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## Endurer

yakenan khushi k aansoo honge  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ji app log itni tareef karoo gey tu aur kia kar sakti hoon main :@:@  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

wah wah main bhi Ash Ash ker utha.
abhi me ka mood buhaaaaaaaat bura hai meko koi yaad aa raha hai :s me kahan jaoon

----------


## Zaheer

:Big Grin:  asho tareef per khushi k aansoo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur kis ki injection to nahi yaad aa raha  :Big Grin:  abhi kuch din pehle to laga tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:  nahi koi or yaad aa raha tha injection ko call keroon ga raat main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. me sad  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

achha good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hmm..  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

THANK YOU  :Smile: 

 :Frown:

----------


## xeon

:@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## Ash

:Smile:  x 10000000000  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

:@ x 1000000000000000000000000000 :@

----------


## Ash

Msn wali simle < :Smile: > x 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000  :Smile:  just 4 u  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

:@

----------


## Ash

seesha ho ya dil ho aaaaakhir toot jata hai  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

oh btw mubarak, is thread ke 100 pages complete ho gaye... :bigthumb;

----------


## Ash

phir main koi umeed karoon, phir mujhay koi arrman ho
tum shayed mere ban jaoo,phir dil ko aisa guman ho
per aisa na ho tu acha hai, in baato main kia rakha hai
mujh ko aisi umeed na do, jadu bhari aankho wali sunoo tum aisay mujhay deekha na karrrrrro

Me ko pizzzzzzzaaaaa khana hai.......  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

me finally step into my weekend... :Smile: 
time to swing.....Party big time... :Big Grin: 
how you ppl are doing...?????

----------


## Endurer

raat ka nasha abhi aankh se geya nahi :dj;

bingo! I had such a dull day, sab kuch hi slow tha, (zarorat se ziada) at the end i thought k weekend a raha hai to i'll just move forward, per naaaaaaaaaaaaa, kuch b nahi badla  :Big Grin: 

ab yehi samjh nahi a raha k kiya karon, shayed mein ye raat koi movie dekh ker guzar doon ga, wese bhi sony max per dhoom lagi howe hai, and john abraham is driving that red car.

zeeast sis, ibd mein itni parties kab se hone lagien :s

----------


## zeeast

idb mein kithni parties hutee hein tum logoun ko andaza nahi hai..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

hairat hai :s

----------


## Ash

acha din guzra,  :Big Grin:  abi Dus movie deekh rahi thi, it waz ok..

----------


## Fairy

Good to hear that Ash  :Smile: 

As for myself.....i m damn tired right now  :Frown: 

Subah se nikley hein ghar se.....2 aunties k ghar then wapas then shopping :S aur is waqt cousin ki bday mein jaana hai...:S Khair....baaqi sub tou theek hai  :Smile:  per buhat thakk gayi mein  :Frown:  ab dil karaha hai keyboard to takkiya bana k sou jaoon yaheen  :Frown: 

Patta nahin mein bday party mein kya karoongi :S n us pe kal school bhi hai!......Phewww!  :Big Grin: 

Takecare u all  :Smile:  

Bye for now  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

shopping w/aunties and keyboard ka pillow.. sounds fun :rolling;

her taraf khamoshi hai, aisa lag raha hai jese mein jannat mein ageya hoon, (why, as you'd ask?) light gaye howe hai :rolling;

----------


## zeeast

> hairat hai :s




welll adeel.....hairaan meth hu ziyada.....as far as i know....Islamabad Club ki membership ke baad routine ki get togathers aur doosre events tu hute hi rehte hein.......bulke aaye din undergrounds parties bhi huti rehti ....aab mein detail mein nahi jathi buhaat loud hujaye gaa... :mrgreen: aur bhi buhaat events hute rehte hein different places pe.....




but to me party started When you are wid fun loving and spontaneous ppl who are up for any thing at any time either for food or any thing else..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm... :Smile: 

Acha din guzra kal n ab m feeling FRESH!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

me ke sar main dard kafi hai abhi chae bhi bana lee aaj tu khud.

Zeeasoo buhat parties main jaatee ho koi baat nahi aik baar LA puhanchnai do mujhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## zeeast

hahahahahahha.....


okay.....mein wait ker rahi houn aap ka... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

after coming back from pakistan  :Frown:  
feeling lonely ,now trying to get back to same routine..  :Smile:  *sigh*

----------


## Ash

awww, inshAllah waqt ke saath theek ho jaye gi na routien ghazel.. aur yahan atti rahoo na, hum sab hain na... so dont be sad :hug;

hmm.. abi me tu chali college.. c ya guyz around!

have a nice day/night  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

Thankyou Ash :hug1: haan time keh sath saber ah jahy ga  :Big Grin:  
see u later and have a nice one :givefl;

----------


## Zaheer

> after coming back from pakistan  
> feeling lonely ,now trying to get back to same routine..  *sigh*


Aisa hi hota hai pakistan se wapis aa kar, main ek month tak aisa hi feel karta raha aur khair mein to rehta bhi akela houn na tum shukar karo family k saath rehti ho time pass honay mein der nahi lagti. khair jaldi normal ho jaaiy ga sub kuch.

----------


## Ash

haan ghazel sabar aa jata hai, jaisay mujhay b aa gaya tha,  :Big Grin:  per ab phir se be-sabar ho rahi hoon pak janay ke liye  :Frown: 

aur ajj ka din hmmmmmmm boooohat acha guzra  :Big Grin: , abi tu Dahi baray kha rahi hoon koi khaye ga ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

@zaheer.
app ne sahee kaha.aneh keh baad bahut yaad ateh hein sub.especially ammi abbu.brothers.sisters..or haan ap to akaileh hein.ap ko ziada feel hota ho ga.hameh itna feel hota hai.jub keh family be hein.khair wahan keh mazeh he or hein.

----------


## Ghazel

hahaha.Ash kitna time ho gaya tumeh gahey hohey.one year keh baad to mujeh be besabree ho jatee hei.  :Big Grin:  or dahi bhaleh..yum yumm khao jaan banaho :wink: :1cool; iss time to mujeh neend ah rahee hei.or garmi be bahut hei :sleep;

----------


## Ash

mujhay tu yaar almost 13 months ho gaye pak gaye howay  :Frown: , ab deekho kab jati hoon :s

haan ajj garmi tu thi, per mujhay abi tak neend nahi aye, jo ke kafi hairat ki baat hai, warna aksar dophar ko so jati hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Ghazel @ Mon Aug 29, 2005 5:37 pm
> 
> after coming back from pakistan  
> feeling lonely ,now trying to get back to same routine..  *sigh*
> 
> 
> Aisa hi hota hai pakistan se wapis aa kar, main ek month tak aisa hi feel karta raha  aur khair mein to rehta bhi akela houn na tum shukar karo family k saath rehti ho time pass honay mein der nahi lagti. khair jaldi normal ho jaaiy ga sub kuch.


Khak time guzarta hai Dec hai ke aake nahi daita  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> haan ghazel sabar aa jata hai, jaisay mujhay b aa gaya tha,  per ab phir se be-sabar ho rahi hoon pak janay ke liye 
> aur ajj ka din hmmmmmmm boooohat acha guzra , abi tu Dahi baray kha rahi hoon koi khaye ga ?


Saare chatkhare tu yaheen mil jaate hain phir kiyun Pak yaad aata hai :frown;

----------


## xeon

> @zaheer.
> app ne sahee kaha.aneh keh baad bahut yaad ateh hein sub.especially ammi abbu.brothers.sisters..or haan ap to akaileh hein.ap ko ziada feel hota ho ga.hameh itna feel hota hai.jub keh family be hein.khair wahan keh mazeh he or hein.


kitne na shukre log hain sab ho ho ker aa gae main tu yaheen baitha tha akaila, kaisa kaisa time face kiya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Mon Aug 29, 2005 2:51 pm
> 
> haan ghazel sabar aa jata hai, jaisay mujhay b aa gaya tha,  per ab phir se be-sabar ho rahi hoon pak janay ke liye 
> aur ajj ka din hmmmmmmm boooohat acha guzra , abi tu Dahi baray kha rahi hoon koi khaye ga ? 
> 
> 
> Saare chatkhare tu yaheen mil jaate hain phir kiyun Pak yaad aata hai :frown;


tu app kiyoon ja rahay ho pak :@ me ko b jana hai  :Frown:

----------


## Zaheer

:frown; asho tum abhi 3 saal tak pakistan nahi jaao gi yeh pabandi hai tum per. pehle hmework kar lo poora maths ka :mrgreen:

----------


## Endurer

perhaps i'm sentenced to choke, gee this cough is getting sticky.

this of my day wasn't that tough at all, though I feel exhausted.

pray for mom, may she recover quickly, i'm qoried about her, and it is gradually becoming difficult for myself to handle things, she is feeling lonely, and this lonliness has made her stubborn.

I dont feel like doing anything at the moment. Be it anything, at all!

----------


## zeeast

my goood wishes are wid your mom adeel..... :Smile: 
may she get well sooon...





i feel like ke mujh flu hune wallla hai....:s.....

----------


## Ash

hmm.. inshAllah mom jald hi theek ho jaien gi fikar not.

hmm.. zeeast app abi se apni care karna shuru kar do na...

yahan tu ufffff aisi garmi hai,  :Frown:  ajeeb ho raha hai mosam :s

----------


## zeeast

abbb tu hu gaya hai flu.....:s :s...throat infection bhi hai sath mein...:s

----------


## Ash

awww, yeh sab se bura lagta hai me ko, mujhay b hota hai like jab mosam change hota hai, aur yeh tu jaldi jaan b nahi chorta  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

haan.....infact kaal shaam mein goal guppe kayye te mein ne.... :Big Grin: 



aab...:s :s :s

----------


## Ash

wow, me ke bina kahye thay na goal guppe ab saza tu milni thi na  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:s :s :s...

----------


## Ash

ishq di gali vich no entry  :Big Grin: 

uffff itni garmi haiiiii :@:@:@  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

buhaat ziyada flu huraha hai....



:s

----------


## Ash

awww,i hope jaldi theek ho jaye ga..

----------


## Endurer

**sighs**

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## xeon

bas daikhnai kee baat hai 
ek ishq kiya hazaron ishq
lakhon sanam chupai hain
or rah daikhte hain
chalo ishq ka kaha maan ker
apna sanam pehchan ker
kisi aise rang rang jain
sab sai juda nazar

ham kiyun chalain us raah per
jis raah per sab hee chalain
kiyun na chunai woh raasta
jis per nahi koi gaya

----------


## Ash

me ka tu yeh wala long weekend aa raha hai  :Stick Out Tongue: , sat/sun/monday no college :bigthumb;

----------


## Endurer

:dj;

unlgi se mera naam aada likhna :dj;

^o)

----------


## Ash

unlgi kia ? :s

----------


## Endurer

ungli :@ :x  :Frown:

----------


## Ghazel

Long weekened*sigh*wohooo :dj;

----------


## Ash

@ Endurer is main mera kia kasoor, khud ghalt likh kar me ko confuse kar dia aur oper se gussa sahi hai bus  :Frown: 

@ghazel... same here :1cool;

----------


## Zaheer

mera to her weekend longish hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

mazay  :Frown:

----------


## Zaheer

mere to mazay hain hi but tum k pass kiya ronay k ilawa koi icon nahi hai :frown;

----------


## Ash

yeh me ka fav icon hai :$

----------


## Zaheer

lo kiya bekaar sa icon hai wo. mere is icon ka muqabla nahi hai koi :P

----------


## Ash

me ko tu pasand hai na bus  :Frown:

----------


## Zaheer

aisa lagta ahi is icon ko cough hoi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

meray icon ka mazak nahi urrao :@  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

Main hoon Aasman ka baadal, Tu hai baad-e-Saba 
Main hoon Samandaron ka paani, Tu hai jalta Sehra

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

:dj;

----------


## manni9



----------


## Ghazel

hahaha.mani..nice pics.every mood in there  :Big Grin:  

feeling very good.because its long weekened finally. :1cool;

----------


## Endurer

weekend menen khatam kerwa lena hai ajj.. sunday ko kuch kaam keron ga office mein, and textile units k b chakar lagane hien.

----------


## zeeast

weekend.....weekend......weekend...

i know i'm making no sense....... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Big Grin: 

n Adeel...very good! :x

----------


## syeda

kiyun adeel ji??? weekend par b kam??

----------


## Endurer

salam

jee kuch kaam kerne hien na, or weekend wese bhi bohat acha guzarta tha, ab socha thora or acha ker loon.  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

35 hours keliay net down tha :frown; w bhi weekend per, uff pata anhi ekse time guzra kal aur aaj. ab pata chala k internet life main aisay mix ho gaiya hai jese suger tea main  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

awwwwwww  :Big Grin:  so sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

its not internet its interlife  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

true  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

> 35 hours keliay net down tha :frown; w bhi weekend per, uff pata anhi ekse time guzra kal aur aaj. ab pata chala k internet life main aisay mix ho gaiya hai jese suger tea main


poor german students  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer

german hota to poor na hota  :Stick Out Tongue:  main poor pakistani student houn :P

----------


## Endurer

mera din ab shuru ho raha hai :s itni dair se so ker utha, well office b nahien geya  :Frown:  cell off ker dia tha  :Big Grin:  neend hi itni aye howe thi k kuch hosh nahien tha :s

ab jaldi soyon ga kese, subha office bhi jana hai :s

----------


## manni9

Phir Kall Tumhari Dant parde gi,office main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

aray kuch log tu apna weekend khtam karwa rahay thay, had hai *rolling eyes* 
















:P

----------


## Endurer

manni dant nahien pare gi :P

or khatam nahien kerwa raha tha, kaam tha mujeh :x abhi chala jaon kia :x

----------


## Ash

------> :x yeh lagta hai app ke liye hi bana hai  :Smile: 

 :@

----------


## Endurer

> ------> :x yeh lagta hai app ke liye hi bana hai 
> 
>  :@


shukriya :hug1: 









 :sleep;

----------


## zeeast

> 35 hours keliay net down tha :frown; w bhi weekend per, uff pata anhi ekse time guzra kal aur aaj. ab pata chala k internet life main aisay mix ho gaiya hai jese suger tea main





 :mrgreen: mein tu chai mein aurcoffee mein suger nahi use kerti iss liye net hu ya na hu mujh ferq nahi perta... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

id log kahan hai :s

----------


## zeeast

koun loog....^o)

----------


## Fairy

Patta nahin...:S

Kya huwa Adeel??

----------


## zeeast

Daimaghy bukhar...:mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...

----------


## Endurer

uf fo loog nahien LOG :x

table hai dbase mein... bhool geya tha konsi cat mein hai :x

----------


## Ash

main tu abi so kar utthi hon :zzz;

and yesh.. :x

----------


## zeeast

> uf fo loog nahien LOG :x
> 
> table hai dbase mein... bhool geya tha konsi cat mein hai :x





ohhhh...my mistake....

----------


## Endurer

not in a very good mood at the moment, this has been one of the most disgusting days, I've ever seen.

----------


## syeda

y??? wat happened???

----------


## xeon

kiya hua Adeeloo?
Main mashAllah sai buhat achha feel ker raha hoon behan ke ghar gaya tha or us kee baitee ko first time daikha. woh maire paas aisai aa gaee jaisai years sai jaantee ho mujhe  :Big Grin:  me buhat khush hoon

----------


## syeda

awww so nice na...congracs then

----------


## Endurer

Masha Allah xee bhai  :Smile: 

nothing actually, just a bad day!

----------


## syeda

han magar hoa kiaa??? kisi se dant piti..lolzzz

----------


## Endurer

nahi dant to nahien pare, bas ajj wese hi mood acha nahein tha, phir bhi men ajj chup hi raha, or ab dil ker raha hai k chekna shuru ker doon.

----------


## zeeast

Adeel I can feel it...it do happen to me most often.......but today i'm feeling rally great...coz...my IC's are working efficiently......even more then the previous one.......I'm so happy...I feel like to throw a Party...... :Smile:

----------


## Saba

hmmmmmmm i dont even remember i came to this thread before or not long time no see this was the thing that comes into my mind when i think about dst past days but just gave a thought to initiate posting once again but at the same time i know i cant be regular that much. so feelings cafe mein kya likhoon aj ki kahani ahaan!!!!!
feeling tired irritated of my illness and presently cursing myself for being such a dumbo coz mujhe kuch samjh nahi aa raha what's bhaijaan sayin to me jabke its so simple and obvious aur kya kuch b nahi.. its all the same  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

welcome back first of all  :Smile: 

umm aint that common, or is it ?

----------


## Fairy

Welcome back Saba :hug;

Good to see u back  :Smile:  n Get well soon betta :giveflower;

----------


## Saba

still i dont get a word of it.. i already told you i have taken out my brains for sometime!

----------


## zeeast

right now i'm feeling realy bad...and i feel like to smash every thing....

seems like every thing is laughing at me.......shud I hide myself......or just behave accordingly......can't figure out...wat to do....

----------


## Endurer

jee saba ho jata hai kabhi aisa bhi.  :Smile: 

and zeeast sis.. go ahead and break the hell out of everything.. just dont let go.

----------


## Ash

zeeast just express ur feelings!

----------


## Saba

Arsh tum to ao na kisi din net pe milo tab tumhari khabar lun

----------


## Ash

net kia hota hai yaar ? :$

----------


## tanhai

> net kia hota hai yaar ? :$


jahan beta jani apnay jenay marnay kay waday kerain hain . kuch yaad aya ya aur yaad dilaon ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

tanhai beta COKE peenay ke baad message karna mana hai :@

cuz us ko peenay ke baad app kuch ziyada hi high ho jati hain :x

----------


## Qambar

I m enjoying the summer,it is very hot today.

----------


## Qambar

I m enjoying the summer,it is very hot today.
 :Smile:

----------


## syeda

aj mein bohot khush hon..aur kafi acha mosam b hai

----------


## Qambar

good news syeda  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

han wo to hai...aur ap sunao ap kaise ho??

----------


## Qambar

im fine thanx

----------


## Endurer

_DesiTwist.com - Aries 
Okay, it's true that the boss doesn't always know best, but it's still not a great time to go toe-to-toe, even if you've got right on your side. While it's tempting to tell them exactly what they're doing wrong, bite your tongue. Instead, tend your own garden and concentrate on ways to change things from the ground up. It's the only way to get up the career ladder without tripping on a crucial rung or two, especially right now._

"how is that possible? I have plans for today, where the hell did this came from". I just couldn't help wonder, the whole day long.

----------


## tanhai

> tanhai beta COKE peenay ke baad message karna mana hai :@
> 
> cuz us ko peenay ke baad app kuch ziyada hi high ho jati hain :x




aray dil bar jani lol ye coke ka asar nai hai hahahha .... ye tu mai hosh mai bol rahi na :P bolo bolo kuchaur bataon kya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

nahi ji aur kuch nahi app battien, itna hi kafi hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

hmm..mere feelings.. umm.. kuch khas nahi.

----------


## Endurer

i'm ready, take me to the abattoir and bring the abattoir to my expense for all i care. so long for being held in contempt, cant just walk side by side with this, as i'm just dyeing-in-the-wool.

how long malice? and how long tormentum? you will have to stop for once, atleast once in my life, or i'll be forced to edifice the burning abode of death out of you.

oh well do you still think that this is trumpery? now kiss my buttocks.

----------


## Endurer

Marxist! says:
I tried to kill the pain, but only brought more, so much more, i lay dying and i'm pouring crimson, regret and betrayal, i'm dying, praying, bleeding and screaming, am i too lost to be saved? am i too lost?
Marxist! says:
my god my tourniquet, return to me salvation
**************** says:
hmm
Marxist! says:
do you remember me? lost for so long, will you be on the other side? or will you forget me? i'm dying, praying, bleeding and screaming, am i too lost to be saved? am i too lost?
**************** says:
Adeel..
Marxist! says:
my wounds cry for the grave, my soul cries for deliverance, will i be denied God? tourniquet, my suicide

:dj;

----------


## Endurer

i wantttttttttttttttt to dieeeeeeeeee :dj; [this is a track baby :x ]

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Endurer

kia howa uncle? apko bhi priest ki yaad a rahe hai ^o)

----------


## Zaheer

bus yaar zara bowling keliay arm streching kar raha tha  :Wink:  priest ka tum ko bataiya to tha bechaaray tauba tauba kar k bhaag gaiy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

yaad ageya mujeh  :Big Grin:  had hai zimmi bhai :rolling;

----------


## Zaheer

ab khaberdaar jo aur koi priest bhejay meri taraf :frown;  :Big Grin: 

haan un ki jaga gulnaz, shehnaz waghaira qabool hain :rolling;

----------


## Endurer

kabi majid bhai se preists ki definition pochiye ga app :rolling; baad mein apko kissi tarha ki koi khuahish nahien hogi :rolling;

----------


## Zaheer

kahin yeh naz sisteraan priest to nahi

----------


## Endurer

ho sakta hai .. agar unka taluk bannu se howa to  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

nahi kohaat se hai tum ne bataiya tha

----------


## Endurer

ID card kohat ka hai per residence bannu ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## Endurer

relaxed  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

me sad, kaisa yeh pyar hai main boohat bura ho raha hai Anghat ke saath :@  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

neend nahi a rahe :s though ankhien band ho rahe hien :s grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :@ 2 hours tak aise hi leta raha :x

----------


## Ash

hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

app ney coke to nahien pe rakhe ^o)

----------


## Ash

:Embarrassment:  tusi ko kaisay pata  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

> tusi ko kaisay pata


kal raat khuab mein aik buzurg aye they, unhon ney bataya tha k 24 hours k baad tumhare zindage mein koi aisa shaks hoga jo coke pe raha hoga  :Smile: 


God damn it... this is already understood :evil: :x

----------


## Ash

awwwww, jagtay main kawab deekha tha, jabi app ki baat making no sense ji :P

----------


## Endurer

actually you need a slice of common sense.. i'll be pleased to provide one.. may i ?  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

sure  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

ab drama nahien please  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ji  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

so sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

naaah, i m sour  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

> ID card kohat ka hai per residence bannu ki





^o)....ye kia baatein hurahi hein.....

----------


## Zaheer

yeh meri 6th shadi se pehlay k legal mamlaat teh ho rahay hain kuch :biggrin;

----------


## Endurer

i enjoyed my day, it was tough, but worth taking all that pain. weather is really pleasat.. and i alongwith faisal took the most of it :wink: 

you made my day man :dj; yo rock on buddy :dj;

----------


## syeda

hi

pata chal raha hai k ap bohot khuh ho

how r u??

----------


## Endurer

Alhamdulilah

how about yourself?  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

me fine shine fit n cool as usual

wats up??

----------


## Endurer

thats nice..

nothing much actually.. just logging outta all things interactive.. geeeeeeeeks I'm just short of life at the moment.. need some sleep.... :s

take care syeda ji  :Smile: 

Allah Hafiz  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

ok

take care
keep smiling
allah hafiz

----------


## Majid

> tanhai beta COKE peenay ke baad message karna mana hai :@


 :rolling;

----------


## Ash

not feeling well at all.

----------


## Fairy

Kya huwa Ash..??

----------


## Ash

kuch nahi, fever ho gaya tha kal kafi ziyada, per abi kafi had tak theek hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

Get well soon Ash :hug1: hope u will be feeling better by now.apna khayal rakho.  :Smile:  

I am feeling ok.So many things to do. :help2;

----------


## Endurer

good day turned worst! khair what can one do, it is supposed to stay that way, and i'm here to endure. all i am worried about is the person who was questioned, an avenge is very much required, and faisal i promise you that i'll make his live nothing less than a living hell.

whatelse now, nothing, nothing actually. I've some official work to do tonight.. i guess I should take my leave now.

----------


## Fairy

Kya huwa Adeel??

n Ash ab tabiyat kesi hai sweety? Take gud care of urself n Get Well soon :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

nothing Aapi, i'll keep the actions rolling  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

really bad day i had and a really bad weekend in my way....:s

----------


## Endurer

Dear Lord, the Almighty, I solemnly pledge for a weekend in the office.

As you know i'm not being solicitous about work, its just that I need no weekend.

----------


## Ash

same here zeeast!

----------


## zeeast

:s :s

----------


## Ash

:Smile:

----------


## Saba

> net kia hota hai yaar ? :$


ohhhh meiko kya pata ho gi koi bala  :Wink: 
ummmmm so nothing much just getting sarcastic these days um turning evil :ang9: lil bit angry on my bro as he formatted the PC so i dun have those two in one takla's moving round n round im talkin bout MSN messenger what else cant DW nething huh well o well forget it oh han enjoyed todays weather it was lovely awesome n i go crazy when it rains!!!!!!  :Smile:  an absolute funday. presently um tired physically mentally both so goin to sleep or kya haan was cursing as i wont be participating in de Mela  :Frown:  because il b havin 6hrs consecutive classes of just TWO subjects geeeks god will be helpin me more than that ma mind to absorb the crap the teacher rattafies and spatters in front of us and then v hafta study ourselves  :Frown:  aur kuch bacha hai umm yah itna teh kar ke ae thi will be gettin regular at dst hehehehehe i think i cracked a joke can u see me regular here huh! tata

----------


## Endurer

:rolling; @ talkez :lol:

listenig some real cheap stuff.. ala chocolate's mummy ko nahien hai patta :x wTh is this chick upto :x

----------


## xeon

uffff

----------


## Fairy

Kya huwa Xee bhai?  :Smile: 

Aur sunday sara light k binna hi guzra taqreeban :frown;

----------


## zeeast

ohhh...challu shuker aab tu hai... :Smile: 


kafi din ke baad i'm feeling good today.....InshAllah kal office fresh mood ke sath jaoungee.. :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

That's gud  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

just got back 4om bhai's friend shadi.. it waz fun, and mazay ki baat first time ko Pathaan logoo ki shadi attend ki, wahan sab music pasthoo tha.. missed zee bhai and majid  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  per friends wagiera saath thay tu khoob maza kia.

and abi bilkul neend nahi aa rahi, aur kal college b hai subha :@  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Smile: 

That's sweet  :Smile: 

Aur mein ab paper deinney jaa rahii hoon  :Frown:

----------


## tanhai

> just got back 4om bhai's friend shadi.. it waz fun, and mazay ki baat first time ko Pathaan logoo ki shadi attend ki, wahan sab music pasthoo tha.. missed zee bhai and majid   per friends wagiera saath thay tu khoob maza kia.
> 
> and abi bilkul neend nahi aa rahi, aur kal college b hai subha :@


oh han tell me abut it lol hahha mai tu high ho gaye thi bus lol hahahha damnn hahahh n uper say wo aresha tainu yaad hai wo jo phatan tha.blue dress shirt wala ..kya kya log thay haye..ye phatan baray changay hotay lol hahahaha :lol: ....  :blush: nahi aresha?  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahaa mast cheez cut piece :rolling;

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Sun Sep 11, 2005 10:55 pm
> 
> just got back 4om bhai's friend shadi.. it waz fun, and mazay ki baat first time ko Pathaan logoo ki shadi attend ki, wahan sab music pasthoo tha.. missed zee bhai and majid   per friends wagiera saath thay tu khoob maza kia.
> 
> and abi bilkul neend nahi aa rahi, aur kal college b hai subha :@ 
> 
> 
> oh han tell me abut it lol hahha mai tu high ho gaye thi bus lol hahahha damnn hahahh n uper say wo aresha tainu yaad hai wo jo phatan tha.blue dress shirt wala ..kya kya log thay haye..ye phatan baray changay hotay lol hahahaha :lol: ....  :blush: nahi aresha?  hahaa mast cheez cut piece  :rolling;


or hanh remember when they were all dancing on some pushto song, we all screamed "chakde phattay" that was fun, :lol: and yes blue shirt wala with blue eyes right? oh yeah he was damn good looking, ...or kya zamana agaya hai jab behnain larkon ko chairti hain to bhai daante hain, tch tch tch... :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Ash

abay yaar, bus kar jaoo, warna us becharay ko ab tak nazar lag gaye ho gi  :Big Grin: . aur roshi sahiba cheernay ki nobbat b nahi atti Bhai saab pehlay sar per poohanch jatay hain :x  :Big Grin: 

aur deekha punjabiyoo ka kamal, pasthoo bolnay waloo ko b "chakde phattay" bolna seekha dia  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ok ab main parh loon, baki baad main :@

----------


## Majid

> Pathaan logoo ki shadi attend ki,


 :mad9; zeeasoo iss word ki meaning bata do ...nahi tu mein Carter ko bulwata hoon :frown; 




> wahan sab music pasthoo tha.. missed zee bhai and majid


Mein wohaan mujud tha :dj;

----------


## Ash

^o)

hain, app free main mujud thay :@, yeh tu main ne neend main keh dia tha us din  :Stick Out Tongue:  

aur woh Carter wohi orkut wala na ?  :Big Grin:  aray bai tu main ne koon sa kuch ghalt kah :frown;

----------


## xeon

yeh raha tum logon ka pathan in blue, khoob daikho or nazar lagao  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

or next time bach kar jana wahan samandar khan bhi hoga :frown;

----------


## Zaheer

aur dariya khan bhi :frown;

----------


## Ash

i dont like "khans"  :Stick Out Tongue:  aur zee bhai is blue pathaan ko app hi deekho :frown;

abi class start honay wali hai, aur is kadar sardi ho rahi hai ajj :s per ajj just aik hi class hai :biggrin;

----------


## Zaheer

zaroor maths ki class ho gi tabhi sardi lug rahi hai :rolling;

----------


## Ash

nahi bai, maths ki class nahi thi :applaud; per business ki thi :@, aur i guess sardiyaan waisay hi shuru ho gaye hain :1cool;

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Mon Sep 12, 2005 7:00 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ash @ Sun Sep 11, 2005 10:55 pm
> 
> ...


hana kasamsay hum log bahar niklay n wo wahan say konay say bahi jhank rahay hotay lol hahaha ..per still wo blue shirt walay ki tu baat hi kuc aur thi hahahaha :d hahaa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Mon Sep 12, 2005 5:43 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tanhai @ Mon Sep 12, 2005 7:00 pm
> 
> ...


or khud bhai pathaan larkiyon ke peechay.... :whistle;

----------


## Ash

haan na, yeh tu sab hotay hi aisay hain :@  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

> yeh raha tum logon ka pathan in blue, khoob daikho or nazar lagao


is per to kab se nazar hai :whistle; 

and Ash, tumhain "Khan" napasand hain???  :Embarrassment:  :evil: :x

----------


## Ash

aray roshi kisi ko nahi b deekha kia app ne ? ^o)

aray tum koi REAL khan thori na ho  :Stick Out Tongue: , main tu khan khana khraboo ki baat karti :P

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Tue Sep 13, 2005 4:34 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roshni @ Mon Sep 12, 2005 5:43 pm
> 
> ...


hana kasamsay ..ab ainda bola na inhonaykay hum kya ker rahay thay lol hum kahingay wahi jo app ker rahay hain lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahaha ...

----------


## Ash

haan, phir woh kahien gey ghar tu chaloo beta, phir jo izzat ho gi na phir maza aye ga :x

----------


## tanhai

aray aisi konsi izat hum bhi wahi bolaingay na .." humaray jo baray ker rahay hum bhi wahi ker rahay na copy ... apki tarhan bana hai na :d..apne baray bahiyon kay naksay kadam per chalna hai na ..lol " bus diff ye hoga kay wo larkiyon ko cheraingay hum larkon ko  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahhaa

----------


## Ash

uffff :rolling;

----------


## Roshni

@Ash, ye real pathan kya hote hain? kaise hote hain? wazahat karengi aap? 
@tanhai, yes yes we should do that Nabs, ainda to main khoob sunaongi dekhna, samajhte kya hain khud ko... :x

----------


## Ash

real pathan, jo pasthoo boltay hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Tue Sep 13, 2005 10:53 am
> 
> yeh raha tum logon ka pathan in blue, khoob daikho or nazar lagao 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is per to kab se nazar hai  :whistle; 
> and Ash, tumhain "Khan" napasand hain???   :evil:  :x


muhahaha is per bhi nazar hai :duno; :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

> aray aisi konsi izat hum bhi wahi bolaingay na .." humaray jo baray ker rahay hum bhi wahi ker rahay na copy ... apki tarhan bana hai na :d..apne baray bahiyon kay naksay kadam per chalna hai na ..lol " bus diff ye hoga kay wo larkiyon ko cheraingay hum larkon ko  hahahhaa



Lagta hai abhi samandar khan sai wasta nahi para :x

----------


## xeon

> real pathan, jo pasthoo boltay hain


 :mrgreen: Wrek Shai Beltoona and Tanhaee
Beltoona kurdai moula raan kaan :up;

----------


## Roshni

> real pathan, jo pasthoo boltay hain


main pushtoo bolnay per aaon na, to internet ki duniya hi khatam hojaye, aisi zaberdast pushto hai meri,, :evil: :x 

Ao kana, Sareli? :whistle;

----------


## Ash

hahahhahahaha, zeee bhaiiiiiii tusi aa kar roshi ki baat ka jawab do  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

abhi maire paas time nahi zara ghar chala jaoon phir bataoon ga pashto kis ko aatee hai :frown;

----------


## Roshni

> abhi maire paas time nahi zara ghar chala jaoon phir bataoon ga pashto kis ko aatee hai :frown;


wow ab maza ayega pushtoo bolnay per, agaye log maidaan main, muhaa haa haa

----------


## xeon

ab daikhte hian kon aslee khan hai :evil:

----------


## Ash

^o)

anywayz me tu khusssssh, abi main fiz aur tanhai se milnay tanhai ke ghar ja rahi hoon, app main se kisi ne in donoo ke liye koi pegham dena hai kia ?  :Big Grin:  :lildevil;

aur baki kal ki khabrien kal, baray achay plans ban rahay hain :1cool;

----------


## tanhai

haan mai tu JJ ki usko aghwa kerkay lay ayi hon lol hahah n fizo bhi ajayegi :P phir hum aish keraingay .. bhung peyengay ajj bus larkiyon ki raat hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahhaha .. keun ash haina  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha

----------


## xeon

Allah nai ganjee ko nakhun dai diye :mrgreen:

----------


## tanhai

haha acha ..really ..... apko bhi tu diye hiana Allah Nay .. :P

----------


## Ash

ajj mere budday ki chand raat thi  :Big Grin: 

aur abi i can't open my inbox :@

----------


## Roshni

> Allah nai ganjee ko nakhun dai diye  :mrgreen:


aap ko nakhun mil gaye is ka matlab? :P

----------


## Roshni

> ^o)
> 
> anywayz me tu khusssssh, abi main fiz aur tanhai se milnay tanhai ke ghar ja rahi hoon, app main se kisi ne in donoo ke liye koi pegham dena hai kia ?  :lildevil;
> 
> aur baki kal ki khabrien kal, baray achay plans ban rahay hain :1cool;


wakai, raat ko tau maza agaya sachi main

*remember* here now here now, everybody put your hand up in the air now *remember*

----------


## Endurer

hein :s whats going on here :s :@

tanhai lol apse to baad mein nimata hoon :x

partner tum bhi inke sath mil gaye  :Frown: 

or msn bhi nahi chal raha :@ :x

----------


## Roshni

Partner, maine kya kardiya? main to hamaisha se hi iiiiin ke saath hun :ye;

----------


## Ash

haan, roshni apnay partner ko b apnay saath mila lo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and wot's up w/msn :@:@:@

----------


## Roshni

msn nahi chalega, wo abhi mere saath busy hai darasal. :P :P :P

----------


## xeon

> Partner, maine kya kardiya? main to hamaisha se hi iiiiin ke saath hun  :ye;


yehi tu keh raha tha main bhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Wed Sep 14, 2005 7:02 am
> 
> Partner, maine kya kardiya? main to hamaisha se hi iiiiin ke saath hun  :ye;
> 
> 
> yehi tu keh raha tha main bhi


kya kaha? life is pain for you, *no doubt*

----------


## xeon

achha me tu chala aaj buhat kaam hai tu daikhain kab aata hoon wapis Allah hafiz

----------


## Endurer

ok xee bhai ciao :wink: wrek shai beltona :dj;

partner mein baghair danton wali auntie ki baat ker raha hoon, aka the good `ol tanhai ji :x

----------


## Roshni

acha wo aunty, unhain to kal hi raat ko baghair daanton ke dekha tha, full moo khol ker has rahi thi mohterma, mujhe to aise aise flashbacks aye raat bhar ke neend hi nahi aee, kuch yakeenan karna parega, un ki budday per hum unhain daant gift kardenge kaisa Partner? :1cool;

----------


## Endurer

zabardast idea hai partner :rolling;

----------


## tanhai

> ok xee bhai ciao :wink: wrek shai beltona :dj;
> 
> partner mein baghair danton wali auntie ki baat ker raha hoon, aka the good `ol tanhai ji :x



ay lo jee hum aur wo bhi bagair dant wali toba toba aisa hota tu meri itni achi smile na hoti :P hahahhha .. .. waisay mujhsy kya Nibatna hai JJ lol kahan rahg aye thay koi tainu bara miss ker raha tha lol n koi tumari kafi baten ker raha tha toba lol u n no kaal llol :P :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

tobah toabh, kia batien howen  :Embarrassment: 

abhi dekhna apke batate hi kiya hota hai :x

----------


## tanhai

tu u want me to tell u kay kal kya baten ki wo bhen ji naay :P .... wada khush dekh rahin then .... for the start n den phir lol :P hahhaha

----------


## Endurer

:s :s :s :s :s :s

----------


## tanhai

ki hua tainu ??

----------


## Endurer

kuj naen ji :P

----------


## tanhai

tumara i think JJ khusi mia Demag phir wir gaya hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahaha

----------


## Endurer

pehli baar koi achi baat ki hai apne  :Big Grin:  is khushi mein :muah;

----------


## tanhai

hahaahha tu tum ajj uski BD mai pagal hogaye ho :P hahhaha

----------


## Endurer

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

sab kahan hain  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

main yahan hoon yahan hoon yahan hoon yaahaaan :sleep;

----------


## Ash

:Stick Out Tongue: 

hmm.. kitna acha din guzra, lafzoo main explain nahi kar sakti, per boooohat se achi yaadien juri hain is din ke saath, abi abi just friends ko un ke ghar drop kar ke aye hoon.. aur mere budday khtam honay main 45 min reh gaye :duno; baki ab sonay ki tyari karnay lagi hoon :sleep;

----------


## Ash

oh dang, abi just so kar utthi hoon, aur mera GALA bilkul band hai, like awaz nahi nikal rahi.. :@ kal itna cheekh rahay thay shayed isi liye  :Frown:  ab kia karoo :s

----------


## Endurer

sighs  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

wohoooooooo  :Big Grin: 

i'm too close to that good news thing.. but wait.. it would be too early to say anything.. my first order is about to be confirmerf in a matter of few days.

:dj;

----------


## xeon

hehehehehe

----------


## Fairy

Wow! Insha-ALLAH Allah zaroor khamyaab kareingey na :hug;

Humein is achii news ki official confirmation ka intizar rahega :wink: 

Good Luck :up;

----------


## Fairy

> oh dang, abi just so kar utthi hoon, aur mera GALA bilkul band hai, like awaz nahi nikal rahi.. :@ kal itna cheekh rahay thay shayed isi liye  ab kia karoo :s


Arey yeh kya bhai... :Smile: 

Chalo ab dawayii lou n jaldii se achi hojao :hug1:

----------


## Ghazel

Ash salt waleh pani seh gargles kero.na theek ho to aur cheekehy maro :P 

endurer..good luck. :givefl; 

I am really busy now a days :s kuch samaj nahi atee,kaiseh kaam finish keroo gee sub...

----------


## Endurer

thank you all :muah;

----------


## xeon

> wohoooooooo 
> 
> i'm too close to that good news thing.. but wait.. it would be too early to say anything.. my first order is about to be confirmerf in a matter of few days.
> 
> :dj;


Alright main mithaee khanai Faislabad aaoon ga :up;

----------


## Endurer

muahahaha.. december mein ana jaani :whistle; :ang9: 8-)

----------


## xeon

yeh Lahore sai kareeb hai ya Islamabad sai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

lahore se fsd 2 hours ki drive per hai or ibd se 4 hours ki :P
app kahan pe a rahe hien btw ^o)

----------


## xeon

me Islamabad tu aooon ga hee phir Lahore bhi jaoon ga tu beech main aik or station  :Big Grin: 
Daewoo aatee hai na ??

----------


## Endurer

muahahaha to or kia nahien :biggrin;

----------


## Fairy

Wah bhai..achey plans ban rahey hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Thu Sep 15, 2005 7:33 pm
> 
> oh dang, abi just so kar utthi hoon, aur mera GALA bilkul band hai, like awaz nahi nikal rahi.. :@ kal itna cheekh rahay thay shayed isi liye  ab kia karoo :s
> 
> 
> Arey yeh kya bhai...
> 
> Chalo ab dawayii lou n jaldii se achi hojao  :hug1:


well, i believe u have had enough with ur life, now its time to jump from Golden gate  or mere khayal main Baybridge is nearest to you.  :P

----------


## Roshni

> wohoooooooo 
> 
> i'm too close to that good news thing.. but wait.. it would be too early to say anything.. my first order is about to be confirmerf in a matter of few days.
> 
> :dj;


Good job Adeel :givefl; 
i m proud of you my partner :ye;

----------


## Endurer

thanks partner  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

aaj tu indian film "Darr" ka ek song gane ko bahoot G chah rha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ahan, aur woh koon sa ^o)

----------


## tanhai

> Wow! Insha-ALLAH Allah zaroor khamyaab kareingey na :hug;
> 
> Humein is achii news ki official confirmation ka intizar rahega  :wink: 
> 
> Good Luck  :up;


WAH WAH bhen ji ap kithay rah wah gayen thi..mai tu samji app kahin gayab sayab hogayen theen ..... chalo phir say app agayen ... mubarakan lol...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :ang9: :applaud; mitai layen hain wisay app kya . .. .itnay dino bad nazar wagira ayaen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  tum ko mitai khanay ka boohat shooq hai kia? ^o)

haye mera gala tu still not working  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

> aaj tu indian film "Darr" ka ek song gane ko bahoot G chah rha hai


konsa song bhala? :ang9: 




> tum ko mitai khanay ka boohat shooq hai kia?


maine bhi khaani hai mithaee, sachi maine raat se kuch nahi khaaya :wink:

----------


## Fairy

> WAH WAH bhen ji ap kithay rah wah gayen thi..mai tu samji app kahin gayab sayab hogayen theen ..... chalo phir say app agayen ... mubarakan lol...   :ang9:  :applaud; mitai layen hain wisay app kya . .. .itnay dino bad nazar wagira ayaen



Mein tou yaheen hotti hoon tanhai  :Smile:  Dun worry mein yahan se kaheen nahin jaa rahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

can't followup this thread anymore.so many quotes :duno; :duno;

----------


## Ash

lolz, same here ghazel  :Big Grin:  app apni feelings likh do bus  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

mera to ser he ghoom gaaya yeh quotes and quotes dekh ker..  :Big Grin:  iss time to yahe feeling hain :wink:

----------


## Ash

awww,  :Big Grin:  chaloo ab app yeh quotes deekhnay ki addat daal lo, cuz Roshni tu jab tu har message ko quote na kar le us ko chain nahi ata  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

haan main dekh rahee hoon.uss neh apneh seh ooper wala be quote kia hooha hai.and same with tanhai :rolling;

----------


## Ash

lolz ya.. in logoo ka oper ka hissa khali hai so...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

hmmmmmm

started off nicely, though i had a lil something going on in my mind, while I left the bed, 'all's well that ends well'. at the moment i'm short of everything, be it life, fate, courage, wisdom or anything else.

my granny is on her death bed, doctors say she's got "blood cancer" and she is here for a couple of days, what would i do now? i ruined my everything in no time, how the hell can i be so flappable and stand contrary to professional standards, perhaps it's too deep to fathom.

----------


## Fairy

Allah un k haqq mein behter karein betta..Aameen!

----------


## zeeast

ohhhh.....itsreally heart breaking Adeel....

but As Fairy said......don't worry sub theek hujaye gaa....

----------


## tanhai

> hmmmmmm
> 
> started off nicely, though i had a lil something going on in my mind, while I left the bed, 'all's well that ends well'. at the moment i'm short of everything, be it life, fate, courage, wisdom or anything else.
> 
> my granny is on her death bed, doctors say she's got "blood cancer" and she is here for a couple of days, what would i do now? i ruined my everything in no time, how the hell can i be so flappable and stand contrary to professional standards, perhaps it's too deep to fathom.


i no am such an immature person ..always jokin around wagira .. per dekho abhi its hard time on u ... wat i would say tum apna kyal rakho n talk to the person u care most after tat n dont am sayin just donnntt stress out tat much ... be strong .. u have been .. n u should be now ...Allah humesa jo kerta hia bhetari kay liye kerta hai .. ja ker unkay liye duain mango namaz paro ... Allah say abhi is time jo bhi mango kay i am tellin u worked for me ..tumkay liye bhi kaam ayega JJ kay ja ker abhi dil dhuka hua hai na namaz paro n dua mango watever ur gona ask wo pori hogi dua ... meray liye howa hai .. himat rakna ..

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Fri Sep 16, 2005 11:20 am
> 
> hmmmmmm
> 
> started off nicely, though i had a lil something going on in my mind, while I left the bed, 'all's well that ends well'. at the moment i'm short of everything, be it life, fate, courage, wisdom or anything else.
> 
> my granny is on her death bed, doctors say she's got "blood cancer" and she is here for a couple of days, what would i do now? i ruined my everything in no time, how the hell can i be so flappable and stand contrary to professional standards, perhaps it's too deep to fathom.
> 
> 
> i no am such an immature person ..always jokin around wagira .. per dekho abhi its hard time on u ... wat i would say tum apna kyal rakho n talk to the person u care most after tat n dont am sayin just donnntt stress out tat much ... be strong .. u have been .. n u should be now ...Allah humesa jo kerta hia bhetari kay liye kerta hai .. ja ker unkay liye duain mango namaz paro ... Allah say abhi is time jo bhi mango kay i am tellin u worked for me ..tumkay liye bhi kaam ayega JJ kay ja ker abhi dil dhuka hua hai na namaz paro n dua mango watever ur gona ask wo pori hogi dua ... meray liye howa hai .. himat rakna ..


bilkul just be strong and Allah sab behtar karega InshAllah, Allah miyan tumhari granny per asaaniyan ata farmayen (Ameen)

----------


## Majid

so sad to hear that adeel..

Allah talah un per reham karay..aur unki baqi manda zindagi ko Baizzat aur pursakoon bana dhay..

----------


## NInA

Ahhhhhhhhhhh..what a lifeeee..i'm loving it..It's shoooooooooo beautifulllllllllllll! :up; :1cool; ....with ups and downs...down swings etc..u name it...that's how we learn and go on .. :applaud; :P .....Man, i love being workalcoholic... :Big Grin: ....was out bowling yesterday for some time...it was gr8..got sho tired and lost  :Embarrassment: ops: ..not a perfectionist in that though..however, i won chess competition :1cool; ...ahhhhh...dil nasheen...dil nasheen....is dil kay jahaan mein...ik aag si lagi hai....mein hoon ..tum hooo...ishq haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :blush:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Congrats Nina  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Thankoooooo Appiiii! Muhaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

Thank God downlink chal gaya, pichlay 15 dinon say bohat tang kia hoa tha ab mein browsing bhi achay say kar raha hoon, aur DT per bhi post fastly kar sakta hoon

----------


## Sporadic

> hmmmmmm
> 
> started off nicely, though i had a lil something going on in my mind, while I left the bed, 'all's well that ends well'. at the moment i'm short of everything, be it life, fate, courage, wisdom or anything else.
> 
> my granny is on her death bed, doctors say she's got "blood cancer" and she is here for a couple of days, what would i do now? i ruined my everything in no time, how the hell can i be so flappable and stand contrary to professional standards, perhaps it's too deep to fathom.


Allah unko sehat day aur tumhay himmat day yeh sab face karnay kay liye

----------


## Sporadic

abhi tak office mein hoon aur windows update kar raha hoon

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## Endurer

thank you fellas  :Smile: 

she is also declared as cirrhosis (liver cancer) positive, though there are no signs of hepatitis in hbsag and hcv tests.

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Fri Sep 16, 2005 12:21 pm
> 
>  
> WAH WAH bhen ji ap kithay rah wah gayen thi..mai tu samji app kahin gayab sayab hogayen theen ..... chalo phir say app agayen ... mubarakan lol...   :ang9:  :applaud; mitai layen hain wisay app kya . .. .itnay dino bad nazar wagira ayaen 
> 
> 
> 
> Mein tou yaheen hotti hoon tanhai  Dun worry mein yahan se kaheen nahin jaa rahi


abhi to kaha tha k menen sone jana hai  :Embarrassment:  or tanhai, apko mithaye se ziada perhaye ki zarorat hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by Fairy @ Fri Sep 16, 2005 6:51 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tanhai @ Fri Sep 16, 2005 12:21 pm
> 
> ...


nai yar .lol .. sachi mai ..u serious lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahhaa .. waisay wo tu sab hi ko hoti hai jisay agay barna hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

i am still on the bed  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

subah tak to bohot acha feel kar rahi thi magar abhi mera saar dard kar raha hai...abhi thori der mein class khatam ho gi to kuch karon gi fresh up honek liye  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

kal mein friend k ghar say raat k 9pm ayey :S.....pata nahin lagta hai over night wahaan hi ki..kafi dair lag gaye wahan.....we were 3...desiz...it was hell of fun...musibat yeh thi k mein 2 din say constantly nahin soye thi...aur aaj school jana tha and etc...mannnn....atay hi so gaye...aur aaj school...was a perfect day....school say atay phir ho gaye...aur abb uthi hoon.... :Big Grin:  replying here and there..everywhere...

I'm in love with life  :Smile: 

anywayz..what's up all...=

----------


## tanhai

> i am still on the bed


take care of ur self.. :x

----------


## zeeast

really feeling down....and I don't know why...there is not such visible matter ...which are going to bother me.....but I feel like to run Away from every thing....
I'm getting late...but I've to finish wid some issues .....:s

----------


## NInA

^^ aww sis...ermmm...i wud advise u...to practice YOGA  :Wink: ....just like me..was doing that few mins ago...mannnnn i was shocked when i bent....:O...lol!

----------


## Endurer

back, yet not!

----------


## tanhai

acha... welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

WCB? @ ADEEL

----------


## Endurer

*I cannot take this anymore 
I'm saying everything I've said before 
All these words they make no sense 
I find bliss in ignorance 
Less I hear the less you'll say 
But you'll find that out anyway 

Just like before... 

Everything you say to me 
Takes me one step closer to the edge 
And I'm about to break 
I need a little room to breathe 
Cause I'm one step closer to the edge 
And I'm about to break 

I find the answers aren't so clear 
Wish I could find a way to disappear 
All these thoughts they make no sense 
I find bliss in ignorance 
Nothing seems to go away 
Over and over again 

Shut up when I'm talking to you 
Shut up, shut up, shut up

Im about to break!*

----------


## tanhai

nice n very touchy  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

deep...very deep :S

----------


## Endurer

hope its not too deep to fathom, is it anyways?

----------


## NInA

I HOPE FOR THE BEST TOO, however, it would be CHALLANGING..if IT IS ANYWAY....!

 :Smile:  CHEERZ

----------


## Endurer

i had a dose of rK pills and i'm loving it. just about to spill it all out.

----------


## NInA

MAY GOD BLESS YA WITH THE BEST OF EVERYTHING

----------


## S@nia

> *I cannot take this anymore 
> I'm saying everything I've said before 
> All these words they make no sense 
> I find bliss in ignorance 
> Less I hear the less you'll say 
> But you'll find that out anyway 
> 
> Just like before... 
> 
> ...


Sigh* Cheer up addi! Ups&downs are part of life jaana :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

so sweet of you maria  :Smile:  i'm fine..  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

aj bohot acha lag raha hai..bahir bohot acha mosam hai..abhi is waqt subah k 10:30 hoe hein aur itni barish ho rahi..mughe to bara maza a raha hai..college ate waqt mein to sari bheeg gai  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

^Aur aap BBC London Sun Rahe hain
:P

----------


## syeda

kia matlab??

----------


## manni9

aap haal esay sunna rahi hain jese koi news pard raha ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

hahahaha

----------


## Endurer

just like before :dj;

----------


## Saba

umm  :Smile: 

tanha tanha bekal hum tum
heran nazrein pal pal gumsum
dharke dil halka sa
lagta hai thera sa....

agey kese barhen kese peeche haten
khamoshi hi kahay hum to keh na saken
ye h jo bahon ne chaha
jo nigahon ne chaha
de do na....
dharke dil halka sa
lagta hai thera sa...

Dedicated to bhaijaan  :Smile:  with all my love..

----------


## Endurer

:Smile:

----------


## zeeast

I am almost a whole day old, now.  I arrived yesterday. That is as it seems to me.  And it must be so, for if there was a day-before-yesterday I was not there when it happened, or I should remember it.  It could be, of course, that it did happen, and that I was not noticing.  Very well; I will be very watchful now, and if any day-before-yesterdays happen I will make a note of it. It will be best to start right and not let the record get confused, for some instinct tells me that these details are going to be important to the historian some day.  For I feel like an experiment, I feel exactly like an experiment; it would be impossible for a person to feel more like an experiment than I do, and so I am coming to feel convinced that that is what I AM -- an experiment; just an experiment, and nothing more.
    Then if I am an experiment, am I the whole of it?  No, I think not; I think the rest of it is part of it.  I am the main part of it, but I think the rest of it has its share in the matter.  Is my position assured, or do I have to watch it and take care of it? The latter, perhaps.  Some instinct tells me that eternal vigilance is the price of supremacy.  [That is a good phrase, I think, for one so young.]

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## Endurer

:rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

i shud better keep quiet  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:whistle;  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

kiya howa nina ji :P

----------


## NInA

KANTA LAGA :$

----------


## Endurer

haye LA :$

----------


## NInA

:@....baray koi ko..BE A GENTELMAN YAR  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

:Frown:

----------


## sweetluv

hi
 :Smile:

----------


## NInA

hehe...adeelooooooo...:P

hello sweety!  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

hehe @ ? :zzz;

hello sweetluv

my day.. well  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

NOFIN :P

----------


## Endurer

I'm lost in the midst of everything. I've got to get out of this trauma as quickly as possible. 

why me? or, why them?, i dont question this anymore.

it sickening.

----------


## Roshni

strangled between existence and nonexistence, tortured and betrayed by my own soul, hanging at the edge of lethality, i find me...!

----------


## Endurer

at cloud nine, wait.. its 8th.

i'm comfortable with myself, and oh yeah self-confident. I can now recall a forgotten self-promise of never walking behind anyone's shadows. so long, reasons magazine. I dont need you anymore! I'm here to fly, I'm here to lead, and soon distinction will become my hallmark. oh yeah! dont just pull my legs, or i'll cut yours. (what? your question) you dont even know two words about myself. (my answer)

----------


## NInA

*Hvorfor....hvad er galt....hvorfor er vi ikke tilfred med vores liv?.....hvorfor er der ALTID et eller anden ting, vi kun ikke behandle......det er FU**ING sindsyge.

jeg er så PISSED OFF, at jeg ikke kan lide at skrive på engelsk eller havd som helst.

Jeg synes, livet er bare sådan...men HVORFOR?

*

----------


## NInA

jkadhoaisudasoiæduasldnsam.,dmasopduasipdjasdlkfaf  ygbahndmasdlxckasædlasldxø.-aw'åeaoåwericafmyehær,aweøåap.sd*Asæd'cawå,.aopruv  anlihdasjcæodis,oaisd,caøosidøaså¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ååååå  ååååååååååå-øøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøsdddddddddddddddffffffffff  ffffffffffffffkljjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjwarrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrr

----------


## Endurer

are you ok?

----------


## syeda

nahi wo ajkal german seekh rahi hein to isliye zara test kar rahi hein k unko ati hai ya nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Allah khair kare  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Jee na sakein gay..tumse bichar kay...
Ek pal na reh gay tumse bichar kay

lipti....hai jo....her paoon ....sayyyyyyyyyy...
yeh kaisi zanjeer haiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....

JAANE WOHI JISKAY...DIL KO LAGI HAI...OWOAH....WOAHOOOO...
DUNIYA SAMAJHTI HAI..YEH DIL LAGI HAIIIIIIIIIIII.....

day was way bizzi......8 hurs college thi...gosh....was almost fainted over there. :blush: ....after that....had to watch MOVIE with one of my friends....relaxed there....then again 1 more class...and now CAME BACK......:S........darnnnn......me dead tired.....still hafta do some work on my 2 assignments  :Frown:  ahhhh......

----------


## Endurer

well :zzz;

----------


## NInA

hvorfor....skal....man............................  ...............................!

----------


## Endurer

neend a rahe hai perfecto :s but a a, i'm not gonna get a grip on myself.

----------


## Roshni

betrayed and ....lost

----------


## Endurer

kia howa partner? itni tense kiun lag rahe ho app?  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

> kia howa partner? itni tense kiun lag rahe ho app?


guzri baaton ka kya qaseeda parna, jo hogaya wo hogaya  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

lagta hai phir bobby se larai ho gai  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

aj ka din acha chara hai..par dekhein din kaise guzarta hai  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

aray partner relax and look around, everything is just fine  :Smile: 

you set me free to live my live, you became my reason to survive the great divide, you set me free :dj;

----------


## Endurer

just watched "the league of extraordinary gentlemen".

I want to be anything but lucid, tonight.

----------


## NInA

kjadhasodiahdoiasdlkasdgasiudhasjldnasædas

:S:S:S:S

Damnnnnnnnnnnnn tired :$.......quite bizzi day jo tha...:S:S:S....after normal college day....2 extra classes of physics/Chemistry...in fact, teacher nay kaha tha kay if i want..i can skip today's class..but well....after college...had to rush home...for lunch....then had unexpected guests....huh.....rite after that..had to rush for yoga and salsa classes :S.....:$....had dinner with friends...and came back home at around 8pm...:$...man....have no energy left to do anyfin else :$

----------


## Roshni

since you've been gone, i have lost everything i NEVER had. . .
"she vowed never to belong to any man, until she met him, she realized how powerful an attraction can be between a man and a woman."

Yet Alice is back from her Utopia . . .

----------


## Endurer

very eloquent. indeed.

----------


## NInA

kjadhasodiahdoiasdlkasdgasiudhasjldnasædas 

:S:S:S:S 

Damnnnnnnnnnnnn tired . :blush: ......quite bizzi day jo tha...:S:S:S....after normal college day....2 extra classes of physics/Chemistry...in fact, teacher nay kaha tha kay if i want..i can skip today's class..but well....after college...had to rush home...for lunch....then had unexpected guests....huh.....rite after that..had to rush for yoga and salsa classes :S.........had dinner with friends...and came back home at around 8pm......man....have no energy left to do anyfin else  :Frown:  

(still feeling the same way)

----------


## Endurer

perhaps  :Big Grin:  :rolling;

gul o gul you are too much  :Big Grin: 

damn go get some coffee for yourself :@ should you need to talk about this, you know exactly whom to ping about :wink:

----------


## NInA

:$:$

hummm...COFFE....no man......i would rather go with...HOT CHOCO rite now  :Big Grin: .....hehe...

goshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :$

----------


## xeon

Down down down down 
mujhe coffee peenee hai koi pilae :s

----------


## Qambar

kon pilae?
kisi cafe main jao pi kay wapas aajao 
meray lie bhi etay aana  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Bari barsat mein pi lenay do :dj;

----------


## xeon

main ghar sai nikal aaya
Botal bhi utha laya

----------


## Majid

:Embarrassment:  

Bar walay ney udhar dena band kar di hai ^o)

----------


## xeon

ghar sai khalee botal lai ker nikla hoon ke shayad koi bhar dai :s

----------


## NInA

lolzzzz.....

well, today was sucha cool day at school....

actually...all we had to do was COOKING with 2 special COOKS. ....

When we get there....kitchen was ready and the 2 cooks + our 2 teachers and we were almost...all togather....more then 20...

NOW!.......first thing was to split in 2 BIG groups......competition typo thingy....

I was in group 1/ONE ( ALWAYS NUMBER ONE ) :wink:.....

now...i've never cooked...or real cooking etc...netiher any other KIDS in my class.... :Big Grin: .....all we did was...to order eachother at the first place...however, COOK was kinna fed up with everybodys behaviour....and then i had to control every singal KID in my class......:S:S:S......the thing was....how to COOK....and do certain things in kitchen..and where everything is lying and bla bla....salt ki jaga..suger.....half (MURGI) ka urna...HALF cooker mein....etc...it was HELL of fun as well as WAY MUCH TRYING....as i HAD TO DO.....2 jobs at one time....SUBTITUTE TEARCHER AND A STUDENT:......damnnnnnnn.........when it was time to decide ...who won....after tasting...both group's food etc.....they went into another room .....man we were like critizing eachother etc....however, they came back..and annonced the winner...and of course...it HAS to be US..... :Big Grin: ....then they choose...2 sutdents...who WERE way helping...and it was me and another BOY...ABDUL (Pakistani) lolzzz....everybody got fed up in my group and many of them LEFT...

now the point is...NO MATTER how GOOD we cumminicate with eachother....foreigners and HOMIEs..ki laraie a jati hai beech mein...:P muhahaha..anwayzz...

i had some hell of fun today.... :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

tum logon ko kabhi Pakistan ke school ka chakkar lagwa dain tu aqal thikanai lag jae :frown;

----------


## NInA

HELLO UNCLE :P...Pakistani school/colleges kaisay hotay hain, WADDI changi tarah pata hai :blush: ...yeh wohi SANSKAAR hain..jo bachpan say KOOT KOOT k mujh mein bharay hain  :Wink:  kekhe...however, DANISHOON ko zaroor Pakistan ka chaker lagwana chahiye  :Big Grin: :rolling;

----------


## Majid

> .however, DANISHOON ko zaroor Pakistan ka chaker lagwana chahiye :rolling;


Iss mein hansne ki keya baat hai

----------


## xeon

hans do bachi ka dil rakhnai ke liye.
or sanskaar kee kis nai baat kee hai main tu yeh keh raha hoon School tu daikho sara din khana bananai main zaya ker diya :frown;

----------


## Endurer

everywhere i go, out of what i know.. lalala lalalalalalla lalalalallaa :dj;

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Wed Sep 28, 2005 7:58 pm
> 
> .however, DANISHOON ko zaroor Pakistan ka chaker lagwana chahiye :rolling;
> 
> 
> Iss mein hansne ki keya baat hai


You donno...DANISH SCHOOL SYSTEM......ager pata hota bhai..tab aap bhi zaroor hastay..however, aaj mein school gaye hui thi..college nahin  :Smile: ....lol...waisay tau college and school aik hi hai  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  confusing?

----------


## NInA

> hans do bachi ka dil rakhnai ke liye.
> or sanskaar kee kis nai baat kee hai main tu yeh keh raha hoon School tu daikho sara din khana bananai main zaya ker diya :frown;


 :blush: :blush: :blush: 

aray..abb puri baat batani paray gi :duno; lolz.....2 teachers jo humaray saath tay..woh 2 weeks k liye humein special perhane aie tay...tau un k liye humein SPECIAL khana banana tha...with 2 cooks....tau khana b acha bana..aur maza b aya  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

ya aj bohot acha din guzra aur to pc k samne bheth kar kam b nahi karna parha coz aj english ki classes thin..lollz is liye abhi mein fresh hon aur mosam aur b fresh kar raha hai bahir barish ho rahi hai...aur tea aur pakore aur samose khane ko dil kar raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

:sleep; :sleep; :sleep; :sleep; :sleep;

----------


## pinkyraja

:Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

> 


kia hoa perfecto??

aj mein bhot acha feel kar rahi..aj bohot maza aya college mein..coz aj mere fav subject ka lesson tha  :Big Grin:  and i really enjoyeed it  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Thu Sep 29, 2005 12:27 am
> 
>             
> 
> 
> kia hoa perfecto??
> 
> aj mein bhot acha feel kar rahi..aj bohot maza aya college mein..coz aj mere fav subject ka lesson tha   and i really enjoyeed it


kuch hua tha kya? :blush: nofin ji....was just mazakhing...samjha kero na :wink: 

same here...aaj college kay last din bohat maza aya  :Big Grin: ....3 lectures..me k fav subjects mein milay.. :1cool; aur abb WEEEEEEEEEEEEKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEND :1cool; 

I LOVE FRIDAYS :up; MOAJ and MASTI..... :applaud; :blush:

----------


## Qambar

i m in very pleasant mod

----------


## NInA

^ :up;

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by syeda @ Thu Sep 29, 2005 4:04 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Thu Sep 29, 2005 12:27 am
> 
> ...




gud..magar aj meri day off tha magar phir b bohot maza aya pehle kuch der k liye college ayi phir jummaha parha..aur aik mela b laga tha idher..so aj ka din bohot acha guzra

----------


## Endurer

wake me up when september ends!

----------


## syeda

y??

----------


## Endurer

Click Here

----------


## syeda

apk post karte hi par chuki hon isliye click karne ki need nahi..lol

----------


## Endurer

thank you berry much :ye;

so how are you?

----------


## syeda

fine shine fit n cool

n u??

----------


## Endurer

a little amaxophobiatic at the moment, rest it's just fair enough at my end.

----------


## syeda

hmm  :Smile:  

so wats up then?? ag ka din kaise guzra

----------


## Endurer

ajj ka din, hmm acha tha, ajj sab namazien perhi, apart from fajr, so acha feel ker raha hoon.

abhi raat mein ibd k lie nikalna hai, or subha wapis pohancte hi sedha office bhi jana hai, is lie plan out ker raha hoon sab kuch.

----------


## syeda

hmm gud

magar ye IBD kia hai??

----------


## Endurer

Islamabad :x

----------


## syeda

oh i m sorry asal mein mughe kisi b city ki short form nahi ati

----------


## Endurer

aww its ok, doesn't matter at all.  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

what's up all...???

me sakht bore hoing.....mood bery down  :Frown: ..no adventure :S

----------


## Eternity

:seeya;

----------


## NInA

^hey fella...sup?

----------


## syeda

hi

mein to kafi khush hon coz aj meine sara din ami k sath shopping ki aur phir mcdonald b khaya isliye aj ka din bohoyt nice raha

----------


## Endurer

i will never know myself, until i do this on my own, and i will never feel anything else, until my wounds are healed, i will never be anything, till i break away from me, i will break away, i'll find myself today. :dj;

----------


## manni9

> hi
> 
> mein to kafi khush hon coz aj meine sara din ami k sath shopping ki aur phir mcdonald b khaya isliye aj ka din bohoyt nice raha


Ammi ke saath Mc Donald khaya iss liye aap kush hain :duno; 
lol

----------


## Endurer

i see you there, farther away :wink: 

abhi so ker utha hoon  :Big Grin:  or still neend a rahe hai :s subha thora late soya tha ajj. or ajj sunday hai. abhi just chilling out with nina ji, nina ji you are really sweet  :Smile:  and i desperately need a shower now :s ankhien band ho rahe hien, eeeeew itne neend kiun a rahe hai :s

----------


## Eternity

tere umeed tera intezar kartay hain
ae sanam hum tu sirf tum se pyar kartay hain

wow, ajj mosam b boohat acha hai, aur oper se yeh song 8-) per bus 2 din ki baat aur hai, phir sab shaitan qaied ho jaien gey.  :Embarrassment: ops: aur ramzan ko le kar b i m so excited.

----------


## NInA

hummm....college late hotay hotay bachi....na buses a raheen theen na trains :x:x upper say koi demostration chal rahe thi..some kinna...tau roads block...:x:x:x...anywayz....5.30pm wapis aye  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  dead tired.....was in meeting with teachers and ma dad...it last 45 mins....then had 2 classes og German.....ahhhhh.....was substitute teacher in ma English class...:x:x huh.....ahhhhhh me DEAD TIREDDDDDDDDDD....

yahaan peh sab shanti shanti hai...yahaan peh sab shanti shanti haiiiiiiiiii....

kal say ramadan start....yuppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....

----------


## Endurer

i'm soooooooooooooooo pissed off at my client :x i dun know, what really made me "STOP!" ahh i need to think a little more peacefully :s

----------


## Endurer

i had to escape, the city was sticky and cruel, may be i should have called you first, but i was dying to get to you, i was dreaming, while i drove, the long straight road ahead, uhh huhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah, could taste your sweet kisses, your arms open wide, this fever for you is just burning me up insiiiiiiiiiiideeeee :dj;

what in this world, keeps us from falling apart, no matter where i go, i hear the beating of one heart, i think about you, when the night is cold and dark, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah, nooo 1 can move me, the way that you dooooooo, nothing erases this feeling between me and you :dj;

i droooooooooooooooveeeeeeeeeee allllllllllllllllllllll nightttttttttttttttttttttttt, is that alright? :dj; i droveeeeee all nighttttttt :dj;

[scroll:db2774a4a8]Celine Dion - I drove all night - Download it here - right click and save target as :dj;[/scroll:db2774a4a8]

ok lemme just drive it up all again :dj;

----------


## NInA

Saya bhi saathhhhhhhh..jab chor jayeyyyyyyyyyyy...aisi hai tanhaiiiiiiiii...
Rona chahoooooooooon tau...rona chahonnnnn per...ansooo na ayeyyyyyy

aisi hai tanhaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :blush:

----------


## Endurer

aney do tanhai ko, sab bata doon ga :biggrin;

----------


## NInA

yaad atay hain...beetay zamanay...jab aie tay humko manayyy....
jab tum aie tay...hum ko manany....
abb tau dil ruthay....dard manayeeeeeeeeeee....

aisi hai tanhaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

nothing erases this feeling between me and you :wink:

----------


## NInA

haha...u bet......(not) :$

----------


## Endurer

you are the most beautiful princess, i've ever met. :$

----------


## NInA

:$:$

Can't say the same about ya :$ hehehe...jk

----------


## Endurer

yeah, i'm better of as a slave to you :$

----------


## NInA

argggggg.....:x mar khao gay abb.....shhhh

----------


## Endurer

muhahhahaha satan qaid ho geya :biggrin;

----------


## NInA

lolzz...

yeah...me fasting...aaj yahaan first roza hai na ....bhook laing...bhook say zayad paiyaas  :Frown:  :Frown: ......was yoga karing...aaj tau dam hi nikal gaya :$ hyeeeeeeeeeeee....college ka day bohat bizzi gaya....we have to visit a shopping center and there we have to work with offical/professional staff regarding to burglary/theft.....hafta make comprehensive campaign...that help them to get better control on these kinna stupid acts etc.....however, me sho tired....just wanna EAT/SLEEPPPPP... :Frown: 

ahhhhh...

----------


## Eternity

yahan per b abi pehla roza hai

----------


## NInA

^cool...

ermmm....day is going bery bizzi..still have few abondon kaam to get done.....libraray mein standing....borrowing books and replying here..

----------


## Eternity

blank

----------


## NInA

just about to leave for aftari

----------


## syeda

same here

----------


## Eternity

luckyyyyy

----------


## NInA

let's log off togather  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Aaj pehla roza hai  :Smile:  patta nahin din kesa guzrey ga aaj  :Smile:  

Bhookh ki tou fikar nahin patta hai nahin lagey gii.. :Big Grin:  per pyaas abhi se lag rahii hai :S 

Let's see...

Baaqi sub ka kya haal hai n kya horaha hai aaj?  :Smile:

----------


## Eternity

mera roza tu bohat acha guzra, aur boohat fast din guzra ajj ka mashAllah se. 

khana tu waisay b main itna nahi khati, per ulti seedhi cheezien baar baar mun main dalti ruk rahi thi, like gum wagiera :$ ajj pehla din tha, i hope kal ya 1/2 baad se yeh b nahi ho ga.

----------


## Fairy

Jee Insha-ALLAH zaroor  :Smile:

----------


## Eternity

abi just Taraveeh (i hope i spell rite :s) parh kar masjid se aye hain. so tired.

----------


## NInA

:Smile: 

hummm....bery tired...aaj phir sehri k liye late uthi...jaldi jaldi sehri ki...abb wait ker rahe hoon sis ka kay washroom say niklein tau mein VUZU ker k namaz perhoon :$

----------


## Qambar

aaj pehla roza,bahut excitment hai,achhay kaam kernay ko khud hi dil ker raha hai.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

acha lolz
Pehlay rozay ki wajah say aaj tou sehri khanay ko dil hi na kia bus majbooran aik parttha khaya

----------


## NInA

paratha  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: ...man yeh parata me ki neck say kabhi down nahin gaya...:S

----------


## Sporadic

bhai heavy hota hai na tou pura din guzar jata hai man  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

woh tau pata hai...but ...p-a-r-a-t-h-a  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sporadic

hahahaha
phir kia khati ho sahry main

----------


## NInA

lol...

mein halka phulka...sirf kal hi bhook lagi thi werna kaam chal jata hai...

me say subha subha roti nahin khaie jati...tau sometimes pasta with salan...sometimes french bread with salan.....etc :$

----------


## syeda

> paratha ...man yeh parata me ki neck say kabhi down nahin gaya...:S


kiyun perfecto??? parath gale se kiyun nahi down hota...aik bar apni neck ko ooper se le kar neeche tak dubana tha..paratha khud ba khud ander chala jaye ga..lol  :Big Grin:  

wll sara sall paratha nahi khao magarramazan mein zaror khana chiye  :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

:rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

Bhai y ramzan main parattha kiun khana chahiyae

----------


## syeda

bas mughe acha lgta hai meethi dahi k sath..lol

----------


## Sporadic

dehi meethi nahi hoti, meetha hota hai lolz
 :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz magar cheez to aik hai na..khane wali?? lol

----------


## Sporadic

haan yeh tou hai lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

yahan kia howa

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Thu Oct 06, 2005 4:26 am
> 
> paratha ...man yeh parata me ki neck say kabhi down nahin gaya...:S
> 
> 
> kiyun perfecto??? parath gale se kiyun nahi down hota...aik bar apni neck ko ooper se le kar neeche tak dubana tha..paratha khud ba khud ander chala jaye ga..lol  
> 
> wll sara sall paratha nahi khao magarramazan mein zaror khana chiye


:rolling; :rolling;

lol...aray me veggitarian na...zayada oliey cheezein nahin khati...aur paratah khani no bari baat..bas ghee say CHUPARA hua na ho :wink:

----------


## Eternity

damn, seriously abi tu din shuru howa hai,aur abi se pani peenay ka dil kar raha hai :s

----------


## NInA

abhi din shuru hua hai ya raat hui hai?  :Embarrassment: ....tum pakistan hi rehti ho na?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

nope NY :blush:

----------


## NInA

Ahaan...i knew it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

howcum ^o)

----------


## NInA

LAPD :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

wot the heck is this :s

----------


## NInA

:Embarrassment:  dayam i don't believe it...u live in NY and you donno what the HECT this is...

LAPD = Los Angeles Police Department

----------


## Eternity

LA ka NY se kia lena dena ??? :duno;

----------


## NInA

it was meant to be a joky thing ji :S

----------


## Eternity

aite 8-)

well rite now i m damn mad at sumone :x

----------


## NInA

:Smile: 

hayen....is everything alright?...


ermmm....me ki tabiyat kuch set niii...sehri ker k aur b kharab hoing...but still i just closed ma fast...Allah madaddddddddddd :$ sniff

----------


## Qambar

aaj subeh subeh office main hoon abhi koi bhi nahin aaya is liye thora bore hoing  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

dayam..itni jaldi kyun chale gaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

kyo keh Ramzan main time change ho gya hai, aur main kuchh zyadah hi jaldi aa gya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

sehri ke baad seehda office aa gaye kia ?

----------


## NInA

lolz AWWW...qambar ji...itni jaldi tau sparrows b uthne ko tayar nahin hoteen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

nahin namaz kay baad 2 hours so ker baad main aaya hoon,phir bhi jaldi aa gya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hehe..ahaan acha  :Big Grin: ...Njoy kero feer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

ab tou kafi log aa chukay hain.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

ahaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

kahna a chuke hein kafi log??

----------


## NInA

Un kay office aur kahaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm... :Smile: 

Aaj ajeeb sa din hai....m not feeling well  :Frown:  Itney kaam hein karne ko per dil nahin karaha  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

try go, anything but this, i've got to, anything but this world. try go, add more to it, options low, add more to this world.

----------


## NInA

mmmmm...

i feel like crying..."silent eyes" crying in a way..that ma eyes become less heavy and ma headache goes away....just feel like crying out...

----------


## Endurer

taking over me

----------


## NInA

hummmm

----------


## Eternity

sssssaad  :Frown:  ask why ? cuz of that earthquake.

----------


## NInA

yeah me 2  :Frown:

----------


## Eternity

hmmmmmmm

----------


## NInA

hummm.....suffering from fever and flu.....aaaaaaaaaaaaa cho...high coughs...

----------


## Eternity

lolz God Bless you

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Eternity

sharmili kuri :P

----------


## NInA

O-O-O..dil lay k urri :$ lol

----------


## Eternity

OooooOoooo :whistle;

----------


## NInA

agay bhool gaya :S

----------


## Eternity

lol

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Eternity

tum itna blush kiyoon karti ho ?

----------


## NInA

ahwein hi..."shy in ma eyes" :$....

----------


## Eternity

oooo0ooo0o subhanAllah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

:$ hehe...shankooo

----------


## Fairy

I guess fever n flu ka asar hai  :Big Grin: 

Kyun Nina?

----------


## Eternity

wow flu ka asar demagh per ho gaya?  :Embarrassment: 

kiddin nina :hug;

----------


## NInA

sniff....tumhein tau mein daikh loon gi  :Frown:

----------


## Eternity

lol :blush: tum kiyoon deekho gi :P

i m hella tired, aur abi iftari per kisi ke haan jana hai :x

----------


## NInA

lol....awww..

im bery fresh but flu is dripping outta ma nose....snifffffffffffffffffffffffffff...lol

----------


## Eternity

euuuuu lol

howz u feeling now?

----------


## NInA

lol..much better thx

----------


## Eternity

good

feeling lost!

----------


## Fairy

Kya huwa hai aaj Eternity? Yeh 2nd time kaha hai aapne aaj  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

stuck with cousins tonight :s abhi i'm on a freaking desktop with no msn messenger, yahoo messenger hai, per us per connect hi nahi ho raha, oper se notebook ka charger bhi ghayeb hai :s khair atleast dst chal rahe hai, and this works! :wink:

me ka fav track  :Stick Out Tongue: 

zindage luta doon, eik baar to muskura de
kuch nahi mera sab kuch, tere eik hassi k agey
ankhon ki ye namme, tere bin ye sabhi, aja de dey mujeh mere jaan. a kareb a! (mixed feelings :s  :Big Grin:  )

sach kahon ga mein, tera sath donga mein, koi mushkil ho, sab kuch sahon ga mein, raste fasle, keh rahe, sun bhi ley, ab sath chalon ga mein.

a tujeh pyar doon, zindage war doon, tere kadmon mein rakh doon jahan, a kareb a.

zindage ye lutta doon, eik baar muskura de, kuch nahi, mera sab kuch. tere eik hassi k aagey.

----------


## Eternity

> Kya huwa hai aaj Eternity? Yeh 2nd time kaha hai aapne aaj


lol second time ? i dunno may be roza lag raha hai  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## NInA

Crying....

----------


## Eternity

WHY ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

tears are showering from ma eyes like rain drops.....it's kinna feeling i never got be4..it's kinna sentiments i've never been through be4...i've expereinced every kinna expereinces of ma life...why this one is so bitter?

----------


## Eternity

awww, kia howa hai ? itni sad kiyoon ho rahi ho ?

----------


## NInA

:$ pata nahin.....bas....

----------


## TISHA

r u ok

----------


## Eternity

hmm.. i understand hota hai sumtimes aisay bhi, i hope tum jald hi is conditon se bahir aa jaoo  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

this track  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

i hope so too  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

:duno;

----------


## Eternity

wot happend tisha?

wot track endurer :duno; ?

and nina always hope 4 the best  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

i always do sis  :Smile: ...thxoo..

----------


## TISHA

nothin

----------


## Endurer

a kreab a! - OST - Ashiq banaya apne  :Frown: 

http://www.apniisp.com/hindisongs.php?id=1441

real player required  :Frown:

----------


## Eternity

lol ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## NInA

still...looking for an answer...:$ ahhh

"tears are showering from ma eyes like rain drops.....it's kinna feeling i never got be4..it's kinna sentiments i've never been through be4...i've expereinced every kinna expereinces of ma life...why this one is so bitter?"

----------


## Eternity

umm.. wot can i say yaar, kabhi kabhi u feel like ke "that's it, this is end of the world" per actually aisa hota nahi hai, zindagi tu bari lambi hoti hai, aur us ke imtehan b waqt ke saath barhtay hi jatay hain.so just believe in ur self and ofcourse Allah per. sab kuch theek ho jata hai.

----------


## NInA

END OF THE WORLD? HELL NO!

Talking b betraying by u'r REAL FRIENDS. how could THEY?......:@:@:@

----------


## xeon

yeh rona abhi tak chal raha hai :frown;

----------


## Eternity

nina?? how could they wot...... ?? fill in the blanks please  :Smile: 

and xeon kisi ko rota deekh kar us ko chup karwaya jata hai na ke itna stupid emoticon use kia jata hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Jeg står her og venter, venter på den en der aldrig forventer
Jeg står her og venter, venter på ham endu mere
Jeg venter lige på ham, kun ham især
Jeg venter og ved jeg, han kommer ikke
Det bliver jo nok forsent, det skal jeg aldrig forlæge!

Jeg venter på ham....jeg venter endnu mere....

by NInA KhAN.....(ALL RIGHTS RESERVED)

----------


## NInA

NO RONA ZEE MOTAY!

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## Eternity

wow wot waz that :s

----------


## NInA

Danish (Danmark National Language)

----------


## TISHA

i see

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## Eternity

> Danish (Danmark National Language)


oh tu urdu main bolo na cuz hum b understand kar sakien :blush:

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## TISHA

hi

----------


## xeon

> nina?? how could they wot...... ?? fill in the blanks please 
> 
> and xeon kisi ko rota deekh kar us ko chup karwaya jata hai na ke itna stupid emoticon use kia jata hai


yeh nina is emoticon sai hee chup hotee hai bara pasand hai is ko :frown;

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Tue Oct 11, 2005 3:41 am
> 
> Danish (Danmark National Language)
> 
> 
> oh tu urdu main bolo na cuz hum b understand kar sakien  :blush:


us ko tu khud samajh nahi aaee pashto ko danish keh rahee hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

per mujhay yeh emoticon nahi pasand lol

tu tumhien kaisay pata yeh pasthoo hai  :Embarrassment:  nina ne kia neend main likha tha yeh sab?

----------


## xeon

nina neend main hee thee plus raat ko bhi roza rakha hua tha us nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

tumhien tu sab khabr hai :whistle;

----------


## xeon

mujhe khabar nahi hogee tu or kis ko hogee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

tum mukhbari tu nahi kahi ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## xeon

woh kiya hota hai

----------


## Eternity

jo sab ki khabr rakhta hai  :Big Grin:  lol anywaz i m leaving, kafi late ho gaya hai yahan. bye.

----------


## Qambar

FEELING LIKE SLEEPY KYONKEH SEHRI KAY BAAD NEEND HI AATI HAI NAA  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> jo sab ki khabr rakhta hai  lol anywaz i m leaving, kafi late ho gaya hai yahan. bye.


Pakistan main tu late nahi hua ^o) late tu yahan ho raha hai :whistle;

----------


## Ghazel

feeling :sleep; :sleep; :sleep;

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## syeda

lolzzz zaheer bhai

----------


## Eternity

> Originally Posted by Eternity @ Mon Oct 10, 2005 7:55 pm
> 
> jo sab ki khabr rakhta hai  lol anywaz i m leaving, kafi late ho gaya hai yahan. bye.
> 
> 
> Pakistan main tu late nahi hua ^o) late tu yahan ho raha hai  :whistle;


main jahanum main rehti hoon got it ? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :x :x :x 

and i m feeling like kill the hell outa sumone, us ki 7 pusthien yaad rakhie. :ye;

----------


## NInA

again...once again..one of ma real friends betrayed me...HURTED me...... :Smile: .....ONCE BLOODY AGAIN.

...............................ajdioasdhuar¨,wåfo.  asåfd-oaslifsudfhma,isldo.kø-apåd'øacf-å0ursgædc-åsp.e7tubyrahojfkoac'p.-dairdpa.-då................................................  ..................................................  .........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Endurer

errrrr, take it easy nina  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> main jahanum main rehti hoon got it ?  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :x  :x  :x 
> and i m feeling like kill the hell outa sumone, us ki 7 pusthien yaad rakhie.  :ye;


wow kiya jaga choose kee hai rehnai ke liye akailai main maza nahi aata hoga hain na jabhi kisi kee 7 pushton ko yaad ker rahee hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

elaborate plz?

u are saying me to take it EASY.....what if it was you who would have been betrayed by 2 of u'r REAL friends...im not talking about everyday's friends...or NEt friends...im talking about those friends ..who are just like bros and sis's to u....

when they ignore ya like a piece of shit and change their attitudes towards u....than KNOW WHAT...it sure hurts...and im not very good with it EMOTIONALLY...

anywayz! thx

----------


## xeon

aray tum tu phir serious ho gaeen.
hota hai logon ko time diya kero may be wajah koi or ho.

----------


## NInA

waja koi aur nahin zee....abb samajh mein aya....PPL ko kaisay use kia jata hai..abb samajh mein aya kay PPL ko PPL ki tarah hi treat kerna chahiye...they deserve any better!

----------


## xeon

Remember one thing Allah knows everything. tu apni dealing fair rakho jis sai satisfaction bhi milai gee ke tumnai kisi ke sath bura nahi kiya. doosra inshAllah reward bhi milai ga

----------


## Eternity

true xeon.

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## Endurer

> elaborate plz?
> 
> u are saying me to take it EASY.....what if it was you who would have been betrayed by 2 of u'r REAL friends...im not talking about everyday's friends...or NEt friends...im talking about those friends ..who are just like bros and sis's to u....
> 
> when they ignore ya like a piece of shit and change their attitudes towards u....than KNOW WHAT...it sure hurts...and im not very good with it EMOTIONALLY...
> 
> anywayz! thx


exerting the pressure on the glass will only end up hurting one's very own hands.

----------


## Eternity

> Originally Posted by Eternity @ Tue Oct 11, 2005 6:38 am
> 
> main jahanum main rehti hoon got it ?  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :x  :x  :x 
> and i m feeling like kill the hell outa sumone, us ki 7 pusthien yaad rakhie.  :ye;
> 
> 
> wow kiya jaga choose kee hai rehnai ke liye akailai main maza nahi aata hoga hain na jabhi kisi kee 7 pushton ko yaad ker rahee hain


Allah na karay woh wahan b meray peechay aye :evil: :evil:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Wed Oct 12, 2005 12:22 am
> 
> elaborate plz?
> 
> u are saying me to take it EASY.....what if it was you who would have been betrayed by 2 of u'r REAL friends...im not talking about everyday's friends...or NEt friends...im talking about those friends ..who are just like bros and sis's to u....
> 
> when they ignore ya like a piece of shit and change their attitudes towards u....than KNOW WHAT...it sure hurts...and im not very good with it EMOTIONALLY...
> 
> anywayz! thx
> ...


That's why i say...
ReLaTionships Are LiKe GlAss... It MiGhT bE BeTteR To Be BrokEn Up ThEn To GeT hurT TryiNg To PuT iT bAcK ToGeThEr.!

----------


## Endurer

appalling enough, wont say anything further.

----------


## NInA

ok

----------


## Endurer

i like the second line of your signature, nina.

----------


## NInA

thx buddy....

----------


## NInA

buddy...can i ask u for a favor..

can u change the text...under ma username....to "SilenT EyEz"...

thx

----------


## Endurer

[glow=black:1c3579abf2]*Forfeit the game 
Before somebody else 
Takes you out of the frame 
And puts your name to shame 
Cover up your face 
You can't run the race 
The pace is too fast 
You just won't last 

You love the things I say I'll do 
The way I'll hurt myself again just to get back at you 
You take away when I give in 
My life, my pride is broken 

You like to act like you're someone 
You want someone to act like you 
You want to share what you've been through 
You live what youve learned*[/glow:1c3579abf2]

----------


## NInA

hummmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Endurer

> buddy...can i ask u for a favor..
> 
> can u change the text...under ma username....to "SilenT EyEz"...
> 
> thx


there are two options of doing that:

contact the admin at: http://www.desitwist.com/helpdesk.php
or buy a new username here http://www.desitwist.com/shop.php

i'm not the admin :evil:

----------


## NInA

:x.....fino...

----------


## xeon

hehehehe

----------


## Zaheer

haan yeh admin nahi hai main houn, but name change karnay k 1000 euro hon ge. manzoor hai?

----------


## NInA

bachu kero tau sahi... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

----------


## Zaheer

free main nahi karta main. 1000 euro transfer karo abhi phir baat aagay barhay gi.  :Wink:

----------


## xeon

kis kanjoos sai mangte ho admin yahan sai kuch nahi nikalnai wala

----------


## Zaheer

main ne socha shauq ka koi qeemat nahi to yeh bhi day dai gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

hahahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

adeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel :x.....

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Smile: 

Aur meiko bhookh laging abhii!  :Embarrassment: ops;

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Kya huwaa??

----------


## NInA

mummyyy...koi help nahin kerta  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Big Grin:  help ker to rahe hein zimmi bhai :wink:

----------


## Fairy

Kis cheez mein Nina?

----------


## NInA

just let it be.... :Frown:  i don't like this

----------


## Fairy

Aww...:S

Meiko kuch samajh nahin aaying!  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

just let it be APPO...

----------


## Endurer

samjh lies here > http://www.desitwist.com/viewtopic.p...asc&start=2040

 :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

me not feeling well

----------


## NInA

neither am i

----------


## Eternity

ermmm

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## Eternity

tum kiyoon sad hoti ho ?

----------


## NInA

ahhh bas mood blue

----------


## Eternity

mera mood red  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

ermmm

.....

.
.
....
...


jeg har det ik så godt...h-pind...og fiber....det er svare at jeg skal til skole i morgen......jeg bliver nok syg igen......men jeg håber jeg klare det godt. Inshallah

----------


## Eternity

i wish main b koi aisi language bol sakti jo koi na read kar sakta :s

----------


## NInA

:Frown: 

....
..
..
.
.
.
.
........................................

sowiee...but i dont feel like writing ma feelings in english/urdu..... :Frown: 

..................................

jeg ker kide af alt...............jeg er bare så sur....sur på livet....sur på min daglig routine.......................

----------


## Eternity

*khamoshi* sab se achi zuban.

----------


## xeon

> i wish main b koi aisi language bol sakti jo koi na read kar sakta :s


madam aap kee abhi bhi kuch samajh nahi aatee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## xeon

yes

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## xeon

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Smile:

----------


## TISHA

hi guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eternity

> Originally Posted by Eternity @ Wed Oct 12, 2005 3:16 pm
> 
> i wish main b koi aisi language bol sakti jo koi na read kar sakta :s
> 
> 
> madam aap kee abhi bhi kuch samajh nahi aatee


samjhnay ki koshish karna b nahi :whistle;

----------


## TISHA

:duno;

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Thu Oct 13, 2005 3:41 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Eternity @ Wed Oct 12, 2005 3:16 pm
> 
> ...


nahi aise faaltoo kaam log summer vacation main kerte hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

euu that "bat-in-my-room" episode is still trembling my limbs, so does those frequent tremors. I've absolutely no idea, of when will this come to an end, though every second at my end is spent thinking about them.

I'm actually busy with altering my online schedules lately, waking up late at night and missing the first hour at office daily is certainly the only worst thing i want to get rid of.

^^ ye kal likh raha tha, to net hi dc hogeya :s anyways abhi shopping ker k aya hoon, i'm luvin it  :Stick Out Tongue:  ajj aftari lite ki thi, cuz subha se tabiyat kharab thi, office b nahi ja saka, ab thore behter hai and i'm all charged up for tomorrow's day.

----------


## Endurer

you've got your dumb friends, i know what they say, they tell you i'm difficult, but so are they, but they dont know me, do they even know you? all the things you hide from me, all the shit that you do, all of the memories so close to me just fade away, all this time you were pretending, so much for my happy ending :dj;

----------


## NInA

humne fund raising program shuro ker dia hai..seminars and programs arrange ker rahe hain....got the permission....sponsers...and now just planning it out...

college mein dakhla mil gaya..43 week mein startin....quite happy...Allah khair karay...

----------


## Endurer

Allah kair kare ga

and congratulations, do your best  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

thx adeel..

i feel like sleepin....i feel like calling dr....i feel like talking to him for hurs....on the other hand side..i feel like discussing medical with him...discussing psychology of ptz.....:S i feel like listening to music..dancing.....wanna practice one LEG yoga...

wanna be tired..that tired ....that ma body feels damn light....i dont careeeeeeeeeeeeee....i just wanna b urs...i told ur neighborzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

----------


## Endurer

:Embarrassment: 

ab to waqaye Allah khair hi kare  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 

i'm going to sleep now, subha office jana hai, or agar ajj sogeya to phir weekend per hi late night online aya karon ga. abhi k liye take care everyone  :Smile: 

mein chahta hoon k mein ab dosron ki tarha sochna shuru ker doon, phir my conscience will question my identity, my entity, isi liye theek se faisla nahi ker pa raha, janta hoon k mushkil hai, per itna bhi mushkil nahi k mein ker hi na sakon, mujeh apni abilities ka pata hai, shayed mein akhri had dekhna chahta hoon, kal koi mujhse keh raha tha k ye provoke ker raha hoon mein, per mujeh aisa nahi lagta, explore ker raha hoon, aik hi baar mein sab sun lena chahta hoon takke baar baar taklef na ho, wese log kehte hien k kuch bhi aik hi baar men hassil nahien hota, or kuch bhi pora ka pora hasil nahien kia ja sakta. najane mujeh aisa kiun lagta hai k shaid ye akhri baar ho, or phir sab theek ho jaye, mein practical hoon, per mere soch shayed ab practical nahi rahe, justify kerna to door ki baat ab to apne baat ko samjhana bhi nahi aata, issi kash-ma-kash mein hum ye duniya chor dete hien, or peche reh jate hien kuch sawal, jinka jawab ya to humein baad mein milta hai, ya khud hum eik jawab ban ker reh jate hien, apne hi sawalon ka. jesa bhi hai or jo bhi hai, mein abhi apne paon per khara hoon, larkharaya nahi, i'm not proud of it, instead i'm grateful/gratified to the Almighty Allah, kiun k ye bhi eik nemat hai, k hum sab bardasht ker sakien, wo sab bhi jo hamare pohanch se door ho. mein isse apna imtehan bhi samjhta hoon or apna kaam bhi, shayed ye sab dekhne k lie hi mujeh pedah kiya geya, ab mein kiun peche haton ya ghabra jaon? jab k mere malik mujhse chahta hai k mein samna karon. in any and in every case, i'm twice, thrice blessed.

----------


## Endurer

*"Ae Ibn Adam! Eik meri CHAHAT hai, aur eik teri CHAHAT hai. Hoga to wohi jo meri CHAHAT hai. Pas agar toney supurd kardia apney ko iskey jo meri CHAHAT hai, to woh bhi mein tujhey dedounga jo teri CHAHAT hai.
Agar toney mukhalifat ki uski jo meri CHAHAT hai. to mein tujhey thaka dounga tujhko ismein jo teri CHAHAT hai. Phir wohi hoga jo meri CHAHAT hai!."*

----------


## NInA

^just love every bit of bit....MY FAV ONE EVER.

May God bless ya with everything best BUDDY! Allah tumhein himat day her acha kaam kerne ki, Amen.

Remember we are alwaýs with u  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

kabhi kabhi...zindagi mein kúch kaam pheli mertaba hotay hain...jin kay honay say humari lives per bohat gahra asar perhta hai. Kabhi positively hota hai tau kabhi negatively...

last kuch months ki struggle kay bohat tor dia hai mujhe. Sochti hoon..kab aram keron gi  :Frown: ....bohat ho gaya....bas aur nahin bardast kya jata..nani si jaan per zulm...koun berdash karay?  :Frown:  

yeh tau Allah all mighty nay himat ka pahmana itna buland ker dia hai kay abb kissi say dar nahin lagta sawaie uss kay...dil chahta hai her cheez mins mein ho jaye. her kaam secs mein.....sometimes i cross the queue. sometimes i sit back and watch each and every person. I feel like, i'm invisible..................

----------


## Endurer

very eloquent of you nina, i've never seen you doing that before. live up the spirit!  :Smile: 

i'm back  :Big Grin:  hmm soya nahi, per soney se behter kaam hi kiye  :Big Grin:  i'm charged up again, and am i supposed to mention my gratitude ^o) i guess not, yes, may be not, ok yes, umm ok i'd stay quiet.  :Stick Out Tongue:  but heck that charged me up :x and i wont hesitate saying thank you :wink: [ to whom it concerns, only ]

ab sehri ker loon uske baad baat hote hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

wat is going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Endurer

nothing special tisha.

in the office and feeling a lil bit fresh

----------


## syeda

hmm gud  :Big Grin:  

mein bhi abhi abhi college ayin hon aur thori der mein class b start hone wali hai..abhi tak to bohot fresh feel ho raha hai age ka nahi pata  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Sehree kee hai aaj  :Big Grin:  tu fresh tu feel hoga hee sara din

----------


## NInA

kuch kerne ka dil ni karing....i ran 10km without any water..anything...and came on number 2nd puray college mein....man im so tired...ghar mein koi nahin aur mere pass keys nahin..abhi library mein behting...:S:S:S:S:...

----------


## Fairy

Aww.... :Frown:  

Aur Xee bhai aap roz sehrii nahin kartey hein kyaa? :duno; 

Mujhe ab buhat neend aaying....:S

----------


## syeda

> Sehree kee hai aaj  tu fresh tu feel hoga hee sara din


sirf aj sehri ki hai?? pehle kia karte rahe the roze rakhne k liye??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

oh God  :Embarrassment: 

itni neend  :Embarrassment:  kal soya nahi, aise hi office chala geya, or office mein to aise neend a rahe thi  :Frown:  kabhi chair se gir raha tha, or :rolling; juma perhte howe i almost slept :$ per i managed to keep my eyes open, khair phir bari mushkil se din guzra, then exact aftar k waqt gher pohancha or aate hi aftari ki, like sirf shake or date li, or phir so geya, abhi utha hoon, nuggets fry ker k laya hoon and i'm feasting on em  :Stick Out Tongue: 

you tell? ^o)

ye dil dewana dewana hai ye dil :dj; menen uske shehar ko chora, uske galli mein dil ko torra :dj;

----------


## NInA

kuch kerne ka dil ni karing....i ran 10km without any water..anything...and came on number 2nd puray college mein....man im so tired...ghar mein koi nahin aur mere pass keys nahin..abhi library mein behting...:S:S:S:S:...

abb dANCINGGGGGG N TIERDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## Endurer

ishq per zor nahi, hai ye wo aatish shayed, jo lagaye na lage or bhujaye ba bhuje :dj;

ankhon ney kuch aise chua, haka hakla uns howa, dil ko mehsos howa :dj;

----------


## NInA

ermmm...feelin...hyperactive....frustrated....kinn  a romantic hoing :$ and wants to talk with SOMEBODY :$....lol

----------


## Endurer

who am i? where am i? God :s

soya nahi tha theek se, office mein b neend aye, per kal jaise nahi thi, geeeks :s

khair aftari per zara late pohancha gher, or a kar as usual lite se aftari ki, then notebook on ki, korn ka disturbed play kia, mom and sibs shopping kerne chale gaye, abhi tak nahi aye, per mein :s oh dang, notebook lap mein thi or mein so raha tha, woah :s pata nahi kis farishte ney utha dia  :Big Grin:  uthate hi i stared in wonder, like where the heck am i :s khair nothing too subtle, face wash kia or phir online ageya, aate hi sab ney attack ker dia :@ :x or oper se cousin ka fone ageya hk se, geeeeee kitna bolte hai :x khair menen keh dia k battery low hai, after 45 minutes of idiotic guftugo :x or phir khud hi off kerke apne senses bahal kiye  :Stick Out Tongue: 

waddup people? weekend hai, anything special going on?

----------


## NInA

lol awww...adeeloo u v na...

well..ma body is aching like HELL......because of that so called race...mannnn.....having lil skin infection abhi tek....bore hoing..kaam kerne ka dil chah raha....:S.....kissi per bohat gussa a raha hai..dil chah raha hai PC tor doon (USS KA).....anywayz

----------


## Endurer

kiska PC torna hai ?  :Big Grin:  

wese app abhi tak baaz nahi ayen apni athletics se :x kal bhi 10 km/10 min mein kiya tha at the speed of 200 kilometer per hour :rolling;

----------


## NInA

lolz...haan bas hai aik...

lol...kya keroon yar...i look speed..i love RUNNING!  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I appreciate that  :Smile: 

mein nassa nassa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

hehehe  :Big Grin: 

drop it on me...drop it on me...lalaaaaaaa

----------


## Endurer

thoughts of suicide, freak it out :dj;

----------


## waffa

just feeling gud wid some one

----------


## Endurer

thats nice

----------


## waffa

thnkz.......frend  can i call u ?

----------


## Endurer

I'll be delighted  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

hi

----------


## NInA

feeling bery good...fresh...taro taza....pain has gone....feet are ok...but a lil signs of pain are still der....ah...just woke up..8am...n now studying

----------


## Fairy

Good to hear that Nina  :Smile: 

Hmm...mein ab PC off karne walli hoon n yahan se uth k kya karoongii bilqul patta nahin  :Big Grin:  maybe room ki safayii may be kuch aur  :Smile: 

Dekhtey hein sunday kesa guzarta hai  :Smile:  I hope aap subka acha n refreshing ho :givefl;

----------


## NInA

kewl sis...hope 4 THE BEST  :Big Grin: ...i hope mera b changa ho  :Big Grin: 

ahhhh me bore hoing KITAABON mein.

----------


## Fairy

Jee let's hope all goes well today  :Wink: 

Aur kya parhtii ho aap Nina?  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Amen  :Smile: 

Mein? bohat kuch  :Big Grin: ...waisay 10th grade ki student hoon aur 1 yr of college b ker rahe hon  :Smile: ...aur app?

----------


## Fairy

Mein masters karahii hoon eco. mein  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Wow mashAllah.  :Smile: 

well, mera interest IT and Medical mein hai. College mein sciences mein ker rahe hoon. Agay merey pass 2 choices hain...

Medical and IT courses  :Smile: 
IT and Criminology/Criminal Law  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:  wow!

Dono kafii achey hain  :Smile:  Wish u all the best with all u do sweety  :Smile: 

Good luck! :up;

----------


## NInA

Thanks Appoooooooo :hug; 2 u 2!

----------


## Fairy

:hug;

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Endurer

exact aftar per utha  :Big Grin:  nabeeeeeeeeeeeeel :x darrya dia isne mujeh :s khair back to my sunday, well aftari k baad khala agaye thien, she is here and making my day  :Big Grin:  mosam kaafi acha hai, abhi coffee pe hai, or sath sath geo dekh raha hoon, mere right per mom & khala hien and left per geo news, front per notebook or back per cushion  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

the good news is k hum gher change ker rahe hien december tak :dj;

----------


## NInA

wowwww...gr8  :Big Grin: ...mubarkhan

----------


## NInA

PISSED OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

FEEL LIKE SLAPPING SOME1 BUTT OFF. HATE HUMANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HATE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

FEEL LIKE BENDING LIKE BOWL...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## waffa

hmm its nice ........

----------


## Endurer

whats nice waffa?  :Smile: 

nina :x ghusa kam kiya karo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## sweetluv

im happy and sad

----------


## NInA

im frustrated and PISSED OFF

----------


## NInA

"Sticks n Stones may Break My Bones but Words can NEVER Hurt ME"

NInA.....

----------


## TISHA

wat happen

----------


## NInA

kuch khas nahin Tisha...

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## NInA

how's ju(u)?

----------


## Fairy

Kya huwa Nina ? 

Aur mein buhat neend kar k uthi hoon n ab dhimaagh ghoom raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

kuch khas nahin appooooo!

----------


## Fairy

Chalo achii baat hai  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

neend nahi aye or 1 hour tak bed per aise hi laita raha, anyways i'm up, or sehri ker ke phir try karon ga. feeling disdain and contempt all around and all over.

----------


## NInA

same here...neend nahin aing..however, eyes are also cool down..and sar dard b theak :S...tori si eyes tired..
dil nahin chah raha kuch kerne ko.....soch rahe hoon to take a bath...:S

----------


## Endurer

what a moon, in my 21 years and so at planet earth, i've never ever seen such a horrific moon before, i just gazed it out of my window, and this is almost how it looks now, note: this image is to give you an idea about the moon outside my window. bloody red!

----------


## NInA

ahaan....interestin

----------


## Endurer

GOT IT

nasa confirms it here:

http://sunearth.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse/OH/OH2005.html



2005 Oct 17: Partial Lunar Eclipse
The last event of the year is a rather shallow partial eclipse of the Moon. The penumbral phase begins at 09:51 UT, but most observers will not be able to visually detect the shadow until about 10:30 UT A timetable for the major phases of the eclipse is as follows:

       Penumbral Eclipse Begins:  09:51:25 UT
        Partial Eclipse Begins:  11:33:59 UT
           Greatest Eclipse:  12:03:18 UT
         Partial Eclipse Ends:  12:32:26 UT
        Penumbral Eclipse Ends:  14:15:08 UT
In spite of the fact that the eclipse is so shallow (the Moon's southern limb dips just 2.2 arc-minutes into Earth's dark umbral shadow), the partial phase last nearly one hour. This is due to the grazing geometry of the Moon and umbra

At the instant of greatest eclipse (12:03 UT), the Moon will stand near the zenith for observers in the central Pacific. At that time, the umbral eclipse magnitude will be only 0.068. North Americans will all see the start of the event, but the Moon sets by mid-eclipse for observers east of the Mississippi River and Great Lakes. Further west, the entire event is visible from the Pacific coast provinces and states as well as eastern Asia and Australia.

----------


## NInA

ahaan quite interesting....nice info

----------


## sanam

im enjoying desitwist! and im happy!

----------


## TISHA

hi sanam!

----------


## sanam

hey

----------


## NInA

hey sanum ....good to hear  :Smile: ...keep enjoyin

----------


## Endurer

ageya wapis :s

----------


## syeda

kon??

----------


## xeon

John

----------


## Endurer

aye haye xee bhai :frown;

syeda mein aya hoon na wapis online :s

----------


## syeda

hmm gud..kiyun aye wapis??? kam khatam ho gaya tha..lol

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...furious at the moment 

Patta nahin log itney fazool hein aajkal k hum hein jo har baat sun lettey hein :@ Inko tou bus...........:tort; 

Fazool log fazool bakwas...woh bhi full time! Had hotti hai...Bachon kop sehma k agar koi bahadur aur sacha sabit hotta tou yeh sub se aagey hottey! :curse;

----------


## NInA

I feel like dancing slowly ..moving ma hips...ma hands...ma feet....dancing like noone is watching....i feel like moving ma head in scuh way that ma hair flip in opposite direction...i feel like imagining....with the ONE..i.......................

----------


## Endurer

just chill chill just chill chill :dj;

----------


## Endurer

:Embarrassment: 

Aapi ^o) apko kia howa :biggrin;

----------


## NInA

janti nahin hoon jisko..chahne lagi hoon ussko..ho gaya hai..jane mujhko ho gaya hai kya..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Nina ^o) 

Adeel...kuch nahin ab theek hoon  :Smile: 

Aur Nina jee ko zaroor kuch hogaya hai aaj  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

hogeya hai tujhko to pyar nina, lakh ker le to inkar nina :wink:

----------


## Fairy

lol!

----------


## NInA

im fucking pissed off.....about to cry...

 dont care, I just wanna be yours
I know I told you Id
Never love you the way that I did again
After all that you did to me
But I got to say

I dont care, I just wanna be yours
And I am trying everything in my power
To never ever say
Please come back to me
But I got to say

Promised me
Youd always be
Youd never let me go
You took the ring and
All the things that came with being my girl

The tragedy as I walked through that door
you had your feet up over the seat
All I heard was screaming
It was just like a movie
Too real to be
That just cant be my bride to be, no!

I was shocked this could be 
never thinking one day I'd take
This blow blow blow
I was starting to feel like
I should kill everything that was moving--whoa
Never been in hell like this
Somebody wake me up

[Chorus]
I dont care, I just wanna be yours
I know I told you Id
Never love you the way that I did again
After all that you did to me
But I got to say

I dont care, I just wanna be yours and
I am trying everything in my power
To never ever say
Please come back to me
But I got to say

Crazy boy was he just kept going 
Cause she was the only one that had noticed me
Staring into the eyes
That I will one day call my babe
How could Ive fallen so in love
With someone Id known for years
Not even know that
Shed be the one
To reveal my worst fears

It was just like a movie
Too real to be that just can't be my bride to be no
I was shocked this could be 
never thinking one day I'd take
This blow blow blow
I was starting to feel like
I should kill everything that was moving--whoa
Never been in hell like this
Somebody wake me up

I dont care, I just wanna be yours
I know I told you Id
Never love you the way that I did again
After all that you did to me
But I got to say

I dont care, I just wanna be yours and
I am trying everything in my power
To never ever say
Please come back to me
But I got to say

I did'nt mean to do
All those things to you
Tell me what to do to make it up to you
Ill do everything, anything that you want me to

I did'nt mean to do
All those things to you
Tell me what to do, oh, to make it up to you
Ill do everything, anything that you want me to

Should I leave should I go
should I break apart
My mama said you would break my heart
I cant believe you would sleaze you a slut a hoe
now you want to have a change of heart
Whod have thought
That you would deceive me
Love of my life
Youre my queen like Evie
And you didnt even tell me you leaving
I had to hear about it on Escandalo TV
now who's this man creeping in the back door
bout' to hit him with the fo fo fo
I know you keep saying that you loving me so
But why the hell you crushing him for, god damn now!

I dont care that's what Ricky says
and if I catch him then he'll be dead
I dont play that mommy
Now back to the jerk you go
I left your reeboks by the front door--kick rocks bitch.

I dont care, I just wanna be yours
I know I told you Id
Never love you the way that I did again
After all that youve been to me
But I got to say

I dont care, I just wanna be yours and
I am trying everything in my power
To never ever say
Please come back to me
But I got to say

Sorry baby

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations, i've an enemy. its gotta be fun  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

same here  :Smile:  looking fwd to it! :$

----------


## NInA

hummmm

bailamossssssssssssssssssssssssssss.........

jeg har det ik så godt, men stadig væk er jeg glad...
glad for de andre...glad for at ik være mere sur eller vred...
jeg har ikke imod nogen...
...........men jeg kunne ik bare led væreeeeeeeeeeeee------------------------------

----------


## TISHA

:Frown:

----------


## NInA

awww what happened

----------


## TISHA

sorry cant tell hop u wont mind

----------


## TISHA

sorry cant tell hope u wont mind

----------


## NInA

of course not!  :Smile: .....hope u feel better!

----------


## TISHA

thax i am kind of happy anyway

----------


## NInA

goodiee

----------


## TISHA

ya

----------


## NInA

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

Wafa ka naam na lo yaaro wafa hi dil dukhati hai
Wafa ka naam lete hi humain ik bewafa ki yaad aati hai!

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Smile: 

m tired  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

m tired 2 dua kerna sab ke project kal finish ho jae izzat sai  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

ohooo zee :wink:

----------


## xeon

:frown;

----------


## TISHA

wat happened

----------


## xeon

that was for nina  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

that was sho shwet of u zeeeeeeeeee!  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzzz magar us mein sweet kia tha nina??

----------


## NInA

apas di gal hai :wink:..OLALA

----------


## syeda

lolzzz ok :Wink:

----------


## NInA

:wink:

----------


## syeda

:Big Grin:  :givefl; :hug1: :hug1:

----------


## NInA

hyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Allah :hug1: :blush:

----------


## Qambar

kia huaaaaaaaaaa :hugs1;

----------


## NInA

hyeeee...qambar sharam kero

----------


## Qambar

kaisi sharm  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Endurer

DesiTwist.com Aries 
Most of us do whatever it takes to avoid stress, in any way, shape or form. Then again, some folks crave it. They thrive on it. You know someone who answers that description: someone who just can't stand it when things aren't turbulent. If you wake up with the feeling that they're trying to stir something up between you and a loved one, listen to your gut. You know their technique, and your antennae are twitching like mad. How about confronting this, and nipping it right in the bud?

----------


## NInA

aaaahaaaaaaaaaaNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## Endurer

exhausted! ahh not actually :$

----------


## NInA

Very depressed

----------


## TISHA

:x

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## TISHA

im mad

----------


## TISHA

actully angary

----------


## NInA

???...erm..

im trying to be naughty

----------


## TISHA

why

----------


## NInA

Just FELT like so...:$

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## syeda

hmm kia ho raha hai??

----------


## NInA

kuch khas nai..tussi sunao

----------


## syeda

kuch khass nahi bas break hoi hai..to mein ithe a gai an..lol

----------


## NInA

goodie..

im chattin with ma dearest friend and workin

----------


## syeda

hmm gud..

me chatting with ma freind and writing a mail..lol

----------


## NInA

lol..cooooooooooooL....

----------


## syeda

nahi wo cool nahi ho sakta coz wo fridge mein nahi hai..lol

----------


## NInA

lolz...tau freezer mein hai kia?

----------


## syeda

nahi wo cool hai hi nahi..lol

----------


## NInA

lol acha

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Howz everyone today?

----------


## syeda

fine shine fit n cool n u??

----------


## NInA

fine appo... :Smile: ...hows u..

hummm...

me kafi lazy ho gayeen hoon...routine kharab karing :x

----------


## TISHA

feeling great

----------


## Fairy

I m fine Nina  :Smile: 

Aaj cousins k haan aftaar hai...so aaj mein mazzey ki aftaarii karne walli hoon...aunt biryani banayeingii n aur bhi buhat kuch  :Big Grin: 

Filhaal sounney ka mood tha per ab time nahin hai  :Frown:  Agar sou gayee tou mom n baaqii sub utha tou deingey kaafi ACHEY tareeqey se n us k baad dose alag milleyga :P  :Frown: 

Aaj ka din ab tak tou acha jaa raha hai  :Smile:  aagey bhi acha hi hoga i guess...bus new dress nahin milla  :Frown:  yeh hamara Tailor.......:@:@:@ ab koi aur select karna hoga dress :S 

Hmm....let's see  :Smile: 

Aap subka din kesa hai?

----------


## NInA

awwwwww....app chupke say so jao..door lock ker k...muhahaa.... :Big Grin: ...

me ka abhi start hua hai..kafi ok jaing...tori dair mein aik boring book read kerni hai :S:S:S

----------


## Fairy

lol! 

aur Nina phir mom chupkey se dandey maareingey na  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Like agar mein souyii tou aftaar se pehley uthoongii nahin phir :s Aur taiyaar bhi hona hai abhi  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

awwww...aisa kerna..rastay mein so jana..makeup ker k  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...hehe jk

awwww...:hug; jadoo ki jhappi..to ma appoooo

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Thankuu Nina :hug; 

n patta hai kya? 1 hour souyii mein...n uthtey hi seedha gayii  :Big Grin:  

Abhi wapas aayii hoon n m very tired  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

awwww... :Smile: 


...

mera mood bohat off hai,,,without a reason..

tanha tanha...yeh kal..hum tum..haaraan nazrein..pal pal gum sum...darke dil...halka sa......lagta haiiiiii.....tehraaa saaaa...

----------


## zeeast

I feel like...:s :s
and again like..:s

----------


## Endurer

i feel like eating peanuts.

----------


## NInA

i feel like looking for some classic gun..and practice shootin..wohooooooooooooo :wink:

----------


## TISHA

ok feelling good

----------


## NInA

asleeeeeeeeeep

----------


## xeon

hmmm dil ker raha hai koi pakore bana ker dai or sath main imlee kee chatni uff

----------


## NInA

lol...paitooooooooooo

----------


## xeon

:frown; roza hia werna batata kon paitoo hai

----------


## NInA

muhaha..baatao bataoo...:frown;

----------


## xeon

yeh khofnak sa avatar kiyun laga liya tumnai  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

kahin bayhoosh na ho jana  :Wink:

----------


## xeon

behosh kiya rooh nikal ker bahar bhag rahee thee baree mushkil sai roka hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

lolz...itni khoofnaak paya :P

----------


## TISHA

i am relaxed

----------


## TISHA

wat hapened

----------


## sanam

i dont know

----------


## TISHA

forget it

----------


## Mr_cool

friendz wat happened here.... :ang9:

----------


## rikpitti

hey dude
     i think sharing feelings should be with loved one s not in public or not in some chats

----------


## TISHA

wat

----------


## ali_050

:Smile:                                                              HI saba my name is ali and i want to friendship with u plzz becz i dont have any friend before would u be my friend plz plzz reply me at ali_050.

----------


## NInA

Welcome on board...ull make many friends here

----------


## Roshni

> HI saba my name is ali and i want to friendship with u plzz becz i dont have any friend before would u be my friend plz plzz reply me at ali_050.


 :lol: 

hope u find a good friend for yourself here :ye;

----------


## Roshni

it only hurts when I'm breathing
My heart only breaks when it's beating
My dreams only die when I'm dreaming
So, I hold my breath--to forget

----------


## NInA

iss waqt bohat sakt gussa a raha hai mujhe apne aap per..aur rona b a raha hai..mera bachpan ka locket koh gaya mujhse aaj..kis per ALLAH likha tha.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## manni9

awwww,
sorry for u,but roone say mil thordi jae ga

----------


## NInA

mera fav bachpan ka locket tha yar :'( bachpannnnnnnnnnnnnnn! mujhe abhi tek yaad hai..jab woh chori hotay hotay bacha tha 6th class mein  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

tou abi kon si pachpan ki ho gain,abhi bhi tou bachpan hi hea na  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:Frown:  :Frown:  mazak na karein....me ko bohat duhk ho raha hai....apni laperwaie hi waja say  :Frown:  dua karein mil jaieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaaw... I hope tumhe jaldi mil jae wo locket  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

awww ameen miljae ga  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

Perfectionist, duaa karo InshAllah mil hi jayega :ye;

----------


## NInA

thx guys  :Frown:  AMENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sumameeen  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:hug1:

----------


## NInA

> :hug1:


  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## manni9

werna Naila will buy for u,patta hea she is very rich

----------


## NInA

> werna Naila will buy for u,patta hea she is very rich


ahaan..appko bara pata hai :wink: phir tau appse lena chahiye :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

happy and sad

----------


## Endurer

tisha what better can we expect from you other than a combo :s

well just woke up, the worst day (one of) my life has passed away. lets see what do i get from 2day.

----------


## TISHA

wat im just talking abt my feelings

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## Fairy

Nina locket milla tumhein sweety? I hope zaroor mil jaye :hug;

n is waqt...hmm....sehrii k baad tabiyat ajeeb si hoing :S per shukar hai aaj chutti hai  :Big Grin:  warna tension hotii jaaney ki  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

hey feelin great

----------


## NInA

sniff * nahin appo..inshAllah aaj try maroon gi..jahaan mujhe shak hai k ghoma ho ga :S...dua kero :S

----------


## Fairy

Haan zaroor Allah karein mill jaye  :Smile: 

Achey se dhoondhna agar kisine churaya nahin tou zaroor mill jayega Insha-Allah  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

sniff....i went to library today...asked everyone....receptionist...but negative..... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  snifffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff......

khair...aaj ka din bohat acha tha..kafi thak gaye but college ka pehla din bohat hi acha guzra...teachers tau choro..students b bohat ache tay ..and very frank.. :Big Grin:  im lovin it..

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Frown: 

n glad to hear k din acha raha n tumhein college mein acha lag raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

feeling...occupied... slain.......

----------


## NInA

awww thx appiya...per locket  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Frown: 

Kya karsaktey hein Nina...i wish kaheen se mill jaye kabhi  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Amen  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

kis per ilzaam lagai ga ab :frown;

----------


## NInA

TUM PER :x

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TISHA

haste raho

----------


## NInA

im pissed off rite now

----------


## TISHA

how sad

----------


## NInA

yeh very SAD!

----------


## Endurer

just had my sehri, abhi tou kuch khas nahi ker raha, just reading news.

----------


## NInA

Just totally blank! Yet don't wanna talk wth any1 but still am having words with adeel. 

however, Break me to prove i'm unbroken!

----------


## Fairy

That's gud  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Smile:

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## Roshni

*REVULSION*

I swear My Love, I am gona hate you for the rest of my life . . .!

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## zohaib_zaheer

aur main bhi sad

----------


## Roshni

* REVULSION*

It's unbelievable but I'll believeyou 
Unforgivable but I'll forgive you 
You're irreplaceable but I'll replace you. . .!!!

----------


## Endurer

partner you are going to sabotage or what?

mujeh abhi temprature hgeya phirse, cold/fever/sore throat/body ache.. sab aik sath.. abhi augmentin 375 mg li hai and i know k ajj mera din kesa guzre ga ye kha ker.

----------


## TISHA

happy kinda

----------


## Roshni

> partner you are going to sabotage or what?
> 
> mujeh abhi temprature hgeya phirse, cold/fever/sore throat/body ache.. sab aik sath.. abhi augmentin 375 mg li hai and i know k ajj mera din kesa guzre ga ye kha ker.


Sabotage...hmm...precise to some extent Partner, but Nullifying you may call it :ye; 

or kesa guzre ga aap ka din augmentin kha kar? u might wana take some Sudafed or something, it helps a lot. 

*REVULSION* 
Re-living the last few moments of the lost Utopia, before Alice comes back to her senses, i'll elope from the Wonderland again...!

----------


## Endurer

perhaps 'emphatic' would do.

din bas theek hi tha, neither good nor bad, though aj routine se kuch ziada hi kaam kiya. jo mein kaafi dair se chah raha tha.

----------


## Aleena

feeling freeeeeshhhh..!!!

----------


## Roshni

Partner: ah hanh keh sakte hain :ye;

*REVULSION*

Still out of your reach, since you have lost The key forever, you shall never be able to unlock the secrets of my soul ever again EVER!

----------


## TISHA

i feell great

----------


## Azim

welll good idea

----------


## syeda

feeling good

----------


## Roshni

*REVULSION*

All day sun hides the most, but at night, my inner demon comes to haunt me.

----------


## zeeast

after so long me step into this thread....
but still don't know wat to show and wat to hide...but honestly..nowadays i'm walking like a confused bug......many things happenings around me....and it seems like each one has got more importance then the other one....but can't pointing out ...wat shud take in consideration at first..... :duno; 
I'm never ever being in such a situation...I have so many things to ask...as many questions are there in my mind...even the number of ppl (whon 'll being asked by me) is more then that.....but wat...there again my ego .........why i do ask them...wat if they refuse, :duno; and more over why don't they tell me the whole thing by their selves......huhhh.....this thing is opening another door ...for a different kind of depression.....wat I'm to them..... :duno; I think...me shud not go into more detail......

----------


## Endurer

pretty amorphous of you zeeast sis, now you need a pretzel and umm some coffee (black), dont you? ^o)

----------


## NInA

pretty ok, neck is still in pain..but no probs....sehri ki...now a bit of studyin...preparing maself for technology ...4 long lessons :banghead:

----------


## Roshni

*REVULSION*

You bruised me, there is something broken inside me, beyond repair so we have some unfinished business to deal with, you deserve agony, and I, relief!

----------


## TISHA

happy

----------


## zeeast

> pretty amorphous of you zeeast sis, now you need a pretzel and umm some coffee (black), dont you? ^o)





well at 7:10 am.....and black coffee......well...shud i remind you that iys Ramazan...  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

I'm still in the same state....

----------


## NInA

not pheeling good....drowsy......neck pain..etc

----------


## Fairy

Same here  :Frown:  not feeling good 2day  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

na koi humsafar hai na koi razdan hai, jalta hai mera dil bas aag ki tarha, mujhko jis ki talash hai, janey usko kiski aas hai.. jalta hai mera dil bas Aag ki tarha :dj;

zindagi k hazar pehlo hien, zindagi hai k aik afsana, na sunna saka kissi ko haal - e- zaar apna. tera raaz khul na jaye, mere ghum ki dastan sai :dj;

mujhko jiski talash hai, janey usko kis ki aas hai, na koi humsafar hai na koi razdan hai, jalta hai mera dil bas aag ki tarha.

udass ankhon mein uksa chehra hai, dil mein bhi uski yaad baaki hai, zara dil pe hath rah ker mere hum nasheen bata de, tujeh kia diya jahan ney, mujeh kia mila jahan se. :dj; :mad4;

----------


## NInA

kinda sleepy...missed ma first lesson cuz of fu**ing alarm....now not feel like going to college.

 :Frown:

----------


## syeda

awww koi bat nahi perfecto

feeling very sleepy coz jab mein sehri karne k bad so gai to dubara uthne ko dil nahi kar raha tha aur college b ane ko dil nahi kar raha tha

----------


## Roshni

*REVULSION*

burn me alive, My Love, burn me!

----------


## Qambar

aaj se Eid ki chhutian ho rahi hain, so im very excited  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Yeah me too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

at last! the job is done, thanks to my commitment with / for Dst.

----------


## NInA

kafi sleepy..feeling not good..didnt had dinner sahi say.....sniff

----------


## Aleena

sara din so kar ab headache ho raha hai :s, may be i need more sleep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

*REVULSION*

You don't need to seek for beseech My Love, you stabbed me, you bruised me, and NOW, it is your turn!

----------


## xeon

> na koi humsafar hai na koi razdan hai, jalta hai mera dil bas aag ki tarha, mujhko jis ki talash hai, janey usko kiski aas hai.. jalta hai mera dil bas Aag ki tarha :dj;


Maira gana churanai wale :x

----------


## NInA

me quite ok....doing fine.....celebrating EID!

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Nov 01, 2005 11:34 pm
> 
> na koi humsafar hai na koi razdan hai, jalta hai mera dil bas aag ki tarha, mujhko jis ki talash hai, janey usko kiski aas hai.. jalta hai mera dil bas Aag ki tarha :dj;
> 
> 
> Maira gana churanai wale  :x


appko ice cream le to di thi, ab or kia chahiye hai :evil:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 6:38 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Nov 01, 2005 11:34 pm
> 
> ...


tumein nahin pata? laatoon k bhoot bataoon say nahin mante :mrgreen:

----------


## Roshni

*REVULSION*


We should have done our best to see another day, the consequence we pay ...
for throwing it all away... for throwing it alll away...

----------


## Endurer

stand by here we go again, just u lemme wait let me know again , ain't nobody, special girl im just a friend, i bet u cant recall my name, i think about you everyday 24/7 girl in every way, try 2 move on but what can i say, no one else can take your place, i guess i done this when i should have done that, i tried to be smart but i want you so bad, have you ever needed what you've never ever had, i just cant get enough. just when it looks like im gonna get close, my lips mess up and my words don't flow, i just cant wait till we freaking more frequently baby, cuz i cant get enough, oh no I should have spoke up, c whats going on, now i'm choked up, like i was sleeping and should have woke up, i ain't gonna let it end like this, word of town says you broke up, u been around and keep your hopes up, i'll be around and baby know what, i'm bringing what you can't resist. :dj;

wondering? ^o) raghav's kabhi aar kabhi paar :dj;

now playing: aashiq banaya - remix

today: slept 

tonight: nothing much

----------


## NInA

naaa janeeeeeeeeeeeee kyun..

just a min ago..talked with mA senorrr.....he was on his way to work

im feeling cool...went outside with friends..had fun :applaud;

----------


## Endurer

movie konsi dekkhi ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

"eatin dinner while raining" :P

----------


## Endurer

huh? is it sum movie  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

huh that's what happened  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ahh great, i love dinner wali barish  :Big Grin:  though this is not going to make any a sense.

but o yeah, rain/dinner/candles/audioslave turns me on.

----------


## NInA

lol..that was exactly the same i had tonight  :Big Grin: ....with ricky martine ... :Big Grin:  ahhh....background music..

----------


## Endurer

wo wo wo wo wo - ricky martin ^o) was that sum gay-bash ^o)

girl that really haunts me  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

lolzzz..wow.. :Big Grin:  great! wanna have one night out with me?  :Big Grin: ..ok lemme explain..

soft slow music....(instrumentel)....some candels.....yellow/purple light......wIndow table...rain drops....:S...ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!

----------


## Endurer

as the sun disappears.. only the real fear **sputters** nina ji :$

----------


## NInA

AWWWWWW....DON'T WORRY.

I'M BESIDES YA ALL ALONG.
U WON'T BE LOST, THAT I ASSURE

ARE U WITH? :$

----------


## Endurer

censor karo darling :$

----------


## NInA

kyun? :$ 

tere bin..tere bin..yeh dil kaheen..nahin lagta nahin lagta..nahin lagta :$

rahoon ghar mein tau dil doobay.....:$.....hyee

----------


## Endurer

calling me, calling me as you fade to black  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

hayen :S sab romance khatam ker dia!

----------


## Endurer

msn per ajao :@ yahan se censor kero :$

----------


## NInA

nahin :@....me ko yahaan hi kerna hai :$

----------


## Endurer

then you came around me, the walls just disappeared, nothing to surround me, i keep me from my fears, i'm unprotected, see how i've opened up. you've made me trust.. i've never felt like thsi before.. i'm naked around you.. doesn't show.. you see right through me and i cannot hide.. i'm naked around you and it feels so right :dj;

----------


## NInA

hyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :hug;

...take me to u'r heart....standing outa mountine...lokkin on the scared blue sky..i should see some friends....i dont need too much talking..without saying anything..all i need to some1 who makes me on sane...:$

take me to u'r heart..take ma hand......

----------


## Endurer

no mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooore no more i'm missing you no more....

----------


## NInA

:Frown: ....life is searching...time to breaking....:$life is so awaiting...take me to love..nobody shaking :$....

----------


## Endurer

pyar kabhi marta nahi, hum tum marte hien, hote hien wo log amar pyar jo kerte hien.

----------


## Roshni

*REVULSION* 

as an incompleteness rests inside, fears doesn't fear me anymore, i have not wept yet, i have not winced either, you could not fathom my mourns, I cannot hear your sighs either, you have not returned yet, i am never gone either...

I sought for Revulsion indeed, Revulsion! 

but...

Revulsion?

----------


## Roshni

> then you came around me, the walls just disappeared, nothing to surround me, i keep me from my fears, i'm unprotected, see how i've opened up. you've made me trust.. i've never felt like thsi before.. i'm naked around you.. doesn't show.. you see right through me and i cannot hide.. i'm naked around you and it feels so right :dj;


very touching Partner. :ye;

----------


## NInA

Aaaj ka din dant say shuro hua dant per hi khatam hone laga hai.

bohat choti choti galtiyaan ho jateen hain in front of parents while messing with siblings :S

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

 :Frown:  ahhh!  :Big Grin: 

anywayz...working...chattin..postin

----------


## Endurer

aww nina hota rehta hai  :Big Grin: 

well i played with fire **sighs**

but ahh ye chance bhi kissi kissi ko milta hai, and Alhamdulilah i managed it WELL.

----------


## NInA

ermmm

Bohat serious hoon...lambi soch mein hoon...
Aik aajab si kashmakash mein phasi gye hoon..

jane kya ho ga usska sochti reh gaye hoon
Jane kya kahoon gi ussko sochti hoon mein

aaj k din kissi nay pukara mujko
aak k din kissi ko sambhala me nay

beeit gaye lamhay, pata b na chala
phir bhi kharay hain sawal k nukhtay per

Aaaj jana ..hota hai kia dosti nibhana
Aaaj jana...hota hai kia dosti ka mafuum...

hoon itni baybas kay samajh nahin ata kya keroon
soch soch k jee kabrata hai kay kya keroon kya na keroon......

kash kuch sahi keroon
jo b keroon....


thats ma feelings

NINA KHAN!

----------


## Endurer

it ain't my fault, great than it falls, my insides crawl and I clam up, i just slam shut, i just can't do it, my whole manhood's just been stripped, I have just been vicked, so i must then get off the bus then split, mannnnnn fucck this sh|t yo, i'm going the fu<k home, world on my shoulders as i run back to this eight mile road, time for me to just stand up, and travel new land, time for me to just take matters into my own hands, once i'm over these tracks man, i'm gone, I know right where i'm going, ain't gonna follow the footsteps, i'm making my own, only way that I know, how to escape from this eight mile road.

I'm walking these train tracks, trying to regain back, the spirit i had before, i go back to the same crap, to the same plant, and the same pants. gotta move asap. sometimes i get upset, because i ain't blew up yet, it's like i grew up, but i ain't grow me two nuts, the pressure's too much man, i'm just trying to do what's best & i try, sit alone and I cry, yo i won't tell no lie, not a moment goes by. that I don't pray to the sky, please i'm begging you God. please don't let me pigeon holed in no regular job. yo i hope you can hear me homey wherever you are, yo i'm telling you dawg, i'm bailing this trailer tomorrow, but yo I gotta get out there, the only way i know. on everything i own, I'll make it on my own.

Off to work I go, back to this 8 Mile Road. :dj;

----------


## Aleena

no onez home rite now, i m going to watch srk'z movie "Dil walay dulhaniya le jaien gey". but i m feeling like sleeeeeeeeeepy!

----------


## Roshni

I C "eminen" is in the air  :Big Grin: 

baatain bhi wo nahi rahin, lehjay bhi wo nahi rahay
dil per tere firaaq ke sadmay bhi wo nahi rahay...

hmm filhaal to aisa hai ke na koi sawal hai, na jawab, na koi baat khushgawar lagti hai, ab jalan hai chubhan hai, khalish hai, bhanwar hai. pehle jo khwaab taabeer main dhal sakte thay, ab wo sab saraab hai, dhoka hai, na-rasaaee hai mehaz. pehle jo raahain raasta dikhati thi ab wo sab tooti phooti, bhooli bhatki dikhai deti hain, main ghalat thi, baatain bhi wohi hain, sadmay bhi wohi hain, or dard-e-hijr bhi, manzar badal gaya hai lekin sab kuch nazar wohi aata hai, mujh se rasta badal kar tum ne mujhe meri simt bhi kho di, ajeeb safar hai, ajeeb rasta hai, na chalta hai na rukta hai, na sooraj hai na chaand nikalta hai
jo tumne bakhshay hain, un ratjagoN per ghor karo
phir us ke baad mere hosaloN per ghar karo
safar ka sab se kathan mor or main tanha
bicharnay walay meri wehshatoN per ghor karo

tum chalay gaye, main nahi gai, main wahin rahi...! 
tu aachuka hai sat-ha per kabse khabar nahi
baydard main abhi unhi gehraiyoN main hun

ye hai zindagi, apne sab rangon k saath mere saamne...!

----------


## NInA

ermmm 

Bohat serious hoon...lambi soch mein hoon... 
Aik aajab si kashmakash mein phasi gye hoon.. 

jane kya ho ga usska sochti reh gaye hoon 
Jane kya kahoon gi ussko sochti hoon mein 

aaj k din kissi nay pukara mujko 
aak k din kissi ko sambhala me nay 

beeit gaye lamhay, pata b na chala 
phir bhi kharay hain sawal k nukhtay per 

Aaaj jana ..hota hai kia dosti nibhana 
Aaaj jana...hota hai kia dosti ka mafuum... 

hoon itni baybas kay samajh nahin ata kya keroon 
soch soch k jee kabrata hai kay kya keroon kya na keroon...... 

kash kuch sahi keroon 
jo b keroon.... 


thats ma feelings 

NINA KHAN!

(the same again today)

Hvad er min vej..hvad kan jeg gøre...?  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Ek bewafa nay, kee bawafaiiiiiiiii
Ek bewafa nay, kee bawafaiiiiiiiii

khushiyoon ko aag lagaie
tor ko sapnon ko
gham day ko apno ko
gairoon ki mehfil sajaieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Aleena

yahan sab ganay ga rahay hain kia? well abi main b boohat acha song sun rahi hoon. would like to share here!

khoye kahan mujh ko bata tera woh pyar yaad aye ga
bholay ga na yeh dil mera, kia ho gaya soocha na tha
Tere woh khamoshiyan keh deti thi woh sabhi jo tu na keh saki
kaisay battati mujhay sharmati thi woh jaisay
aanchal main jalta diyyyyaaa, khoye kahan mujh ko bata
soocha tha main ne yehi tu jo milay gi kabhi
keh doon ga dil ki baat, per ho saka na kabhi dil ki dil main rahi
aur na rahi tu saath, khoye kahan mujh ko bata
tera woh pyar yaad aye ga, bholay ga na yeh dil mera.

----------


## xeon

hmmm tu gana likhna hai yahan ok main tu abhi yeh ga raha tha zor zor sai  :Big Grin: 

Tera main deewana ker ke koi bahana 
milna hai zarooree kaisee hai yeh majbooree
tujh sai mulaqatain sawan kee bheegee raatain
her pal mujhe satain or mujh ko yeh rulain
na na na na na na 
na na na na na na oh dheere dheere aa ja  :Big Grin: 

yeh gana Junoon ka hai btw un kee pehlee album ka chori chori aaja :up;

----------


## TISHA

hey every1

----------


## waffa

nice .........me again

----------


## Roshni

To hell with your self-centered realm! you and your narcissism!
I care hate about your hyprocrisy
I care damn about your lies

Reprisal ... Reprisal

I have nothing against you My Dear Lord, but whats wrong with your followers? do not make me love them anymore...no more...no more

and again

I closed one more chapter today!

REVULSION...indeed REVULSION!

----------


## Endurer

ladies and gentlemen, we are just one britney spears video short of a whole new world.  :Smile:  what on earth are we upto :x 

well i desperately need a cup of tea :s ajj lahore jana tha.. phew bohat mushkil se cancel kerwaya werna mein to ab model town mein betha hota :s [ mirror fading sigh ] :s

----------


## TISHA

hey im feelin happy and how r u

----------


## Endurer

thats nice i'm good as well  :Smile: 

jo bandishien thi zamane ki tor aya hoon, mein tere waste duniya ko chor aya hoon, aya tere dar per dewana :dj;

ye hai tera hi sodaye ye hai tera hi shedaye, tere ishq mein hai isse mar jana, aya tere dar per dewana.

tera jalwa jo paon mein her gham bhool jaon, ye aansoo jo hien beter bas itna hein ye kehte, kahan tu kahan mein, paraya hoon yahan mein, karam itna agar ho, k mujh per eik nazar ho, jaan o dil waar doon mein zindagi haar doon mein, jese shama pe marta hai parwana. aya tere dar per dewana :dj;

ye sitam ka riwaj kiun hai, jesa hai saman ajj kiun hai, ye duniya ki hien rasmien, mein hoon ab inke hi bas mein, na pocho kia gilla hai, mujeh ghum kiun milla hai, tumhien mein kia bataon mohabat jurm hai kiun, koi rota hai kiun, aisa hota hai kiun, kiun dil se hai her eik anjana.

ye kis mahol men hum hien, khushi k bhes mein ghum hien, kissi apan akahien kisse begana.. aaya kis mor pe afsana :dj;

FREAK OUT LET IT GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TISHA

hey

----------


## Roshni

> thats nice i'm good as well 
> 
> jo bandishien thi zamane ki tor aya hoon, mein tere waste duniya ko chor aya hoon, aya tere dar per dewana :dj;
> 
> ye hai tera hi sodaye ye hai tera hi shedaye, tere ishq mein hai isse mar jana, aya tere dar per dewana.
> 
> tera jalwa jo paon mein her gham bhool jaon, ye aansoo jo hien beter bas itna hein ye kehte, kahan tu kahan mein, paraya hoon yahan mein, karam itna agar ho, k mujh per eik nazar ho, jaan o dil waar doon mein zindagi haar doon mein, jese shama pe marta hai parwana. aya tere dar per dewana :dj;
> 
> ye sitam ka riwaj kiun hai, jesa hai saman ajj kiun hai, ye duniya ki hien rasmien, mein hoon ab inke hi bas mein, na pocho kia gilla hai, mujeh ghum kiun milla hai, tumhien mein kia bataon mohabat jurm hai kiun, koi rota hai kiun, aisa hota hai kiun, kiun dil se hai her eik anjana.
> ...


thats right my favorite song, and likewise

I need Revulsion Revulsion.

----------


## Roshni

If My The Gracious, The Merciful Lord you ARE out there, then why are you so utter silent for me? 
answer me! answer me!


*REVULSION*

----------


## syeda

hmm abhi to din start hoa hai abhi tak to mein bohot fresh feel kar rahi..magar pata hai aj mein apne aik lesson ki file ghar bool ayi hon abhi abu ko kaha hai as 1 hr mein wo b a jaye gi :Smile:

----------


## NInA

I've no feelings today! Not any kind of!

ermmmm

i'll add my reply with by saying....

searchin for "feelings".....

----------


## Endurer

salam  :Smile: 

kese hien app sab?

----------


## hunteralone

sad! because free mobile call service on eid for my gf has ended today ....

----------


## Aaminah

feelings....hmmm... i m feeling cold wesay tu... 
or wesay wali feelings...hmm... i feel like going to my mom n hugging her... but masla yeh hay kay...no i cant tell its secret  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Big Grin: 

welcome here  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

hmm how r u then adeel ji

aj barish ho rahi hai ya nahi?

----------


## Endurer

good as ever. app kese hien?

nahi ajj nahi ho rahe  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz me fine shine fit n cool ji

magar kal idher ho rahi thi wo b itni tez k bas mein to sari bheeg gai..lol

----------


## NInA

Amoooooooooooooooooooooooooor  :Big Grin: :$

----------


## Endurer

aqalmand log umbrella pass rakhte hien syeda ji :wink:

----------


## syeda

lolzz mughe kia pata tha k ho jaye gi
ok then bye bye me going
ta ta
tc n ks
Allah ahfiz

----------


## Aaminah

Amoooooooooor kya hota hay, perfectionist jee??

----------


## NInA

spanish ka word hai..app tau janti hoon geen  :Wink:

----------


## Aaminah

api jan mujhay spanish nahin aati naa... tu kya matlab hay ous kaa jee...bata dain app ko dua doon gi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## OmI

Well im confused.....
I've just joined this community n i really dun knw wht to do..... :duno;

----------


## Aaminah

cofuse honay ki kya baat hay wesay


i feel like doing somethin but i cant think of anythin so i m sitting here spamming here n there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleena

spamming karna achi baaat nahi hai  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## TISHA

HEY

----------


## NInA

tonight we danceeeeeeeeeeeee

woahhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooo

if ull stay with meeeeeeeeeeee..

takeyerooooooooooooooo..

bailamoooooooooooooooooooooooooooos

----------


## Endurer

neend a rahe hai to shabash so jao nina.  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Smile:  thx

----------


## Fairy

Waddup?  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

nofin much...u tell

----------


## Fairy

Same here  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

hummmm.........

----------


## TISHA

HUMMMMMMMM WAT

----------


## Roshni

> Well im confused.....
> I've just joined this community n i really dun knw wht to do..... :duno;


first of all Welcome here, 
and there is nothing to be confused about, 
you just have to share your opinions, and feelings. 

looking forward to see more contribution from you.

----------


## TISHA

YUP ROSHNI IS CORRECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND BY THE WAY WELCOME ENJOY
THE MORINING IN DT DONT NEED 2 BE CONFUZEED

----------


## Roshni

aaj saray bikhray hoay phoolon ko haathon main utha kar choomnay ka dil kar raha hai, shayad her phool ki aik hi kahani hai jabhi, tumhari kahani hai, hanh hamari kahani hai!


*REVULSION*

----------


## syeda

hmm very nice roshni

hmm aj to din start hoa hai abi abhi tak to bohot fresh hon aur ache mood mein hon

----------


## OmI

Ahan....
So we hav to tell here tht wht we r feeling rite now..... well rite now im feeling thirsty :wink: 
So gotta go n get a drink.....

----------


## Endurer

gumshuda chain, rooh bezar, jism o jaan tanha..

----------


## Aaminah

i m worried... exams starting from sat... n i m sitting here doing nothin...  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

perfect by nature, icons of self-indulgence.. just what we all need :dj;

----------


## Endurer

you cried i wiped away all of your tears, you screamed, i fight away all of your fears, i held you, held you for all of these years.. you still have all of me. I tried so hard to tell myself that you are gone, but though you are still with me, i've been alone all along.

----------


## Roshni

*dorky song*




> I tried so hard to tell myself that you are gone, but though you are still with me, i've been alone all along.


ah, true Partner, same here same here


well filhaal to job per aik bohat hi dorky sa gaana chal raha tha, wo ab tak sar main goonj raha hai

"I dunno why you say Goodbye, when i say Hello HELLO, hello HELLO, hello HELLO"

help! my khamosh Allah miyan, help!

----------


## Roshni

is waqt ye gaana zor zor se ganay ka dil kar raha hai


socha nahi tha taqdeer yahan laaye gi
manzil per aate hi jaan chali jayegi
ye to sikandar ne bhi nahi tha socha
anay se pehle khushi laut jayegi
hum ne socha tha kya
or kya se kya hoa
ja rahe hain aaj ye zamane ko bata ke
ye kya hogya rama re, ye kya hogaya maula re

tera kasoor tha ya mera kasoor tha
tera gharoor tha ya mera gharoor tha
RABBA MAIN ITNA BURA NAHI HOTA
TU AGAR BEWAFA NAHI HOTA
itna bata mujhe
KYA MILA TUJHE
GHAM KE YE KAANTE MERI RAAHON MAIN BICHA KE....

*yess i m singing it out loud right now* :ye;

----------


## Roshni

i am hearing, that i cannot hear
i am envisioning, what i cannot possibly see . . .
there's footsteps loud from the dark 
without you here, i m fading 
fading away . . . my search is over before i could even start it, i m fading
fading away . . . bleak memories have overwhelmed my realm, i m fading
fading away . . .  just a second ago, I was here . . . !

----------


## swain

Best of luck Adeeloo chalo update daina ke kaisa raha din

----------


## syeda

feeling not gud..aj kuch b theek nahi ho raha

----------


## manni9

Aaj bauth Ghusa hea :x
kall "KISI" nay meri Insult ki n ...
 :Frown:

----------


## NInA

aye lo...:S...kis nay ker di manni ji :S... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

aap nahi samjahin gi nina jee :s

----------


## NInA

halla :S

----------


## Endurer

chand ki roshni se, hawa ki khusbho se bani, sham k rangon se raat k kajal se saji. :dj;

asman ki chadar orhe howe, zamen ki saij per soye, kitne haseen ho tum, pyar mein khoye khoye.

jhuki nazar mein tere chupe paheli hai, jahan hai sara ya phir tere hatheli hai. is hath per hai jo likha, mera bhi naseb hai wohi :dj;

chand ki roshni se hawa ki khusbho se bani, sham k rango se, raat k kajal se saji, asman ki chadar orhe howe, zamen ki saij per soye, kitne hasen ho tum, pyar mein khoye khoye.

tere liye hi khusbho hawayen layen hien, leher bhi tere kadmon se milne aye hai, tum hi mera har khuab ho, or hai na sapnon mein koi.

chand ki roshni se - KK - OST Home Delivery.

Dedicated to Partner :ye;

----------


## TISHA

fillin happy

----------


## Endurer

tisha tell us something about yourself, a detailed introduction. right here, right now!

----------


## TISHA

abt me wel im 18 from CA I LIKE ROSES AND CHOCLATE I AM AN INTERIOR DESIGNER AND IN COLLEDGE

----------


## Endurer

interior designer.. hmm that sounds fresh. so are you going to turn it as a profession in the later part of your life?

----------


## TISHA

MAYBE DONO JUX STARTIN AN NEW PROJECT

----------


## Endurer

message in capital letters at the internet jargon is considered as shouting tisha ji  :Smile: .

----------


## Endurer

when this began, i had nothing to say & i get lost in the nothingness inside of me & I let it all out to find, that Im not the only person with these things in mind. inside of me, but all the vacancy the words revealed is the only real thing that Ive got left to feel. nothing to lose, just stuck, hollow and alone & the fault is my own, and the fault is my own :dj;

i wanna heal, i wanna feel what i thought was never real, i wanna let go of the pain, ive held so long, erase all the pain till its gone, i wanna heal, i wanna feel like i am close to something real, i wanna find something ive wanted all along, somewhere I belong. ive got nothing to say, i cant believe, i didnt fall right down on my face, looking everywhere only to find that its not the way i had imagined it all in my mind, So what am i? what do i have but negativity? beause i cant justify the way everyone is looking at me.

Nothing to lose - Nothing to gain - hollow and alone & the fault is my own :dj;

I will never know myself until i do this on my own & i will never feel anything else, until my wounds are healed, i will never be anything till i break away from me, i will break away, i'll find myself today :ye; 

linkin park - somewhere i belong :dj;

----------


## NInA

Orphan Child

She was just standing there, little girl all alone 
Barely covered head to toe, barely just twelve years old 
Why is she all alone, why's the world just so cold 
Why don't we play our part what has hardened our hearts? 
What has hardened our hearts? 

Underneath the waterfall, million dollar shopping mall 
Two boys play their games, helps to keep them nice and warm 
Thousand people walking by, feeding their vain desire 
Don't they see, are they blind, Allah loves the orphan child 
Allah loves the orphan child 

Like our Beloved Muhammad, Peace be upon Him 
He was an orphan and Allah sheltered him 
What status is given to these children children? 

Just by the riverside, right next to that orphan child 
Families come to play, they don't see that's where she stays 
Looking through empty eyes, who cares that she might die 
O my child, don't you cry, Allah loves you more than I 
Allah Love's you more 

She was standing there, barely just twelve years old 
What has hardened our hearts, why's the world just so cold.

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## NInA

Sniff*

----------


## NInA

:Frown: (

----------


## Endurer

> ok



**moderators alert**

someone's spamming :applaud;

----------


## TISHA

ITS THE SADNESS

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by TISHA @ Sat Nov 12, 2005 4:43 am
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> **moderators alert**
> 
> someone's spamming  :applaud;


Nice to see you active, Endurer  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

WATS HAPPENIN

----------


## Roshni

> chand ki roshni se, hawa ki khusbho se bani, sham k rangon se raat k kajal se saji. :dj;
> 
> asman ki chadar orhe howe, zamen ki saij per soye, kitne haseen ho tum, pyar mein khoye khoye.
> 
> jhuki nazar mein tere chupe paheli hai, jahan hai sara ya phir tere hatheli hai. is hath per hai jo likha, mera bhi naseb hai wohi :dj;
> 
> chand ki roshni se hawa ki khusbho se bani, sham k rango se, raat k kajal se saji, asman ki chadar orhe howe, zamen ki saij per soye, kitne hasen ho tum, pyar mein khoye khoye.
> 
> tere liye hi khusbho hawayen layen hien, leher bhi tere kadmon se milne aye hai, tum hi mera har khuab ho, or hai na sapnon mein koi.
> ...


Dedicated to who again? :ang9:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Endurer

dedicated to http://www.desitwist.com/profile.php...ewprofile&u=45 :P :wink:

----------


## TISHA

hey

----------


## Roshni

*kuch kehne se pehle, kuch kehne ke baad. . .*

intizaar hai ke khatam nahi hota
zindagi hai ke saath nahi chorti
tumhare baghair ab kya hai aisa zindagi main 
jo mujhe main mujh ko paane ki tamanna ko jagaye
tum to hawa ke jhonkay ki tarah aaye or mera sab kuch uraa kar, ujaar kar le gaye
aisa ujara ke zakhm chupane k liye jism per mitti bhi nahi hai...!

----------


## Roshni

> dedicated to http://www.desitwist.com/profile.php...ewprofile&u=45 :P :wink:


wohoo, itni ehmiyat, bhaee ab to dar lagne laga hai Partner se 8-) :ye;

----------


## Endurer

or mujeh is billay se khof ata hai :x

----------


## Roshni

ye koi aam billa nahi hai, ye mera masoom sa baby hai :ye;

----------


## Endurer

ye pixs khudse li hai, ya phir netzians ki hai ?

----------


## Roshni

khud se li hai of course. :ye;
main abhi baby ki or pics upload kar rahi hun,
image gallery main :ye;

----------


## Endurer

lemme check  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

abhi kahan abhi to kar rahi hun

----------


## Qambar

i m feeling sleepy :S

----------


## Roshni

> i m feeling sleepy :S


go ahead and sleep then, "time pass" Q kar rahe ho? aah cousin. :whistle; :P

----------


## Roshni

she asked, "In the times of dark, are you gona be by my side?" 
he said nothing
she asked, "when i cry, would you be willing to wipe my tears away?"
he stayed quiet 
until he torn her into a millions of small pieces silently, threw her away, left her behind, humiliated, insulted, and disrespected alone, all by herself.

*REVULSION*

----------


## Endurer

well oh well! itna burra din :@ subha 11 per gher se nikla, thanks to the generous most mom and sweet most mammi. i actually had to deliver mammi's cheque book at lahore. last night and the night before I miserably failed to catch an eye full of sleep, today morning it felt like i'm born to sleep (copyrights Rabia) so as soon as i fell into the well of dreams, mom shivered the hell out of me by dropping the cordless fone at my pillow (for a moment it felt like a tremor, if not, an earthquake) I sobbed out as soon as i heard the sweet tempting voice of mami, pleading for the little cheque book. I at that moment had no other option than giving her a "yes i'm coming". 

Crap! yes crap! I REAPEAT CRAP! seemed as if i was accompanied by devils at the highway that led to lahore (read hell). as soon as i grasped my seat in that 50 seats bus, it felt like i'm here to practice choke sessions. It was humid and sultry inside. Bang comes a pregnant woman straight towards myself, she wanted my seat, so i just couldn't resist giving her my seat. 

"Fast Forward".

its 5.00 PM & i'm at lahore. 

7.30 PM i'm about to leave lahore (standing at the daewoo express terminal, waiting for the bus to appear)

lol my seat was on-chance, so some miss rabia couldn't make it to the terminal & i was viciously granted with her reserved sear (of couse i payed for it  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) as soon as i grasped that comofortable looking seat, i immensly fell in love with it. (aray bhai neend a rahi thi na :@ ) so i decided to sleep, but no heavens didn't decided any good for myself today. I saw a good looking girl coming towards myself and sitting right next to m. (wrong assumptions right there!) perhaps she too was suffering from insomnia, without even letting me say hi she started rumbling with her "hello how are you  :Big Grin: ? - where do you belong to? - are you from lahore / or faisalabad" i was like lady i need to sleep, can i please get a chunk from the relaxation triffle? she was more of a rebel or perhaps a stubborn idiot. ignoring my request she uttered "when was the last time you travelled from daewoo" doubtful enough i called the bus hostess and requested her to either change my seat or to tell the lady to "shut-up". 

"Fast forward" near sheikhpura

after a moment or two of tranquility i almost screamed, someone just laid her seat onto my knees, by making it a luxuorious bed. What now?, i stood up and turned my face 35 degrees towards south-east. ANOTHER PREGNANT WOMAN. [ YES i was sitting in a bus, no gyne wards, do not confuse it with any please ] i just swallowed the patience pill, turned on the music on my personal mp3 player and apparently ignored everyone out there, though some kids behind my seat were making some hell of a noise. Having endured all that in an abrupt fashion my journey ended at 10.00 PM when i finally touched faisalabad's soil. WHAT A SIGH OF RELIEF.

All-in-all this is what i call "an unforgettable experience"

----------


## TISHA

im feeling good 2day

----------


## Roshni

Partner, i hope now you have slept well all day or night :ye;

----------


## Roshni

Partner, i hope now you have slept well all day or night :ye;

----------


## Roshni

You never loved me, (allright with me)
You said you never wanted me (tolerable)
but Jaan-e-hayaat how could you do that with me? Why would you exploit me like that, WHY on EARTH would you do that with me???
I cannot live without you, but cannot desire to live with you either, no more . . . no more, I do not recall afflicting harm on you, but you have done me damages, I can see that, I can clearly see bruises all over my body, I can see me crying blood, I am paying THE price for loving you more than myself, more than my limited life . . . !


*REVULSION* - - - When I had you, I had everything, Since I have lost you, I lost everything.

----------


## Roshni

You never loved me, (allright with me)
You said you never wanted me (tolerable)
but Jaan-e-hayaat how could you do that with me? Why would you exploit me like that, WHY on EARTH would you do that with me???
I cannot live without you, but cannot desire to live with you either, no more . . . no more, I do not recall afflicting harm on you, but you have done me damages, I can see that, I can clearly see bruises all over my body, I can see me crying blood, I am paying THE price for loving you more than myself, more than my limited life . . . !


*REVULSION* - - - When I had you, I had everything, Since I have lost you, I lost everything.

----------


## Kainaat

Adeel dekha meri baat na manane ka nateeja  :Big Grin:  ab so jaaya karo araam se  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Adeel dekha meri baat na manane ka nateeja  :Big Grin:  ab so jaaya karo araam se  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ajj subha mein so geya tha :s per phir wohi howa, koi aya 12 per mere room mein :x and screamed rather yelled "adeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel" who dares do that other than maham :@

i'm breaking theeee habbiiiiiiiiiiitttttt tonight :dj;

----------


## Endurer

ajj subha mein so geya tha :s per phir wohi howa, koi aya 12 per mere room mein :x and screamed rather yelled "adeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel" who dares do that other than maham :@

i'm breaking theeee habbiiiiiiiiiiitttttt tonight :dj;

----------


## Fairy

Kal shopping ki...frds k liye gifts liye buhat maza aaya  :Smile:  Abhi mood ajeeb sa horaha hai :S per aaj meri bestfrd ki bday hai tou us k saath n baaqi frds k saath din acha guzrey ga  :Smile:  abhi gifts bhi pack karne hein  :Frown:  

Looking forward to a new day  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Kal shopping ki...frds k liye gifts liye buhat maza aaya  :Smile:  Abhi mood ajeeb sa horaha hai :S per aaj meri bestfrd ki bday hai tou us k saath n baaqi frds k saath din acha guzrey ga  :Smile:  abhi gifts bhi pack karne hein  :Frown:  

Looking forward to a new day  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

ronnie app ki 38 posts main se 37 posts main just emoticons hi hain, would you like 2 say someting else????

----------


## Aleena

ronnie app ki 38 posts main se 37 posts main just emoticons hi hain, would you like 2 say someting else????

----------


## Roshni

filhaal kafi down hun, kal aongi InshAllah.

----------


## Roshni

filhaal kafi down hun, kal aongi InshAllah.

----------


## Qambar

Main bhi kal aaon ga :lol;
 but im fine and enjoying here

----------


## Qambar

Main bhi kal aaon ga :lol;
 but im fine and enjoying here

----------


## NInA

hummm

Hey baby...when we were togather...doing things...that we love....everytime u near..i felt like im in heaven...felt high....i dont wanna to LET go girlLLL....just ne'u 2 know girl..u r the 1 i need 2night. now i wanna hold the time n just want to be in ur arms, hre tonightttttttt...

Hey baby...when we were togather...doing things...that we love....everytime u near..i felt like im in heaven...felt high....i dont wanna to LET go girlLLL....just ne'u 2 know girl..u r the 1 i need 2night. now i wanna hold the time n just want to be in ur arms, hre tonightttttttt................

Hey baby...when we were togather...doing things...that we love....everytime u near..i felt like im in heaven...felt high....i dont wanna to LET go girlLLL....just ne'u 2 know girl..u r the 1 i need 2night. now i wanna hold the time n just want to be in ur arms, hre tonightttttttt....................................  ............

----------


## NInA

hummm

Hey baby...when we were togather...doing things...that we love....everytime u near..i felt like im in heaven...felt high....i dont wanna to LET go girlLLL....just ne'u 2 know girl..u r the 1 i need 2night. now i wanna hold the time n just want to be in ur arms, hre tonightttttttt...

Hey baby...when we were togather...doing things...that we love....everytime u near..i felt like im in heaven...felt high....i dont wanna to LET go girlLLL....just ne'u 2 know girl..u r the 1 i need 2night. now i wanna hold the time n just want to be in ur arms, hre tonightttttttt................

Hey baby...when we were togather...doing things...that we love....everytime u near..i felt like im in heaven...felt high....i dont wanna to LET go girlLLL....just ne'u 2 know girl..u r the 1 i need 2night. now i wanna hold the time n just want to be in ur arms, hre tonightttttttt....................................  ............

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Aaj kaafi dinon baad frds k saath time guzara  :Smile:  acha laga  :Smile:  

Kalse phir wohi same routine per atleast fresh hoon ab kuch :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Aaj kaafi dinon baad frds k saath time guzara  :Smile:  acha laga  :Smile:  

Kalse phir wohi same routine per atleast fresh hoon ab kuch :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

sometimes I feel like i'm just being pulled apart from each one of my limbs, by each on of my friends. It's enough to just make me wanna jump out of my skin, sometimes I feel like a robot, sometimes I just know not, what i'm doing, i just blow, my head is a stove top. i just explode, the kettle gets so hot, sometimes my mouth just overloads the a$s that I don't got, but I've learned, it's time for me to U-turn, Yo :dj; it only takes one time for me to get burned :dj; ain't no falling, no next time I meet a new girl. I can no longer play stupid or be immature, I got every ingredient, all I need is the courage. Like I already got the beat, all I need is the words. Got the urge, suddenly it's a surge :dj; Suddenly a new burst of energy is occured. Time to show these free world leaders the three and a third :dj; I am no longer scared now, I'm free as a bird, then I turn and cross over the median curb, hit the verbs & all you see is a blur from 8 Mile Road :dj;

----------


## Endurer

sometimes I feel like i'm just being pulled apart from each one of my limbs, by each on of my friends. It's enough to just make me wanna jump out of my skin, sometimes I feel like a robot, sometimes I just know not, what i'm doing, i just blow, my head is a stove top. i just explode, the kettle gets so hot, sometimes my mouth just overloads the a$s that I don't got, but I've learned, it's time for me to U-turn, Yo :dj; it only takes one time for me to get burned :dj; ain't no falling, no next time I meet a new girl. I can no longer play stupid or be immature, I got every ingredient, all I need is the courage. Like I already got the beat, all I need is the words. Got the urge, suddenly it's a surge :dj; Suddenly a new burst of energy is occured. Time to show these free world leaders the three and a third :dj; I am no longer scared now, I'm free as a bird, then I turn and cross over the median curb, hit the verbs & all you see is a blur from 8 Mile Road :dj;

----------


## TISHA

im soooooooooo happy 2 today

----------


## TISHA

im soooooooooo happy 2 today

----------


## Endurer

just-like-before :dj;

hey tisha, good to hear that.

----------


## Endurer

just-like-before :dj;

hey tisha, good to hear that.

----------


## TISHA

yup im happy

----------


## TISHA

yup im happy

----------


## Aleena

feeling relax, now i m about to sleep...

----------


## Aleena

feeling relax, now i m about to sleep...

----------


## TISHA

phit sonjaya good night

----------


## TISHA

phit sonjaya good night

----------


## Roshni

. . . aaj ciggeratte ke dhuway main dhundli tumhari tasveer, aaj pehli baar bohat saaf nazar aee, aaj pehli baar tumhare baydaagh chehray per chupay bhayanak daagh nazar aye, aaj pehli baar ilm hoa ke such hamaisha jhoot ke baad hi nazar aata hai . . .
He was the only man I accepted in my life My Gracious Lord, and look what he did to me???

I hate the person I loved the most . . . ah, You want to know how it feels like? You might sooner than you can think of . . .
khud apni aankhon se apna khoon girnay ka nazara karna tum mera dard samajh jaoge!

aaj phir maine wo tasveer tukray tukray kardi hai, or main ye bhi janti hun, aaj ki raat bhi phir wohi tasveer jornay main khatam hojayegi . . . !

*REVULSION*

----------


## Roshni

. . . aaj ciggeratte ke dhuway main dhundli tumhari tasveer, aaj pehli baar bohat saaf nazar aee, aaj pehli baar tumhare baydaagh chehray per chupay bhayanak daagh nazar aye, aaj pehli baar ilm hoa ke such hamaisha jhoot ke baad hi nazar aata hai . . .
He was the only man I accepted in my life My Gracious Lord, and look what he did to me???

I hate the person I loved the most . . . ah, You want to know how it feels like? You might sooner than you can think of . . .
khud apni aankhon se apna khoon girnay ka nazara karna tum mera dard samajh jaoge!

aaj phir maine wo tasveer tukray tukray kardi hai, or main ye bhi janti hun, aaj ki raat bhi phir wohi tasveer jornay main khatam hojayegi . . . !

*REVULSION*

----------


## hunteralone

Cham se kaash kahin se mere saamne woh aa jaey  :Smile:

----------


## hunteralone

Cham se kaash kahin se mere saamne woh aa jaey  :Smile:

----------


## palwasha

wish u best of luck adel bhai

----------


## palwasha

wish u best of luck adel bhai

----------


## Endurer

thank you palwasha  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

thank you palwasha  :Smile:

----------


## hunteralone

mere dil cham cham khelne ka kar raha hai

----------


## hunteralone

mere dil cham cham khelne ka kar raha hai

----------


## Endurer

wo kia hota hai hunter bhai :s

mera dil to coffee pene ko ker raha hai.

----------


## Endurer

wo kia hota hai hunter bhai :s

mera dil to coffee pene ko ker raha hai.

----------


## Scorpio Omer

ohhhhh
well best wishes and goooodddddd lucks :ye;

----------


## Scorpio Omer

ohhhhh
well best wishes and goooodddddd lucks :ye;

----------


## Endurer

thank you buddy.

----------


## Endurer

thank you buddy.

----------


## Fairy

Yeh sub tumhein wish kyun karahey hein Adeel? :S

----------


## Fairy

Yeh sub tumhein wish kyun karahey hein Adeel? :S

----------


## manni9

> mere dil cham cham khelne ka kar raha hai


Challo khelte hain  :Big Grin: 
Chum Chum Chum,
Kabhi aage KAbhi peeche,
Kabhi daain kabhi baain,
Kabhi uuper kabhi neeche....
some thing like this lol

----------


## manni9

> mere dil cham cham khelne ka kar raha hai


Challo khelte hain  :Big Grin: 
Chum Chum Chum,
Kabhi aage KAbhi peeche,
Kabhi daain kabhi baain,
Kabhi uuper kabhi neeche....
some thing like this lol

----------


## Fairy

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by hunteralone @ Wed Nov 16, 2005 7:59 pm
> 
> mere dil cham cham khelne ka kar raha hai
> 
> 
> Challo khelte hain 
> Chum Chum Chum,
> Kabhi aage KAbhi peeche,
> Kabhi daain kabhi baain,
> ...


ahanh, 
:excite; 






 :hiya2; 




:hiya;

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by hunteralone @ Wed Nov 16, 2005 7:59 pm
> 
> mere dil cham cham khelne ka kar raha hai
> 
> 
> Challo khelte hain 
> Chum Chum Chum,
> Kabhi aage KAbhi peeche,
> Kabhi daain kabhi baain,
> ...


ahanh, 
:excite; 






 :hiya2; 




:hiya;

----------


## Roshni

Calling out for you would be the LAST thing, i can imagine doing or even considering, you have no clue what you have done, you have not just misused me, but abused and raped me, yes! you have raped me, you are one culprit, and now I am working on my plan to sentence you to suffer EVERAFTER!


*REVULSION*

----------


## Roshni

Calling out for you would be the LAST thing, i can imagine doing or even considering, you have no clue what you have done, you have not just misused me, but abused and raped me, yes! you have raped me, you are one culprit, and now I am working on my plan to sentence you to suffer EVERAFTER!


*REVULSION*

----------


## syeda

hmmm mera dil apna assignmnt complete karne ko kar raha hai

----------


## syeda

hmmm mera dil apna assignmnt complete karne ko kar raha hai

----------


## Roshni

and they said, "she will be loved."

a question: she will be loved???

an answer: (dead silence)

*REVULSION*

----------


## Roshni

and they said, "she will be loved."

a question: she will be loved???

an answer: (dead silence)

*REVULSION*

----------


## Aleena

feeling lost again!

----------


## fareha_ghazal

feel like talking to ma frd on msn but none is online  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Wed Nov 16, 2005 2:03 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hunteralone @ Wed Nov 16, 2005 7:59 pm
> 
> ...


  :Embarrassment:  re u ok?? :P

----------


## mahkooo

moseme khizah ke afsurda sham,dham tortee dhoop,sookhey larkharateh pateh,aisa lagta hai aj sub trees apna sara bhoj utarneh per tuleh hon,or jald az jald qudrat ke taraf seh kisi new arahish keh muntazir hon.puraneh wajood ko utar ker phank dehna chahteh ho.wo kis kaam keh..........mukhtalif size or style ke patteh.kuch neechey gireh hohey kuch ikka dukka shakho keh sath chimteh or sehmeh sehmeh lug rahey hain.hawa ka aik shadeed jhonka ata hai or pateh hawa keh dosh per kahan seh kahan ponch gahey,jaiseh Insan.......Qismat ke jhonkey uneh kaiseh kaiseh urateh phirteh hain.....kabhi wo iss keh paro per sawar hawa main urteh hain........to kabhi wo inneh utha utha ker zameen per zor seh pataktee hai.kabhi wo qadmo taleh ah ker rondh daleh jateh hain,kabhi geelee zameen keh sath chimat ker khak main gahib ho jateh hain................

----------


## Aleena

:Smile:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Thu Nov 17, 2005 12:47 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Wed Nov 16, 2005 2:03 pm
> 
> ...


just i m ok, much more than u can imagine :P

----------


## Roshni

I can almost feel and hear every single ash and dirt getting adhere to my lungs and liver as I inhale, I can feel death vanquishing and life fading away, I can almost hear goodbyes of my life . . . slow poisoning . . .yes, slow poisoning, I can clearly see the lights going out and darkness taking over now, the sky is getting darker as ever and you are smiling all around me. I can feel you in the air, I am slow poisoning myself as I am inhaling you.
*REVULSION*

----------


## Aleena

ajj neend nahi aye gi, aur novel meray haath main hai, just apnay room main janay lagi hoon aur sari raat novel parhoo gi kafi arsay baad :ang9:

----------


## khaaksaar

> I can almost feel and hear every single ash and dirt getting adhere to my lungs and liver as I inhale, I can feel death vanquishing and life fading away, I can almost hear goodbyes of my life . . . slow poisoning . . .yes, slow poisoning, I can clearly see the lights going out and darkness taking over now, the sky is getting darker as ever and you are smiling all around me. I can feel you in the air, I am slow poisoning myself as I am inhaling you.
> *REVULSION*



wow extravegant... :Big Grin:  u know how to play with words eh? it would b quite hard for me to express my feelings like that...oh well...but its well written... :applaud;

----------


## Endurer

mein dewana aise janey na donga jana yun na humse nazrien churana, hoga humse hi dil lagana :dj;

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil india vs SA dekhne ka kar raha hai lekin cable wala :@

----------


## Aleena

jab jis baat ka dil kar raha hota hai, theek usi waqt hi woh kaam nahi hota.

----------


## hunteralone

kiya karein dil hai k maanta nahi

----------


## Aleena

ahan ^o)

----------


## waffa

well im back   ..........

----------


## Aleena

welcome back

where have you been ?

----------


## Roshni

jis tarah log khasaray main bohat sochte hain
aaj kal hum tere baray main bohat sochte hain...

----------


## waffa

> welcome back
> 
> where have you been ?


thnkz 4 well cum 

i was out of station

----------


## khaaksaar

...KhAaKsAaR...---AnD nOw ThEy SaY," u See wHAt it has cosT u To B hUbRistiC? NoW--- u'Ll AlWayS b AloNe"..

----------


## Aaminah

yahan kyaa chalaya howa hay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleena

feelings  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aaminah

yeh app ki feeling theen??? bari hee mast hay baji jan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleena

beta jan app ne poocha yahan kia chalaya howa hai, usi ka jawab dia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

wo din mere nigahon mein, wo yadien mere aahon mein, ye dil ab tak bhatakta hai, tere ulfat ki rahon mein. sone sone rahon pe, sehmi sehmi bahon mein, ankhon mein hai barson ki pyass.

naina barse :dj;

----------


## waffa

waw ji waw.......

----------


## Qambar

I m tired naa

----------


## syeda

kuch nahi bas kam kar rahi hon isliye thora sahi feel kar rahi hon aur thora bore

----------


## waffa

no bodiz here ........alone as b4.... :Frown:

----------


## Aleena

awww...

mere feelings well... mix :duno;

----------


## waffa

iss kaal kaal main hum tum kare dhamal

----------


## Endurer

that hurts man :s walking buncha kmz with a baby (not actually ^o) ) in your arms. :s

i had a fairly good wedesday & thursday.. friday ain't bad at all. 

**listening to accidently in love - ost - shrek 2**

i'm in love i'm in love i'm in love i'm in love :dj;

rabz there at the msn and she's bored (as ever) i just had my lunch.. umm say 15 minutes ago.. look'n 4wad to the coffee. 

i`m loving it :dj;

----------


## syeda

hmmm good 

chalo cofee akele akele hi piyo ge ap?? lol

----------


## Endurer

here's some for you as well. :wink:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz are meine apne liye thore hi mangi thi poocha tha:P

----------


## Endurer

> lolzzz are meine apne liye thore hi mangi thi poocha tha:P


to menen konsa force kia hai apko k app pe lein.. surplus coffee ko utilize kerna chah raha tha, wese kitchen sink to already hai :whistle; :P

----------


## syeda

lolzzz good jayein apne sink ko izat nawazein pata nahi kitne dino se bechara payasa ho ga..lol

----------


## hunteralone

my feelings are i'm missing some one

----------


## *Fatima*

my feeling is good

----------


## geosutha

:Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

great

----------


## maniprince

well i still have feeling for that girl whom i loved when i was 18

----------


## Roshni

chaltay chaltay jab palatna seekh jayen wahin zindagi haar jati hai . . .

----------


## waffa

hmm lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa?

----------


## waffa

kuch nahe ji aap ki baat say nikul gaye hhahha

----------


## Endurer

my furious angel!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> kuch nahe ji aap ki baat say nikul gaye hhahha


meri baat se? maine to kuch bhi nahi kaha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> my furious angel!


kahan hain aapki furios angel?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

apki nahi apka  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ajayen gey thori dair mein :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh acha...ab larke bhi angels hote hain  :Stick Out Tongue:  maine to sirf angels "girls" ka suna hai :P

----------


## Endurer

as far as my knowledge goes, there is nothing as such as 'gender' when it comes to angels. :ang9: 

wese farishte to sirf larkey hi hote hien 8-) larkian to churailz mein hi sunna hai :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz..kahan suna hai? :duno;

----------


## Endurer

suna kia dekh raha hoon.. apko  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. just kidding  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

kiun bhala sapno k peche dil mera apno k peche rota hai. khuahishen awara ban k toot jayen tara ban k... hota hai .. hota hai kal magar.. beta jo pal agar aye na aye na :dj;

halka halka sa ye nasha.. aja na jane jaan, a ajan, ye sama jaye na jaye na :dj;

----------


## Aleena

..

----------


## Aleena

OMG!!!!! i went 2 mall, and guess wotttt?  :Embarrassment:  i saw Jawad AHMED there omg i m like ufffff jawaaaad and he was lookin sooooo kool  :Embarrassment: ops: man i know i m so stupid :blush: khair, us se haath milaya, i ask him about hows my lhr :s and aur kia kaha, i dun rememberrrr... ab kal us ka concert hai yahan... and i m goingggggg wooohooooo (hopefully) :s :cooldance;

----------


## Roshni

> OMG!!!!! i went 2 mall, and guess wotttt?  i saw Jawad AHMED there omg i m like ufffff jawaaaad  and he was lookin sooooo kool ops: man i know i m so stupid :blush: khair, us se haath milaya, i ask him about hows my lhr :s and aur kia kaha, i dun rememberrrr... ab kal us ka concert hai yahan... and i m goingggggg wooohooooo (hopefully) :s :cooldance;


hmm dec 2nd ko wo yahan bhi araha hai :ye;

----------


## Roshni

Whenever I see him I wish I was blind . . .

----------


## hunteralone

bas ji thakan wale din shuru ho gaey hain office ke year end qareeb hai na ... ab dekho kab tak rehte hain yeh

----------


## Aleena

> Originally Posted by Aleena @ Sat Nov 26, 2005 10:34 pm
> 
> OMG!!!!! i went 2 mall, and guess wotttt?  i saw Jawad AHMED there omg i m like ufffff jawaaaad  and he was lookin sooooo kool ops: man i know i m so stupid :blush: khair, us se haath milaya, i ask him about hows my lhr :s and aur kia kaha, i dun rememberrrr... ab kal us ka concert hai yahan... and i m goingggggg wooohooooo (hopefully) :s :cooldance;
> 
> 
> hmm dec 2nd ko wo yahan bhi araha hai :ye;


ahan i seee, so r u going ? well u shud, i luvvvvvv his songs  :Big Grin:  aur main tu us se backstage b arram se mil sakti hoon... :applaud;

----------


## Endurer

kaye zakhm dil pe kaye dharkano pe a zakhmi hai sena mera, chubne lagey mere sanso mein kante, a mushkil hai jena mera, nigahon mein mohabat ki, mohabat ki adaon mein sab fanah ker dia tujeh yaad ker lia :dj;

----------


## Endurer

tujeh lag rahe ab to tohen meri tujeh bewafa jo kahon, guzare jo lamhey tere sath menen usse eik saza mein kahon, salakhon mein mohabat ki, mohabat ki sazaon mein dil tabah ker lia tujeh yaad ker lia :dj;

*post-bump*

abi so ker utha hoon, thora time lagey ga hosh aney mein :dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh no...phir se shoro........  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

mein to chala apne blog per  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jao ji...kisne roka hai :P 

main chali movie dekhne  :Big Grin:  

bye bye pplzzzzzzz

----------


## sunnyenger

yar hum sae b baat kr lu

----------


## Endurer

welcome here sunnyenger  :Smile: 

sure why not

----------


## Endurer

khalish si hai na jane kiun. hai ik saya jidher dekhon, jahan dekhon janey kiun. wo pal methe kahan beite, har aik dar pe ahatien.

hai pocho kia, har eik dil mein, har eik dil mein chahtien. 

hota hai jo, hone do, ho jane do wo yahan, khuabon ko jal janey do, janey do ankhon se ye lo zara, kia sahee kia nahi, kis ko pata yahan, kia bhala kia burra kia patta. 

khalish si hai na janey kiun.

na janey kiun.

janey kiun.

----------


## Roshni

I love this song Partner, bohat acha song hai :ye; 

==========

I am closing my eyes, I am hiding from the sun!

----------


## Fairy

Neend kaafi ziyada hogayi...ab sar phatt raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

mere aag ko jo gulzar kare wo bahar chahiye :dj;

mei uth geya :s umeed nahi thi k ajj itni jaldi uth jaon ga.. anyways good [morning/afternoon/evening/night] people  :Smile:

----------


## Brownman

good luck sahib

----------


## NInA

Keep it on the low, baby when your day is over. No one needs to know how you get it or what you need.
She dosnt know it, but I saw it the minute she walked through that door.. Tryin so hard not to show it, ( no) but Im feelin it every night when she gets home.

See, baby Im amazed by you, how could you try to play it cool.. for so long?
Do you know I see through you? Let me take you to a place, where you belong.. right here, right now.

You dont need to say a word, yeah I know. I see the way they're working ya to the bone, tonight we're ought to sit back relax and let me rub your back.. take it slow. 

You, you gotta relax, I put that stress out of your body into mine. So just lay back, I'm gonna fill you up with brand new life tonight. 

Baby I'm amazed by you, how could you try to play it cool.. for so long?
Don't you know I see through you? Let me take you to a place where you belong.

You dont need to say a word, yeah I know. I see the way they're working ya to the bone, tonight we're ought sit back relax and let me rub your back.. take it slow.. 

She don't know it, but I saw it the minute she walked through that door.. 

:dj;

----------


## macroedge

kyaa???

----------


## Fairy

Tense

----------


## Kainaat

> Tense


Why are u tensed  :Smile:  khariyat?

----------


## Fairy

Jee khariyat hai Sobia  :Smile:  bus aise hi mood swings  :Smile: 

Aap sunao? :hug;

----------


## Kainaat

mera bhi  :Frown:  

Aaj bhai se daant parhi, ke lunch nahin karti to ab majbooran woh banane ja rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Achii baat haina..lunch kiya karo na aap  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

kia pata kahan hum chale :dj;

itniiiiiii sardiiiiiii ho rahe haiiiiiiiiii :s

phillies myself and the good `ol control panel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ye hai meri kahani, khamosh zindagani, sanata keh raha hai, kiun zulm seh raha ha, eik dastan porani, tanhai ki zubani, har zakhm khil raha hai, kuch mujhse keh raha hai.

chubte kante yadon k daman se chunta hoon, girte dewaron k aanchal mein zinda hoon.

bas ye meri kahani, be nishan nishani, ik dard beh raha hai, kuch mujhse keh raha hai.

chubte kante yadon k daman se chunta hoon, girte dewaron k aanchal mein zinda hoon.

bajaye pyar ki shabnam mere gulistan mein baraste rehte hien her simt mout k saye, seahion se ulajh perte hien meri ankhien, koi nahi koi bhi nahi jo batlaye, kitne dair ujalon ki raah dekhon ga, koi nahi hai koi bhi nahi na pass na door, eik pyar hai meri dharkan apni chaht ka jo elan kiye jati hai, zindage hai jo jiye jati hai, khoon k ghoont piye jate hai, khuab kanton se seye jaate hai.

ab na koi pass hai, phir bhi ehsas hai, seahion mein ulji pari jene ki eik aas hai. yadon ka jungle ye dil kanton se jal thal ye dil.

chubte kante yadon k daman se chunta hoon, girte dewaron k aanchal mein zinda hoon.

----------


## Kainaat

Is waqt mera sar dard se phata ja raha hai samjh mein nahin aata kya karoon  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

lolzz phata ja raha hai?? plzz jaldi se band karlein warna khoon nikal aye ga (just kidding dun minD)

bore ho rahi hon

----------


## Kainaat

it is ok Madiha, lekin sach mein bahot dard hai  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## syeda

hmm first tell how do u no my name????

oho ap tea piyo ya phir aik goli le lo  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

wow idher tou doctors aay huway hain lolzz

im thinking a little bit about my studies.

----------


## Kainaat

> hmm first tell how do u no my name????
> 
> oho ap tea piyo ya phir aik goli le lo


forum par kahin parha tha  :Smile:  

aur tea main peeti nahin aur goli hai nahin  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

hmm phir tae pi lo ya phir koi garam cheezya phir ap so jao ok istarah monitor k samne mat bhetho aur sar dard ho ga

hmm meine kafi jaga likha hoa hai na apna name  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

haan ab kahan parha hai I do not remember.

aur main to office mein hoon, kaise so jaon :duno;

----------


## syeda

lolzz acha?? oh i think u r at home phjir to goli khane k ilawa koi chara hi nahi..lol

----------


## Qambar

tou phir aap goli kha hi lian
per tou nahin bataya konsi ????

----------


## Kainaat

goli hai nahin khaon kahan se  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Border per chali jain asani se mil jai gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunnyenger

sardi lag rahi hai tu naiya sweeter lai lain.InsaALLAH affaqa hu ga.[wave:37d0838a30][/wave:37d0838a30]

----------


## Kainaat

> Border per chali jain asani se mil jai gi


kaise yahan to open border hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Sardiyon ki waja se kuch acha nahin lag raha  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

awww,sis Sardion main tou Chilghoze khane ka dil kerrta hea  :Big Grin: 
But yahan millte hi nahi  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

lol  :Big Grin: 

Nahin bro...yahan tou jub se sardiyan huwi hein thori si tou mood bhi off rehta hai  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

_solstitium, or am I? give me chastity, but not yet *prolonged sigh*_

----------


## sanuda

ok ok

----------


## Roshni

I still find myself longing for you, I still find myself alone in the dark reaching for you, I still find myself whispering to conscience praying for you, I still find it better, to stay, to hold you in my broken arms rather than leaving, replacing and forgetting you but the question is that would I ever be able to forgive you??? you have questioned my dignity, you have bruised my pride, you have raped my love for you, You are one felon, You are one culprit my love, how would i ever be able to forgive you, because the obstacle here is ME.

----------


## syeda

hmmm kuch nahi bas theek hi feel kar rahi hon dimagh par kam ka bhoj hai isliye zara temse hon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl...wazuupppp

----------


## Fairy

Hi shweety  :Smile: 

nothin much...din acha raha hai abhi tak....kuch huwa tou nahin per mood acha hai aaj  :Smile:  u tell.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera bhi mood kaafi acha hai aaj  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Wow yeh tou achii baat haina  :Big Grin: 

Tou achey mood ko enjoy kese kiya jaa raha hai sweety?  :Smile:

----------


## irfanmir

rona mat pls...

----------


## Endurer

there you go roshni :wink:

mujeh mere yaar se matlab :dj;

----------


## Roshni

> there you go roshni :wink:
> 
> mujeh mere yaar se matlab :dj;


i go where Partner? :ang9: 

what is it Partner? :duno;

----------


## Endurer

itni jaldi uth geya :s nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii mujeh or sona chahiye :x 

nothing partner, phugget it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil jo mangey mujeh bas us se matlab, mujeh mere yaar se matlab :dj;

----------


## Roshni

. . . and she threw away every last remaining thing she had left with that he gave her, she thought she would be able to move on but no ah whenever she talks she hears him, whenever she smiles she feels him and whenever she blinks she sees him . . . It is not what life has become for her, It is what she never asked for, It is what she has become for him. 


P.S: Partner, ok i phuggot. :ye;

----------


## Endurer

that sounds more like the word 'fagot'  :Big Grin:  

i'm bored! ahh tiresomely so :s go with the flow adeel or blow the bloody flow. :x

mujeh mere yaar se matlab :dj;

----------


## Roshni

> that sounds more like the word 'fagot'  
> 
> i'm bored! ahh tiresomely so :s go with the flow adeel or blow the bloody flow. :x
> 
> mujeh mere yaar se matlab :dj;


Partner, tumhain aisa kya maltab hai apne yaar se? ab bol bhi do, yahin per aakar ruk jate ho, agay to bolo (phugot) :P 


dooor tak rait hi rait hai zindagi
dooor tak dhoop hi dhoop hai zindagi, feelings cafe main aaj itna hi.

----------


## TISHA

today is an very nice day dont u guys think so

----------


## vegas2uf

hi guys

----------


## Kainaat

> hi guys


Hi and welcome to DT  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

*Annoyed*

----------


## TISHA

today is an ok day

----------


## Muhammad

i am thinking about my dear friend

----------


## TISHA

again its a very good day coase i have an day off

----------


## Kainaat

I have so much pain in my left hand, that I can hardly write right now  :Frown:  So I am not feeling well  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

awwwwwwww kiyun kia hoa left hand ko????


hmm me feeling reaaly cool n frsh coz abhi to din start hoa hai

----------


## Fairy

Waqayii kya huwa hi haath ko Kainaat? :S

----------


## Kainaat

patah nahin ssojh gaya hai, uppar se pain hai ke poori arm mein sair kar raha hai aur main yahan dard se cheekne wali hoon, seriously bahot buri halat ho rahi hai  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

oh ho kainaat g Allah behtar karay ga

----------


## Kainaat

> oh ho kainaat g Allah behtar karay ga


inshallah, thanks so much  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Ab kesa hai haath Sobia?  :Smile:  n kuch patta chala kyun swelling hogayi thi..??

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kainaat g ub haath kaisa hai?

----------


## Kainaat

jee pehle jaisa hai  :Smile:  thanks for asking  :Smile: 

@Aisha api - arthritis ho gaya hai mujhe  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

Today im tired

----------


## Endurer

Allah apko shifa dein sobia, Ameen.

----------


## Aleena

ab kaisa feel kar rahi ho app sobia ?  :Smile: 

aur mera neend se bura haal hai :zzz;

----------


## Endurer

flu mera peecha hi nahi chor raha  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good today

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thats guudd :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

good kia hai  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol she said to me

----------


## Endurer

ohh my bad  :Big Grin:  i thought mere flu ko good keh rahe hien :x

----------


## *Fatima*

lol

----------


## google

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

hello Google

:welcome;

----------


## Kainaat

Thanks everyone for asking and doing dua for me, my hands are much better now, thanks a million  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Adeel bhi na, flu hai, lekin araam nahin karna, I think sab usko dhaanto aur achi class lo, mera class lene ko dil kar raha hai, majboori meri le nahin sakti :x

----------


## *Fatima*

im boring

----------


## Aleena

aww  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

Me toO Boring Naa.. :Frown:

----------


## silly_phantom

Thank you for always being there,
To listen and understand me.
I appreciate all you did for me,
And all you still do.

Thank you for making me feel whole again,
For putting my pieces back together.
I appreciate you putting my life back together,
You saved my life.

You may not understand,
Why I do what I do.
But you never criticized,
You just helped my through.

I knew I could come to you when I was down,
'cause I knew you'd always be there
to pick me back up
and say everything will be ok.

----------


## silly_phantom

Wandering in darkness grope,
Finding not a glimpse of hope.
Fingers touch to find my way,
Each foot fall, my heart betrays
The fear which drives me through the day.

Suddenly the ground is lost,
Flailing arms as body's tossed.
Splashing down in crimson pool,
The warm embrace is much too cruel,
I curse this lowly, wretched fool.

Floundering in this self made hell,
Warmth increasing as I dwell,
Within the confines I create,
Screaming as myself berate,
Giving in to this, my fate.

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

thank u for sharing

----------


## Endurer

> Adeel bhi na, flu hai, lekin araam nahin karna, I think sab usko dhaanto aur achi class lo, mera class lene ko dil kar raha hai, majboori meri le nahin sakti :x


aww  :Big Grin:  ab aisa bhi nahi hai, wese menen apko kal aik mashwara dia tha msn per, yaad hai na  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

ok jee i'm back listening to lucky ali's track:

jana hai jana hai chalte hi jana hai, na koi apna hai na koi thikana hai, sab raste naraz hien, manzil ki aahaton se rahi begana hai. 

kiya kabhi sahil bhi tofan mein behte hien, sab yahan aasan hai, hosley kehte hien, sholon pe kanto pe hass k chal sakte hien, apni takderon ko hum badal sakte hien, bigre halaton mein dil ko samjhana hai.

khuabon ki duniya mein yadon k railay men, aadmi tanha hai bheer mein maile mein, zindagi mein aisa mor bhi aata hai, khuab ruk jate hien, waqt tham jata hai, aise mein to mushkil agey berh pana hai, jana hai jana hai chalte hi jana hai, na koi apna hai na koi thikana hai, sab raste naraz hien, manzil ki aahaton se rahi begana hai.

finally coffee delivered at my desktop :whistle;

----------


## affairless

lagta hai prem ho gaya hai re  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

affairless: such a prehensile message deserves a cover at the new york times only.

----------


## shah.uzy

hi

----------


## Roshni

they said, "Alice never came back the same from the Wonderland, she was changed."
She said, "but I will, I will never follow Alice's steps, I will go to extreme depths to betray myself."

now they find her sitting under that tree every morning, searching fo her Utopia, her Wonderland.

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Sat Dec 10, 2005 3:11 am
> 
> Adeel bhi na, flu hai, lekin araam nahin karna, I think sab usko dhaanto aur achi class lo, mera class lene ko dil kar raha hai, majboori meri le nahin sakti :x
> 
> 
> aww  ab aisa bhi nahi hai, wese menen apko kal aik mashwara dia tha msn per, yaad hai na  
> 
> ok jee i'm back listening to lucky ali's track:
> 
> ...


Kya mashwara diya tha :S mujhe to koi yaad nahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Sat Dec 10, 2005 7:05 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Sat Dec 10, 2005 3:11 am
> 
> ...


soch leni app phir se, mein yahan b yaad kerwa sakta hoon, agar app kahien tou :whistle;

----------


## syeda

hmmm abhi tak nice feel kar rahi hon coz abi fresh hon bad ka pata nahi

----------


## syeda

hmmm abhi tak nice feel kar rahi hon coz abi fresh hon bad ka pata nahi

----------


## Tanha

Oh.. that's nice na..:P

----------


## Fairy

Feeling good....Subah se mom k chotti k saath baithi hoon....wese light nahin thi per baatein kar k acha laga  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

k khel nahi hai dil kissi se lagana, tum dil ko laga k mujeh bhool na jana :dj;

ajj thora acha feel ker raha hoon, (at least pehle se behter). 12 midnight per so ker utha or phir tab se online, soya ajj sham mein tha, missed an all imporant appointment with the doctor. :s hmm burra lag raha hai mujeh ab, anyways ab subha jaon ga or doctor ko hospital mein trace keron ga.

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Mon Dec 12, 2005 12:42 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Sat Dec 10, 2005 7:05 pm
> 
> ...


Mujhe nahin yaad na, tum hi bata do  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

mere lie 'rishta' dhondha tha apko :wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel happy today

----------


## Kainaat

Chalein jaldi dhoondte hain phir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

tere lie mere sansien, mujhse tujhse pyar hai, tujhpe hi ae zindagi jaan nissar hai, mere do jahan to hai, mere khuahsien tu hai, mere dharkenen tu hai, there's something in your eyes, that makes me want to hold you close :dj;

----------


## Tanha

Hi Dearz.. :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

hello, how are you bro ?  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Jal Jal kay dhuaan ho rahe hum
nas nas mein nasha 
bheega hai man
...........................................

----------


## Fairy

> tere lie mere sansien, mujhse tujhse pyar hai, tujhpe hi ae zindagi jaan nissar hai, mere do jahan to hai, mere khuahsien tu hai, mere dharkenen tu hai, there's something in your eyes, that makes me want to hold you close :dj;


 :up; 

Mein bhi kal se yehi sunning :wink:

----------


## Endurer

Hey, I'm feeling tired, my time is gone today. you flirt with suicide, sometimes, that's ok :dj;

----------


## Roshni

main khud ko dasnay lagi hun, zehar mujh ko acha kar raha hai . . .

----------


## Kainaat

> Hey, I'm feeling tired, my time is gone today. you flirt with suicide, sometimes, that's ok :dj;


Flirt with suicide is never ok, because suicide is haram  :Smile:

----------


## Tanha

HelloO.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

say na say na how you said it to me
sone do na do na how you did it to me
dholi dhol baja raj raj ke 
ho aaisa yaar manana ai nachke
ho say na :dj;

----------


## Tanha

Fazool..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

U fOOooooooooooooooooL :P

----------


## Tanha

And U...??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

STOP SPAMMING :x :x

----------


## Kainaat

plz stick to the topic and share your feelings  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

wo kia fazol drama hai 'kaisa ye pyar hai' or us mei wo two cent shemale, kia naam hai uska.. yeah angad or smthn, uff khudaya kia ho geya hai sab ko :x

----------


## DonWit

Endurer bhai kya fazool ke drama dekhte rehte ho....


LAGHTER CHAMPIONS  :Smile:  luv it just luv it

----------


## TISHA

HI EVERY 1 2 DAY IS AN OK DAY

----------


## DonWit

OK day, its a gr8 day

----------


## TISHA

it sure is

----------


## DonWit

itna sannata kyun hai bhai....

----------


## OmI

Im feeling great today.... cauze my examz ended today  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oh thats gudd  :Smile:

----------


## OmI

Yeah..... now im having vacations..... thn new semester will start..... n we will ragg the new comers.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ahaan  :Smile:  

gudd luck :mrgreen:

----------


## OmI

Yeah..... now im having vacations..... thn new semester will start..... n we will rag the new comers.....

----------


## DonWit

Exams khatam kya baat hai.....

njoi
net pe kya kar rahe ho go n party yar

----------


## Endurer

DonWit (umair?) bhai mein kahan dekhta hoon, aise hi promo dekh lia, or 3/4 ladies us soap ki tarefien kerte nahi thak rahe thien :s khair that kaisa yeh pyar hai sucks :x

laughter champions konsa hai or kis channel per aata hai ?

----------


## Roshni

* My Nowhereville* 

Even the tranquilizers of death are cursing what I have become, betraying all my beliefs, defying all that I achieved, poisoning all the cores of my pure blood, I have devoted myself to dark and obsecurity, I am destined to nowhere.

----------


## OmI

Can u tell me frm where hav u COPIED this thing ??? :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Which thing?

----------


## OmI

It waz for Rosni.......

----------


## elektra

wazzup pplz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothin and there?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hahahaha@Omi lolzzzz Roshni ab jawab do :P

----------


## Roshni

> Can u tell me frm where hav u COPIED this thing ??? :P


from nowhere :P

----------


## OmI

LoL..... ok so u wanna say tht u wrote it urself ????

----------


## Roshni

what do you think?

----------


## Qambar

no thinking at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

I want to share some gossip, because I found out that not everyone knows about it  :Big Grin: 

but I am also confused, supposethe news is not true  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

BREAK ME TO PROVE "WE" ARE UNBROKEN.

PERFECTIONIST.

----------


## Roshni

> I want to share some gossip, because I found out that not everyone knows about it 
> 
> but I am also confused, supposethe news is not true


go ahead Kainaat, try us :ye;

----------


## *Fatima*

im very happy today

----------


## sync

lolz

----------


## Roshni

* Neutral Me* 

Before the beginning of time, I was created out of the remaining ashes of darkness and nihility, Heavens cursed and Hells smiled at me, When I came to an existance. I was told to cry not for Gods, to pursue not for innocense. When I was sent alone to Neutrality, a nowhere between mortality and immortality, It was then when I realized, longing for lethality is what I am destined for. Hence, I created my own parasites to suck me my blood, to poison my purity so I can survive among the Voids. No I have venomed myself to become what I was destined to, to become cold to desires and infantility, to become numb to questions, grey to whites, if to maybees, Now this is me, Neutral.

----------


## Ash

hmm..  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

ash huni wots rong  :Frown:

----------


## OmI

Y iz every 1 crying ???

----------


## TISHA

NOT ME ITS HAPPY DAY

----------


## Endurer

glad to know that tisha  :Smile:

----------


## OmI

:Smile:

----------


## Ash

> ash huni wots rong


nothing fatima, roshni ki post deekh kar sad ho gaye thi  :Big Grin:  waisay me happy :P

----------


## OmI

aisa kia likha tha posts main !!!

----------


## Ash

app parh lain, cuz main ne tu parhi nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

well well well itna kaam para hai kerne ko, per kuch bhi kerne ko dil nahi ker raha, sab projects side per rakhey hien, lets see kab shuru karta hoon un per kaam.

----------


## Kainaat

I am mad @ my bro. batameez :x 
Yeah it makes me upset and when I am upset, I just want to be alone  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

upset badtamezi ko le ker hien? jo tension de usse attention nahi dene chahiye.

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel tired today

----------


## Ash

i m excited + nervous :s

----------


## OmI

im sleepy

----------


## Kainaat

> upset badtamezi ko le ker hien? jo tension de usse attention nahi dene chahiye.


Well I cannot help it, he was talking to me  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

is hijar ki raat ko dhalne main zara waqt lage ga 

tere baad hum ko sambhalne mein zara waqt lagey ga

----------


## *Fatima*

im tired today

----------


## OmI

too bad....

----------


## NInA

A Broken Trust 

Why do I still not trust you, 
when I know your words now are ture, 
You said that cheating was one 
thing you would never do, 
But you did and you hurt me 
in the worst way that you could, 
I now sit here each and everday, 
Wondering what it was I did, 
that would make you hurt me this way, 
You once were my everything, 
until that dreadful day, 
the day my heart and sole you 
so easily tossed away, 
So please be patient with me 
when I say things that sound 
so mean, but explain this one thing to me, 
If you would, 
How can I ever trust you the 
way that I should?

----------


## Manindigo

I am Feeling Sleepy  :Wink:

----------


## TISHA

so exited

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel sleepy

----------


## OmI

Im hungry

----------


## Endurer

the madness of solitude has finally driven me to connecting my laptop to the internet, its likely that this non-posting condition will recur sporadically during the next few days or so.. ahh solitude.

----------


## *Fatima*

im hungry

----------


## Endurer

sper-excited rather at cloud nine  :Big Grin:

----------


## usaf

romantic today  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

hey baby...when we are today....doing things..that we loveeeeeeeee...

everytime you're i feel i'm heaven...'Feeling high'

(My feelings today/tonight)

Perfectionist

----------


## OmI

kool

----------


## DonWit

yup cool

----------


## *Fatima*

me too i feel cool today

----------


## Aaminah

feeling hmm... gr8  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shabaz

gr8

----------


## Endurer

i hate spamies! one down.. 20 billion to go! :x

----------


## palwasha

feelin cooll 2day

----------


## Endurer

convicted!!!!!!!! mot justes my lord!

----------


## Endurer

ho ho ho i'm enjoying it :dj; or wait ^o) i'm rather loving it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

dance with me take a chance with me :wink: sajna wayyyyyyyy...i know u gonn danceeee with meeeeeee....:dj; girllllllll take a chance with me tonightttttt..

im cooooooool...Njoyyyyying...

dancing and practicing yoga...

goodnite everybody out here....:dj;

----------


## OmI

LOL

----------


## Roshni

to kya ye tay hai ke umer bhar nahi milna
to phir ye umer bhi kyun, tum se gar nahi milna


rah-e-wafa ke musafir ko kaun samjhaye
k is safar main koi humsafar nahi milna...

----------


## OmI

Wah wah wah !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Wah wah wah !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

actually i'm so convinced that I might end up dropping a cent in that poker! 

:duh;

coming back to the topic, well heck i dont care about it or any, all i care about is just nothing or perhaps everything. alright, all right! either one of us is confused here, wouldn't you agree? as if my green ass cares about that. I dont give a shit about it anymore.

let the show begin!

----------


## OmI

LoL

----------


## Endurer

i just can't get enough :dj;


can you hear the shrieks of death? you bet! :wink:

----------


## Roshni

her soo pheli afra tafri or mujh ko apne apne sung sung baandhay tere dhiyaan k mausam . . .

----------


## coolguyskumar

Sad

----------


## Ash

thora sa dil mera bura hai, thora bhala hai seenay main lalala

salam guyz, kaisay hain sab? eid ki tyari kaisi hai, humaray haan tu bakray b aa gaye ajj... kal chand raat hai, its gonna b so much fun inshAllah, mehndi and all that wohooo.. aur app sab ki tyari kaisi hai ?

----------


## manni9

w salam,
Ash jee Chand raath tou 8~9 din pehle thin for ur kind information  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

lol :$ i mean woh chand raat nai, per chand raat hi naaaaaaaa, woh mehndi tu lagaien gey na :@ main tu choti eid ki tarha hi yeh b mana rahi hoon :P

----------


## manni9

lol wah aap nay kaha tou chand raath ho gai

----------


## Endurer

din hafta maheney or saal phela howa charon taraf nakami ka jaal.

mann mein ubal, khuda se sawal, akhir howa kiun tere bandey ka ye haal :dj;


mein neend mein hoon :zzz;

----------


## Ash

hehehe haan main jahan chand wahan :$

neend aa rahi hai tu so jaien :zzz;

----------


## manni9

kyun aap kya dunya hain ke chaand aap ke gird revolvr kerta hea :P lol

----------


## Ash

nai main dunya nai chand hoon *blush* ab bus main ziyda tareefien nai apni kar sakti :P

----------


## manni9

oh per main tou ker sakta hoon  :Big Grin: 
ab hoon itna cool tou iss main mera kya kasoor hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

chahien gey tumhien bas tumhari baat karien gey, ab tumse mohabat hum sanam din raat kerien gey :dj;

----------


## Endurer

har sans sulajh rahe thi uljhane ko tum agaye.. jo aag bujh rahe thi bharkane ko tum agaye :dj;

Eid Mubarik fellas :givefl;

mein abhi walk ker k wapis a raha hoon.. i'm kinda tired.. met a friend on my way to the warid's frachise.

koi kehta yahan zindagi saj gaye.. koi kehta wahan zindagi mit gaye.. ik tamana yahan.. eik tamana wahan, ik bharosa yahan or nafrat wahan. raste pe mein chal para tha behkane tum agaye :dj;

drinking pepsi & eating crispers.. well i'm kinda bored too.. dunno why!

----------


## Kainaat

Khair mubarak.

Is waqt sar dard se patah ja raha hai, table lamp kharab hone ki wajah se  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

tou sis app room ki light on ker lein.. ye dard eyesight weak hone ki waja se to nahien ho raha kia?

----------


## manni9

well tea pe lain sir ka durd 2 mins main door  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

@Adeel -- woh on hai par PC ke uppar nahin hai, jiski mujhe adaat hai aur ainak main bhool gayi hoon  :Frown:  

@Manni - I do not like tea  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

tou hello aaj say acha koi din nahi mile ga tea pine ke liye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

I do not like it

----------


## manni9

well fir KAkao try karin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

koi baat nahien sis.. app "diya" jala lein  :Big Grin: 

manni waqaye yaar mein bhi tea miss ker raha hoon :s abhi to bsa pepsi ko chai samjh ker ...... :mad;

----------


## manni9

lol aur chips ko biryani samajh ker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

hahahahaha :rolling; ab aise bhi halat nahien hien.. pepsi pi raha hoon.. heineken nahien  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> koi baat nahien sis.. app "diya" jala lein 
> 
> manni waqaye yaar mein bhi tea miss ker raha hoon :s abhi to bsa pepsi ko chai samjh ker ...... :mad;


nahin bas main uthne lagi hoon yahan se ab  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

well mere tu yeh hi halat mhain aaj kaal  :Big Grin:  koi banane walli hi nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

app msn per kiun nahien hien sis?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...manni SIS hai  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kainaat

> app msn per kiun nahien hien sis?


I guess mujhse poocha hai  :Big Grin:  woh is liye ke mere sar mein dard tha aur bahot se log online dekh kar maine socha na ana behtar hai :Rolling;

----------


## manni9

> lolz...manni SIS hai


u made a boo boo  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Mera net tou kaal rakh say bund parda hea :x
abhi uni main hoon ' :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

aww aww  :Big Grin: 

sobia sis eid k din to at least ajana chahiye tha apko :x :x

naila menen aisa kab kaha ^o)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

manni ajj ka din kesa guzra? chicken ko abattoir mein le ker gaye they ya butcher gher pe aya?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nahi woh na...aapne manni ki post ke baad likha tha to maine socha aapne use likha hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

its ok koi baat nahien, ho jata hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ok jee ab mein chala offline.. ab koi movie dekhon ga and then raat mein bahir jaon ga (for the sake of it). take care everyone :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok bye  :Smile:  Have fun!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

main nay tou fish ki kurbani ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

U steal that or buy that :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> main nay tou fish ki kurbani ki


:rolling; 

kio jab bakra ghar mein mojood tha to fish ki kya zarorat par ghai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

aww sahee kaha naila  :Big Grin:  .. dream boy mujeh bhi yehi shaq ho raha hai.. manni ney purchase to nahi ki hogi :thinking;

mujeh fever / chest infection ho gaye  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww  :Frown:  to dawa shawa li ?  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

jee abhi augment'n (antio-biotic) 675 mg li hai  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Adeel ghussa to na karo mujh masoom par  :Frown: 

U know aaj bilkul bhi time nahin mila, kaise aati  :Frown:   :Frown:  

Aur ab aayi hoon to janab khudh bemaar hain, par majaal hai banda araam kar le :x yeh to acha hai dawai le li, par dawai bhi araam ke saath asar karti hai  :Smile:  

btw mujhe lagta hai flu ko aapse ishq ho gaya hai, har doosre din milne chala aata hai :rolling;  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

ab khush hien app? 3 din se rest hi kiya menen.. eid to khair se aise guzre :s

abhi mere hath kanp rahe hien.. medicines ka assar hai.. or ye type kerna mushkil hai..

abhi tak chest blocked hai.. sara respiratory system down hai.. or kal raat to aise lag raha tha jese subha nahi hogi.. neend aaye howe thi.. medication se intoxication ho gaye thi.. per sans aisa ruk raha tha k baar baar bed se 1 feet oper tak jhatke lagte they.. yhan sardi hai per i was just sweating it all out.

ajj sans kuch behter hai.. per chest mein inteha ki pain hai.. i hope ab kal tak behter ho jaye ga.

----------


## stavishnu

thx for all comands

----------


## Ash



----------


## Kainaat

awww Adeel  :Smile: 

Inshallah jaldi theek ho jaoge, aaj to office bhi gaye the  :Big Grin: 

Aur rest kiya uske liye thanks aur yeh bhi le lo :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

aww thank you sobia thats really very sweet of you :givefl;

jee ab behter hoon or ajj office bhi acha raha din.

app sunayen w'sup?

----------


## Kainaat

what's up  :Frown: 

ghar ka kaam karing, bekaar baiting, reading a lot of novels  :Big Grin:  aur kya karing, net ignore karing :rolling;

----------


## spindozes

Adeel : How did the job go?

----------


## Endurer

It'd been fantastic so far, thanks for your concern spindozes.  :Smile: 

sobia sis app itna sab kerne k baad mujeh confuse ker rahe hein :s

I did my time :dj;

----------


## amitprabhu

hiiii u ok

----------


## TISHA

hi feeling gooooooooiddd

----------


## sarwat

i had 3 sleeping pills at about 9.30, slept at 12.00

----------


## Endurer

hope you experienced some hell of a hallucination too, sarwat.

Do wish me the same as I just had one (the only left) zynex.

----------


## moose14q

hey yeah

----------


## S@nia

Udas.

----------


## Endurer

welcome back S@nia :wink:

----------


## Endurer

ajeeb mussebat mein phansa hoon, a rishta yet-again :x

----------


## Kainaat

Allah (swt) se dua karo sab sahee ho jayega  :Smile: 

waise aaj kal sabko yehi masla hai mere liye bhi dua karna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

apke lie kese duwa karon?  :Big Grin:  rishta aney ki ya janey ki?

----------


## Kainaat

abhi na ane ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

kab tak irada hai apka ? :wink:

----------


## Kainaat

well, law 5 saal mein hota hai, so 5 saal baad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

not bad! 27 is still an ideal age as far as my perspective is concerned.  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

shukar hai koi to mana  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

mere manane se kiya farak parta hai sis  :Smile: 

acha ye batayen k kiya apke parents man jayen gey/man chuke hein?

----------


## Kainaat

abhi kounsa rishta aaya hai, I mean aaye to hain, lekin mere qabil koi nahin  :Big Grin: 

to dekhte hain, kya patah mujhe pasand hi a jaye :rolling;

lekin waise abbu kehte hain jaldi kya hai, par ammi  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

there's an old saying k jis gher mein darakht ho wahan pathar aate rehte hien. :wink:

----------


## Endurer

arman koi pora howa nahien, abhi aas ka gulshan khilna hai abhi.......... ko milna hai

dekhon ga abhi mein wo manzar, ae raat zara tham tham k guzar..mera chand mujeh aya hai nazar.

----------


## Roshni

Partner, ye blank kis k liye chora hai bhaee?

----------


## Kainaat

kaisa phattar :duno;

----------


## Ash

full time in mastiiiiiii ke mood main :P

----------


## Endurer

> Partner, ye blank kis k liye chora hai bhaee?


thora sexually provocative tha is liye.

----------


## Sporadic

usnay proverb boli thi lolz
Jahan bairi ho wahan patthar aatay hain.

Matlab jahan larkiyan hon, wahan rishtay aatay hain 

Now you got it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

thanks for that faisal bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

u welcome lolz  :Big Grin: 
BTW aaj kahan ho

----------


## Endurer

abhi guests aye howe hien singapore se, unke baad india se a rahe hein kuch, to bus usse mein busy hoon. app sunayen? wasup?

----------


## Sporadic

nothing Special
Kub tak hain guest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Aray wah itne log, koi party hai kya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ab to sab chale gaye.

jee sobia sis party hi thi  :Big Grin:  something I've never had before  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Kya matlab details to de dein, thori si  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I love this planet  :Big Grin:  I mean there is so much whimsicality attached to it that I just cound't resist throwing that gun away  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

:thinking;

----------


## soni kuri

:dyawn:

----------


## Endurer

You took me for granted & ahh there are repercussion attached to it. Beyond a certain point, you wouldnt neet to take my opinion seriously!! But you'd be smitten soon & don't you expect any less because I'll do what SHOULD be done.

did someone just said that the world is watching? oh cum on dude, everyone's doing that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

_DesiTwist.com - Aries 
After thinking about making changes for so long and not mentioning it to anyone, the obvious solution has suddenly dawned on you: If you really want to change, what could possibly fulfill that urge more dramatically than moving, long-distance? After all, that would mean you'd have to change your home, your job, all your relationships and all your habits. If all this sounds invigorating rather than frightening, get busy. The sooner the better._

I am not getting any goose-bumps so watch out! :wink:

here is another something that you really can't think about, the time that i got left and the time that ran out, keeping in mind what i lfet behind, my sanity my soul brought down to the fine line. the pain the shame, too late to quit this game, I can't really change cuz i'm one of my kind. Even if i want to i really can't decide, cuz i never really had time on my side.

girta raha sambhalta raha is khamoshi mein main marta raha, nendon k mein saye talle khuabon ko tarasta raha. tou dil mera roye to kia, waqt iradon ko torre tou kia :dj;

----------


## waffa

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I'm really bored :s

----------


## Endurer

Ye kon ageya raah mein mere jisko kabhi mein pa na saka. Yaadien, yaadien hi hien lamhe hi hien jinko kabhi mein bhula na saka. wadey jhote tu ney kiye, kasmein kha k tum bholey, wo sab aik saraab tha wo sab tera jaal tha. :dj;

kal jo tha ab nahi per tha tou hasen or us husn mein main tha dhal geya. rahien, rahien wohi, batien wohi jinko kabhi mein bhula na saka. :dj;

----------


## Ash

main kal islamabad ja rahi hoon, by train.. yahan per 2 train ke agay peechay accident howay hain... bus Allah hi khair karay ab ki dafa  :Big Grin:  baki i m excited.

----------


## Kainaat

I have fever  :Smile:  so I am feeling :td: at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

same here sobia sis  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

awww aapko fever kuch ziyasdah nahin hota, apna khayaal rakha karo na  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

jee ajj kal kuch ziada hi ho raha hai  :Big Grin:  hmm per ab behter hai  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Itne changes pichle 10 years mein nahi ayen jite pichle aik week se a chuke hien. I'm boiling and my mental disposition is lethal enough to bring havoc for anyone / everyone who dares to stand in front of my way. I'm in the process of hurting those who love/loved me then. Actually I can't help it!

----------


## Kainaat

awww kya hua hai Adeel  :Smile:  Maine note kiya hai kuch disturb se ho  :Smile:  Inshallah sab jaldi sahee ho jayega  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

hmm thanks sis  :Smile:  nahi ab kaafi behter hoon and hopefully sab theek ho jaye ga  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

**bump**

mujhko gham hai tere judaye ka, ranj hai apni bewafaye ka

apne wadey se phir geya hon mein, apne nazron se gir geya hoon mein.

is se pehle k tou mujeh chore, mujhko thukraye mera dil tore.. apna dil khud mein tor jaon ga.. mein tera shaher chor jaon ga.

tera mujrim mein tera harjaye.. sath le jaon ga ye ruswaye.. dagh daman se ye mitta doon ga.. 

khud ko itni bari saza doon ga

is se pehle log taney dein tere aansoo na mujhko janey dein.. ye taluk mein tor jaon ga

haan mera intezar tou hoga, ab bhi kuch aitbaar tou hoga, tou khula chor de gi darwaza.. per ghalat hai ye tera andaza..

is se pehle k aah dil bhar de.. sab gunahon ko tou muaf ker de.. ye bharam bhi mein tour jaon ga.

is se pehle k yaad tou aye.. mere ankhon mein phir laho aye.. tujhse rishta mein tor jaon ga mein tera :dj;

----------


## Endurer

what makes me bump this topic up again (you ask?) Well tonight, I was inches away from the first sight of someone inexplicable to the likes of any language.

I was at lahore airport hours ago to receive few of my cousins. A driver accompanied me (rather created trouble on the motorway). I don't know how, but, I missed that once in a year chance to meet / see that person. It's almost impossible for me to believe that I went that far, got so closer and yet, missed it by far!!! All I can do now is to curse upon myself and the moment I planned to visit lahore. Then again, I tried.

Now I'm sitting here in front of my notebook, feeling sorry for myself. Shame on me! 

Yeah, Shame on ME!

It feels as if I've lost a battle, or my only hope. Yet I do feel like 'at least I tried'. For Allah knows what is in the best interest of ourselves. [Beshak - no doubt(s)]. Perhaps tonight wasn't the right time, or could possibly be, that tonight was the perfect time? Heck! I really didn't cared for this whole clock myth prior to tonight. 

For now I'm a subject to whims, as per my whingeing to the mother nature.

----------


## Roshni

Believe it or not I am walking away...

----------


## waffa

feeling rock n roll

----------


## Endurer

Betrayed, I've been so. Enslaved, I really tried, I did my time. :dj;




> Believe it or not I am walking away...


gone fishing?

----------


## Roshni

> Betrayed, I've been so. Enslaved, I really tried, I did my time. :dj;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roshni @ Mon Mar 13, 2006 9:01 am
> 
> ...



nah, aise boring kaam, main nahi karti. :ye;



hope to lose myself for good
hope to find it in the end
not in me
in YOu. . . :dj;

----------


## Endurer

I can be your hero baby, I can kiss away the pain :dj;

fishing tou bahana hai.. samanadar mein or bohat kuch hota hai...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Haan sab se bari chiz yeh hai ke samundar mein PAANI hota hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Aisa menen ajj pehle baar sunna.. app kon hien naik matloob?  :Smile:  mujeh to rehmat or salamti ka farishta lagte hien.  :Smile: 

Kash k mujeh apke kadmon ko chone ka mokah mille, kash k mein is ehsan ka badla chuka sakon. Yakenan app hum sab per rehmat ban ker nazil howein.  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

im feelin good

----------


## dsjeya

that is fine,keep it up

----------


## manni9

feelin very jelous!!!  :Frown:

----------


## lalah_rukh

goodie feelings

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling crazy! as always :P

----------


## Endurer

Adeel: Feeling a little cussed at the moment. 

Mom: Do I care?

Adeel: Do you not?

Mom: As dandy as damsel, get yourself a life, KID.

Adeel: That was a damp squib madame.

Mom: beep.. beep.. beep :x

Adeel: back to his room.

----------


## Ash

finally, BACK 2 HOME!! mix feelings hain.

----------


## TISHA

welcome back ash missed u

----------


## Ash

awww, missed u 2 huni

----------


## TISHA

how sweet

----------


## Roshni

> finally, BACK 2 HOME!! mix feelings hain.


maine kisi se kaha tha ke dekhna mohtarma ghar pe pohanchte se hi online ajayengi :rolling;  :ye; 

Ash, jet leg over yet or no?

----------


## Ash

whaterver acha aur yeh "kisi" koon hai :frown; .. aur jet leg abi tu shuru howa hai... sari raat nai soye, was waiting 4 ur fone call :@ aur ab neend ana shuru ho rahi hai :s per ab dophar ko  hi soon gi...

----------


## Endurer

ghazab ki neend a rahe hai.. per mosam acha hai.. barish hone wale hai.. i'm gonna party hard tonight :dj;

----------


## Ash

sleeeeeeppppyyyy!!! waiting 4 my friend, jis ko ab tak aa jana chaye tha :@ gussa aa raha hai ab..

----------


## waffa

nahe aya na essa he hota hai ..........intazaar bahoot bura hota hai

----------


## manni9

feeling great today,
aaj main uuper,aasman neeche,
aaj main aage zamana hea peeche,
 :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

mera tu bad bad day hai coz now i m badboy

----------


## Endurer

abhi ghusa a raha hai since koi offline chala geya wo bhi baghair bataye :x :@

----------


## hunteralone

abhi sad sad hoon kyunke koi dost bhi sea view nahi jaa raha hai ...

----------


## Ash

flu ho raha hai boohat bura, aur ab mujhay gussa aa raha hai kisi per :@

----------


## sunny2006

> flu ho raha hai boohat bura, aur ab mujhay gussa aa raha hai kisi per :@


oh kiya app k flu main us ka haath hain jis per ghussa aa raha hian  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

I FEEL AS ALWAYS HAPPY

----------


## Ash

gud fatima..

and sunny aisi bilkul b koi baat nai hai.

----------


## hunteralone

abhi thora gusse main hoon

----------


## Roshni

> flu ho raha hai boohat bura, aur ab mujhay gussa aa raha hai kisi per :@


get well soon Arshay.

----------


## hunteralone

abhi khush hoon

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Sun Mar 19, 2006 3:03 pm
> 
> flu ho raha hai boohat bura, aur ab mujhay gussa aa raha hai kisi per :@
> 
> 
> get well soon Arshay.


hmm.. i hope so!

----------


## Endurer

I hope you can hear me homey wherever you are, yo I'm telling you dawg, I'm bailing this trailer tomorrow, tell my mother I love her, kiss baby sister goodbye, say whenever you need me baby, I'm never too far. But yo I gotta get out there, the only way I know & I'm gonna be back for you, the second that I blow. on everything I own, I'll make it on my own, off to work I go, back to this 8 Mile Road. :dj;

----------


## Endurer

there is no sun, and it's so dark, sometimes I feel like i'm just bein pulled apart. from each one of my limbs, by each on of my friends, it's enough to just make me wanna jump out of my skin. sometimes I feel like a robot, sometimes I just know not
what I'm doing. I just blow, my head is a stove top, i just explode, the kettle gets so hot. sometimes my mouth just overloads the @$s that I don't got.

but i've learned, it's time for me to U-turn, it only takes one time for me to get burned. ain't no falling no next time I meet a new girl. i can no longer play stupid or be immature. I got every ingredient, all I need is the courage, like I already got the beat, all I need is the words. 

got the urge, suddenly it's a surge, suddenly a new burst of energy is occured, time to show these free world leaders the three and a third.

I am no longer scared now, i'm free as a bird. then I turn and cross over the median curb, hit the verbs & all you see is a blur from 8 mile road.  :blee;

----------


## Roshni

chaand ho tum, chaandni se bheega jaaye mann
jaan-e-mann jaan-e-mann

loving this song, thanks Partner :ye;

----------


## manni9

aaj say xames khatam yahoooo!!!
n Manni happy as usual  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> chaand ho tum, chaandni se bheega jaaye mann
> jaan-e-mann jaan-e-mann
> 
> loving this song, thanks Partner :ye;


mera gana  :evil:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Wed Mar 22, 2006 3:35 pm
> 
> chaand ho tum, chaandni se bheega jaaye mann
> jaan-e-mann jaan-e-mann
> 
> loving this song, thanks Partner :ye;
> 
> 
> mera gana  :evil:


tumhra gana? tumne is ke rights apne naam karwaye hain kya? baatain to dekho zara :combat;

----------


## Ash

haan na yeh gana kisi ne meray naam kar dia hai :blush:

----------


## Roshni

lo ye gaana main shehzad roy ko kafi pehle se dedicate karchuki hoon :combat;

----------


## hunteralone

I am too happy right now

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i am too bored rite now

----------


## *Fatima*

chor my pic ,im happy

----------


## hunteralone

dil bujha bujha sa hai

----------


## Ash

> lo ye gaana main shehzad roy ko kafi pehle se dedicate karchuki hoon :combat;


khawab main  :bg:

----------


## Endurer

har taraf garmi hai :s

----------


## hunteralone

chilling here

----------


## Endurer

yahan bhi mosam acha hai ajj  :Big Grin:

----------


## S@nia

i'm better off dead.

----------


## Roshni

baahar baarish, andar baarish ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yahan b

----------


## OmI

can weather really affet our feelings ???
I think it can... wht bout u guyz ???

----------


## hunteralone

main khush hoon kyunke main mamoo ban gaya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

congratz

----------


## Endurer

> can weather really affet our feelings ???
> I think it can... wht bout u guyz ???


Absolutely Yes!

----------


## hunteralone

meri feelings ajeeb si hain sona bhi hai aur nahi bhi

----------


## Endurer

Ab tak to app shayed so chuke honge  :Smile:

----------


## niceguy

> can weather really affet our feelings ???
> I think it can... wht bout u guyz ???


Definitley!! I'm depressed when it's raining or too cold outside

----------


## hunteralone

haan yaar so chuka tha

uth gaya hoon

abhi ki feelings romantic hain  :Wink:

----------


## Roshni

> can weather really affet our feelings ???
> I think it can... wht bout u guyz ???


Certainly :ye;


i just want you to know, i've found a reason for me, to change who i used to be 
a reason to start over new, and the reason is YOU!!!  :givefl;

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel happy today

----------


## hunteralone

I am feeling mixture of feelings

----------


## niceguy

annoyed

----------


## Ash

tierd!

----------


## hunteralone

chashma laga ke bhi feelings change nahi huwein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. dead feelings!

----------


## Endurer

Work it baby :dj;

I had an awesome awesome sleep today and a terrible terrible afternoon. It rained today and hence the temprature dropped. 

Working on HUGE projects, recently entited as a diligent corpse ( oye akki k bachay you double nosed twit:@ ) & evolved into the world of mercantile. In-short: I'm sold out! no more Mr. soliloquist :wink:

----------


## Endurer

> main khush hoon kyunke main mamoo ban gaya hoon


Congratulations Brother  :givefl;

----------


## *Fatima*

tierd!

----------


## Endurer

Listening to: chilman uthe gi nahi - kisna

Working on: nothing!

Currently: melancholic

Reason: menage a trois

Hoping: against hope

Ik baar utha do parda, ik baar dikha do jalwa, is dil mein chupa loon tumko, sanson mein basa loon tumko, aankhon mein sada ki khatir, tasveer bana loon tumko. Aaney wali tanhai gar sath jo apne laye gham ki bhari zanjerien, to honge ye taswerien, inhien dekh ke mein jee loon ga, har zahar ko mein pee loon ga, tum jao kahi, tum raho kahi.

----------


## Roshni

apni maiyyat per saansain sajaye phirna,
rooh aur jism ka rishta zindagi hai?
toh phir main zindaa hoon.

----------


## hunteralone

abhi thaka huwa intezaar kar raha hoon

----------


## Endurer

kesa jado dala re :dj; ok lets skip it :s wada raha pyar se pyar ka ab humna honge juda :dj;

ajj solar eclipse kis kis ney dekha?

----------


## Omar

yahan nahee tha

----------


## Endurer

Partial to almost har jahan per hi tha bro :s

----------


## hunteralone

partial dekh ke kya karte yaar?? aankhein kharab ho jatein

abhi main khush hoon bohot khush

----------


## Endurer

ye bhi hai  :Smile:  Allah apko khush rakhe  :Smile:

----------


## hunteralone

nothing special feeling

----------


## Endurer

Someone just told me that I'm agoraphobic. I wonder if that's true ^o) perhaps another speculation. :ye;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm ic

----------


## Endurer

kia dekh lia?  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunteralone

abhi main khush hoon .....

----------


## Endurer

I'm Bored!!!!!

----------


## Endurer

halka halka mere dil mein uth raha toofan hai ... shabnami honton ko tere chone ka arman hai ... mehki mehki mere sanson mein hai shamil yaar tou .. jism bhi tou rooh bhi tou .. tou hi mere jaan hai :dj;

----------


## hunteralone

abhi udaas hoon

----------


## Endurer

Had a blast! lol me and akki went out for the welcome party of BBA students at PCIT.. eeew their(girls) perfomance at stage provoked me and provoked me enough to stand up and scream with two words > "YOU SUCK!" 15 minutes bhashan of their dean (read: DUD) made all of us shh whisper > Fuck you, wanker < 

now the best part:

Girls, Lots of Girls! most of them in pink with the looks that could transform a pervert / gay into a macho.  :Big Grin:  The promenade concert full of local celebrities ( ? ) and the usual bhangra :dj; 

The sumptuous dinner at dynasty (akki payed for it  :Stick Out Tongue: ) followed by a truffle at cafe ignition ( I payed there :x ). More fun is on it's way with faisal's wedding/valima and oh yeah!  :Big Grin:  majestic 11th of the magnificent April. :wink:

kajra mohabat wala akhion mein aisa dala :dj;

----------


## Omar

well i am felling very happy as i have just win the Street race wining a huge amount.


@Endurer: bauhaat khoob happy spending on Valima well mujh ko zaroor batana whan kya hua

----------


## Endurer

sure sure  :Big Grin:  app ko wohen per milen gey to bata dein gey :wink:

----------


## Omar

> sure sure  app ko wohen per milen gey to bata dein gey :wink:


well mujh ko Pak ka ticket nahi mila so i will not be there  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

mujeh kuch pal de qurbat k, faker hum tere chahat k, rahien be chain dil kab tak.. mille kuch pal to rahat k.. chahat pe ishq pe haan mitta doon.. lutta doon .. mein apni khudi.. yaar pe haan lutta doon .. mitta doon mein ye hasti :dj;

----------


## Omar

well now i am happy

----------


## Endurer

cricket world cup 2007 tickets 'starting' at 300us$ a match  :Embarrassment:  that sure is crazt 8-)

----------


## Roshni

:excite; Worldcup :excite;

----------


## Roshni

empty spaces fill me up with holes
distant faces with no place left to go
without you within me i can't find no rest
where i m going is anybody's guess
i tried to go on like i never knew you
i m awake but my world se half asleep
i pray for this heart to be unbroken
but without all i m going to be is incomplete. 
voices tell me i should carry on
i m swimming in an ocean all alone
bebe my bebe its written on your face 
you still wonder if we made a big mistake . . .

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

nice 

but i think i heard this before

is this sung by someone????

----------


## Endurer

incomplete by backstreet boys.. good one partner.. :ye; aik hi tou song hai jo pasand hai mujeh inka.. baki sab tou :s

----------


## Endurer

> :excite; Worldcup :excite;


app bhi ko bhi cricket pasand hai :duno;

----------


## Pwincess

feelings cafe hmm interesting :think3;

----------


## Endurer

bina tere koi dilkash nazara hum na dekhien gey, tumhien na ho pasand usko dobara humna dekhen gey.. tere sorat na ho jis mein wo shesha tor dein gey hum, agar tum mil jao zamana chor dein gey hum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pwincess

can exam stress kill a person :think3;

----------


## Ash

indeed :s

----------


## Endurer

> can exam stress kill a person :think3;


as long as you on zynex, NO!  :dyawn:

----------


## Pwincess

acha..kyun ke mujhe aaj fever hai
aur kal exam hai...theek se padhai bhi nahi kiya
god help me   :Stick Out Tongue: ray;

----------


## niceguy

angry. good luck on ur exam pwincess

----------


## Roshni

> incomplete by backstreet boys.. good one partner.. :ye; aik hi tou song hai jo pasand hai mujeh inka.. baki sab tou :s


yup, mujhe bhi yehi aik song pasand hai.

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Thu Apr 06, 2006 11:40 am
> 
> :excite; Worldcup :excite;
> 
> 
> app bhi ko bhi cricket pasand hai :duno;


mujhe bhi ko bhi cricket pasand hai partner :rolling;

----------


## Pwincess

relieved..today was last exam

----------


## Endurer

glad to know that pwincess.

partner had karte ho :rolling; menen 4 baar parha phir samjh aya k ghalti kahan per howe thi  :Big Grin: 

uff yahan itni garmi hai yaar k pocho mat :s

----------


## S@nia

I have sold my soul for you. You know you knock my senses out with the color of your smile. I'm cool on price but short on my nights without you :dyawn:

----------


## Pwincess

I gotta testify, come up in the spot looking extra fly
For the day I die, Imma touch the sky....

----------


## niceguy

heheh u like kanye west too  :Smile:

----------


## Pwincess

^haha yup and u like funny dp's too :wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good today

----------


## Ash

thats gud fatime.. well my friend is cumin 2 my house, tu kafi din baad kuch acha mood ho raha hai!  :ye; ( :dyawn: )

----------


## *Fatima*

thats gud hv a nice day

----------


## Ash

thanks

----------


## *Fatima*

ur welcome

----------


## Ash

ufff dont be so formal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

sleeping :zzz;

----------


## Endurer

abhi 1 hour pehle so ker utha hoon *yawn* gher per koi b nahi.. abi zinger or hotshots kha raha hoon.. kasam se bohat bhok lagi hai :s

----------


## Pwincess

my feet are killing me...ouch

----------


## niceguy

bored!! i have to study for my dumb exams  :evil:

----------


## Endurer

muahaha mein ne neend ki aik or shift laga li  :Big Grin:  abi b a rahe hai :s per ab shayed nahi soyon ga. Hello earth :dj;

----------


## Endurer

yaar bina dil mera nai lagda pyar bina dil mera nai lagda :dj;

----------


## Pwincess

dont u sleep a bit too much.....

----------


## Endurer

I slept after 60 hours na :s

----------


## Pwincess

60 hours  :Embarrassment:   poor u

----------


## waffa

feel boring alone here

----------


## *Fatima*

but i feel happy today coz waffa bro is here

----------


## Endurer

perhaps pwincess.

----------


## Pwincess

Endurer u can call me Mina...pwincess is just a username  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

ok Mina i'll take care of that in future  :Smile: 

nice name & thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

well feeling ok but temperature making me out of control here it up to 35 C. :-(

Congratz Endurer Bro

----------


## Endurer

congratz kis baat ka bro?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> congratz kis baat ka bro?



Hein U have completed 5000 Posts bro u Rocks :dj;

----------


## Omar

> congratz kis baat ka bro?



Hein U have completed 5000 Posts bro u Rocks :dj;

----------


## Endurer

oh thank you so very much bro  :Big Grin: 

menen note nahi kia waqaye  :Big Grin: 

thanks again :givefl;

----------


## Omar

no problem

----------


## Roshni

have you seen the most beautiful girl of  this earth? if you did, was she crying?

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hey roshni i am soory for tht day i hope everyting is fyne now

----------


## Ash

tum b na nauman  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> have you seen the most beautiful girl of  this earth? if you did, was she crying?


hmm..   :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

here's it baby:




I'm keeping the aspect ratio for 150 side of the things so that it goes well with the signature guidelines.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the weather is just so damn cool for a mug of coffee  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Thank you Allah, you know i can't stand the heat.

thank you sehar for sending some clouds here  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

thnx man

----------


## Endurer

bheegi bheegi see hein ratien, bheegi bheegi yaadien, bheegi bheegi baatien, bheegi bheegi ankhon mein kaisi nami hai.

apno ka saya palkon pe aya, pal mein hansaya, pal mein rulaya, phir bhi yeh kaisi kami hai, na jane koi, kaisi hai ye zindagani, hamari adhori kahani

adhi adhi jaagi, adhi adhi soye, ankhen yeh teri to lagta hai royen, le kar ke naam hamara, rotha rotha rab, chota chota sab, toota toota dil tere bina ab, kaise ho jena ganwara.

na jaane koi kaisi hai yeh zindagani, kahani adhore kahani, hamari adhori kahani

kahani adhori kahani

----------


## Pwincess

congratz endurer on ur posts


im feelin tired, and dont want to go to skool 2morrow

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good as every day

----------


## kamrandemon

and i m not ready to go to my job everyday but have to go  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

jo karnay ko dil nai karta wohi karna parta hai!

----------


## kamrandemon

exactly to be precise

----------


## Ash

ji

----------


## kamrandemon

waisay kya koeee tareeqa hay kay haaam sirf woo kaam karain jooo harama dil chahey?

----------


## Ash

is duniya main rehna hai tu aisa filhal namumkin hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamrandemon

ham namumkum kooo mumkin banaein gay

----------


## Ash

chalien ji yeh tu achi baat hai phir

----------


## kamrandemon

laikin billi kay galay main ghanti koun bandhay gaaa?

----------


## Ash

main tu hargiz nai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kamrandemon

mujhay pata thaaa yeheee jawab ana hay
darpoooooooooooook

----------


## Ash

main ne dil se kaha dhoondh lana khushi
nasamjh laya gham tu yeh gham hi sahi

----------


## kamrandemon

dil to hay dil dil ka aitebar kya kejeeuy
agaya joooo kissi pay pyar kiya kejeeuy

----------


## Ash

way 2 gi kamran, one of my fav song!

----------


## Pwincess

dil mein macha di tune dhoom....
zara jhoom jhoom....zara jhoom

----------


## Endurer

thank you meena  :Smile: 

I want popcorn!

----------


## Roshni

> hey roshni i am soory for tht day i hope everyting is fyne now


O no man, everything is alright dont worry.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

oh ok thnx..waiting to talk to u soon ..peace

----------


## Endurer

Pick me up, been bleeding too long. right here, right now, i'll stop it some how.

I will make it go away, can't be here no more. seems this is the only way, i will soon be gone, these feelings will be gone

now i see the times they change, leaving doesn't seems so strange, i am hoping i can find, where to leave my hurt behind, all this shit I seem to take, all alone i seem to break. i have lived the best I can, does this make me not a man?

shut me off i am ready, heart stops, i stand alone, can't be on my own

am i going to leave this place? what is it i'm running from? is there nothing more to come? is it always black in space? am i going to take it's place? am i going to leave this race? i guess God's up in this place? what is it that i've become? is there something more to come? 

alone I break :dj;

----------


## Pwincess

har mulaakat pe mehsoos yehi hota hai
mujhse kuch teri nazar pooch rahi ho jaise...

had that song on my mind all day long  :Smile:

----------


## niceguy

happy

----------


## Ash

nervous! ufff i m going 4 a driving test, plz guys pray 4 me, ke main pass kar loon aur licence mil jaye mujhay inshAllah.. uff :s

----------


## Pwincess

^ all da best...dont worry, be confident, u'll do great :up;

----------


## Ash

Thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I already am sick of this abundant supply of pantomime. Everyone is clairvoyant in his/her own premises, jumping back at my face with a tootsy smile. Do I need a break? or am I tone-deaf? cumulative disorder is driving me crazy and I'm not too far from another headache, this time a serious one! though my smiles still seems to be flamboyant enough to deceive them, and perhaps you too?

the show must go on :dj;

----------


## Pwincess

achooo
ive catched a cold

----------


## *Fatima*

happy

----------


## niceguy

salm

----------


## Endurer

what am i doing up so late ? ^o)

maria: goto bed addi  :Embarrassment: 

partner: oye tum soye nahi abhi tak 8-)

majid bhai: chai kab pi thi?  :Big Grin: 

ahem: ^o)

^^^^^^^ ye sab agar online agaye tou yehi kahien gey :s

what the heck am i demonstrating here :s so jao beta :@

----------


## Roshni

Que` sera sera --- The Organized Mess --- says:
oye Partner tum soye kyun nahi ab tak?
life alive says:

life alive says:
feelings cafe perhna


:rolling; :rolling;

----------


## niceguy

bored

----------


## Pwincess

happy but bored

----------


## Endurer

kabhi aar kabhi paar laga teer-e-nazar :dj;

----------


## niceguy

tired

----------


## Pwincess

O yaara rab rus jaane de...deewana jag choot jaane de
main tera dil ban ke rahoon...begaane dil toot jaane de
ab saathiya nayi manzilein...naya raasta hai tumhaara humaara :violin;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

i have heard this song 
very nice song

----------


## Pwincess

^ji haan its nice..from movie soch na tha

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

yeap
i m also listening that song rigt now

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good today

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

nice to hear

----------


## Roshni

preet ki lath mohe aaisi laagi 
ho gayi main matwaali 
bal bal jaaun apane piya ko 
ke main jaaun vaari vaari 
mohe sudh budh naa rahe tan mann ki 
yeh toh jaane duniya saari 
bebas aur laachar phiru main 
haari main dil haari 

tere naam se jee loon 
tere naam se marr jaaun 
tere naam se jee loon 
tere naam se marr jaaun 
teri jaan ke sadke mein kuchh aaisa kar jaaun 
tune kya kar dala marr gayi main mitt gayi main 
ho ri ha ha ri ho gayi main 
teri deewani deewani 
teri deewani deewani 


P.S: this song is killing me for real :ye;

----------


## hunteralone

i'm not happy .... lagta hai phir kuch din forum pe nahi aana parega

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

ohoooo
kyun kkya hua???

----------


## Ash

yaad aa rahi hai tere yaad aa rahi hai
yaad anay se teray janay se jaan ja rahi hai..!!!

----------


## niceguy

bored but happy  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm..

tum itna jo muskura rahay ho.. kia gham hai jis ko chupa rahay ho..

well nothing special.. just another boring day.. and missin sumone badly..  :Frown:  shaam main party per jana hai, so hope kuch mood acha ho jaye. :@

----------


## Pwincess

^ ash that line is from one of my all time fave songs :bg:

----------


## Ash

lol meray bhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Mera gala dard kar raha hai
kucha khanay nahi ho raha
aur na peenay
 :Frown:

----------


## manni9

awww,Allah pak tumhe sehat aata fermain aameen  :Smile: 
BTW tou who ask u to sing jo gala kharab hogaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

raat humari tu chand ki saheeli hai
kitnay dinoo ke baad aye woh akili hai~

hmm.. kafi taiz barish ho rahi hai ajj, kafi din ke baad.. everthing is freezing!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> awww,Allah pak tumhe sehat aata fermain aameen 
> BTW tou who ask u to sing jo gala kharab hogaya


lolz nahi yaar gana kahan hai
bus mausam change ho raha hai toooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Ash

get well soon!

----------


## Pwincess

blehhhhh
unhappy

----------


## Omar

not feeling good cause temp so high

----------


## Omar

not feeling good cause temp so high here in Dubai

----------


## niceguy

tired of studying

----------


## Endurer

msn just failed to respond...  :Frown: 

intoxication everywhere :dj;

----------


## Ash

:@

----------


## Endurer

what up ^o)

----------


## Ash

kuch nai :$

----------


## murali614

:up; get well

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

We waste time looking for the perfect lover, instead of creating the perfect love. -Tom Robbins

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

We waste time looking for the perfect lover, instead of creating the perfect love. -Tom Robbins

----------


## Endurer

mujeh raat din bas mujeh chahte ho, kaho na kaho mujh ko sab kuch pata hai.

haan karon kia mujeh tum batate nahi ho.. chupate ho mujhse ye tumhare khata hai :dj;

at cloud nine, yet again!

----------


## Roshni

Just to close one, I opened all the doors, I let all the demons in, I let them eat me, I hear the good byes of my life, you kill me, I hear your sigh, I hear you blurring away, I reincarnate, I feel the eternity, the immortality in me, you find me where you cannot see me anymore, you see me fly, but you do not see me bowed down, damned with the weight of mortality, you see my flowers, but you do not espy that I survive on dead leaves, I lose all the logics, I lack the allegory, I escape from reality, I pursue you, I return to awareness, to darkness. They eat me, you kill me, I reincarnate, they eat me, you kill me, I reincarnate.

----------


## Endurer

aankhon ki gustakhiyan muaf hoon :dj;

ajj sirf 2 hours so saka hardly :s akki ajj gher nahi aya per bachay hi agaye :x ugh i hate kids :x aik to garmi itni ho rahe hai :s oper se ye haunted mansion :banghead;

----------


## Endurer

realized I can never win, sometimes feels like i've failed, inside where do I begin? my mind is laughing at me.

Tell me why am I to blame? ain't we supposed to be the same? that's why I will never tame, this thing is burning in me.

sometimes I can never tell if i got something after me, thats why i just beg and plead for this curse to leave me.

betrayed, I've been so. enslaved, I really tried.

I did my time.

^^^ did my time / korn - ost lara croft tomb raider. now playing at full volume :dj; to hell with the kids :x

----------


## Kainaat

mujhe job mil gayi hai so I am soooooooooooooooooo happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> mujhe job mil gayi hai so I am soooooooooooooooooo happy


CONGRATS KAINAAT G  :givefl;

----------


## Ash

wow congrats  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

congrats kainaat   :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Thank u all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations Sobia sis  :Smile:  Allah apko mazeed khushian dey.  :Smile: 

[hr:255c7c099d]

On the road with akki [strike:255c7c099d]darling[/strike:255c7c099d]

yeap that was fun, we kind of strolled through the city for almost 2 hours on the bike :ang9: mcd's filet never tasted so del.icio.us as it did today, pre-eminently so. 

oh, by the way, I have an enemy today, Alhamdulilah.  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> Congratulations Sobia sis  Allah apko mazeed khushian dey. 
> 
> [hr:9701b10ceb]
> 
> On the road with akki [strike:9701b10ceb]darling[/strike:9701b10ceb]
> 
> yeap that was fun, we kind of strolled through the city for almost 2 hours on the bike :ang9: mcd's filet never tasted so del.icio.us as it did today, pre-eminently so. 
> 
> oh, by the way, I have an enemy today, Alhamdulilah.


Thank u  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pwincess

its weekend :nanner;

----------


## Endurer

ajj weekend kese hogeya ^o)

----------


## Roshni

> Congratulations Sobia sis  Allah apko mazeed khushian dey. 
> 
> [hr:33571ee0d2]
> 
> On the road with akki [strike:33571ee0d2]darling[/strike:33571ee0d2]
> 
> yeap that was fun, we kind of strolled through the city for almost 2 hours on the bike :ang9: mcd's filet never tasted so del.icio.us as it did today, pre-eminently so. 
> 
> oh, by the way, I have an enemy today, Alhamdulilah.


kera road with akki [strike:33571ee0d2]darling[/strike:33571ee0d2] Partner?  :bg: 

enemy mujhe bhi batao, not fair, mujhe bhi banana hai enemy   :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

jab hum donon sath hote hien tab road khud hi nikal k samne a jate hien  :Big Grin:  aise hi kal awara gardi ker rahe they city mein  :Smile: 

naam nahi bata sakta yahan.. em es en per bataon ga  :Stick Out Tongue: 
[hr:ad570f6e41]
abhi to chai pi raha hoon or ab naam mohabat k ilzam to aya hai la la la :dj; sun raha hoon.. araay yaar itni garmi ho rahe hai yahan per :s wese ajj weekend hai per so far koi hala gula nahi hai.. msn per sirf ruby hai jo abhi ja rahe hai job per  :Frown: 
[hr:ad570f6e41]
next track: thought I died - bryan adams :dj;
[hr:ad570f6e41]
mujeh abhi dinner b kerna hai  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ash

indian idol ka final episode lagnay wala hai aur kajol us show main aa rahi hai  :Big Grin: .. i hope Karunya 2nd indion idol ho, best of luck 2 him.. :up; just 30 min baad i'll be watching that show.

----------


## Endurer

too bad.. 3 hours pehle hi indian idiots k results agaye they 8-)

yahan aandhi aye hai or barish ho rahe hai halki si :dj; uff ajj waqaye bohat garmi thi :s

----------


## niceguy

happy

----------


## Endurer

This years most boring weekend comes to an end, alas!

----------


## Roshni

> jab hum donon sath hote hien tab road khud hi nikal k samne a jate hien  aise hi kal awara gardi ker rahe they city mein 
> 
> naam nahi bata sakta yahan.. em es en per bataon ga 
> [hr:22de820dfe]
> abhi to chai pi raha hoon or ab naam mohabat k ilzam to aya hai la la la :dj; sun raha hoon.. araay yaar itni garmi ho rahe hai yahan per :s wese ajj weekend hai per so far koi hala gula nahi hai.. msn per sirf ruby hai jo abhi ja rahe hai job per 
> [hr:22de820dfe]
> next track: thought I died - bryan adams :dj;
> [hr:22de820dfe]
> mujeh abhi dinner b kerna hai


em es en per jab main hoti hun toh janab nahi hotay  :ang9: 
hanh waise i'll be waiting. 
waise say Hi to akki [strike:22de820dfe]darling[/strike:22de820dfe]

----------


## Endurer

yaar mein to 2 din se msn per hi hoon :s ajj sham mein offline geya tha or raat mein 7 per phir wapis.. app hi ghayeb hien  :Stick Out Tongue: 

abhi fever howa hai or sath mein insomnia buy-one-get-one-free basis per mil geya. abhi so jaon ga thore dair mein.  :Smile:

----------


## Pwincess

kaise rahoon chup....ke maine peehi kya hosh abhi tak hai baaki
aur zara si dedey saaki aur zara si...kaise rahoon chup :ang9:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

wah wah

----------


## Roshni

> yaar mein to 2 din se msn per hi hoon :s ajj sham mein offline geya tha or raat mein 7 per phir wapis.. app hi ghayeb hien 
> 
> abhi fever howa hai or sath mein insomnia buy-one-get-one-free basis per mil geya. abhi so jaon ga thore dair mein.


aww Partner, you need some rest imaan se,... neend poori karlia karo sab theek hojayga.  :ye;

----------


## niceguy

happy

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Never drink tea or coffee at office hours, it will keep you awake

----------


## Endurer

yeap :ye;

bas abhi sone hi ja raha hoon partner.. raat mein bhi kal so geya early  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Highlights:

mom's back.

akki payed a visit

temprature 101 recorded at sharp 12.00 AM

Throat still aches

Watched tv (shark tale / friends / tyra banks(ugh) / aik din geo k sath (veena malick  :Big Grin:  ) / CSI)

X factor: trapped in a crush & it's growing on me at 1200 mph.

I'm gonna take a nap now.. um perhaps it'd last for another 4-5 hours.. ok mates I better catch some sleep or someone would kill me  :Frown:  take care / love you all / muah!

somebody lock the door / turn off the lights for me :s I really am indulged into impairment. :s

khalas :dj;

----------


## Endurer

_How all the other passions fleet to air,
As doubtful thoughts, and rash-embraced despair,
And shuddering fear and green-eyed jealousy,
O love, be moderate; allay thy ecstasy;
In measure rain thy joy; scant this excess!
I feel too much thy blessing; make it less._

Guzarte howe lamhon mein pighalta howa aik ehsas. 

His tedious measures with the unbated fire that he did pace them first.

----------


## niceguy

bored

----------


## *Fatima*

bored

----------


## Ash

aww why ? shukar hai i m not bored at all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

bad mood full time :@

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel happy today

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

i feel just ok ..

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

bahut acha
having fun

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm tention kal keh paper ki  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

^^ Best Of Luck

hmm.. garmiyan shuru ho rahi hain ufff, and i hate this weather.

dharkanien jo suna doon tum ko ghabra hi jaoo gey tum~

----------


## manni9

garmiyan yahan bhi shuru oh i love this weather,
dil chata hea saara din bahar hi raho  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel happy today

----------


## Omar

> garmiyan yahan bhi shuru oh i love this weather,
> dil chata hea saara din bahar hi raho



app yahan Dubai ajjayien yahn temperature 40 se above rehta hey hope u like that

----------


## Ash

manni u mean sara din malls main rahoo, aur free ke AC main phirooo :P

ufff, yahan shadeed garmi ho rahi hai :s

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm bohat khush hoon  aur zara sa tensed  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

hum to bohat hi khush hoon

----------


## Ash

mashAllah gud gud simi.. aur hum bhi :P

----------


## mytonse

I coulnt follw ur post...

am i missing something...

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good

----------


## Ash

feeling.. well Blank..!!

----------


## Roshni

Bleak, too damn Bleak!

----------


## Endurer

lo partner ye to wohi baat howe, chiragh tale andhera :x may I suggest 36 china town tracks?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

kuch acha nahe  lag raha

----------


## *Fatima*

im as alwayzzzzzzzzz feel happy

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeeling not good

----------


## manni9

Felling Scheiße  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

warum nicht trinken Sie Zuckerrohrsaft?  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

naja ich will was hartes trinken  :Wink: 

kittni baar bolla sharab nahi pina...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Embarrassment:

----------


## manni9

kya huwa jee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> kittni baar bolla sharab nahi pina...


sharab koon peeta hai  :evil:

----------


## manni9

mujhe pine ka schokh nahi pita hoon ghum bhulane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

sahi main ?????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## manni9

nahi nahi glass main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

lolz, sharab ke baray main sochnay wala b jhanum main jata hai :x

----------


## manni9

oh really ooops didn't knew about it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ab pata chal gaya na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> oh really ooops didn't knew about it


  :Embarrassment:  Toto ji, sach main sharaab peete ho  :duno;

----------


## manni9

hann ab nahi sochonga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon May 01, 2006 9:39 pm
> 
> oh really ooops didn't knew about it 
> 
> 
>   Toto ji, sach main sharaab peete ho  :duno;


nahi na hum tou glass botell main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kya nahi sochenge Toto ji ?

----------


## manni9

yeh hi ke 1 jaam sakhi ke naam  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

----------


## manni9

ab kya hogaya sis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> yeh hi ke 1 jaam sakhi ke naam



 :evil: 

very bad totoji

----------


## manni9

lo kerlo baath.Ab kya khayalon main bhi nahi pisakte  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> lo kerlo baath.Ab kya khayalon main bhi nahi pisakte


khayal aur hakikat mein zyaada distance nahin hai  :P

----------


## Ash

muhehehe, mujhay pehlay hi pata tha, yeh kaam app dream main hi kar saktay ho :P

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon May 01, 2006 10:02 pm
> 
> lo kerlo baath.Ab kya khayalon main bhi nahi pisakte 
> 
> 
> khayal aur hakikat mein zyaada distance nahin hai  :P


True khyal main i think ke i am a king  :bg:

----------


## manni9

> muhehehe, mujhay pehlay hi pata tha, yeh kaam app dream main hi kar saktay ho :P


how  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:P  

Jo marzi, Your highness   Toto Ji :P

----------


## manni9

yeh itnna toto toto nahi karin loog kahin mera naam bhol ker toto hi na bulana shuru kerdain :P

----------


## Ash

yaar khaloo ki tu baat hi na karoo, khyaloo main tu kuch b ho sakta hai :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> yeh itnna toto toto nahi karin loog kahin mera naam bhol ker toto hi na bulana shuru kerdain :P


Woh meri marzi hai, toto ji

----------


## manni9

> yaar khaloo ki tu baat hi na karoo, khyaloo main tu kuch b ho sakta hai :P


very true  :up;

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon May 01, 2006 10:10 pm
> 
> yeh itnna toto toto nahi karin loog kahin mera naam bhol ker toto hi na bulana shuru kerdain :P
> 
> 
> Woh meri marzi hai, toto ji


Merzi tou derzi ke paas hoti hea,aap kya derzi hain  :whistle;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 01, 2006 10:12 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon May 01, 2006 10:10 pm
> 
> ...


:P haan main darzi hoon  :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> 


kya hua :s

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon May 01, 2006 10:13 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 01, 2006 10:12 pm
> 
> ...


ahan tou aap hain woh,hum nay poori thaan dithi paprdon ki,wapas 1 Romal dediya aur tou aur 487 $ bhi liye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

darzi kya hota hai ?? :s

----------


## manni9

lo kerlo baat,hum nay poori Aalif leela suna di n u asking ke leela kon thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

mazaa aa gaya

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Smile:

----------


## manni9

> :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;
> 
> mazaa aa gaya


how   :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

nani hasna mana hai lolz

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kyon  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

ajeeb bodi ho bela waja hans ti hoo

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ab mujhe phir se nani kaaha to :blee; :blee;

----------


## *Fatima*

> ab mujhe phir se nani kaaha to :blee; :blee;


haan rooz kahongi app ko mujeh gussa lana acha lagta hai na tu thats y :bg:  :bg:  :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## *Fatima*

> :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P



 :bg:  :bg:  :bg: nani pagal chale maat karo :P  :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

> 


nani nana ko batana parega ke tumara ab koi faiyda nahi :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:blee; :blee; :blee; :blee;

----------


## *Fatima*

> :blee; :blee; :blee; :blee;




 :bg:  :bg:

----------


## Ash

yahan kia ho gaya ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

Ash ami jaan nani muejh saatati hai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

padh lo :P

----------


## Ash

fati tum sab ko ammi/nanni kiyoon samjhti ho ? khud kia tum 2 saal ki bachi ho kia ? :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> fati tum sab ko ammi/nanni kiyoon samjhti ho ? khud kia tum 2 saal ki bachi ho kia ? :P


:rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Ash

aur kia  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> fati tum sab ko ammi/nanni kiyoon samjhti ho ? khud kia tum 2 saal ki bachi ho kia ? :P


lolz ami jaan u cat say lyk that about ur daughter  :Frown:  har maa apni bachi ko 2 years ki samaj ti hai jise ke app :bg:

----------


## Ash

per tum 22 ki ho, aur main 19 ki..  :Embarrassment:  ab agay main kia kahoon :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

love is in the air 8-)

----------


## *Fatima*

> per tum 22 ki ho, aur main 19 ki..  ab agay main kia kahoon :whistle;


ami jaan ek eyes se ek no dekho do nahi bori baat  :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

> love is in the air 8-)


loooooooooooolllllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzz koun sa love kis ka love :bg: our kis ne kiya

----------


## Ash

wah wah, tum ko tu bari akal hai beta :P

----------


## *Fatima*

> wah wah, tum ko tu bari akal hai beta :P


jan ti hoon app ki beti jo hoon :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

accha, to fati ji , ash aapki ammi hai, aur main aapki nani.. chalo hum dono milke ab tumhe mazaa chakhayenge :P

----------


## Ash

haan sure simi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Mon May 01, 2006 11:36 pm
> 
> love is in the air 8-)
> 
> 
> loooooooooooolllllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzz koun sa love kis ka love :bg: our kis ne kiya


fatima beta abhi app apne homework complete kar lo baad mein apko bata dein gey :ye;

----------


## *Fatima*

> accha, to fati ji , ash aapki ammi hai, aur main aapki nani.. chalo hum dono milke ab tumhe mazaa chakhayenge :P


sachi mujeh jam hoon or kit kat :bg:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 01, 2006 11:40 pm
> 
> accha, to fati ji , ash aapki ammi hai, aur main aapki nani.. chalo hum dono milke ab tumhe mazaa chakhayenge :P
> 
> 
> sachi mujeh jam hoon or kit kat :bg:


kit kat ko dekh ker aik khoobsurat ehsas hota hai mujeh  :blush:

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Tue May 02, 2006 12:42 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 01, 2006 11:40 pm
> 
> ...


 :rolling;  :rolling;  :rolling;  :rolling;

----------


## Ash

:frown;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Tue May 02, 2006 12:42 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 01, 2006 11:40 pm
> 
> ...


:rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Endurer

kia howa simi ji  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch nahi endurer ji..aapka dialogue padha to hasi aa gayi..
waise, mujhe pataa nahi tha ki aapka sense of humour itna accha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

shuker hai kissi ko meri baat per bhi hassi aye werna to mere sab replies controversies hi ban jate hien  :Frown: 

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> shuker hai kissi ko meri baat per bhi hassi aye werna to mere sab replies controversies hi ban jate hien 
> 
> thank you


U R welcome   :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

mujeh ziada formalities nahi pasand is lie lets put a silent dot to it  :Stick Out Tongue: 
[hr:692f141132]
tere rahon mein uljha uljha hoon tere bahon mein uljha uljha, suljhane de hosh mujeh, tere chahon mein uljha hoon. :dj;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> mujeh ziada formalities nahi pasand is lie lets put a silent dot to it 
> [hr:20f3090c2a]
> tere rahon mein uljha uljha hoon tere bahon mein uljha uljha, suljhane de hosh mujeh, tere chahon mein uljha hoon. :dj;


As you wish, your majesty  8-)

----------


## Endurer

highness keh deten to ziada acha lagta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> highness keh deten to ziada acha lagta


ab zyaada sar pe mat chadho  :P

----------


## Endurer

wese aisa koi irada to nahi per agar charh geya tou  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> wese aisa koi irada to nahi per agar charh geya tou


to mere woh aakar tumko neeche gira denge :rolling;

----------


## Endurer

us se pehle mere woh a kar apke dant e.t.c. tor dein gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:rolling;

----------


## Endurer

wese wo yehi kahien hien twist per..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> wese wo yehi kahien hien twist per..


cooooooooooooooooooool.. uska naam kya hai ?????????????

----------


## Endurer

jese mein abhi foran se bata doon ga.. right ?  :Big Grin: 

aur apne unko mere shikayat lagani hogi I'm sure :x mein nahi bata raha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

DT pe filhaal hain hi 1 aur larki ..aur uska naam A se shuru hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

DT per sirf 1 larki hai?  :Embarrassment:  to app kia hen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> DT per sirf 1 larki hai?  to app kia hen


Uff, mera matlab hai ki right now, online , excluding me, sirf ek hi larki hai..samajh main aayi baat  :ye;

----------


## Endurer

ohh menen ye nahi kaha tha k woh is waqt online hien... mere kehne ka matlab ye tha k wo bhi aate rehte hien twist per  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> ohh menen ye nahi kaha tha k woh is waqt online hien... mere kehne ka matlab ye tha k wo bhi aate rehte hien twist per


Accha.. ab aap yeh to nahi batayenge ki woh kaun hai,, hint to de do  :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

unki user ID TISHA  :Smile: 


























































nahi hai :P or hint bhi nahi mille ga 8-) use your imaginations instead  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> unki user ID TISHA 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wah ji ! Imaginations use karne ke liye hi kaha tha ki hint de do..Warna kaise guess karoon  :P

----------


## Endurer

http://www.desitwist.com/memberlist.php  :Big Grin: 

http://www.desitwist.com/search.php

or you can try this very useful resource too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> http://www.desitwist.com/memberlist.php 
> 
> http://www.desitwist.com/search.php
> 
> or you can try this very useful resource too


Results of your very useful resource


yeh DT ki member hai kya ?

----------


## Endurer

ye ki nahi KA hien  :Stick Out Tongue: 

try again 8-)

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> ye ki nahi KA hien 
> 
> try again 8-)


ek hint to do ,  :ang9:

----------


## Endurer

Kaise bataon main apko k mere liye woh kaun hien, wog dhadkanon ka geet hien, jeevan ka woh sangeet hien, woh zindagi woh bandagi, woh roshni woh taazgi. woh har khushi woh pyaar hien, woh preet hien manmeet hien. Aankhon mein woh yaadon mein woh, saanson mein woh aahon mein woh. neendon mein woh khuabon mein woh, wo hien meri har baat mein, woh hien mere din raat mein, woh subha mein woh sham mein, woh soch mein woh kaam mein, mere liye paana bhi woh mere liye khona bhi woh, mere liye hasna bhi woh, mere liye rona bhi woh aur jaagna sona bhi woh. joon kahin dekhoon kahin, woh hien wahan, woh hien wahen, kaise bataon main apko. un k bina to main kuch bhi nahin. Kaise bataon main apko k mere liye woh kaun hien. yeh jo unka roop hai yeh zindagi ki dhoop hai, chandan se tarsha hai badan behti hai jis mein ek agan yeh shokhiyaan yeh mastiyaan unhien hawaaon se mili, zulfein ghataaon se mili, honton mein kaliyaan khil gayi, ankhon ko jheel mil gayi, chehre mein simti chaandni, awaz mein hai raagini, anchal mein yeh parchaiyan, yeh nagriyaan hai khuab ki, kaise bataaoon main unhien haalat dil-e-betaab ki or kaise bataaoon main apko, mere liye woh kaun hien. Kaise bataaoon main unhien k mere liye woh dharam hien, mere liye imaan hien, woh hi ibaadat hien meri woh hi to chaahat hien meri, wohi mera armaan hien. Takta hoon main har pal jisse, woh hi to woh tasveer hien. woh hi meri taqdeer hien woh hi sitaara hien mera woh hi nazaara hien mera. Har pal mein woh har chir mein woh. mere liye rasta bhi wohi, mere liye manzil bhi wohi, mere liye saagar bhi wohi, mere liye saahil bhi wohi, main dekhta bas unko hoon, main sochta bas unko hoon, main jaanta bas unko hoon, main maanta bas unko hoon. woh hi meri pehchaan hien. Kaise bataaoon mein apko mere lie woh kon hien.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Kaise bataon main apko k mere liye woh kaun hien, wog dhadkanon ka geet hien, jeevan ka woh sangeet hien, woh zindagi woh bandagi, woh roshni woh taazgi. woh har khushi woh pyaar hien, woh preet hien manmeet hien. Aankhon mein woh yaadon mein woh, saanson mein woh aahon mein woh. neendon mein woh khuabon mein woh, wo hien meri har baat mein, woh hien mere din raat mein, woh subha mein woh sham mein, woh soch mein woh kaam mein, mere liye paana bhi woh mere liye khona bhi woh, mere liye hasna bhi woh, mere liye rona bhi woh aur jaagna sona bhi woh. joon kahin dekhoon kahin, woh hien wahan, woh hien wahen, kaise bataon main apko. un k bina to main kuch bhi nahin. Kaise bataon main apko k mere liye woh kaun hien. yeh jo unka roop hai yeh zindagi ki dhoop hai, chandan se tarsha hai badan behti hai jis mein ek agan yeh shokhiyaan yeh mastiyaan unhien hawaaon se mili, zulfein ghataaon se mili, honton mein kaliyaan khil gayi, ankhon ko jheel mil gayi, chehre mein simti chaandni, awaz mein hai raagini, anchal mein yeh parchaiyan, yeh nagriyaan hai khuab ki, kaise bataaoon main unhien haalat dil-e-betaab ki or kaise bataaoon main apko, mere liye woh kaun hien. Kaise bataaoon main unhien k mere liye woh dharam hien, mere liye imaan hien, woh hi ibaadat hien meri woh hi to chaahat hien meri, wohi mera armaan hien. Takta hoon main har pal jisse, woh hi to woh tasveer hien. woh hi meri taqdeer hien woh hi sitaara hien mera woh hi nazaara hien mera. Har pal mein woh har chir mein woh. mere liye rasta bhi wohi, mere liye manzil bhi wohi, mere liye saagar bhi wohi, mere liye saahil bhi wohi, main dekhta bas unko hoon, main sochta bas unko hoon, main jaanta bas unko hoon, main maanta bas unko hoon. woh hi meri pehchaan hien. Kaise bataaoon mein apko mere lie woh kon hien.


Maine uska naam poocha tha, aapki physical , mental aur medical history nahin  :P 
Waise Yeh emotional love story  kaahan se copy paste ki  aapne??   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## murali614

we will see hmmmmmmmmm.....

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 2:35 am
> 
> wese wo yehi kahien hien twist per.. 
> 
> 
> cooooooooooooooooooool.. uska naam kya hai ?????????????



Ye lo ........Mein hint dhay daitha hoon   :Big Grin:  





Balka picture he deka daitha hoon  :Stick Out Tongue: 



















http://www.henrydees.com/andys_girl.jpg

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Ye lo ........Mein hint dhay daitha hoon   
> 
> Balka picture he deka daitha hoon



Eeeeeeeeeks..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 3:17 am
> 
> Kaise bataon main apko k mere liye woh kaun hien, wog dhadkanon ka geet hien, jeevan ka woh sangeet hien, woh zindagi woh bandagi, woh roshni woh taazgi. woh har khushi woh pyaar hien, woh preet hien manmeet hien. Aankhon mein woh yaadon mein woh, saanson mein woh aahon mein woh. neendon mein woh khuabon mein woh, wo hien meri har baat mein, woh hien mere din raat mein, woh subha mein woh sham mein, woh soch mein woh kaam mein, mere liye paana bhi woh mere liye khona bhi woh, mere liye hasna bhi woh, mere liye rona bhi woh aur jaagna sona bhi woh. joon kahin dekhoon kahin, woh hien wahan, woh hien wahen, kaise bataon main apko. un k bina to main kuch bhi nahin. Kaise bataon main apko k mere liye woh kaun hien. yeh jo unka roop hai yeh zindagi ki dhoop hai, chandan se tarsha hai badan behti hai jis mein ek agan yeh shokhiyaan yeh mastiyaan unhien hawaaon se mili, zulfein ghataaon se mili, honton mein kaliyaan khil gayi, ankhon ko jheel mil gayi, chehre mein simti chaandni, awaz mein hai raagini, anchal mein yeh parchaiyan, yeh nagriyaan hai khuab ki, kaise bataaoon main unhien haalat dil-e-betaab ki or kaise bataaoon main apko, mere liye woh kaun hien. Kaise bataaoon main unhien k mere liye woh dharam hien, mere liye imaan hien, woh hi ibaadat hien meri woh hi to chaahat hien meri, wohi mera armaan hien. Takta hoon main har pal jisse, woh hi to woh tasveer hien. woh hi meri taqdeer hien woh hi sitaara hien mera woh hi nazaara hien mera. Har pal mein woh har chir mein woh. mere liye rasta bhi wohi, mere liye manzil bhi wohi, mere liye saagar bhi wohi, mere liye saahil bhi wohi, main dekhta bas unko hoon, main sochta bas unko hoon, main jaanta bas unko hoon, main maanta bas unko hoon. woh hi meri pehchaan hien. Kaise bataaoon mein apko mere lie woh kon hien.
> 
> 
> Maine uska naam poocha tha, aapki physical , mental aur medical history nahin  :P 
> Waise Yeh emotional love story  kaahan se copy paste ki  aapne??


emotiona?  :ang9: love story?  :whistle; phir apne kehna hai k grammar se koi fark nahi perta :evil:

copy/paste nahi sunte sunte type kia :x kaafi porana track hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Tue May 02, 2006 6:21 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 3:17 am
> 
> ...


Maaf kar do, mere bhai :s
Ab koi acchi si hint de do.. aur please koi purane gaane mat sunao  :P 
At this rate, jab tak main guess karoongi, tab tak tumhari shaadi bhi ho jayegi us se aur bacche bhi  :P

----------


## Endurer

apke munh mein cadbury/kit kat/f`rocher/apki fav choco  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> apke munh mein cadbury/kit kat/f`rocher/apki fav choco


Thanks.. :ang9: 
Hint ka kya hua ?  :whistle;

----------


## Kainaat

lolz aap log bhi na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:14 pm
> 
> apke munh mein cadbury/kit kat/f`rocher/apki fav choco 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. :ang9: 
> Hint ka kya hua ?  :whistle;


hint bhi mil jaye ga jald hi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Wed May 03, 2006 12:16 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:14 pm
> 
> ...


kab? shaadi ke baad ??  :P

----------


## Endurer

shadi k lie duwa karien, jitni jaldi shadi hogi utni hi jaldi apko hint mil jaye ga.... hint kia apko phir milwa dein gey :wink:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> shadi k lie duwa karien, jitni jaldi shadi hogi utni hi jaldi apko hint mil jaye ga.... hint kia apko phir milwa dein gey :wink:


Thanks a lot, your highness  :P 

Tab tak mujhe wait nahi karna.. :P

----------


## Endurer

wait na sahee duwa hi ker dein  :Frown:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> wait na sahee duwa hi ker dein


Pehle naam batao..kitne baar kahoon..hindi samah main aati hai ya nahi  :P

----------


## Pwincess

jhalak dikhlaja...jhalak dikhlaja...ek baar ajaa ajaa ajaa ajaa ajaaa :wis;

----------


## Endurer

mujeh hindi nahi aate mera wishwas karien kaniya ji :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> mujeh hindi nahi aate mera wishwas karien kaniya ji :P


English to aati hai na

I am waiting for the hint  :P

----------


## Endurer

I'd like to confide.  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> I'd like to confide.


Confide in whom??

----------


## Endurer

sahee kaha kisse ney.. common sense itni bhi common nahi :x\

confide within myself :banghead:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> sahee kaha kisse ney.. common sense itni bhi common nahi :x\
> 
> confide within myself :banghead:


 :evil: Itni bhi insult mat karo..

Theek se to kuch likhte nahi ho, aur expect karte ho ke saamne waala sab kuch samajh jaaye

I thought you would like to confide in me ,, about your girlfriend..

Or confide in your friends, as to whether you should confide in me or not..

Samajh gaye ab , ke main kyon nahi samjhi  :evil:

----------


## Endurer

awww  :Big Grin:  nahi menen bisti to nahi ki  :Frown:  like sab ko samjh aajate hien aik apko hi nahi aye :s 

khair lets forget it  :Smile:  (and when i say 'it', I mean this issue :x )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> awww  nahi menen bisti to nahi ki  like sab ko samjh aajate hien aik apko hi nahi aye :s 
> 
> khair lets forget it  (and when i say 'it', I mean this issue :x )


tum aadhe adhure sentences likhke yeh mat expect karo ke main samajh jaoongi.. :ang9: 

aapke dimmag main kya chal raha hai, mujhe kya pataa  :P 

waise bhi maine explain to kar diya na ki why I didnt understand ..

----------


## Endurer

itne detail to mein strangers ko bhi nahi deta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> itne detail to mein strangers ko bhi nahi deta


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh..forget it..jab aapki shaadi pakki ho jaayegi, to invitation bhej dena mujhe.. 

Of all the suspense in the world !!!!!!!!!!

 :P

----------


## Endurer

InshAllah ji  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Thanks a lot  :ang9:

----------


## Endurer

sharminda mat karien  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> sharminda mat karien


Wahi to mera iraada tha   :Big Grin:

----------


## niceguy

tired...

----------


## manni9

just came back from the work feeling tired Boss ki betti ittni khubsoorat hea  :Big Grin: 
But bauth kaam leti hea  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

boohat garmi hai bai..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

to ac on karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

woh tu on hai, new home hai abi.. tu blinds nai lagay abi tak.. sooraj seedha sar per hai :@

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

new home  :whistle;

----------


## Ash

^o) ji kiyoon :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Big Grin: 

bas aise hi..mazaak kar rahi thi.. tum apne parents ke saath rehti ho ??

----------


## Ash

yesh  :Frown:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> yesh


  :Big Grin:  ro kyon rahi ho ??

----------


## Ash

kabhi kabhi akilay rehnay ko b dil karta hai na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kabhi kabhi akilay rehnay ko b dil karta hai na


aur kabhi kabhi that special person ke saath rehne ko bhi dil karta hoga aapka  :P

----------


## Ash

:blush:
woh tu ofcourse :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> :blush:
> woh tu ofcourse :P


kuch saal aur ruko , beta  :P

----------


## Ash

kuch saal  :Embarrassment:  Allah maaf karay  :Big Grin:  

 :Frown:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kuch saal  Allah maaf karay


Aapke Kitne bhai behen hai ??

----------


## Ash

3 baray bhai... me sab se choti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> 3 baray bhai... me sab se choti


August main shaadi kiski hai ??  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

sab se baray bhai ki, aur 2nd bro ka already nikah howa hai.. us ke baad mera number :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> sab se baray bhai ki, aur 2nd bro ka already nikah howa hai.. us ke baad mera number :P


Haan to teesre bhai ke baad tumhara number lagega na ?

----------


## Ash

nai na, teesray bhai se pehlay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> nai na, teesray bhai se pehlay


Cool..phir to tumhara no. jaldi aayega beta..  :wink: 

 :P

----------


## Ash

aaho :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> aaho :P


Koi ladka hai aapki nazar main??

I think hai  :wink:

----------


## Ash

app ko bari khabar hai ji 8-)

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> app ko bari khabar hai ji 8-)


 :P

----------


## Ash

kia howa ^o)

----------


## Roshni

Stuffy nose, sore throat, itchy eyes, hammering headache hmm, how exactly I should be feeling right now?

----------


## Roshni

> just came back from the work feeling tired Boss ki betti ittni khubsoorat hea 
> But bauth kaam leti hea


apne kaam per nazar rakha kar na ke boss ki beti per :combat;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Stuffy nose, sore throat, itchy eyes, hammering headache hmm, how exactly I should be feeling right now?


Aap ko to flu lag raha hai..door raaho ..kahin hume lag na jaye  :P

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Tue May 02, 2006 2:48 pm
> 
> just came back from the work feeling tired Boss ki betti ittni khubsoorat hea 
> But bauth kaam leti hea 
> 
> 
> apne kaam per nazar rakha kar na ke boss ki beti per :combat;


Tou kya aankahin bund kerke kaam keron  :bg:

----------


## Endurer

> Stuffy nose, sore throat, itchy eyes, hammering headache hmm, how exactly I should be feeling right now?


shift gears as soon as possible. :ye;

----------


## manni9

feeling very alone un say ittne dinon say baat hi nahi huwi  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

ohooo manni yaar kya hua
ho jay gi 
waisay unho kon.????  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

aww manni bro.. weekend per chale jana app unke pass :wink: 

men to american idol ka wait ker raha hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

yeh na thi hamari kismat ke wisale yaar hota  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

i feel sad, depressed, rotten, miserable  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

awwww welome in the club  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

thanks  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## manni9

np  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi!

Endurer ne kya thread shuru kiya tha (emotional discussions) aur yeh pohanch kahan gaya *God Save The Planet* :P

Am feeling on top of the world..Giant Leap for me  :Wink: 

Take care!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

i suddenly feel very happy :cooldance;

----------


## manni9

> i suddenly feel very happy :cooldance;


Masha Allah
n now bye bye from the sad Club  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## niceguy

happy  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by simi @ Fri May 05, 2006 2:52 am
> 
> i suddenly feel very happy :cooldance;
> 
> 
> Masha Allah
> n now bye bye from the sad Club


gud gud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

watching hulchul the movie :rolling;

mujeh neend a rahe hai :s too bad, I should take a nap now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

Aaj ka din abhi taak tou full of bestis say full hea  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Subah class main bag say sara saman gir gaya i mean bauth sara saman.Phir kisi nay call maar di aur main bell off kerna bhol gaya tha phir coff'e automat main wrong card daal ker 15 mins taak larta raha  :Big Grin: 
Oh God aaj ka din juldi say khatam ho jaee  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

haha  

nice manni

----------


## Kainaat

> Aaj ka din abhi taak tou full of bestis say full hea 
> Subah class main bag say sara saman gir gaya i mean bauth sara saman.Phir kisi nay call maar di aur main bell off kerna bhol gaya tha phir coff'e automat main wrong card daal ker 15 mins taak larta raha 
> Oh God aaj ka din juldi say khatam ho jaee


aww kya soch rahe the yeh sab karte hue   :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri May 05, 2006 9:10 am
> 
> Aaj ka din abhi taak tou full of bestis say full hea 
> Subah class main bag say sara saman gir gaya i mean bauth sara saman.Phir kisi nay call maar di aur main bell off kerna bhol gaya tha phir coff'e automat main wrong card daal ker 15 mins taak larta raha 
> Oh God aaj ka din juldi say khatam ho jaee 
> 
> 
> aww kya soch rahe the yeh sab karte hue


#un ke baare main  :blush: 
ittne din baad aaj baat huwi woh bhi just max. 1 minute ki  :Big Grin: 
so now feelin great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

chalo shuker hai baat to ho gaye na apki manni bhai  :Big Grin: 

mera din bohat hi burra shuru howa :x bata nahi sakta :x

----------


## Kainaat

> chalo shuker hai baat to ho gaye na apki manni bhai 
> 
> mera din bohat hi burra shuru howa :x bata nahi sakta :x


kya hua   :Smile:

----------


## Ash

subha 4 ki utthi howi hoon, now feeling ke sar phaat raha hai.

----------


## Endurer

manzar manzar tera chehra tere yaad tera pehra.. rang ye tere chahat ka hai dunya k har rung se gehra.

bin tere sathiya aye sakon na aye.. tanha jiya na jaye :dj;

chorien usse sobia sis.. menen manage ker lia tha  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> subha 4 ki utthi howi hoon, now feeling ke sar phaat raha hai.


mera bhi lekin main itni jaldi nahin uthi, aur maine to sar dard mein driving bhi ki, horrible

----------


## Ash

awww, chaloo ab rest karna theek ho jaye ga.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

sobia sis office mein kaam ziada hai?  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Haan bahot ziyadah aur next week se aur ziyadah ho jayega, lekin tired main driving ki wajah se hoti hoon   :Frown:

----------


## Ash

aray next week sar dard ho ga aur tum ko abi se maloom hai ??? :s

----------


## Kainaat

yaar maine kaam ziyadah hone ki baat ki thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

oh okay.. showie sahi se deekha nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

kese duffer hien yeh .. kyun sobia sis sahee kaha na menen  :Big Grin: 

driving ki waja se kese ?

----------


## mytonse

did i read the the matter...i am surely missing something

----------


## Ash

lol  :Big Grin:  sure app ne boohat kuch mis kar dia myt

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

jaise ki :s

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

jaisa keh kuch nahi..anyways simi ji sup? ghusa utrha kkeh abhi bhi hai zara:P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

nahi nauman bhai..no more gussa..gussa sehat ke liye accha nahi hota  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

sahee waisay yeh bhai ka relation kab se ban gaya...i guess nauman itna bhi bura naam nahi hai..

i dun like keeping relations na

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Oh god! aapko to har cheez main koi na koi problem hoti hai.. NAUMAN

Ab theek hai ?? 

 :@

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

much better.....thanku

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

u r welcome NAUMAN  :ang9:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> u r welcome NAUMAN  :ang9:



no need  :bg:

----------


## Kainaat

> kese duffer hien yeh .. kyun sobia sis sahee kaha na menen 
> 
> driving ki waja se kese ?



aray aisi to koi baat nahin  :Big Grin:  sab ghalaat samjh sakte hain, abhi maine bhi Simi ke thread mein ghalaat parh liya tha  :Smile: 

driving ki wajah se aise, ke mujhse driving nahin hoti garmi mein aur uppar se daily 160 km drive karna hota hai woh bhi highway par poori concentration ke saath  :Big Grin:  dimagh to thak jaata hai na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> kese duffer hien yeh .. kyun sobia sis sahee kaha na menen 
> 
> driving ki waja se kese ?



aray aisi to koi baat nahin  :Big Grin:  sab ghalaat samjh sakte hain, abhi maine bhi Simi ke thread mein ghalaat parh liya tha  :Smile: 

driving ki wajah se aise, ke mujhse driving nahin hoti garmi mein aur uppar se daily 160 km drive karna hota hai woh bhi highway par poori concentration ke saath  :Big Grin:  dimagh to thak jaata hai na  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

aham

----------


## Ash

kia howa waffa ?

----------


## waffa

kuch nahe posts  parh raha hOOn

----------


## Endurer

sobia sis daily 160 km  :Embarrassment:  app kahien kissi public transport company mein job to nahi ker rahen na ? :s

----------


## manni9

> sahee waisay yeh bhai ka relation kab se ban gaya...i guess nauman itna bhi bura naam nahi hai..
> 
> i dun like keeping relations na


ahehaye sadkhe jaon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

hahhaha, manni bro app bhi na  :Big Grin: 

hmm.. well mera mood sakht kisam ka kharab hai..  :Frown:  uff, aur bus abi aik friend online hai usi se baat kar rahi hoon.

----------


## manni9

awww kyun sis  :Smile: 
mera mood tou bauth acha hea aaj boss nahi aaya tha only us ki beeti thi main nay ittna tung kiya us ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## ftvfatboy

sorry guys for interepting 
what is lang u are using 
itz hindi??
 :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

Re-living the last few moments of the lost Utopia. 


kuch aise hi din thay jab hum tum milay thay,
chaman main nahi phool dil main khilay thay...
wohi toh hai mausam, magar rut nahi wo
mere saath barsaat bhi ro pari hai...

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> sorry guys for interepting 
> what is lang u are using 
> itz hindi??


nop its urdu

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## waffa

abi tu tanha feel kar raha hoOn hud ko

----------


## manni9

feeling great un ki raat ko call aai subah bhi baat huwi,Mera aaj ka din tou bauth hi acha hea oh God aaj ka din bauth slowlly guzarwana  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

great toto ji ! hope u have a nice day  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i Am Totally Confused

----------


## waffa

feeling tired

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

oh...rest kar lo na  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

down down down!!!!

----------


## manni9

aaj ka din Great tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> aaj ka din Great tha


  totoji, hope aapke saare din aaj ke din ki tarah ho   :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Jo kaho tum kar jayen. Ab, abhi, yahien, mar jayen :dj;

Why is it always hot in my room  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

fresh

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon May 08, 2006 3:00 am
> 
> aaj ka din Great tha 
> 
> 
>   totoji, hope aapke saare din aaj ke din ki tarah ho


thnx  :Smile: 
aap ke bhi C ME JEE  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

if all that lives is born to die.. love remains i wonder why!

----------


## waffa

luv is ramein  coz  its feeling only

----------


## waffa

luv is ramein  coz  its feelings name only

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 08, 2006 4:46 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon May 08, 2006 3:00 am
> 
> ...


Thanks toto   :Smile:

----------


## waffa

aham

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> aham


ab kya hua  :ang9:

----------


## waffa

kuch nahe buss aap ki posting check kar raha tha  tu  kuch soch raha tha  awain .........

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kya soch rahe the ??  :evil:  :P

----------


## waffa

itna gussa kiun kar rahe ho tumare  bare main nahe kuch aur soch raha tha   ....parsanally

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> itna gussa kiun kar rahe ho tumare  bare main nahe kuch aur soch raha tha   ....parsanally


aww..phir theek hai   :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> itna gussa kiun kar rahe ho tumare  bare main nahe kuch aur soch raha tha   ....parsanally


aham aham na kero viks ki gooli lo chik chik door kero  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Wed May 10, 2006 12:45 am
> 
> itna gussa kiun kar rahe ho tumare  bare main nahe kuch aur soch raha tha   ....parsanally
> 
> 
> aham aham na kero viks ki gooli lo chik chik door kero


lolzz...chik chik nahi..khich khich door karo   :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

*fueling up on cocaine and heartache*


Doomsday???

----------


## Roshni

meri zid ki joh intiha ho . . .

----------


## Endurer

Khuda ne konsi mitti se apna dil banaya hai, tujhe aashiq banaya hai, mujhe kaatil banaya hai.

mere sath chalte chalte ye kahan tehar gaye tum, ye safar kate ga kese jo abhi se darr gaye tum. chand se pagal pooch raha hai raat bachi hai kitni, bhoole bisre khuabon ki soghat baat bachi hai kitni.

shama se rooth ke parwane kahan jayen gey. khak ho jayenge deewane kahan jayen gey. Hum bhola denge tumko tumne socha yeh kaise? hum daga denge tumko tumne socha yeh kaise?

wada kiya jo mujhse, kar ke mukar gaye tum. yeh safar katega kaise? jo abhi se dar gaye tum. woh aisi shama jala ke gaye khiyalon mein, tamam umar nahate rahe ujalon mein.

samne aaye woh ulfat ki jawani le ke, sehme honton pe mohabbat ki kahani le ke, be-qarari ka mausam meri baahon mein bhar gaye, Ched ke jazbaton ko hum ko deewana kar gaye.

mujhe pyar karte karte ghairon pe mar gaye tum, ye safar kate ga kaise jo abhi se dar gaye tum  



:mad4;

----------


## Ash

Tere naam se ji loon teray naam se maar jaoon.. teray jaan ke saday main kuch aisa kar jaoon.. tu ne kia kar dala.. maar  gaye main mit gaye main.. oh re..haan re ho gaye main.. tere deewani...deewaniiiiii tere deewani.....!!!!!!!!

----------


## murali614

Thanks 4 sharings

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hallo g


feeling good today

----------


## Roshni

_I Will Endure, I will outrun the Scythe glaring with failure!_


Kaash ajaye mujhe jaaN se guzarte dekhay
uski khwahish thi kabhi mujh ko bikhartay dekhay.

----------


## waffa

very nice roshni


mood harab hai  kal say bahoot  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

> very nice roshni
> 
> 
> mood harab hai  kal say bahoot


kyoun kya hua  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Thu May 11, 2006 1:02 pm
> 
> very nice roshni
> 
> 
> mood harab hai  kal say bahoot 
> 
> 
> kyoun kya hua


aray ab sari raam kahani yahe tu nahe bata sukta na 

shaam ko baat kare gay na ghar aa   kay 

tum kessy ho ..???

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu May 11, 2006 5:06 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by waffa @ Thu May 11, 2006 1:02 pm
> 
> ...


Maine raam kahani nahin poochi masla poocha tha  :Big Grin: 

khair Allah ka shukar hai, allergic ki wajah se thak gayi hoon  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Thu May 11, 2006 1:10 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu May 11, 2006 5:06 pm
> 
> ...




allergic ki wajah se thak gayi hoon ..................

kia mutlib kia hoa tha  

masla yahan discuss nahe karna chahta na

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu May 11, 2006 5:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by waffa @ Thu May 11, 2006 1:10 pm
> 
> ...


theek hai inshallah shaam ko kareinge :d

aur allergic ki wajah se is liye thak gayi hoon kya hai garmi ki wajah se grass ziyadah hai aur mujhe grass se allergic hai to main thaki thaki mehsoos karti hoon  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Thu May 11, 2006 1:24 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu May 11, 2006 5:14 pm
> 
> ...


acha tu iss ka mutlib hai aap ko cool reha chahie na  :bg: 

wessy  smile main kool lagti ho :givefl;  :up;

----------


## Kainaat

cool hi hoon, bas chutti hone ka intezaar hai, phir highway par 80 km drive kar ke ghar jaongi aur araam karongi  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

ok thatz very kool  thinking  :P

----------


## Kainaat

haan na kisi na kisi tarah to cool rehna hi hai na :ang9:

----------


## waffa

wessy  kool rehna tu achi baat hai kool rukhna uss say achi baat hai  sumji kya ......??

tum nahe sumo gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Kaash ajaye mujhe jaaN se guzarte dekhay 
uski khwahish thi kabhi mujh ko bikhartay dekhay.
Feeelin same Shabo  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

shabo kon hai manni bro ^o)

----------


## manni9

Roshni ko main mazakh main kehta hoon bro.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

ohhh  :Smile: 

uske lie pray kerien.. ajj kal tabiyat nahi theek uski.  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Manni Bhai, aapne avtaar kyon change kiya :s

purana toto accha tha   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

yeh wala avatar lag raha hai maar kar bithaya ho us ko kisi ne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzz..  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

mmmmmmmmmmm im boring today

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> mmmmmmmmmmm im boring today


itne din kahaan thi   :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

kaam tha so i was busy

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

oh ..

----------


## *Fatima*

yes

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

theek hai na..to maine kab kaha "no" :P

----------


## *Fatima*

lol ok ji

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

yes :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz aj tak hansti ho

----------


## waffa

kaam kessa kaam aray tum b kaam karti ho fati sis  :P

----------


## *Fatima*

yes i do

----------


## waffa

wht u did??

----------


## *Fatima*

jo app ne ask kiya

----------


## waffa

acha ji 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

TU OUR KISE HO

----------


## waffa

main aik dum fit aap kessy ho

----------


## *Fatima*

me too

----------


## waffa

good

----------


## *Fatima*

achi baat hai

----------


## waffa

haan  ji achi baat hai

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz theek hai

----------


## waffa

acha ji ,,,,,,,,, :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

DT ka page load nahi ho raha tha..to gussa aa raha hai ...

----------


## waffa

tu yai pic wali baat b such kar deti na   pc ko utha kay marti apnay sur pai tu  load ho jata na :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> tu yai pic wali baat b such kar deti na   pc ko utha kay marti apnay sur pai tu  load ho jata na :P


aap ko mere chashme ki zaroorat hai kya  :P 

theek se dekhein, woh sar pe nahi maar raha hai pc ko..hammer se maar raha hai

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz nani kiya howa

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> lolz nani kiya howa


lolzz. yahaan par to sab ko mere chashme ki zaroorat hai  :P

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz mujeh nahi

----------


## waffa

subh ko nahe simi ji :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz yes waffa

----------


## manni9

> ohhh 
> 
> uske lie pray kerien.. ajj kal tabiyat nahi theek uski.


yai know bro  :Frown: 
Allah kare ke woh juldi say theek ho jae.ittne dinon say kisi nay dhaka bhi nahi diya na  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Manni Bhai, aapne avtaar kyon change kiya :s
> 
> purana toto accha tha


paata nahi bus aaj kaal essa hi feel ker raha hoon  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

> yeh wala avatar lag raha hai maar kar bithaya ho us ko kisi ne


Manni ko koi maar sakta hea bhalah  :Embarrassment:

----------


## manni9

Mera Pizza jul gaya,Saari coofè Gir gaii Oh God Plz Help!!!
 :Frown:

----------


## waffa

aray manni baro kiun itnay mayoOs ho rahe ho  .............
zindagi issi ka naam hai ...........kabi yai hasaye  :Big Grin:  kabi yai rulaye   .....:S

so my dear bro  chill n ve fun   :P
acay din b aye gay  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Last night i was comming back from ma job.Raat ke 12 baj rahe hoonge it was sooo Dark ke bus.Mere aage 1 German larki chall rahi thi (teez teez) bechari ko dur lagraha tha Andhere main  :Big Grin: 
Jese hi woh Uss jagah poonchi jahan sub say ziyada Andhera tha(cauz of Trees n stuff)
Mujhe patta nahi kya Shararut sooji main Zoor zoor say Chiilane laga aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Aur bhagna shuru hogaya.Uss larki nay na aao dekha na taoo bus mujh say bhi ziyada zoor zoor say chilane lagi aur mujh say bhi teez dorne lagi OMG main tou huns huns ke pagal hogaya   :Embarrassment: hmy;

----------


## Roshni

> Last night i was comming back from ma job.Raat ke 12 baj rahe hoonge it was sooo Dark ke bus.Mere aage 1 German larki chall rahi thi (teez teez) bechari ko dur lagraha tha Andhere main 
> Jese hi woh Uss jagah poonchi jahan sub say ziyada Andhera tha(cauz of Trees n stuff)
> Mujhe patta nahi kya Shararut sooji main Zoor zoor say Chiilane laga aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Aur bhagna shuru hogaya.Uss larki nay na aao dekha na taoo bus mujh say bhi ziyada zoor zoor say chilane lagi aur mujh say bhi teez dorne lagi OMG main tou huns huns ke pagal hogaya  hmy;


pagal wo tum jaisi bhayanak cheez ko dekh kar bhaagi hogi  :bg: 

:combat;

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri May 12, 2006 5:41 am
> 
> Last night i was comming back from ma job.Raat ke 12 baj rahe hoonge it was sooo Dark ke bus.Mere aage 1 German larki chall rahi thi (teez teez) bechari ko dur lagraha tha Andhere main 
> Jese hi woh Uss jagah poonchi jahan sub say ziyada Andhera tha(cauz of Trees n stuff)
> Mujhe patta nahi kya Shararut sooji main Zoor zoor say Chiilane laga aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Aur bhagna shuru hogaya.Uss larki nay na aao dekha na taoo bus mujh say bhi ziyada zoor zoor say chilane lagi aur mujh say bhi teez dorne lagi OMG main tou huns huns ke pagal hogaya  hmy;
> 
> 
> pagal wo tum jaisi bhayanak cheez ko dekh kar bhaagi hogi  :bg: 
> ...


:rolling;

bilkul sahi kaha roshni .. woh shuru main hi toto ji ko dekhkar dar gayi thi (andhere se nahi) aur jab woh chillane lage to usko laga hoga ki toto ji ko daura pad gaya  , isliye dar gayi bholi si jaan   :bg: 

by the way, toto bhai  aap ko sharam nahi aati,  bholi bhaali ladkiyon ko daraate hue  :P

----------


## Kainaat

> Last night i was comming back from ma job.Raat ke 12 baj rahe hoonge it was sooo Dark ke bus.Mere aage 1 German larki chall rahi thi (teez teez) bechari ko dur lagraha tha Andhere main 
> Jese hi woh Uss jagah poonchi jahan sub say ziyada Andhera tha(cauz of Trees n stuff)
> Mujhe patta nahi kya Shararut sooji main Zoor zoor say Chiilane laga aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Aur bhagna shuru hogaya.Uss larki nay na aao dekha na taoo bus mujh say bhi ziyada zoor zoor say chilane lagi aur mujh say bhi teez dorne lagi OMG main tou huns huns ke pagal hogaya  hmy;


Sharam nahin aayi aik bechari larki ke saath aisa karte hue :rolling;

----------


## waffa

achi kahani hai wessy   :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

sanity returns :ye;

----------


## *Fatima*

im boring today

----------


## manni9

Aaj dobara aai thi but Boyfriend ke sat thi ittna ghoor ghoor ke dekh rahe thee donoi mujhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

I feel like going away from the world, from life..from everything

I want to die ..right now 

 :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm

----------


## manni9

> I feel like going away from the world, from life..from everything
> 
> I want to die ..right now


awww y sis  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

har insaan ki merzi hai na

----------


## Ash

down!

----------


## Endurer

feeling a bit complacent today.

----------


## *Fatima*

tired

----------


## manni9

BeIntehaaaaaaaaaa Ghussa hea kisi Per!!!!

----------


## Roshni

> BeIntehaaaaaaaaaa Ghussa hea kisi Per!!!!


maine itna bhi kuch nahi kaha dost :combat; 



i m soo fine today.  :ye;

----------


## manni9

Masha Allah  :Smile: 
 :Embarrassment:  Dost hum aur dost lol 
Wese ghussa kisi aur per tha :s
But now m feelin so greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat  :Big Grin: 
Un ka Phone aya tha raat 00:45 baje  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

fresh n mast mahoOl  ik dum

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel happy

----------


## waffa

tired..................

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel happy

----------


## Pwincess

im wonderin where niceguy is..been too long since i talked wid him

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

hmm..

I am back to DT after 2 days, so busy reading all the new posts  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

bore ho raha hoOn koi online he nahe hai

----------


## Hina87

im bored 2..my cousin keeps getting disconnected
LOL pakistani net  :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

hmm.........i am just a wee bit tired..had a longggggggggggggggggggggggggggg walk

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

me havin fun

its raining outside

----------


## RANI786

im happy (eating lol) for now.

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Chalo mein batao kya ho tum ??
Mere liye meri Duniya ho tum.
~*~*~*~
Chu kar jo guzri woh Hawa ho tum,
Mein ne jo mangi woh Duwa ho tum.
~*~*~*~
Karey mujh ko jho roshan woh Diya ho tum, 
Dil yeh kahey mere Jiya ho tum.
~*~*~*~
Kiya mein ne mehsoos woh Ehsaas ho tum, 
Mere honto ki pyaas ho tum.
~*~*~*~
Mere baahon ki Aas ho tum,
Meri nazar ki Talaash ho tum. 
~*~*~*~
Kaise Kahu... Mere kya ho tum...!!!
Kahi bhi raho salamat raho...!!

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

wah wah badboy :applaud;

----------


## *Fatima*

my feeling want to say bye

----------


## Endurer

dunya ki har aik larki meri dewani hai, non-stop loving ki meri ye kahani hai :dj;

a brand new day & I am cool 8-)

----------


## Omar

not a good day cause someone broke the mirror of my car and steal mobile :-(
it cause me a loss of 12000 Dharms

----------


## manni9

awwwwww poor you.
Don't worry bro. Insha Allah sub theek ho jae ga  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

yes i hope so 
well i am happy too that my ticket for Pakistan and passpoet was there and it was safe.Thank God

----------


## manni9

Allah ka shukar hea

----------


## Ash

hmm.. chalien koi bara nuksan tu nai howa na dream boy.. yeh sab tu chalta rehta hai  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Nun ye rata owayl chay da stha da ossay do neh dhay
Da dhu khkulo kalay da stha shanthay lewano ney day

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Nun ye rata owayl chay da stha da ossay do neh dhay
> Da dhu khkulo kalay da stha shanthay lewano ney day


:s kya ?

----------


## *Fatima*

MMMMMMMMMMM i feel i don no how

----------


## Endurer

I want more sleep :s

----------


## waffa

feel   bad

----------


## waffa

feel  not so good

----------


## Endurer

I've been thinking of inviting all of my old friends back to msn. Actually I don't have much time left here as far as the internet is concerned. Not that I'd cut if off completely, instead, I won't be able to access internet for say 8 hours a day or more. I need all of them here so that I may cherish those moments we once had.

The one person who is entirely here to avoid me is the one I will pay less attention to. Yeap, leaving her onto her own-free-will.

The first one to join me tonight is ________  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

I feel lyk mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm kya :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:@

mere post ka sirf 2 replies very bad DT members :@

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

itni mehnat ki aur sirf 2 replies  :x 

http://www.desitwist.com/viewtopic.php?t=8144

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzzzzzzzz  ..its ok.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

yahaan ka bhi yahi haal hai..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

tumko baarish pasand hai ?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mujhe bhi pasand hai . par hamesha nahi, kabhi kabhi  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

feeling hungry  ........

----------


## Hina87

im feeling a little upset

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

feeling sad on losing a valuable member ,a good friend .. .. but consoling myself 'coz we will still be in touch on yahoo ..

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> :@
> 
> mere post ka sirf 2 replies very bad DT members :@



Sorry bahut dino baad aaya hun 
to kuch pata nahi kya ho raha hai

par new topic ma msg kar dia hauo

----------


## waffa

aaj ALLAH ka karam hai muj pai me happy 2day

----------


## Hina87

hmm i feel awkward...why is everyone leaving?

----------


## Endurer

khusbho churati ye hawa chale gi, mere bina bhi sham dhale gi. Jo bhi hota hai jahan bhi wohi hota jaye ga. Kabhi koi hass de ga, koi rota jaye ga.

I am dead, dumb, silent, quite, excited, rejuvenated, smoking again(cigarettes dude), flying up & down & up and down & up again.

na kissi se kuch lena hai na kuch dena hai mujeh, na kissi ka kuch mere pass hai, na kuch reh jaye ga.

Ajj se kal hoga hasen, log naye, batien naye, phir koi kyun mujeh ik pal bhi yaad karey. keemti lamhe bhala mujhpe woh kyun barbad kare.

Khushbo churati ye hawa chale gi, mere bina bhi sham dhaley gi. :dj;

----------


## Hina87

wah wah endurer bhai   :Smile:   very nice :ye;

----------


## Endurer

Thank you Hina sis  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

ur welcome  :wink:

----------


## Endurer

:Smile: 

How are you? How's life today?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

hmm im doing okay...life is kind of boring lol. how about u?

----------


## Endurer

I am doing just fine.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Salam

Alhamdulilah ajj mosam kafi behter hai. Abhi so ker utha hoon :s abhi meal le ker nikal jaon ga thore dair mein bahir, bohat sarey kaam hien :s 

Special thanks to annie for not giving up on me, I had been expecting your call recently. Many thanks. Yeah! we will meet again  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Akki: where the hell are you? perpahs you should stay away from me in these days, werna 8-)

----------


## waffa

fine shine hai subh

----------


## Endurer

waffa bhai apko jasmine milli nahi abhi tak?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
[hr:add09377a3]
I am back after a not-so-very exciting walk down the road. Actually I gave up on procrastination recently, everything is right where I left it & my world (can I say, life?) is changing abruptly. The question is, can I handle this sudden change? You shouldn't doubt my abilities mate; I can change my world as quickly as I want to, given that heavens agree and allow me to do what I want to, what I really want to. 

Interestingly, I recently gave up on depending at a certain group of fine people. I have reedemed my faith in Allah the Almighty, for he is the one who decides. Results are pretty much what I wanted, Thank You my Creator.  :Smile: 

Enough of go-with-the-flow folly, I am bending the rules, twisting the pre-made decisions & curbing the disappointment within. Enough of myself, lets talk about the backbone behind my aristocrat self. She is the one empowering me to do good things in an excellent (yes, ethical) manner. I can hear some who's and what's here, keep guessing people.  :Smile: 
[hr:add09377a3]
Alas! Pardon me for the radio silence at my blog, I really don't have much to rant about. What I have is something I really wouldn't like to make public, we have mirrors (you are right, the backbone person again) for this purpose. No offense mates, I really don't feel like sharing it with anyone else. 
[hr:add09377a3]
Am I a blabbermouth? huh?

----------


## Hina87

lol..no endurer bhai u aren't a blabbermouth. i like to read everything u write...ur probably the most interesting person in DT   :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> lol..no endurer bhai u aren't a blabbermouth. i like to read everything u write...ur probably the most interesting person in DT


Thats so sweet of you sis :hug1:

----------


## waffa

> waffa bhai apko jasmine milli nahi abhi tak? 
> [hr:7a59392790]
> IInterestingly, I recently gave up on depending at a certain group of fine people. I have reedemed my faith in Allah the Almighty, for he is the one who decides. Results are pretty much what I wanted, Thank You my Creator.



lolz bhai jan humri  itni kismut kahan ............

wessy like ur post especially   thats part :up; 
bahoot acha laga  ...... :applaud;

----------


## Hina87

@ endurer bhai
just being honest  :wink:

----------


## Endurer

Thank you waffa bhai  :Smile: 

I will take your word on that Hina sis  :Smile: 

ps: Welcome Back Aapi :givefl;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Feeling good today

----------


## Sonhal

feeling bored

----------


## Endurer

I'm pretty much tired at the moment. Work was murder!

How are you all?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai   :Smile:  ...im doing just fine and u?

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai   :Smile:   im doing well and u?

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u?

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u?

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u?

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u?

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u?

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Allah ka shukar hai

ap sunao

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Allah ka shukar hai

ap sunao

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Allah ka shukar hai

ap sunao

----------


## waffa

me fine wht abt u n all DT family here

feel so tired but on DT  in masti moOd

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u?

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u?

----------


## Hina87

hello endurer bhai  :Smile:  im doing well and u?

----------


## Hina87

oops lol

----------


## Endurer

kia howa  :Big Grin: 

mera to din bohat hi fazol tha :td: :s

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin:  dusra page pa dekhain pata nahin kitni dafa same cheez post kiya hai lol

acha itna bora din kyun ghuzara?

----------


## Endurer

OMG  :Big Grin:  ye kese hogeya? :rolling; I thought last page per mera hi reply tha.. ab dekha to wahan per itne sare replies :rolling;

mein theek hoon sis, app kese hien?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

hmm thori deyar ka liya DT kharab hogaya tha aur main baar baar msg post kari thi tho jab sab theek hogaya mera sara post aagay LOL. ne ways main tho bilcul theek hoon  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Hello Endurer...

Well off all people i recognised u as the one with most intellectuality...U r posts and thinking just amaze me..

Well My day was bore too..I posted many double posts due to the Dt breakup..

i thought to resign too...

i am thinking over..

Maybe i am not worth it here..

Anyways ...


Lets see What u hav to say..

I was hoping to see more of u r Office coverage...

----------


## Endurer

MashAllah, khush rahien app Hina sis  :Smile: 
[hr:484009e258]
Myt, there are many more fine people here; all we need is to probe into them further. I am just too eccentric to amaze an elegant person like yourself.  :Smile: 
[hr:484009e258]
Clock is ticking, It's just me; stuck & abandoned.

----------


## waffa

feeling wonder now coz my cozin come 2 me  so early in da moring

----------


## mytonse

I am too happy to login into DT trouble free..

Other feeling s are just waiting in line!!

Endurer u sound doublecross!!

----------


## Hina87

oooooooof...i am really tired of logging in  :evil:

----------


## mytonse

Well i have to do that too..

I mean something is better than anything..

Atleast we can post troublefree!!

----------


## waffa

y ............... u r just few min ago  2 cum online  here

----------


## Hina87

pata nahin kya hota rehta hai lol

----------


## mytonse

What u mean Waffa!!

I am online here since an hour !!

----------


## waffa

not abt u myt  me talking wid hina sis  
she is not feeling so good

----------


## Hina87

:Smile:  no im fine now

----------


## RAHEN

feeling happy- Today my mom will come from Pakistan

----------


## Roshni

wow, Rahen Good for you, i can imagine you must be very happy. 


Well, i m more than ready to close one more chapter.

----------


## imported_admin

Hina & Myt can you please update me if you still are facing problems posting? I have updated the cookie settings and you should now be able to login and post without any touble.

----------


## Hina87

hello admin 
h r u?

DT is running really well now thx for fixing the errors and responding to my PMs so quickly  :Smile:

----------


## imported_admin

Hello Hina,

I am doing good. How are you?

Thank you for cooperating with us and providing your valuable feedback. I am glad that everything is working well at your end. Do please contact me should you need any further help.

Regards

----------


## Hina87

i am fine also

it's no prob. :wink: i will definitely let you know if ne thing else comes up.

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling gr8 today

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling soooo broken  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> feeling soooo broken



kyun kya hua???

----------


## Endurer

Salam all  :Smile: 

kia howa sweeto? 

partner ab konsa chapter :x

Hina app kese hien?  :Smile: 
[hr:abcb5ae74c]
mein dikhon na dikhon, mere andaz tum waqt hi ki tarha har taraf pao gey. mein rahon na rahon, meri awaz tum gonjti har jagah har kadam pao gey.

----------


## Omar

feeling happy today cause my CAr is Shipped today at Karachi yar
but yeh Pakistani Officer to itni Rishwat mang rahey they

----------


## manni9

waooo congrats  :Big Grin: 
Yaar tou mera naam lelete rishwat nahi mangte  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

achaa kher i gave them 9000 is it ok
i am not familar with Pak Currency

----------


## Endurer

Bribery is a SIN. Unfortunately one can't do much about it since it's deeply implanted in the roots of Pakistani government officers. 

9000 / 60 = 150US$

What was the purpose and what was the rank of that officer? I believe it's that customs department.

----------


## waffa

acha feel nahe ho raha ghar say doOr:S

----------


## Endurer

waffa bhai app kahan per hien?

----------


## Roshni

> waffa bhai app kahan per hien?



Partner, 'lala moosa' main hongay  :Big Grin:  :rolling;

----------


## mytonse

Admin,

The problem still persists!1

I cleared my cookies again and again!!
No result ..

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Fri May 26, 2006 12:08 pm
> 
> waffa bhai app kahan per hien?
> 
> 
> 
> Partner, 'lala moosa' main hongay  :rolling;


Wahan kya kar rahi hai Waffa.... :P

----------


## Nutter

I feel like crying..infact I'm crying! I'm not afraid to share my feelings in here. Oh God...I wish...I wish....Please I beg your compassion...Please!

----------


## Endurer

Nutter, you have friends here to share with.  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

i am feeling great,ab dil ka sara ghubaar nikaal chukaa hea,ab baadal chut chuke hain,sub kuch clear aur saaf nazar aaraha hea.
Thanx Thanx.....Thnx for every thing,
And Thnx for Nothing.
I am feeling great,sub saaf dikhai de raha hea...

----------


## Hina87

i feel wonderful! i just got my first guitar  :Big Grin:  i'm v eager to learn how to play  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Glad to hear that Hina  :Smile: 
[hr:b9d830d579]
listening to: abhi naaz hai tote dil ko wafa pe, k toten gey sare bharam dhere dhere.
[hr:b9d830d579]
Looking at myself is like looking at a dead dog, looking at you is like looking at a blood sucking wolve.
[hr:b9d830d579]
ruken gey hamare kadam dhere dhere :dj;
[hr:b9d830d579]
Hira is potentially the next Freud.  :Smile: 
[hr:b9d830d579]
about**:blank is where I land daily, perhaps a frigid stare is all I need to bounce back at vitality.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feelin better 2day :ye;

----------


## Hina87

v gud nailu...so everything is ok now right?

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Sat May 27, 2006 12:56 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Fri May 26, 2006 12:08 pm
> 
> ...


 :whistle;  :duno; 
lolz aray main lala ji kay pass nahe hOOn   main lhr main hoOn  bhai kay pass kuch personal kaam say 

lolz :ang9:

----------


## Nutter

Feeling better..but skeptical about the whole situation. 

Thanks for your care and concern Endurer. 

Indeed, we all are friends!

----------


## Endurer

Gum shuda chain. rooh bezar jism-o-jaan tanha, dil ho chala sar-e-bazar is tarha tanha. Ab sakon se sans lein do ghari, mere khuda sadiyon jiya hawaon k intezar mein. Kab se din rein, dono hairan, har lamha tanha. Dil ho chala sar-e-bazar is tarha tanha. 
[hr:3d7b5d6e7b]
ye be inteha, be khudi waqt ki, be hosh se hai sarzamen, nashe mein ye asman hai. kho chuka tha sabar-o-qarar, har fiza tanha. dil ho chala sar-e-bazar is tarha tanha.
[hr:3d7b5d6e7b]
I opened this topic to speak my heart out. Today I am being forced and restrained by myself, not to post anything that could result into a large scale destruction. Abstinence is complicating it further.
[hr:3d7b5d6e7b]
I am glad that you have recovered nutter bro.

----------


## Roshni

YOu! Beyond Help, YOu could never be my Savior, YOu are not Real!!!
I burn with you when you burn in me.

You are a strangest flower and I am your strangest fruit.

----------


## Endurer

Fidelty is at it's max here as I become my own life, didn't took me too long this time. :wink:
[hr:2d155e2f45]
ajj pehli baar cake acha nahi lag raha mujeh :s

----------


## waffa

feeling  ok not bad now

----------


## Endurer

Salam  :Smile: 

Glad to know that waffa bhai  :Smile: 

app sab kese hien ajj?  :Smile: 

I had plentiful of sleep today, thankfully. What do we have for today? Ahh, another coquette!  :Big Grin:  Not that I am skeptical about thine semblance of prosperity. It's just that I want to tillage it to perfection (say: expurgation). Wish me luck :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin hyper  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good

----------


## akki449

feeling romantic

----------


## Hina87

hello everyone
i feel great   :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Aray wah ajj to sab hi khush hien MashAllah  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

aray Endurer bhai  such pocho tu aap ki posts dekh ka aur parh kay  moOd bahoot acha ho jata hai

----------


## Endurer

mere posts to oot patang hi hote hien bhai :s

----------


## Omar

nahi bhai Endurer ur Posts are Best Most like Admins rite lol

----------


## waffa

haan rite  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

thanks for the compliment bro's  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

well cum  dear  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

thats not compliments that are Felings

----------


## Endurer

way back in april, nauman143 felt the same :rolling; I wonder if those vibes are transcendental enough to tackle with rationality.
[hr:691425ae0f]
wo raste jin per murr kar kabhi na hum aye na tum aye.. ab aya hoon to ye kehte howe mehsos hote hien, akaile phir nahi ana. 
[hr:691425ae0f]
beil jo angan mein thi, phool wo lati hogi, chunte to hoge kaliyan. hum nahi hien to phir bhi mehfilien sajti honge, soney na hongi galiyan.
[hr:691425ae0f]
samne aate hogi koi bhi mere nishane, yunhi kahien chalte phirte.. dil tarap jata hoga sdekh ker sokhe pate.. shakh se pair ki girte.. aisa to hota hai dil ko samjhana.. kash hum juda na hote.. kabhi alvida na kehte.. chaha nahi tha phir bhi para humko jana.. tum humko yaad rakhna kabhi dil se bhulana.. hum pass hon ya na hoon humein pyar se bulana.
[hr:691425ae0f]
guess who is back with a brand new rap :dj;
[hr:691425ae0f]
I'm looking for the reason to smile once again, through every changing season, the pain I can't explain.
[hr:691425ae0f]
may be this world is a mystery to me; but if you could be here for eternity. A moment is all I am searching for, just a moment in love with you.

----------


## Hina87

im feeling really bored  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

May be u hav nothing more to do!!

I feel bored except while on DT !!

I am able to stay happ yhere!!

But when u finished posting u feel bored!!

Thats  right on u r part

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeelin sleepy :dyawn:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Feeling cold today
bahut sardi hai bahir

----------


## naive

tum kaha rehthe hu????

----------


## Endurer

pheeeeeeeew!!!!! :s get lost zombie :x

Har taraf dust hai :s wind is about to blow!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me ka sar dard karing  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

yar yahann per to DUst strom a gaye hey soo distyhere too in the Head

----------


## Endurer

> tum kaha rehthe hu????


Your inability to keep on topic is just ridiculous, don't reach for too many straws now. I would't want you to give yourself a heart atattck pushing all that weight, if you know what I mean.

ps: I hope you die of the plague, bird flu, rabies and cholera! WANKER!!!!

----------


## Hina87

oh my..wut is going on here?

i feel kind of down

----------


## waffa

zindagi kessy hai paheli ........kabbi yai hasaye  kabi yai rulaye...............wa ray zindagi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am sad  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

I am bored here in Multan

----------


## Hina87

i feel lots of pain   :Frown:  
i just got one of my wisdom teeth taken out and they put stitches in so it hurts even more   :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Feeling very bad

tabiat bahut kharab haikuch khanay ko dil nahi kar raha
sonay bi nahi ho raha  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

how's everyone doing today?
i'm feeling a lot better  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

not so good b coz of a frend  subh say acha dost

----------


## Endurer

bezari ho rahe hai kaafi!

----------


## Omar

Again feeling BORED

----------


## manni9

neend nahi aarahi :s thought Yahan aajaon  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> bezari ho rahe hai kaafi!


bezaarian,tunhain,ruswain....mushkil barda yeh pyaar hea...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

kaisa yeh pyar hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

just watched the movie Banaras,Aap nay dekhi hea bro.
Waoooooooooo but i think her kisi ke samajh main aane walli cheez nahi hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

menen nahi dekhi  :Big Grin:  or shuker hai nahi dekhi werna waqaye samjh nahi aate :s wese aisa kia hai usmein jo samjhna chahiye ^o) ps: apko samjh agaye? :wink:

----------


## manni9

nahi mujhe bhi samajh nahi aai issi liye tou telling ke sub ki samajh nahi aae gi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

aww  :Big Grin:  majid lala ko zaror samjh ajaye gi :wink: werna karachi wale hien na  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

good now

----------


## RAHEN

nice to read dat u r fine waffa.

----------


## RAHEN

> Feeling very bad
> 
> tabiat bahut kharab haikuch khanay ko dil nahi kar raha
> sonay bi nahi ho raha


InshaAllah aap jald theek ho gao ge Ameen

----------


## waffa

kya hoa bad boyz ko ........???

----------


## Kainaat

Mera galla kharab hai aur zukhaam bhi hai us wajah se main jo khati hoon uska taste nahin ata  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Feeling very bad
> 
> tabiat bahut kharab haikuch khanay ko dil nahi kar raha
> sonay bi nahi ho raha



Kya howa aapko??

----------


## Endurer

it's hot hawt howt here :s abhi shower le ker aata hoon.

----------


## mytonse

Well!!

What feeling s We hav!!

Let me spill out mine!!

Since Dt is clear of most of the problems ..i mangae to divert all my sadness into happiness here..

But of DT .. i am unwell..i am running a temperature,hav a cough ...and still drinking pepsi!!

HEHE!!

PSS!!Dnt tell my parents ..

----------


## Endurer

Get well soon Myt  :Smile:  & oh, do stay away from cola!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Well!!
> 
> What feeling s We hav!!
> 
> Let me spill out mine!!
> 
> Since Dt is clear of most of the problems ..i mangae to divert all my sadness into happiness here..
> 
> But of DT .. i am unwell..i am running a temperature,hav a cough ...and still drinking pepsi!!
> ...



Get Well Soon  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

bohat boriath hori hai aaj kal tho

----------


## Endurer

kia howa hina sis?  :Smile: 

mera ajj mood kal se behter hai.

----------


## waffa

acha feel kar raha hoOn ...... mosam bahoot acha hai na yahan aur aaj drive b khoob ki

----------


## Omar

me feeling good too waffa ajj yahan bhe Barish horahey hey i think its first time raining here when i come in Multan

----------


## Hina87

@ Endurer bhai
kuch nahin howa  :Smile: 
bas aaj kal kuch karna ko nahin hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

kainaat and myt 
Get well sooon by the grace of God.


i am feeling good

----------


## mytonse

Thanks Endurer and Miss Sweet and Rahen!!


Endurer i cant l;eave kola..thats the reason i am fat..I consume huge amts..My parents nbanned it..so i flush it when i am out whic h i am normally 5 hrs a day..

I unfortunately drink 7 cans per day...

But pople u all made me cry!!Thankx for asking..I really hav none here now except my family..Ill be going to india for future studies in a month!!

My friends hav already gone..So i am bored otherwise !!

----------


## waffa

feeling fresh 

aur aap dono ko kia hoa  hai sobia  aur myt

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good today

----------


## waffa

main b good he feel kar raha hoOn abi tuk

----------


## unexpected

FEELING VERY VERY GOOD

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Same :ye;

----------


## Hina87

i feel a little better today  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Aaj masha Allah bauth acha mood hea  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

wasalam.. glad to know that friends  :Smile: 

I am good too (in the strongest sense of the word)  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

gooooddd day with a gooodd mode  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

The hunt for you goes on . . .

----------


## FANAA

endurer ur isgnature is good

----------


## waffa

acha he lag raha hai

----------


## manni9

> The hunt for you goes on . . .


kion  kisi lakka kabuter kaa shikaar ker rahi ho  :bg:

----------


## Hina87

i feel tired  :sleep;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera mood aaj bohat acha hai :bg:

----------


## Endurer

Salam

Thank you Fanaa  :Smile: 

I'm all about being cool at the moment (H)

----------


## Omar

I am feeling Good 

but soon bad Cause i am Leaving Pak in Few Days :-(

----------


## Endurer

enjoy your time m8 :ye;
[hr:33dbbe6cbb]
Struck by complacency; I'm flying :wink:

----------


## Omar

gud and Thanx

----------


## waffa

masti karne ka mood hai

----------


## Roshni

tired and stuck!

----------


## Sonhal

i m getting bored

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mere sar mein bohat sakht dard hai  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

oh go take some aspirin 


my mod is quiet calm

----------


## Hina87

i'm kind of tired...just started my first day of college  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

waww great u r gonna start ur college. v.good
best of luck.

As usual feeling happy

----------


## mytonse

Well Well 

As soon i come down this page..ifeel a sense of happiness ...

let me tell u guys ..i am one of the few in this world which hav seen everything ina  short span of part of ones life..

Someday i will tell u all the heartning situations and breakdowns i passed thru ..

for now life is merciful on m e..

i hav returned to my normal life as it used to be..

i few days i will start my first day at college...

hope to make gr8 buddies..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i'm feelin kool:bg:

----------


## mytonse

thats it miss sweet..

we r supposed to keep itt hat short..

wow!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wat? :duno; 

Mujhe samajh nahi ai

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good
but hungry

----------


## Omar

me feeling gud tooo 

Bad boy me ney pizza banaya hey app khao gay kya???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine khana hai :P

----------


## Omar

acha dekhtein hein yeh to khatam hota gara ha hey or mera abhi or khan eko dill kararah hey


Feeling alone Hungry

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik piece bacha dena :P

----------


## Omar

kesay by post behjoon kya????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah :ye;

----------


## Endurer

I've got an idea and I'm going to do just that!

----------


## Omar

ok go do itt was hurry up gooo naaa

----------


## Endurer

this of my idea is not about olympics ^o)

----------


## Omar

ok no problem

wesay agar bauhaat jaldi hey to mein chor aoon app ko kahan jana hey

----------


## Endurer

mujeh jana hai chand k paar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

ok my car is ready chaleein kya app bataoo app ko kahan sey pic karoon

Inshallah we will be there in less than 12 hrs

----------


## Endurer

awwww  :Big Grin: 

so sweet of you bro :givefl;

mujeh zurich jana hai :$

----------


## Omar

Ok app ko wahan ka rasta att hey to phir Chalein

----------


## Endurer

rasta to mujeh bhi nahi aata.. per mere eik friend ko aata hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  unhien bhi sath le chalte hien :wink: wese jana kis per hai ^o)

----------


## Omar

haan yeh theek hey

wel on my Modified Toyota Supra at speed of 280Km/hr

----------


## Endurer

blazing!!!! I'm gonna love that :dj;

----------


## waffa

confused abt someone who is best frend

----------


## Endurer

whats that confusion about waffa bhai?

----------


## Hina87

i think i'm going to stay tired until the weekend   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ufff iam sho shleeeeepyy :dyawn:  :dyawn:

----------


## mytonse

Helloo People,

I am unwell yet again after a gap of 2 nice days...

Whats more i \can eat anything except warm rice ..its l;ike i am ina  cell..24 hrs same food..i got tonsils ..shihs!!

What to say ...Good health to all of u !! Cheers !!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good today

----------


## glimmering_candle

ahhhhhhhhhhhh, today iz mah first day at mah tution centre the timings r 2 dizgusting yaar
from 4:30 pm to 7:30
ughhhhhhhhh
so pray4 meeeh!
feeling 2 depressed YARO!

----------


## Roshni

i m feeling like some stupid and dumbest person ever.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:O thts weird

----------


## Endurer

Get well soon everyone :givefl;

No-IM days have just started :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uff i am depressed  :Frown:  

itna bara aur last homework mila hai....
aur friday ko dena hai ....

----------


## Endurer

just came back from my cousins house, it's dusy everywhere :s

aww sweeto app pehle homework ker lo na.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine half kar lia hai....leiken i cant write it on pc yet...pehle main subha teacher ko dikhao ghi ke ab tak jo likha hai sahi hai ya nahi   :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

aww well done  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thank u  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

feeling Good 

@ Miss sweet do u recieve Pizza

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aapne bejha hi nahi to milega kaise :P

----------


## Omar

OMG i have made a new Pizza with double topping or UFO courier service se bhega tha

apney klha liya or jhoot boltay hoo

mujh ko alien ney bata ya

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lool

nahi mujhe nahi mila i think aapne hi kha lia ho ga :bg:

----------


## waffa

masti karne ko mann kar raha hai

----------


## Hina87

i still feel tired but for some reason happy too  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am feeeeelin....happy :bg:

----------


## mytonse

Helloo people..

A bit better today

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dats nice to hear  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Yes very Nic emiss sweet when even today i can t swaloow a food grain..

P.s.--Can u gimme a short name to address u ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol do i have a long name?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

salam

Glad to hear that mytonse bro  :Smile: 

I've decided to give away my no-im diadem. hope it's worth it this time.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

I was happy but now coming on Dt i am going to be .... Saddyyyyy

----------


## Endurer

kia howa omer bhai?

----------


## Omar

pata nahi bro kya hua bus dil bujh sa gya hey

----------


## Endurer

aww kissi ney kuch kaha apko? like hurt kia? zara naam to batayen uska :x

----------


## Omar

no yar i think thatz cause i am leaving apak tommorow so that s why no problem

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling happy coz i've juz finished my homework!  :Big Grin:  i wrote 13 pages!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

awww don't worry bro app phir ajana vacations mein..  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

oh gr8 taaalian

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> oh gr8 taaalian


thnx  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> awww don't worry bro app phir ajana vacations mein..



well yar ab kahan vacations all over but i will try to come soon again i love this place sssooooooooo much Thanx

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want tooooooooooo sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

i want toooooo flyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Sonhal

i want to chill man...

----------


## unexpected

FEELING VERY HAPPY  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Allah ka shukaer hea feelin good  :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil kar raha hai kesi ko tang karoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeelin hyper :P friday haina islie :bg:

----------


## Sonhal

main abhi tou bored ho rahi leakn teens talk main maza a raha hai tang kernay ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe lagi raho :wink:

----------


## unexpected

bohot acha mushwara diya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol i know dat :P

----------


## Sonhal

leakn wo tou udher koi a he nahi raha sab chalain gay hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main hoona :bg:

----------


## Sonhal

acha je lekan ab main janay wali hoon about in 5mins sowwie i will teeze u INSHALLAH on monday...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok  :Smile:  

Have a gud day  :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

ok u 2 take care ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## Hina87

i don't feel good because i have to go to college  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I feel like if i'm that advert of a b-class company on a page 9 of some c-grade newspaper that no one wishes to read.

Lays, anyone?

----------


## Ash

Numb!

----------


## Hina87

i'm tired laiken bas allah ka shukar hai ka weekend aagaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

guys,

Today lokks a nice day..I have been able to push down bread..though it pains a lot..I am impossible to myself..I have tonsils and drink 2 cans pepsi everyday..Someone make me stop before i drop dead !!

P.S>--dnt tell my parents

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mood is off  as always  :Smile:  & fell like kicking some1 :P

----------


## Endurer

mytonse bro take care of yourself please :s

lol nomi go play soccer instead :wink:

30 minutes to sheer darkness!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam feelin good 2day  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Mausam ki wajah se :P

----------


## Endurer

mausam kiska naam hai :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik aisi chiz ka jo har waqt badalti rehti hai :P

----------


## Endurer

> eik aisi chiz ka jo har waqt badalti rehti hai :P


app yakenan indian soaps ki baat ker rahe hein.. right? ^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol nahi main MAUSAM ki bat kar rahi hoon...MAUSAM yaani WEATHER :P

----------


## Endurer

ohh sahee  :Smile: 
[hr:b9bdf955aa]
mood off hai!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio mood ko kya howa? :P

----------


## Omar

Mood abhi theek nahin kyun k Pak chor ker aya hoon or abhe dil kur raha hey k phir chla jaoon..

----------


## Ash

yeh lamhay yeh pal hum barsoo yaad karien gey
yeh mosam chalay gaye tu hum faryad karien gey
in yadoo ke zanjeero se apnay dil ko kaisay hum aazad karien gey
yeh mosam chalay gaye tu hum faryad karien gey
yeh lamhay tu hain boohat haseen, in lamhoo per kuch likha nai..
yeh aabad karien gey, ya barbad karien gey
yeh mosam chalay gaye tu hum faryad karien gey..
yeh lamhay yeh pal hum barsoo yaad karien gey
yeh mosam chalay gaye tu hum faryad karien gey.....!!!!!

neend hi nai aa rahi kia karoon  :s

----------


## waffa

nice poetry

----------


## unexpected

i'm getting bored   :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

this is how the story goes ,in and out
one minute u're there, the next time runs out
its a figure of speech as a matter of fact
did u ever really think about the time you had
its the grain that falls, every second that crawls
to the minute to the hour till infinity recalls
its a barricade of twigs thats really never there
did u ever really think that time even cares

----------


## Endurer

sumthin sumvair sux :s now don't ask why cuz i ain't got any clue :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bohat garmi haaaaaai aaj

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling gr8

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling hungry

----------


## Sonhal

feeling upset

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

KYUN KYA HUA????

----------


## Sonhal

bas wo mera courswok hai bohat kernay ko so i m upset 2day...

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

oh oki 
aap aik kaam karo  teacher ko yeh wali line likh kar do



It takes 15 trees to produce the amount of paper that we use to write one exam. Join us in promoting the noble cause of saving trees. SAY NO TO EXAMS

----------


## Sonhal

hmm thats nice 1 han tx  n e ways ...... keh doon gi INSHALLAH dekhna phir kia kahaye gi gori ....teacher

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeling so happy today..aaj koi  tention nahi hai  :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

hmm gud i m also feeling gud now

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nice :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> hmm thats nice 1 han tx  n e ways ...... keh doon gi INSHALLAH dekhna phir kia kahaye gi gori ....teacher



lolzzz

jo kahay gi mujhay zarror batana

----------


## Endurer

Yo dawg ima back now and to be honest, ima gonna give yo whatya need.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feelin great  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Hey dtians..Wass up ..

I am able to swalloww...

I have worrieldy posted tutorials ..see and reply...

Feeling nice ok..except ofcourse the throat

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dats gud dat u r better  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Gud and Better and Flying

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Flying?? woh kaise ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

all right lets do this people :dj;

I am going anywhere on my own and let me make it clear to you this time; my game is about to start, whereas you are, GAME OVER!

God, I swear upon your name, I will do just what you have made me capable of doing. Now the abilities and capabilities are pretty much obvious to the both of us, right GOD? 

I hope you are reading this, though God reading my posts at feelings cafe on desitwist.com seems a little too-much-to-ask. But I have my faith in you! It's not just the posts that you can read, it's the mind, it's the heart that is pumping blood, screaming inside, with one name, and thats is YOURS GOD. Wese God ji, how long do I have to wait to hear from you? with all due respect, let me ask, ARE YOU EVEN LISTENING????????? oops I'm sorry, I need to be more respectful towards you. But then again, these are those things i'm capable of, and wait, didn't you bestowed these blessings upon me? back to the real question, what were you thinking when you threw me at earth? {I know i'm not exceptional and there are people with more dreadful stories than mine} but then again, why me? you wanted me to stand like an example to the rest of mankind? oh come on! you can do it better than that  :Big Grin:  there must be something that you don't want me to know now. 

drop it? NO!
[hr:0305341a81]
back to linkin park: 

You love the way I look at you, while taking pleasure in the awful things you put me through. you take away if I give in. My life, my pride is broken. 

you like to think you're never wrong, you have to act like you're someone, you want someone to hurt like you, you want to share what you have been through. You live what you've learned.

You love the things I say I'll do, the way I hurt myself again just to get back at you. you take away when I give in. my life, my pride is broken

----------


## waffa

aaj ka din ALLAH ka inaam hai tha mere lie sara din ALLAH kay fazal say acha guzra aur shaam ko dua ki kay ALLAH mian apni rehmut kar tu   phir ALLAH ki remut hoi jhoom kay kalli gatha aye  aur .....hur ik ka damin saaf kar kay kahe aur chal di .......aur chor gaye  thundi hawa aur chand ki methi chandni .........kay ji karta hai buss chand ki dekhte he rahe  aur raat ankhoOn main guzar jaye .............phir khiaal aya kash yai raat na kutti ..........lakin hur raat kay baad tu subha atti he na  yai soch kar hum chupe  rahe...........

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Feeling gr8 today

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Stressed hoon :S

----------


## Omar

> Flying?? woh kaise ?




woh mujh ko per lug gaye they :whistle;  :P

----------


## Endurer

That wasn't enough to pulverize me sir; see, I'm still in one piece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My somnolent soul is about to change the meaning of what you dim-wits call rage. 

When? 

Are you laughing? 

Still laughing?

Are you on anaesthesia sir? glass, leather, glass again, holy crap thats iron dude! now thats what really gotta hurt, yeah, this fleshy organ in your mouth. Can't see you see that I'm NOT on my knees? wake up before it's too late sir! YOU ARE IN SINE QUA NON!!

----------


## Omar

?????



feling gr8

----------


## Endurer

opening up the chest, let the light come in. I have had enough with ghastly darkness.

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good

----------


## mytonse

Its bad again..
I can swallow anything..It pain slike ..HELP ME !!!

The abv msg is an SOS

----------


## waffa

kabi kabi insaan hudko kisi ki galti ki waja say  itna baybuss kiun  sumjta hai ......kay zindagi b achi nahe lagti ........feeling very bad ........... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam hungryyy

----------


## unexpected

me 2 :bg:

----------


## Omar

Kyun ? 

Kyun pyaar karne ki hadein hoti hein, 
Kyun dil dene ki waje hoti hein, 
Kyun jazbaaton ko dabana padta hai, 
Kyun iss dil ko samjana padta hai, 
Kyun har dil ko ye mehsoos nahin hota, 
Kyun sabko ye manzoor nahin hota, 
Kyun dil se dil nahin milta, 
Kyun pyaar ka phool nahin khilta, 
Kyun dil ke naghme dil nahin gaata, 
Dil mein kya hai ye keh nahin pata, 
Kya dil dene ki yahi saza hai, 
Kya pyaar karne mein yahi mazaa hai.



Felling eXtremely iNFATUATED

----------


## Endurer

good for you omer bro :ye;

cousins, friends and family-men! errm get lost!

----------


## Omar

Lostt What happend ???????

----------


## Endurer

stellars fell on my feet.

----------


## Endurer

^^ & I can't stand

----------


## Omar

Oh ho may god help u soon be Ok

----------


## waffa

sleepi

----------


## confuzed

I'm so tired of being here,
Suppressed by all of my childish fears.
And if you have to leave,
I wish that you would just leave,
Because your presence still lingers here,
And it won't leave me alone.

These wounds won't seem to heal.
This pain is just too real.
There's just too much that time cannot erase.

----------


## Ash

feeling relax and fresh.. mashAllah se.

abi movie deekhon gi gangster, songs tu sab achay hain is movie ke, suna hai movie b achi hai... tu i hope time acha pass ho jaye ga.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

movie fazool hai...emraan hashmi is a police officer aur woh gangster walay banday ko maar deta hai i mean uski gf ko phasa ker uskay saaray raaz le leta hai..aur sab banday end mein mar jaatay hai ..lerki khudkhushi ke rleti hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

I HATE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

I KNO..kisnay kaaha tha aperho it wasnt for u

----------


## Ash

yeh feelings cafe hai movies review ki jaga nai samjhay!!!!!

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

meri merzi

----------


## Ash

koi nai hai phir b awaz aa rahi hai
shayed mere muhabbat mujh ko bula rahi hai..

hmm.. yeh gana download hi nai ho raha kahi se :s, anyways.. aur sab kaisay hain ?  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i feel like going bak to sleep again

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good

----------


## glimmering_candle

oye hoye appetite came over me
yaaaaaaaaaar bari bhooki kag reli hai!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam sooooooo happy 2daaaay  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

mera exam bohat acha howa :bg:  :bg:  :bg: 

OMG i feel like iam flying :P :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

congrats neelu for tht 
have a blast !!  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanksss :givefl;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Congrats Naila



Feeling good
England is winning

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx


Anyways me going now...

Namaz parhne  :Big Grin: 

Byeeee

Take care

Keep smiling

Allah hafiz

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

bye take care
laterzz

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

oki Bye

TC

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

dhoom macha le dhoom macha le DHOOMmm  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

tumhien dekho na ye kiya hogeya, tumhara hoon mein aur tum meri. Mein hairan hoon tumhien kia kahon, k din mein howe kese chandni, jagi jagi se hai phir bhi khuabon mein hai, khoye khoye zindagi.

[hr:8227c04779]

I do am smiling again.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Well i ahave good day the whole day but tonight during a race my cars tyre dgo flat and i was very disapponted at that time .

Well i am trying to be Cool here agin On Dt  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> Well i ahave good day the whole day but tonight during a race my cars tyre dgo flat and i was very disapponted at that time .
> 
> Well i am trying to be Cool here agin On Dt



lolzzzz
aisay kaamon ma yeh to saath saath hota hai

----------


## Omar

haan jee yar but i was disappointed very much and this happen very first time

or na sirf tyre flat hua balqee fast speed ke wajha sey Alloy ka Rim bhe damage ho gya  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

oeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

thats said

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i feel like going to Canada  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling haaaaaaaaaaaaappy

----------


## mytonse

hey people..i am happy ..

swallowing is much better than in a week..

Inshallah i am recovering..Just one thing..

How the hell to stop drinking pepsi !!!!

Sometimesn i feel like dying..i think i dnt need to live..any comments

----------


## Endurer

why don't you give up on pepsi dude :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am little bit tired :dyawn:

----------


## Omar

I am Ok

----------


## mytonse

Endurer..I have beem stuck to i tlike ur cigarette..

I need to thing big ..and i aint ready...

I will hopefully by 3000 AD

----------


## Endurer

May God be with you bro  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Thanks Endurer....Inshallah!!

----------


## Hina87

i m feelin pretty good  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

Hot Hot Hot.. !!!!!

har tarf garmi hi hai :s

----------


## Endurer

na janey kahan dil kho geya ahista ahista :dj;
[hr:1368aea0d4]
barish ho raeh hai  :Smile:  i'm not loving it!

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i feel like going for fishing :S

----------


## mytonse

i feel like sleeping..

----------


## glimmering_candle

m feelin' k i should study now!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling football fever

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feel like going to beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeach

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeling like talking to some1 special  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to karlo na us se baat  rone ki kya zaroorat hai :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi ussay zara si larai ho gayee hai na  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...to manaa lo use..

waise mujhe pata hai woh kaun hai :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol nahi mananaa nahi hai bus..woh khudhi maan jayee gi

waisay kon hai ?? lol tell me
Pm mein bata do beshak  :Wink:

----------


## glimmering_candle

FEELING NORMAL YAR OR KIYA
N IF U GUYZ FEEL K
KUCH NAYA SA LAG RAHA HAI, RAT KO NEEND NAHI ATI TO PYAR NA SAMAJHNA 
BHAI YEH PYAR KA KAMAL NAHI 
GARMI KA KAMAL HAI JAO THANDAY PANI SAY NAHAO!

----------


## mytonse

I better ..just like new...

----------


## Omar

Felling Poor ahhhh

Today when after buying some shiets frome store when i opened my Walut to pay ahh there is only 5 Dhm left there lol.My car is going to make me poor ahhhh

----------


## Endurer

I don't know about you but man I am, I do am addicted to ahista ahista's soundtrax.

Had a good day (to say the least) umm sara din sota raha missed an important appointment.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

aha which is that

Ok abb jaag jao bhai subha ho gai

----------


## Endurer

sab tracks hi bro, particularly tum jo mille.

----------


## mytonse

theres something wrong with me..I am hypocrite!!

----------


## Endurer

what happened bro?

----------


## mytonse

i am unable to ..i mean i am sort of broken into 2..just dnt know..i feel likewise sometimes..often recently

----------


## Endurer

lets discuss it through private messages.  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

u ll be wationg u  r  time bhai..

----------


## Endurer

No, I won't sit here and feel sorry for myself thinking of not stopping you from doing something no one would like you to do.

----------


## mytonse

now thats not true.....ill be letting whole od DT tmrw...they shall know

----------


## mytonse

now thats not true.....ill be letting whole od DT tmrw...they shall know

----------


## Hina87

yahan kya hora hai?

i feel bored  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

feeling bad coz missing tanha alot :S

----------


## mytonse

hmm..Hina..U r just bored!!hAve a colddrink !!

----------


## Hina87

lol no thx myt

----------


## mytonse

i said have a coldring..u pay for i tder..thanks for what..

suggestion.naa..

Hina ..it was nice being with u .

Salaam

----------


## Hina87

lol...

 :Smile:  w salaam

----------


## mytonse

dnt keep replying yaar..i already..Thankx!!

----------


## Endurer

wasalam and salam.

Dance with me, this is my philosophy. << dhoom's lyrics.. eew man can't they come up with something more rational, or pleasant for everyone's sake. :s

Back to life, no back to dhoom, erm out damn thought, out!

Sunday seems to be nice, minus the daily plunders of my raucous mate, akki. Oh well, lets get back to dhoom :dj;

----------


## waffa

feeling fresh free mast

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good

----------


## Endurer

Inside Some Hideous Qualm :mad4;

----------


## mytonse

i am better than yesterday..I have decided bhai..I have..Ill pm u and admin and other buddies in the evening....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mood off todaaaay :dyawn:

----------


## mytonse

so sad Miss sweet!!

----------


## Endurer

It's raining me :dj; la la la la!

weather is pretty pleasant


AND




I




JUST




HAD





BLACK COFFEE :dj;  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

deprss hoOn aaj bahoOt ..........

----------


## Meena

I am....feeling...well MIXED....garam n thanda u know....laasii and chaii at the same time!

have u ever tried icecream and hot coffee at the same time :S.....well iam feeling like that...

yeah! rest is all fine shine, cool wool!

----------


## Endurer

I might try ice cream and hot coffee ^o)

----------


## Meena

yeah..do that in privacy, dont take the combination in both hands...and walk into a lecture hall full with 70 students..... :Big Grin:  *experience talks*

:S

----------


## Endurer

awww :rolling; 

tell me something more about this of your experience  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Meena

:Big Grin: ...well u see what is one to do when ...u want to keep urself awake thru 3 hrs of torture and its HOT too!! i tried to address both issues at the same time....icecream to keep cool, coffee to stay awake! fortunately i was sitting in front row, prof kept giving me ..weird looks :S...i wonder if its gona affect my grade... :duno;

----------


## Endurer

Don't think so ^o) unless your prof is an ice cream fanatic and hates coffee  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But still, how could you do that in the presence of 70+ people :s

----------


## Meena

its easey....one bite icecream one sip of coffee...but i dono next day no one sat next to me ...:S

i mean..who keep a lecture time from 2 till 5 in the evening.......weird timing calls for werid event!!

----------


## Endurer

2-5 is the perfect time as far as I am concerned  :Smile: 

It's easy to have one bite of ice cream (I agree) but how can you take a *bite* of coffee :rolling;

----------


## Majid

yaqeenan accounting ki class thi...

----------


## Endurer

rofl :rolling;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeelings r awesome

abhi bahir sa aa raha hun
its raining outside

----------


## Hina87

i feel sad cuz i hafta go 2 college   :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

feeling very sleepy :dyawn:  :dyawn:  :dyawn:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeelin haaaappy :bg:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Very tired cause its so hot there temp going to kick sun

----------


## Meena

hehehe.....m feeling OK.

----------


## mytonse

MAn it was 48 degree outside..just got roasted!!

I am Kool!!VEry happ yas i had done over and ready to move forward with a brandnew look and articulate!!

Now what did i say!!

----------


## Hina87

im tired and nobody is on DT so imma lil bored

----------


## Endurer

akki aya tha per so raha tha tab mein :s pata nai kab tak uthata raha hoga :s ab woh bhi so raha hai cell off ker ke or gher per b koi nai jo cig hi la de :s khud hi uthna pare ga :s

----------


## Hina87

oofoo sab jaga likh diya...bohat buri addat hai adeel bhai

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feelling good

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feelin....OK!!

----------


## mytonse

better than in a  week!!

----------


## Endurer

Ladies & gentlemen, this is my 19th hour of uptime (haven't slept). Chances are that I might beat some sense out of akki. :mad4;

----------


## mytonse

Now why is that Bhai....Dnt get the basis..!!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Feeling good today

----------


## mytonse

i am doing very good!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeelin....not gud

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeling sad

----------


## Omar

Oh feeling Gud pleasnt

----------


## mytonse

pleasant...

----------


## Hina87

im okay

----------


## waffa

me also ok

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i am feeling good

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good today

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...i dunno :duno;

----------


## sneha

DONT KNO WAT

----------


## Hina87

im okie dokie

----------


## Omar

Me feeiling Gud tooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> DONT KNO WAT


i dnt know how i am feelin :S

----------


## Omar

aha phir Mirror see poocho jaa ker

----------


## Miss_Sweet

MIRROR se??? :duno;

----------


## Omar

yah challo rehney doo toot jaye gaa

Feeling happy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

^ have a BIG problem

----------


## Hina87

now now play nice children

i don't feel like doing my homework lol

----------


## Omar

haan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> now now play nice children
> 
> i don't feel like doing my homework lol


who is not ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  everyone here is nice :P

----------


## Hina87

lol... just a jk nailu :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oh ok :P

----------


## mytonse

feeling unwell..Pepsi strikes at my tonsils again..GOAL!!!!!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good

----------


## mytonse

What was surprising is that ..i could say just one word with my tonsils on ..NAUMAN..That's peculiar isnt it///

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

i feel gwd..
made 100 posts 2dayy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

jab kabhi mein kho jaon tou, mujeh dhondh lo gey na? jab kabhi mein tanha rahon mera sath do gey na? jab kabhi mere behke kadam tum tham lo gey na? :dj;

So much for that bourgeoisie journey & so much for this sunken state of mind. I'm pretty much glad to embrace an inundate amount of wretchedness. Distress unleashed, yet again!

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm

----------


## Endurer

> hmmm


and your point is?

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nothing bhai yeh aisay hi likha

----------


## Hina87

i feel okay my head just hurts a wittle

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

aww get well sooon

get a panadol  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Hina..U better check out..I am woried..that headache of u rs is  listed twice here at DT..

----------


## Omar

aha

Feeling Gudd and Happy

----------


## Hina87

@ yunus...

im feeling much better now  :Smile:

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

i feel tired

----------


## Endurer

Pi ja ayam ki talkhi ko bhi hass k nasir, ghum ko sehne mein bhi qudrat ney maza rakha hai, jabse tune mujeh dewana bana rakha hai, sang her shaks ney ankhon mein utha rakha hai. *sufi rock emoticon* - :dj;

euhporia unbound!!

----------


## unexpected

feeling good

----------


## mytonse

feeling bumpy..fell from my bed..aahh the bruise hurts !!!Mummy !!!!

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeling really food...abhi waisay bohat need a rahee hai

----------


## Hina87

i feel pretty good today  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

ankhien hien khuli soya hoon mein.. I'm in good spirits.  :Smile:

----------


## mahi_ve

i feeel d need to eat sumin buh i cnt b asked to go dwn the kitchen.. feeelin weird generally.. :s >_<

----------


## Endurer

don't you have like a younger sister or brother? order them to bring something for you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

don't you have like a younger sister or brother? order them to bring something for you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

ahh mein nay abhee Pizza kaha khud bna ker bara maza ay and so i am feeling Gud

----------


## Endurer

Omar bro, mera pizza ka experience mat pochen, bohat hi burra tha :s
[hr:c9658c06c0]
Coming back to myself, well yes truth does hurt!! but I am not dropping my camels in this lifeless desert of solitude. This the highway to hell, that the runway to serenity. 

Perturbed, I so am. I so very am! It is not a dirty game of blaming this and kicking that. There is a logical explanation to all that has happened so far. That reason is life. Yes, my life! I'm not contemplating another suicide attempt neither does self-torture kicks ass anymore. 

I am not *numb* yet. Perhaps because I have too much shit to take care of. Having said everything; I am going to be a better (that still is in question) and a different person. from today, my outward and inward self are two different things to me. Oh Yes! I will maintain this distance henceforth. Literally Death; Just as soul and body are two different elements in one person till death does them apart.
[hr:c9658c06c0]
Listening to: By Myself - Linkin Park

----------


## mytonse

Bravo Bhai!!

As per my feeling getting positive day by day..Ill be undergoing a revolution if u asked m e..Now persons with prejudice are alwasy here to knock on the door..I am abashed to keep such people around me ..They donot help me ..instead they say i  hav a bbotylicious tragedy...

AAhh!!I am hurt ..Whats with  my world ??..

----------


## Endurer

Carry those urchins on a baby buggy and throw them out into the nearest gutter!!

----------


## mytonse

Weel said..Bu twhere do i find the babby huggis..Thats panorma ...gutters are closed or say sealed bhai..They aresupposed to be  my closest friends!!

----------


## Endurer

A friend is someone who lets you have total freedom to be yourself. Do you see these traits in your friend(s)?

----------


## mytonse

Somwhwat!!I said my world is rocking..iTs like i just took the blue pill..Able to see clearly..There jst one thing thats near me 24 hrs while i am regenerating ::my family..my cosins and all..

Abt friends...They are my timemates..They come to my house to get some work to be done .

No work no friend sios my new motto !!

Saying No is harder this time !!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feelin ok

----------


## ArmaaN

in love :blush:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good

----------


## Hina87

i feel fine also

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

mmm feeling hubgry koi stake ya pizza khiladey baba for god sake

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hubgry kya hota hai? :wis;

----------


## Omar

meanns hungry :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha maine socha pata nahi koi new word nikal lia hai aapne :P

----------


## Omar

oh woh mein naee inventions kerta rehta hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha kool :bg:  :P

----------


## Omar

Feeling Good and no more hungry

i have called up for pizza delivery

----------


## unexpected

feeling good

----------


## Endurer

He is you. Your opposite; your negative. The result of the equation trying to balance itself out.

----------


## waffa

wanna do sume masti

----------


## Hina87

i feel sooooo tired

----------


## mytonse

I feel healthy..had a nice excersing session !!

----------


## Omar

i am just feeling  


bored

----------


## sneha

borin no 1 is online

----------


## Hina87

i feel  :@ 

every week a 6 page essay...errrrrr

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling sad for Australia

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i feel very bad..i feel like doin nothin ..i wanna die ufff

----------


## waffa

feeL so tired dont wana go any where but cont

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i feel like killing some1 :P

----------


## Hina87

i feel better now that i have finished a couple of pages on my essay  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i feel much better today.....kool :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

That homework is gross HINA..I hate essays too..

Well life is certainly feeling better..Ill be moving to India in a week...further of my transmissions will be from India htough ill be 100% busy with my admissiona nd then college..Still Dt will be my no.1 freetime prority...


Hope u all doing gr8....

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

i feel ill!!  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeling good

----------


## Hina87

i just feel like screaming for joy!!! i finished my essay for today  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lolz good to kno

can u finish my essay to ??:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> wanna do sume masti


masti movie dekh lo :P

----------


## mytonse

right advice..

I am allright !!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dats gud  :Stick Out Tongue:  

u r allright iam very right lolzz :P

----------


## sneha

i feel  :up;

----------


## Omar

i m feeling lucky cause i am havin a very very yummy Ice Cream yup  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeling really good

----------


## Fairy

I m soooooooo tired  :Frown:  Want to sleeeep.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2 :dyawn:

----------


## Omar

Felling Slightly Good

----------


## Hina87

Feeling really bored

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling so tired neend aa rahi hai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeling fresh

----------


## mytonse

Meeri to neend udhi hai..I am thinking..Bhai --Ad..

----------


## Hina87

lol yunus...don't think about it too much  :Big Grin: 

I feel v weird...i have no idea why  :P

----------


## Omar

i am feeling gud but when i come on Dt and i read that Enduere is ID of Admin i was not surprised cause i have dought abt the posting of Endurer  already well i was now  sure and its all well but i was just atten when i read that

----------


## mytonse

Omar bhai..

I had a hunch and even asked Endurer then..I announced to  me that a friend of his had met aDMIN AND THAT THE 2 OF THEM ARE DIFFERENT PERSONS...

bHAI HAS YET to say anything on the matter..hes escaping it all ..

I am just shot..

Hina..think it out urself !!

It woul dhold better for all id he hadnt revelaed the Endurer identity !!

HEADACHE !!

----------


## Hina87

but yunus it was his decision...u have to respect that

----------


## mytonse

Then he should have respected mine earlier and so he will do it tomorrow!!

jst let him come !!

----------


## Hina87

okay..just calm down yunus...

----------


## mytonse

What Calm ..Kaise calm..When tornadoes are past u within a sec..u dnt calm down dear..u RUN for u r life !!

----------


## Hina87

it isn't that bad yunus...and u can't leave...u still have to be member of the month...so i'm not going to let u   :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Waah..Pani nahi hai...Kuwa khodne nikle..Achaa hai..

This tendency is there in all members..Whenever they write a sentence full of emotions they hold a sniling similey ..As if we were to laugh after crying  or getting angry on the line..

KAinaat and Majid are good examples to the list !!

----------


## Hina87

well i was trying to make u feel better...i'm sorry if i offended u in some way by using the smiley. Sobia baji and Majid bhai r v nice ppl...there is nothing wrong in trying to make someone smile yunus

----------


## mytonse

no offence taken or meant..just a suggestion..
Now hwose Sobia ??

Some hidden member...

I am smiling....For i know how many people love me !!

Thats to cry

----------


## Hina87

sobia baji is Kainaat...

well...im glad ur smiling at something

----------


## mytonse

hmm..why not i am at the feeliong cafe..u need to do some emotion...right..

like yunus id M.Y.TONSE

Kool!!

----------


## Hina87

so r u feeling better now?

----------


## mytonse

I cant figure it out yet !!

----------


## Hina87

i feel  :P 

too much drama going around

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i dont kno whats going on ON DT  :s

----------


## Kainaat

> Waah..Pani nahi hai...Kuwa khodne nikle..Achaa hai..
> 
> This tendency is there in all members..Whenever they write a sentence full of emotions they hold a sniling similey ..As if we were to laugh after crying  or getting angry on the line..
> 
> KAinaat and Majid are good examples to the list !!


I am sorry if u do not like my way of posting, and I never meant to offend u. 

 :Smile:  is used to tell u that firstly I have a smile on my face writing that sentence and secondly that u should read my sentence in a +ve way.

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good today

----------


## unexpected

feeling good

----------


## mytonse

VEry Well Kainat.>!!Ill try to from now on !!

----------


## waffa

tanha tanha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeelin ok

----------


## Hina87

i feel horrible...i'm doing yet another essay   :Frown:  

but right now im procrastinating   :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

hehe...i am done with all my homework..<no homework..>

I am feeling much relieved and asserted than yesterday..

All thanks to  my bhai !!

----------


## paki_gurl

im feelin gud

----------


## waffa

ik pal kay lie he sahe garyaan hum ko mile  mukhmali piyar  ki iss ik pal ko jee lay sara

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Feeling sad for England and Brasil

----------


## unexpected

FEELING GUD  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Feeling sad for England and Brasil


same here  :Frown:  

Most for england!

----------


## Omar

Ahaa i am happy k Brazil is out of Tournament but that is bad k England i s also out
Chalo ko baat nahin sub ko Try kerna chahye

----------


## Hina87

im bored like always  :Smile: 

i am kind of excited that i have less than a week of school left in this semester  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I am Excited and calm...both sides ..different reasons !!!

----------


## Hina87

and wut reasons might those be?

----------


## basanti_diya

hi

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by badboy rulzzzz @ Sun Jul 02, 2006 7:53 am
> 
> Feeling sad for England and Brasil
> 
> 
> same here  
> 
> Most for england!


me 3  :Big Grin:  but I am not feeling sad for Brazil  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kio? brazil bohat achi team hai

me feelin ok..but its toooo hot 2day

----------


## mytonse

M feeling bad for Argentina..

Now France and Germany ..will probably be the finals..

Hina..Reasons are paid..not freeware..Ill tell u later..Maybe a pm..later then ofcourse

----------


## Omar

Feeling just OK

----------


## Hina87

i feel okay also...

okay yunus

----------


## Fairy

> hi


Hello Basanti_diya  :Smile: 

Asalam-oe-Alaikum Everyone  :Smile: 

I m feeling good today, got rid of examz :bg:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by basanti_diya @ Mon Jul 03, 2006 6:16 am
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> Hello Basanti_diya 
> 
> Asalam-oe-Alaikum Everyone 
> 
> I m feeling good today, got *rid* of examz :bg:


wasalam *everyone* :whistle;

ahh got RID? come on! you could've done better than that :bg:
[hr:bd13e673af]
Ilfaz k madar mein ilfaz hi ilfaz hien, ilfaz k is bhanwar mein ilfaz ki talash hai. Ilfaz se hi to soch hai. Mein bhi or tum bhi, sab jhoot hai!! Yeh baatein shayad ab bhi samajh na ayen, k ye alfaz bhi to jhoot hi hein. sab jhoot hein, mein bhi aur tum bhi. Agar ajj is raat ney parda chaak kar hi diya hai to suno, suno aur sun lo k ye raat is dil sai zuban chahti hai, ye raat subah-e-tareek say panah chahti hai. Har woh soch jo ilfaz sai mashroot hai. Ye raat uss soch ki kari saza chahti hai. Ye raat us her halat ki maut chahti hai jo Ishq kai badlay khuda chahti hai. Yeh raat... irtiqa chahti hai.

----------


## mytonse

Feeling terrific..Just saying..Somebody is not okay..To reimburse back on a decision...

Something;s wrong...

----------


## Endurer

something's fishy/something's wrong

^^ I've been through enough already Yunus. Everything is just about perfect.

----------


## mytonse

HEHE!!

Gr8 ..Someday ull be kind enough to tell the story behing that perfectness !!I HOPE !!

----------


## Endurer

There are no such secrets & I'm not a perfectionist. 

abhi utha hoon so ker :s errm I am hungry again.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

feeling good

----------


## unexpected

Feeling Good

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hot hot hot everywehre hoooooot

----------


## Endurer

ajj phir yaad a raha hai :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya yaad a raha hai ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

kissi ka chehra jo pichle umm 16 years se dekh raha hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz woh chehra itna funny hai kya jo aap hans rahe the? :P

----------


## Endurer

nafrat hai mujeh us chehre se  :Stick Out Tongue:  hass uski sitam-zarefi per raha hoon :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh ok not gud :P kisi pe hanste nahi hai aapko to pata hona chahie  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## Endurer

mein kissi per kab hansa  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:  mein to us shaks ki sitam zarefi per hans raha hoon  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh ----> "  :Frown:  " hans rahe ho? :whistle;  :P

----------


## Endurer

woh to drama tha :bg: hans to ab raha hoon na :bg:

ps: Aapi msn per kyun nahi hien app :mad4;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I think aap bohat drame dekhte ho islie khud drame karne lag gae ho  :Big Grin:   :P

----------


## Endurer

mein dramay dekhta hoon?  :Embarrassment:  ye kisne keh dia apse :frown; mein to koi drama nai dekhta  :Frown:  I wish though k koi drama dekhne laiq hota or mein woh dekhta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok nahi dekhte to khud karte hoge na  :Stick Out Tongue: 

kya dekhte?? :duno;

----------


## Endurer

menen woh dangar ka dekha tha kal... 'kaise yeh bazar hai' :P uff kesa burra hai woh langoor :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh bura hai??? 

no waaaay he is so buffff :P

----------


## Endurer

woh burra nahi hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:  buff woh jis se hum dust saaf kerte hien? :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzz


nahiiii buff MATLAB handsome hot n everythin KOOL :P

----------


## Endurer

> lolzzzz
> 
> 
> nahiiii buff MATLAB handsome hot n everythin KOOL :P


Ye hai apke buff ki latest pix:




Is he all that you were talking about?   :Embarrassment:   :rnop:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OMG yeh kaun haiiii???

----------


## Endurer

Ye angad k bachpan ki pix hai :P :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:evil: 


main dikhao iqbal ki piiiic ...he is so cute mashaallaah :P

----------


## Endurer

lo men konsa jhoot bol raha hoon :bg: yehi pix hai iqbal khan k bachpan ki.. ab to makeup kerke logon ko bewakof bana raha hai :evil: look at that pix.. i mean eeew  :duno;

----------


## Omar

i am feeling good but when i came on Dt  i was scared to see that pic on index of Dt lol its very scary horror pics

Wesay kiss ke hey woh pic????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lo men konsa jhoot bol raha hoon :bg: yehi pix hai iqbal khan k bachpan ki.. ab to makeup kerke logon ko bewakof bana raha hai :evil: look at that pix.. i mean eeew  :duno;



yeh angad ka baap hoga :x bachpan mein itna bura to nahi tha woh to abhi 26 ka hai :ang9:

----------


## Endurer

index u mean home page? vaneeza ki hai :bg:

angad ka baap nahi angad khud hai :rolling; mere baat per yaken nai a raha to omer bro se poch lo app  :Stick Out Tongue:  kyun omer bro :wink:

----------


## Omar

haan haan biqul shaee apko ek or pic display karoon kya

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe ziada pata hai aap dono se...i knw hiiiiim...i have talked to hiiiim  :ang9:

----------


## Endurer

talked to that uncle?  :Embarrassment:  eeew :s hum to kabhi na karien baat :s

omer bro post some pix :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahaha karte raho post.. mujhe kya hai :bg: 

angad ki pics to woh nahi hena islie i dnt caaaare  :Big Grin:  

apna time hi waste karo ghe :P

----------


## Omar

Ok oK hum man leteey hein k essay log apney jessay logon seey bhe milteey  hein lol :P

----------


## Endurer

ghee? ^o) hum ghee nahi oil use kerte hien  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aray sweeto sach keh rahe hien hum...yehi angad ka asli chehra hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeh hai angad ufff so cuuuute!!!!!!!!!!

u guys r jeeeealouuuuuuuuuuuus :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> ghee? ^o) hum ghee nahi oil use kerte hien 
> 
> aray sweeto sach keh rahe hien hum...yehi angad ka asli chehra hai


lol nnahiiii yeh koi aur hai i knwwww  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

haha jealous? woh bhi is bandar se? :bg: gimme a break :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh koi transmission chal rahi hai jo BREAK chahie? le lo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

haan jee jahn ek Bandar ke baat ke jaraje hey

----------


## mytonse

i am Kool.Speciall yenjoying this Kitch tani here..Specifically speaking no idea..Just know ..saw a teriible pic ...And some Angad wangad chal raha..KOOL!!

----------


## mytonse

i am Kool.Specially enjoying this Kitch tani here..Specifically speaking no idea..Just know ..saw a teriible pic ...And some Angad wangad chal raha..KOOL!!

----------


## Endurer

jee ye special transmission hai.. naqab uthao, ankhien khulwao ki. :P

This time check is brough to you by moondip ka karwa pani. :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzz

what moondip ???

----------


## Omar

ahh apko bhe send karein gay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya send karna hai??+

----------


## Omar

Ek naya drink aya hey MArs and Pluto Dip woh

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha aap apne saath laye ho?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

sunsip limo pani ki parody ker raha tha.. yahan per her 10 minute baad TV per time check ajata hai.. 

or woh limo pani (powdered lemonade) itna burra hai k pochen mat  :Stick Out Tongue: uke; :x

----------


## Omar

haan Bara mazedar hey wesay mujhe to kuch or pata chala

----------


## Endurer

sunsip limo pani acha hai?  :Stick Out Tongue: uke;

----------


## Omar

i ahvent Drink but i know that 

Acha hee hoga

----------


## Endurer

nahi bhai bohat hi burra hai :s

----------


## Omar

ohh Chalo koi baat nahin made that at home

----------


## Endurer

tera milna pal do pal ka mere dharkenen churaye.. darr hai mujeh.. pyar tera mere jaan le na jaye.. tu bata kis tarha jiya jaye :mad4;

gher wali to achi hi hote hai bro  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

yaa ofcourse so u wioll be eating Mangoes in PAkistan 
Yahaan to hein but no taste

----------


## Endurer

jee mango sirf pak ka hi acha hota hai.. abhi to nahi kha raha mein.. per parey howe hien.. shake leta hoon mein bas.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i am sooooooooooooo happpyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyyyyyy

----------


## mytonse

Gr8 ..MAngoes..I had them..Surely tasty..i had the ones from PAK..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan bhi bohat mango hain :Big Grin:  aur paak se aye hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

paak kia hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

PAK....2 A ho gae the :P 

itne bhi na samajh nahi ho ke yeh b na samjho :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

means mein nasamjh nahi hoon? :bg: thankoo :bg:

My pulchritudinous sorrows continue in the same old fashion, life sometimes is such a twisted tale of despondency. :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik saawal hai aapke liye !

aap kaunse school / college mein parhe ho?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

itne difficult words use karte ho :whistle; 

like dis one : "pulchritudinous"

----------


## mytonse

Really bhai...ull be the first prson with an appealing sorrow..much for the wrath...

----------


## Endurer

To each his own bullet, Yunus bro. Once you learn to live with sorrows, you have got to appreciate them or they won't care even if you were a dead dog.

sweeto mein kellett, la salle, pcit or aptech mein perha hoon.

----------


## Omar

So who soing to have a bullet on Chest???

Feeling very happy Abhe ABhe race win kerk aya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

konse race?

mujeh audioslave ka track yaad ageya: A bullet is a man, from time to time he strays. I compare my life to this, to this I relate.

----------


## Omar

ahaan yar just a street car race

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations Brother  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Thnx

----------


## Hina87

YAY!!! i feel so great  :Big Grin: 

I finished my research paper!!!

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations  :Big Grin:  app sara din yehi sab kerte rehte hien :s movies e.t.c. nahi dekhten? :s

----------


## Hina87

Jee tukri ban sara din hi lagi rehti hoon  :Smile: 

No movies..only essay  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

or app kab free ho rahe hien.. i mean vacations kab a rahe hien? :s koi alomds shalmonds khaya karien aise kamzor ho jayen gi app  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

lol

main isi hufte off hori hoon thursday ko...sirf ek hafta ka liya laiken   :Frown:  

aur main already kamzoor hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

mujhe ghussa aa raha hai

----------


## waffa

bahoot bura feel ho raha hai ............

----------


## mytonse

I am OK..HINA Ek hafta GIN LENA...

----------


## Omar

i am feeling Soo much Ok and eating a Pizza

----------


## Hina87

i feel pretty good considering tomorrow is my last day of school  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling tired

sonay ja raha hoon

----------


## Hina87

i feel kinda hungy

----------


## Fairy

Me too  :Frown: 

Aur kuch tou nahin hai shayad...milk ka glass hi le lettey hein  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

chai bana lein app  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Gr8...I am Good...Just my eyes hurting a bit..Anyays..BAttlefire dmein MEZ is out..Any more !!

----------


## Hina87

i feel a lil tired...i really don't want to do that final tomorrow  :rnop:

----------


## mytonse

HINA.>WHy do u Mess with the BAttlefield Topic

----------


## unexpected

i'm feeling hungry

----------


## Omar

Feeling Ok

----------


## mytonse

I am Feeling better...thanks to Sleep..Though i slept 2 hrs..Maybe today i am going for Guiness Books!!

----------


## Endurer

I am at my very best, Alhamdulilah.  :Smile: 

kaafi dinon baad kuch sakon milla hai. Ajj blog update keron ga, kuch logon ko bhonkne ki aadat ho gaye hai.. unhien k liye likhna hai ajj.

----------


## Hina87

lol..looking forward to it adi bhai  :Big Grin: 

i feel great! I finished my first college class today  :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam feelin good...but mere kaan mein dard hai :s

----------


## Endurer

MashAllah  :Smile:  Allah apko mazed kamyabian dein, hina sis.  :Smile: 

kia howa sweeto? drops daal lo na app.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

daalein hain leiken abhi tak farq nahi parha

----------


## Hina87

Shukriya Adi Bhai  :Smile: 

aur nailu...kaan mein kya hogaya? ear infection tho nahin hai?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i dunno hina...aj subha ka dard ho raha hai

----------


## Endurer

paani to nai chala geya ears mein?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...nope i dnt think so :s

pata nahi kya hai...

----------


## Hina87

agar kal thuk theek nahin howa tho doctor ka pass chali jana

u should get it checked

----------


## Endurer

sardi to nahi hai? sardi men ya barish mein b ho jata hai.. app doctor ko dikha do sweeto.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yap i ll go doc agar kal tak thik na howa..

aur adeel bro yahan pe SARDI nahi GARMI hai :bg: veryy hoooott

----------


## Endurer

InshAllah ho jaye ga theek thore dair men  :Smile: 

kitni garmi hai? :s pak jitni nahi hogi :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no no pak jitni nahi hai   :Big Grin:  
us garmi se to Allah bachae :P 

yahan pe aaj 28 grads the..pehli baar yahan pe itni garmi howi is summer :bg:

----------


## Endurer

28 yahan per ho to mein to khushi se mar jaon :bg: yahan ajj dopeher mein 51 tha or oper se light b gaye howe thi :x

uff garmi mein to dil kerta hai waqaye kissi darya mein jump ker ke jaan de doon.. :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

51  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 

OMG...how can u ppl handle it?  :P 

i wud die in dat weatheeeer lolz

waise yahan pe bohat tez doop hoti hai coz norway bohat ziada "uper" hai ..if u knw wat i mean...  islie itna tez soraaj ufffff

----------


## Endurer

bas dekh lein ji :bg: khushi se kon rehta hai.. rehna parta hai :x norway kia minar-e-pakistab se bhi oper hai?  :Embarrassment:  lol mazak kar raha hoon  :Big Grin: 

yahan per garmi + humidity + load shedding + voltage fluctuations. Itni garmi mein dil kerta hai kissi ka sir tor doon :s isi lie yahan per sabko ghusa ata hai.. mein to room se bahir hi nahi nikalta :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzz

ghussa + garmi... => khatraaa :P

----------


## Hina87

i feel wide awake after drinking tea and reading adi bhai's blog  :P

----------


## mytonse

Hmm..I am feeling a bit relaxed after the Hot BLACK COFFEE!!

U knw the best use of coffee...Though not right to say here..MEDICALLY..MAybe later..MAR NAHI KHANA !!

----------


## Endurer

lol i know that too Yunus  :Big Grin:  but it's better not to reveal that secret here :wink:

msn not working at the moment  :Frown:

----------


## mytonse

Ic ..Ill be back later..BHaijaan Something with the mans Line HA !!

----------


## Hina87

i just feel like  :rolling;

----------


## mytonse

yes..maybe tel u why HINA ??

----------


## Hina87

hahaha

it's just something that i can't talk about yunus  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Gr8..Keep Smiling.. I am concerned with your emotional status ..kick the reasons away !!

I feel happy !!

----------


## Hina87

lol

don't worry i'm perfectly fine  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

better for a day !!

----------


## Omar

Feeling Calm

----------


## Kainaat

I am dead tired  :Frown:  doosri cities mein drive karna asaan hai apni mein itna mushkil hai ke garmi se chakkar ane lagte hain  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

ahaaannn essa kahan hota hey Balqe apney city soo to banda waqif hota hey isnt it

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i am guuuud

aaj yahan pe barish howi hai  :Big Grin:  so its lovely weather here

----------


## Hina87

i feel great  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I am fine..just tired!!

----------


## Hina87

bored like alwayz  :P

----------


## mytonse

I c..Always is Phobic..I am crampy..thats it !!A bit tired too!!

----------


## unexpected

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## mytonse

I am alright..just a bit unwell..Cant talkk

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeelin OK

----------


## waffa

very goOd 2day is my very funny day:P

----------


## Roshni

i good, good good very good. :d

----------


## Hina87

i feel fine  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

Dt main  ab acha nahe lagta online hone ko  kisi dost ki waja say  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## mytonse

Waffa bro..Anything i can do..Not the saviour type exactly..But kisi Dost ke waja se is something i believe u should redefine !!

TC

I am Doing well...Just the normal unwelling status !!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Feeling good today

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeelin okzzz

----------


## Omar

Feeling to be involved in a trouble question

----------


## Hina87

i feel stuffed..i think i ate too much  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

feeling so tired but here  y dont knw

----------


## shahsachin09

hi everyone

----------


## waffa

feel ok

----------


## mughal

Feel ok  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ghala kharab hai  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

aww... r u taking medication nailu?

I feel sleepy

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling OK  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

sur main dard sa jaga hai  .........

----------


## mytonse

I am unwell.Today tears are dropping..GOSh!!on their on..Serious FLU..AND TONSILS..How ami suppose to get to India in this fashion !!

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling OK  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Felling just Fine

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Feling asusual gr8

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling OK  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Ahh feeling very happy lol
I got a Job in Police
haha i cant belive this

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B]And here i myself view this thread :Smile: 

I had heard a lot about this and has myself revived it as well but here i myself feel honoured to post in thread of real originator :Smile: 

Indeed a superb thread Bhaya :hug1: 

And what to say about my feelings now :Smile: I m fine now :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Delighted to have you here, Hira.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

again happy and feeling .......

lol i cant belive that i got a job in Police lol

----------


## SYRAH

im feeling good

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations cop bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

oh bro abhee to offewr ay hey may be i dont accept that 

kyun k they said stop this illegal and help state police to capture the over speed cars and racers lol

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Delighted to have you here, Hira.


[B]Bhaya :hug1: 

........................:-)

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling good.Well just a bit  sad..Ofcourse the sudden turn of events pror to my departure to INDIA !!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

feeling good

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feelin better

----------


## Hina87

feelin a lil tired  :dyawn: ...i went back to school today

----------


## KOHINOOR

feeling Good  :Smile:

----------


## SYRAH

feelin nervous

----------


## Omar

feeling Nothing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sick  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

happy  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

i m feeling gay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wat?  :duno;

----------


## Qambar

nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

feeling good

----------


## mytonse

I am just abt fine..Just a little lack of sleep!!

----------


## Endurer

Qambar beta thore roshni b daal dete hmm  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Fellas,

I'd really appreciate if you could also describe your feeling(s)?  :Smile: 
[hr:15aaf41223]
I'm a bit soppy tonight. Credit goes to the ostentatious weather of my city & obstreperous tracks of himesh reshammiya.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uff mera zukam se bura haal hai  :Frown:

----------


## mytonse

Well i am feeling this inseperable feeling of disaster..I am feeling ruggy..Soon ill be leaving in a day or 2..Be far sighted from my parents..Will not be able to see my loved ones on a sec basis..Its all going to hurt..Then the new place!!NEW PEOPLE !!

All jaam in..the nervousness..the weather..the accident....



I am all for getting drunk today !! Any partners!!

----------


## Endurer

kese ye 26 haroof humen nachate hien, hansate hien, rulate hien, khuab dikhate hien, zindagi se milwate hien, mout se marwate hien. Hum khud hi apni kahani perhte hien or dosron ki perh k sunate hien. Likne wala to koi aur hi hai per perhne waley mujrim hien, jo ye jante hien k unka hisab hoga, phir bhi umeed laga kar bethe hien us se jo imtehan le raha.

Janta hoon ilfaz ki koi hakekat nahi, zuban khud hamare jazbat ki rakheil hai or hamare jazbat hamari hi zuban k ghulam. Kitni besharmi se mein jabzat or zuban ko apna keh raha hoon jab k mein ye bhi janta hoon k aik na aik din ye bhi sath chor jayen gey. Ab agar mein khamosh rahon to men khud mujrim ban jate hoon or bol paron to mujeh mujrim bana dia jata hai. Is hi khasmakash mein aik din zindagi ki hakekat jhutla ker mout mujeh apne daman mein samet le gi or phir mein zindagi se bewafaye ker ke mout ko apna sab kuch maan loon ga. Bilkul ussi tarha jis tarha ajj hum sab mout se wakif ho ker bhi door bhagte hien.

----------


## mytonse

IRSHAD bro!!

----------


## Hina87

i'm still not over being tired  :Smile: 

i badly need the weekend...

----------


## unexpected

feeling tired

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling lazy !!

----------


## spotlesssoul

After having a tough routine throughout...Finallay i am feeling tired by having pain in my back :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling lonely ..No Bhai !!

----------


## Hina87

i just feel happy now that the weekend is here  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww...Keep smiling like this always Hina sis :Smile: 

I m fine now...having bit pain in some body parts :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

hmm.take rest Hira Dost!!

----------


## waffa

feeling ok n fresh

----------


## KOHINOOR

same here waffa bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here 3 :bg:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Ok  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Feeling to just cry out

----------


## spotlesssoul

May Allah bless you Bro :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> hmm.take rest Hira Dost!!


Friendship needs time... :Smile: And you cant say simply everyone to be your friend so esily :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Me feeling goood
today thats my first day on job

actually it was a training Bauhaat maza aya

May god keep blessing me  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

feeling tired n sleepi

----------


## Hina87

i am soooo bored...i did most of my homework and there's no here or on msn.... :dyawn:

----------


## Zeiniya

me feeling kinda exhaust but  doesn't wanna sleep :rnop:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Thinking about some of my beloveds right now :Smile:

----------


## waffa

feel better now ..........

----------


## unexpected

feeling good

----------


## mytonse

Feeling much better after helping my bro !!Ahh good turn deserves none other

----------


## Hina87

feelin okay

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Gud  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

feeling tired n sleepy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feelin nothing :s

----------


## mytonse

are u sure.Chck ur pulses .Quick 

!..2...3...

clear............................

1...2...3..

Shukr hai.I am sure ull be feeling happy no that u r alive.

kidding.u have heart.U definetly must feel somthing.

I am ok.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Anybody else feeling awkward..talk to me.I am happy for a day !!

----------


## waffa

aray koi tu online aa jaye  bore ho raha hoOn yahan

----------


## Hina87

i feel pretty good...kinda tired...and it's only monday  :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

feeling OK  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I am fine

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam ok

----------


## mytonse

Better than feling nothing i guess !

----------


## Endurer

neend aati nahi sari sari raat, koi tujhse kahey mere dil ki baat, aik tou jo nahi ajj mere sath; mujhko veeran lagey sari kainat.

kia janey koi zinda hai kese meri jaan, ye zinddagi to ho rahe hai veran.. 

:dj;

i'm nuuuuuuuuuuuumb

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

> neend aati nahi sari sari raat, koi tujhse kahey mere dil ki baat, aik tou jo nahi ajj mere sath; mujhko veeran lagey sari kainat.
> 
> kia janey koi zinda hai kese meri jaan, ye zinddagi to ho rahe hai veran.. 
> 
> :dj;
> 
> i'm nuuuuuuuuuuuumb


hmmmm tell me bout it.. i no the feelin..  :whistle;

----------


## Hina87

not feeling so good...better than i was a while ago though  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

goOd  manoO   ....!!!

me also feeling so nice n fresh  ....... :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

me feeling ok n fresh  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2 :bg:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Jul 18, 2006 9:49 pm
> 
> neend aati nahi sari sari raat, koi tujhse kahey mere dil ki baat, aik tou jo nahi ajj mere sath; mujhko veeran lagey sari kainat.
> 
> kia janey koi zinda hai kese meri jaan, ye zinddagi to ho rahe hai veran.. 
> 
> :dj;
> 
> i'm nuuuuuuuuuuuumb
> ...


i has good very feeling now. shall to you know need more? you is a good women. :ye;

----------


## Endurer

It is soooooooooooo bloody humid out here in my city.. :duh;

I hate the monsoon season (only when the skies are clear  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) :x

I'm escalating my emotions to a whole new level of tranquility.

----------


## Hina87

feeling good  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

feeling unwell i'm sick  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

OK :bg:

----------


## waffa

aik dum mast

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bas..thik hi ...

----------


## harihar

wish u all the best

----------


## Endurer

??

Where is Yunus? haven't seen him around either at msn or at twist.

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

> Originally Posted by Leathel_Kurri @ Wed Jul 19, 2006 3:19 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Jul 18, 2006 9:49 pm
> 
> ...


kya bhol rahei hou yaar.. dint understand the 1st 2 sentences and as 4 third remark.. yep i agree nuttin new! :ye; .. lolz   :Big Grin:  

hmm Yunus woz sposed 2 b goin india rite?? he`z nt flyin in the sky is he :duno;

hey n Adeel whats "twist" ? :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

kuch nahi mazak kar raha tha  :Big Grin: 

Yunus India chala geya?  :Embarrassment:  He should have dropped a message before leaving  :Frown:  

twist = desitwist  :Stick Out Tongue:  co-men sans yaar :x

----------


## Hina87

i feel great  :Smile: 

just one class tomorrow..wooooohooooooo!!!

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm :Smile: 

Me ok now..a bit low having so many thoughts in my mind :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

What was once termed as pleasant turned out to be a real painful experience yesterday. 

I was trying to achieve a closer shave last night and .. (and what?) isn't it obvious?

----------


## waffa

feeling very ok   :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling just abt fine.Dnt ask more.

----------


## KOHINOOR

Gud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

feeling very fresh and happy  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I am desperately trying to be nice with myself. This is one of those days when nothing seems to go right.

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Gud n Fresh

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling fine ..sweet

----------


## unexpected

feeling ok......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

good  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

same here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

feeling good but bored  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

feeling cooolll..

----------


## KOHINOOR

feeling ok n Fresh :bg:

----------


## unexpected

feeling good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

gud...

----------


## KOHINOOR

fresh

----------


## mytonse

I am all fresh

----------


## waffa

ok just enjoying atmosphere

----------


## unexpected

feeling gud  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very gud :bg:

----------


## mytonse

i am feeling fine

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2 :bg:

----------


## Hina87

i feel wonderful  :Smile:  

i finished my homework for today  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I am awe-inspired because of this sheer amount of complacency that I've recently discovered within myself. Lets just forget the distress period for a while & dive into this ocean of serenity. I actually never had a chance to study stoicism, though, I have always been a self-dominating stoic throughout. 

Calamity personified? Is this what you think I am? Think again my friend because when it comes to accepting notions, I am the most pertinacious person on the face of this Earth.

Thank You Lord!

----------


## unexpected

feeling good

----------


## KOHINOOR

good n Fresh :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

goood  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

for heaven's sake say something about your feelings rather than just spitting out i'm good/fresh and whatnot

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bataea to hai i m feeling gooooood :P 

yeh feeling hi to hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm  :Smile: 

At the end of the day... i am feeling good despite of having so much pain n fever  :Smile: I can easily feel the satidfaction in my heart...Aik itmenaan jo mujhe meray apnoon ko mera khiyaal karte dekh ke hasil hua hay...Aik sakoon ke meray apne chahe jitne bhi khafa hoon mujh se bay-rukhi nahi barat sakte  :Smile: .... Thankyou so much Allah for blessing me with all for what i dont even deserve  :Smile: [/b]

----------


## Hina87

aww Hira.. Insha Allah you will get better soon  :Smile: 

and since Adi bhai doesn't want us to say that we're feeling fine..i won't say ne thing else   :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

feeling gud

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Food n Fresh  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

*Feeling Numb And trying to pretend at least in front of my beloveds as they are getting tensed due to me *

----------


## spotlesssoul

> aww Hira.. Insha Allah you will get better soon 
> 
> and since Adi bhai doesn't want us to say that we're feeling fine..i won't say ne thing else


JazakAllah sis :givefl; 

Be Blessed.  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

I m boring 
i want to sleep but i cant sleep here  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Its loveeeely weather here 2day so i am feelin happy n fresh :bg: 

Dil karta hai swimming karne ko :P 

par kaam pe jana hai ssooon  :Frown:

----------


## SYRAH

feelin tired  :dyawn:

----------


## Qambar

y r u tired?
dont be bored 
comeon to gupshup here 
i think u will be fresh here  :Smile:

----------


## Don_girl

*Feeling sleepy :dyawn:*

----------


## Omar

Feeling some thing extra ordinary
And extra responsibilty

----------


## Hina87

i feel okie dokie.

very tired though. too much on my mind.

----------


## paki_gurl

me feelin 100 bored :frusty1;

----------


## Hina87

lolz...i shouldn't even say that i'm bored ne more cuz i alwayz am  :Big Grin: 

watch some TV sheeba  :Smile:

----------


## paki_gurl

yeah tht wat im abt 2 do  watch tv

----------


## waffa

feeling fresh n goOd

----------


## ~Shreya~

hmm my feelings:

im pretty bored. Its the middle of summer and basically my life is going on the computer, watching tv, and eating. oh and studying for the SATs  :Frown: 
\
Im also kinda stressed for many reasons. first the SAT, then going in to school as a junior (heard its the hardest year) and my sweet sixteen birthday party. im excited about it but im afraid it wont be fun or i wont get eveyrthing ready in time. and also kinda worried about back to school schopping (i know..wierd) but mostly school..and to think its summer vacation and im still thinking about school/

hmm..i think thats all im feeling right now.

----------


## queenofhrtz

im tireddddd and sleeeppyy...yet im still on this websitee

----------


## Hina87

I took SAT and ACT once and bombed both becuz i didn't study  :Big Grin: 

although it doesn't really matter becuz i'm in a community college where all dat stuff doesn't matter  :Smile: 

ne wayz GOOD LUCK Shreya

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Good  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeeling okeeey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

The dust has started to settle in the suburbs of my demise. Tick Tick Tick <point made>

----------


## paki_gurl

im feel great

----------


## spotlesssoul

*I am simply becoming Numb No thoughts,no feelings,no pains,..no sense of what's happening around me,..from the conditions some of my beloveds are passing,from the situations through which i myself is passing Nothing at all*

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Gud n Fresh

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

feeling gud

----------


## mytonse

I am  feeling content.Will be back in a day or 2 with full coverage.>Salaasm to all Dt members!!

----------


## Omar

chilling

----------


## Hina87

i feel really down

need some sleep i guess

----------


## unexpected

feeling gud

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feelin sad ...dunno why :s

----------


## Endurer

Wasalam and Salam  :Smile: 

Living with this state of intoxication at the moment, It just feels great.

----------


## Hina87

W Salaam

Get well soon Bhai  :Smile: 

I'm still tired. I have so many things going on in my mind it's kind of hard to rest.

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Ok :up;

----------


## unexpected

me too

----------


## spotlesssoul

*After a long phase of time  I am feeling better today  Have got full controll on myself  Rather have become completely numb  And that is the reason pains n things around me are not affecting me  Also my mood has turned into a good one  May be it has realised that it's better to laugh even on tensions n worries too*

----------


## waffa

very nice 2 knw abt u hira

me aik dum  mast

----------


## Omar

mein bhe must

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Me ok  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I am letting everything slip away out of my hands, predominantly so.

----------


## Hina87

well that soar throat is turning into an unwanted, funky, dry cough.

as for the rest of me, i feel really down...probably becuz i don't handle medication very well  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

feeling ok

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeelin happyyy

----------


## Endurer

Get well soon Hina. 
[hr:419d3807ec]
hmm mein.. mein kia? ajj kuch kehna k mood nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

thankoo bhayya  :Smile: 

my throat is starting to hurt a little again  :Frown:  

i didn't want to eat my meds so that's probably why  :Big Grin:  even one pill makes me weak.

----------


## Omar

i am just feeling ahhhh angry
cuz i am just scratching to stupid rules books

----------


## unexpected

:dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

:dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

:dyawn:

----------


## spotlesssoul

*Happy Mood now Have understood how to make own self happy by understanding lil things in lifeBuhat arsa apne apnoon ke liye bayes -e- pareshani rahi hoon abb unki aankhoon main mazeed dukh nahi dekhna chahti apni wajah se*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feelin tireeeed :dyawn:  :dyawn:  :dyawn:  :dyawn:  :dyawn:

----------


## Endurer

This current (dramatic) change in myself is an augury of an elevation in the positions I hold. I am thankful to those loved ones who mitigated the distress within myself.

Thank You Aapi  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

i feel like crap. simple as dat.

i'm going  :P 

dum ghootna laga hai

----------


## waqar ahmad

Feeling Tird  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

feeling good

----------


## mytonse

I am fine..but way tired

----------


## Omar

Feeling Gud

----------


## Hina87

really tired.

have been doing homework almost all day long.

----------


## unexpected

feeling gud

----------


## KOHINOOR

Gud n Fresh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mujtaba Naqvi

OK

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feelin sick :s

----------


## KOHINOOR

feeling very happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

sathiya hmm madham madham tere geeli hassi :dj;

mosam mein koi khatir khuwah tabdili nahi aye jiske waja se sharer or dharti ka tapman berh raha hai.. app sab twist wadion se guzarish hai k kirpiya dua ki jiye..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Sure sure!

Meiko aaj raat watchman ki seat pe bethna hoga :s Isi duvidha mein hoon k jaoon ya nahin :s

:frown;

----------


## Omar

ahh feeling gud my training is overand now i am on Job the perfect Policeman i think soo....

----------


## *Fatima*

good not bad

----------


## Fairy

Congrats Dream Boy  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

congratulations omar bro  :Smile: 

Aapi app ko kab se raksha per laga dia geya ^o)

----------


## Hina87

Me so happy  :bg: 

3 days off of school and barely ne homework  :excite;

----------


## Endurer

aya tere dar per dewana :dj;

party time hina sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

@ Adeel....chottiz ka bhi yehi sawaal hai  :Big Grin:  Wese baat sochne walli hai :s

----------


## Endurer

security forces ka kaam sochne ka nahi hota.. woh bas hukam ki takmel kerte hien  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Lolz!

tou kisne kaha meine join karleen hein? Security forces  :Stick Out Tongue:  Tumhein na bitha doon seat pe? Aana hai? :P

----------


## Endurer

nahien mujeh koi shoq nahi :P mein digital watchdog ki seat per hi theek hoon :s

----------


## Fairy

Aww....aisa nahin kehtey hein :frown;

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Ok n fresh  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

same here   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here toooo :bg:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Very Happy :excite;

----------


## Omar

> security forces ka kaam sochne ka nahi hota.. woh bas hukam ki takmel kerte hien


ahhhmmmmm :whistle;

----------


## Omar

Thnx Endurer bro and Fairy api may god bless u :up;

----------


## Hina87

i feel really really tired

after coming back from school yesturday my parents dragged me to their friends house and we came back home at 1:30 AM.  :dyawn: 

@adi bhai

no more parties  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Thanks Omer bro  :Smile:  May God bless you as well.  :Smile: 

lol Hina sis yeh mujeh bhi bohat burra lagta hai jab zabardasti kahien sath jana pare  :Big Grin: 

You need to party, move around a little :wink:

----------


## Hina87

do I?

throw me a party at the end of next week becuz that's when summer school ends  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

You are cordially invited to the independence day celebrations of Pakistan. We will visit the museum of yogurt for the whole day. You will also receive a complimentary one kg pack of fresh yogurt as a memento.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

lolz

well in that case u can go widout me  :Big Grin: 

or ur present will be me throwing up all over u  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Ok :up;

----------


## unexpected

feeling tired

----------


## Omar

Feeling Lucky to have such a hot wheather

----------


## spotlesssoul

I am so Happy right now  :Big Grin: 

Phuppo Khalla aur aapi tenoon cheezain ban gayee hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Masha-ALLah!  :Smile: 

Buhat buhat mubarik ho :hug1;

Moussi jee  :Big Grin:  :wink:

----------


## akki449

itne se kaam nahi chalega allah aap ko kucha aur  bhi banaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Mashaallah 
Congrats spotleessoul
g haan itney kaam nahin chalega akki bhai y dont u ask abt Ladu

----------


## hmdtel

BEST OF LUCK FOR THE FIRST DAY AT OFFICE






 :givefl;

----------


## Hina87

i feel yucky. wut a surprise  :Big Grin: 

i think i'm getting sick again  :Frown: 

my mood is kind of off...i'm trying to listen to upbeat music to make myself feel better  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Quiet angry
Subha 5 am seey bhe pehlay Duty per jana hey or neend bhe nahin arahe or sunha Sunaday ke holiday bhe nahin  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## waffa

yaar bhoOkh bahoOt lagi hai

----------


## Omar

lolzz to abb abhey jaker kuch khaloooo Shiraffat k Sattthh

----------


## unexpected

feeling tired

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeling gud shudddd :bg:

----------


## Omar

Feeling tired ajj Full day Duty thee woh bhe 45 Celsisus per

----------


## Hina87

wooo I feel good  :Smile: 

i wanna dance  :Big Grin: 

i'm listening to Michael Jackson..my all time fav singer ever since i was 5  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

lolz  very nice   ....... aur mano ki post say aur b acha feel kar raha hOOn   wessy manOO 5 years say kia muzik he un rahe ho  lolz

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin: 

mujha music bohat pasand hai... mere bhai sunta tha isleya mein bhi  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

okz achi baat hai

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Gud  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Masha-ALLah! 
> 
> Buhat buhat mubarik ho :hug1;
> 
> Moussi jee  :wink:


Thankoo jee :blush: Aapko bhi mubarak ho na :wink:

Allah dollie ko khushiyoon bhari lambi zindagi day..Ameen sum ameen  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> itne se kaam nahi chalega allah aap ko kucha aur  bhi banaye


Hummmm ^o)

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Mashaallah 
> Congrats spotleessoul
> g haan itney kaam nahin chalega akki bhai y dont u ask abt Ladu


JazakAllah bro :hug1:

Lolz  :Big Grin:  Laddu  :Big Grin:  Zaroor kyun nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Ok endurer Bhaiya ko kahoo k woh Subbb ko Ladoo Post ker dein ookkk

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeeelin hapyy  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Gud :up;

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Ok endurer Bhaiya ko kahoo k woh Subbb ko Ladoo Post ker dein ookkk


Matlab?? ^o)

----------


## Omar

> Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Mon Aug 07, 2006 4:01 pm
> 
> Ok endurer Bhaiya ko kahoo k woh Subbb ko Ladoo Post ker dein ookkk
> 
> 
> Matlab?? ^o)



Kuch nahin bus adi bhai ko samjh agae hey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeelin koooool

----------


## spotlesssoul

> Originally Posted by spotlesssoul @ Tue Aug 08, 2006 9:34 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Mon Aug 07, 2006 4:01 pm
> 
> ...


Aap ne shayad MUJH se baat ki thee... Let it be cleared please  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

> Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Tue Aug 08, 2006 3:57 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by spotlesssoul @ Tue Aug 08, 2006 9:34 am
> 
> ...


Dear sweet sis dont be worry
i was just asking that k apke bhaiya Endurer sub ko Khushee k ladoo bant dein 
I think its Clear now

----------


## Hina87

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along

^that basically sums up how i feel

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Gud n Fresh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2 :bg:

----------


## Hina87

I feel so bored...where is everyone lately??

----------


## Endurer

the rocker is back :dj;

----------


## Omar

Wow 
Feeling happy

----------


## *Fatima*

feeeelin hapyy

----------


## Omar

Feeling Not sooo Gud
Ajj again my duty leisure on 4:00 am
yeh bhe koi bhalai hey

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Very Happy :excite;

----------


## spotlesssoul

Having no feelings  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Feeling tired

----------


## Miss_Sweet

saaaame here

----------


## *Fatima*

good not bad

----------


## Omar

Feeling Flying

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz kabotar ho kiya

----------


## Omar

g nahin  Shaheen hoon

----------


## spotlesssoul

Dream Bro..  :Smile:  May i know the meaning of this statement "*Never speed abv 100 km/h

Beawer spotlesssoul , Cop here*" in your sign?

----------


## Endurer

I was completely stranded for a couple of weeks due to the erratic nature of my bandwidth service provider. It's now that I've started hitting at the right nails to speed up the consummation process of my running projects. 

I am a dormant creature... though some of you wouldn't like to agree with it.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nay! I am no more look-busy-do-nothing. :bg: 

Feelings? what feelings?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

Feelin top of the world...
At last updated my blog...
came back to my fav desi cumminity...
and
[urchasin a new bike next week...so things goin pretty well for me....

----------


## Hina87

I guess I feel numb; not happy, sad, angry, etc. Just generally tired of absolutely everything.

----------


## Endurer

^ and that includes? _Everything_ still seems a little ambiguous.
[hr:c983aec88c]
I am missing my sister badly at this current moment. Hell I love her.

----------


## Hina87

Everything meaning my entire existence. I'm tired of life..lol...and i'm only 18. When things seem up, they all of the sudden come crashing down. I'm just in a really pissy mood. (excuse my language, i just don't know how else to say it right now)

----------


## Endurer

The best thing to do now is to bubble over a bit (metaphorically speaking). It's always a brand new man-made-nature-driven day to cash on.  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

The web of the pattern ceases all, and weaves around whats left. O i love this eternity.

-----


i m back, Salam all.

----------


## Hina87

You're right Adi Bhai...I feel much better today  :Smile: 

WalaikumAssalaam and Welcome Back Roshni Sis.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Welcome back Partner.  :Smile: 

Gad to to hear that Hina sis  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

jub thandi hawa b aur saath main barsaat b ho aur pher Dt main online b itni khushiaan ik saath

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Gud :up;

----------


## Omar

feeling Full tired back after 3 days Full Worst Duty

----------


## Hina87

> Welcome back Partner. 
> 
> Gad to to hear that Hina sis


 :Big Grin: ...you're GAD to HEAR that... :rolling; 

Don't u mean gLad to READ it  :Big Grin: 
I've been waiting a long time to say that back to u  :Big Grin: 

Anyways, I feel great...just kinda sorta bored so I thought I might rag on Bhai  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Feeling Ok  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Mon Aug 14, 2006 5:45 pm
> 
> Welcome back Partner. 
> 
> Gad to to hear that Hina sis 
> 
> 
> ...you're GAD to HEAR that... :rolling; 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO I can't believe I just did that stupid typo :rolling; 

Fatal mistake :blush: sowwie :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Feeling happy :bg: 

I got my own laptop yesterday :bg:

----------


## Hina87

> Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Wed Aug 16, 2006 5:21 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Mon Aug 14, 2006 5:45 pm
> 
> ...


awww... It's okie dokie Bhayya  :Smile:  I was just messin around  :Smile: 

hmm...how do I feel??? I'll just say that I (mentally) don't feel good  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations sweeto  :Big Grin:  whats the brand? any specs of memory/display? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Same here Hina sis... I've logged out of every IM client just to make sure that I keep this thing disturbance to myself.

Gonna watch tv again.. will create new topics in almost all of the sections tomorrow... I have some ideas flowing in.

----------


## Hina87

that sounds great Bhayya  :Smile: 

What is wrong? What disturbance?

Just a lil side note...imma be a major pain until u tell me wut's wrong  :Smile: 

It feels good when u tell someone about ur problems even if nothing gets solved.

----------


## Endurer

Someone I love is physically ill & I am largely disturbed by her (not seen before) pessimistic view of nature. I feel helpless & agitated (agitation; comes with helplessness) at the same time.

Pray for her, it will make me feel better.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Of course I will  :Smile: 

Nowadays there are so many issues going on wid everyone. Like Aapi's certain someone who is ill. I have been praying for that person, her, and you, and I will gladly do the same for your certain someone  :Smile: 

Insha Allah they will all get better  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

InshAllah  :Smile: 

I'll be leaving in a few moments. Take care & have a good day/night.  :Smile: 

Fe Amman Allah  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Someone I love is physically ill & I am largely disturbed by her (not seen before) pessimistic view of nature. I feel helpless & agitated (agitation; comes with helplessness) at the same time.
> 
> Pray for her, it will make me feel better.


Surely i will pray for her brother.  i hope she gets better soon.

----------


## Hina87

> InshAllah 
> 
> I'll be leaving in a few moments. Take care & have a good day/night. 
> 
> Fe Amman Allah


sowwie..I left before u did to eat  :Smile: 

u 2 Bhayya take care

FeAmmanAllah  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

My dreams are shattering and i am the one on whom luck is mocking..  :Smile: 

Feelings are becoming a play ground for me and i am turning into a viewer..Who just views everything but dont react rather he cant react..Cuz everything is not in his controll  :Smile: 

Bhaya  :Smile:  InshAllah Allah unhain sehat -o- tandurusti ataa farmayen gay aur iss say barh kar jo unke haq main behtar ho ga wohi unke saath karen gay,InshAllah.. May Allah bless her always.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Someone I love is physically ill & I am largely disturbed by her (not seen before) pessimistic view of nature. I feel helpless & agitated (agitation; comes with helplessness) at the same time.
> 
> Pray for her, it will make me feel better.


I'll pray 4 her  :Smile: 

May Allah Bless Her

----------


## mytonse

I am feeling depressed.Ofcourse i am happy to get back to DT.Somethings always not wright.

Endurer bro..I pray for all who are emotional stressed.MAy Alaah show them the light soon.

TC all..

Jazakallah Khair

----------


## Omar

Same here Addi Bhai we all Pray for that.Just dont worry Allah will bless and every thing will be settle

Feeling rite now Feeling less

----------


## Endurer

aww thats so sweet of you friends :giveflower; Way back on a conversation at msn I shed some tears when emotions overwhelmed me. This moment is no doubt the successor to the previous one I had on msn. Thank you so much... :giveflower;  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

You're Welcome  :muah;  

I'm glad you told me what was wrong. Now look at all these prayers that will be coming in to help you're beloved one.  :Smile:  Masha Allah. 

Keep your head up high Bhai..she will be better soon Insha Allah. 

Do give us updates on how she is doing, okay  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I sure will sis  :Smile: 

Didn't had enough sleep today... I'll try coffee tonight.

----------


## waffa

its very fresh n goOd morning  .......just shinin day

----------


## hunteralone

I am feeling helpless because of this rain thingy in Karachi... where to go i don't know.

----------


## unexpected

feeling gud

----------


## spotlesssoul

Feeling less  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Adeel Bro,

You certainly must have nothing for botheration.You yourself can calculate the arms that were raised in prayer..

LEave it out to the creator..HE surely blesses us all..MAy he continue to do so

Ameen !

----------


## Endurer

Sum ameen.

How was your day Yunus?

----------


## Omar

Ahh ajj Sunaday kaassh every day ho Sundae Funday mazaajaye 
Feeling Lovely

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wahan p sunday hai?

kya time howa hai?

yahan pe to abhi saturday hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

yahaan bhe abhee saturday as 20 mins are remaining but phir bhe Sunday he sanjho

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel great lyk every day

----------


## Hina87

I feel a lot better after listening to Papa Roach and KoRn scream for me...

----------


## ArmaaN

feeling very good

----------


## spotlesssoul

*Having severe pains in body..Chakar se aa rahe hain abhi*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feling gud

----------


## unexpected

tired

----------


## spotlesssoul

Temperature ho raha hay abhi  :Smile:  Par mood ko acha bahaal rakhne ki na-kaam kooshishain kaafe dair se jaari hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Feeling Ok

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel great

----------


## Hina87

aww Hirooo  :givefl; Get better soon sweety  :Smile: 

I have been having frequent headaches for the past couple of days and i'm mentally stressed out and tired.

----------


## Endurer

Someone take me to the hospital.

----------


## waffa

aaj tu bola b nahe ja raha .......

----------


## Hina87

i feel like throwing somebody into a brick wall

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im ok

aaj pehla din tha college kaa   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> Someone take me to the hospital.


O Bhai jan kya Hogya Just Kahin Star Plus to nahin dekhliya go Watch movie " Meet the Fookers" its really funny

Or kuch masla ho to mujh ko batanaa i m (MBBS)2 

Feeeling Ok Hearing a little Music

----------


## Hina87

I don't know how I feel right now. Kind of in an emotional rollercoaster I guess.

----------


## Endurer

Nah medicines abi tak nahi liyen kyun k raat mein neend a hi gaye thi 48 or so hours k baad.. ab chest infection ho chuki thi jab subha utha so ker to ajj lazmi jaon ga doctor k pass dosri medicines sath le ker kyun k hypertension ka treatment b chal raha hai.

ab light ja chuki hai or sham mein hi aye gi.. mein akki ki taraf chala jaon ga ab or wohen se sham mein doctor ki taraf. Thank you all for your prayers & well wishes.. I really appreciate that.  :Smile: 

Temprature is somewhat normal now, considering the hike of 105s & 103s.. ab 101 hai..

Love  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

All I can say is *take care of yourself*  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

me ok n Fresh :up;

----------


## Omar

Thbz God Adi bhaiya k ur feeling gud now dont worry u will be ok Soon.

Me Feeling gUd

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I m happy  :Big Grin: 

subha hum trip pe ja rahe hain new class ke saath  :Big Grin: 

thursday ko wapis aeyenge  :Big Grin:  

so...kal main dt pe nai a sakti  :Frown:  
cya ppl on thursday :hug1:
if anyone care :P

----------


## Omar

have a nice trip 

well abhe mein ok hoon

----------


## Hina87

Have fun Nailu  :Smile: 

I feel okie dokie...just always hungry. Somethings wrong wid my metabolism. I hope it gets better soon :s

----------


## Omar

^ Hope u soon be Ok
i am Feeling Hungry
Kuch khaneee ko heeeeeey  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Nah medicines abi tak nahi liyen kyun k raat mein neend a hi gaye thi 48 or so hours k baad.. ab chest infection ho chuki thi jab subha utha so ker to ajj lazmi jaon ga doctor k pass dosri medicines sath le ker kyun k hypertension ka treatment b chal raha hai.
> 
> ab light ja chuki hai or sham mein hi aye gi.. mein akki ki taraf chala jaon ga ab or wohen se sham mein doctor ki taraf. Thank you all for your prayers & well wishes.. I really appreciate that. 
> 
> Temprature is somewhat normal now, considering the hike of 105s & 103s.. ab 101 hai..
> 
> Love

----------


## Fairy

Enjoy Naila n ofcourse we r missing u here  :Smile: 

@ Adeel...Allah ki amman mein raho beta.

----------


## Hina87

> ^ Hope u soon be Ok
> i am Feeling Hungry
> Kuch khaneee ko heeeeeey


Thanks Omer  :Smile: 

I feel lonely  :Frown:

----------


## spotlesssoul

No feelings  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Feeling tired

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uff very tired...4 hrs chali hoon aur woh b pahar par

----------


## Omar

Feeling Fired up
I am Rock

----------


## Endurer

I haven't fully recovered yet & this process is taking more time than I'd ever expected. Pardon me if you have to read an idiotic cry of mine anywhere. I am completely zonked & I have no control over either at those hallucinations or myself.

[offtopic]It took me 20 minutes to write all that above ^^ (something that doesn't happen normally)[/offtopic]

You have no idea how painful it is to fight for your life when your own physical structure gives you a hell no. I definitely am having a thin time. Thanks to the nimesulide intake with aspirin, ephedryne (whatever) & hypertension.

I haven't lost the battle yet, consideing that I am quite able to post it here. So.... so what? I am loving it :dj;

----------


## Omar

ahaa thats gud Adi bhai 
yeh slogaan chori kiya Macdonalds ka I m love int  :Big Grin: 

Feeling Ok ajj chutey banaye barey mazay kiye

----------


## Endurer

nahi unka to shayed i`m luv'n it hai :bg:

----------


## Omar

Haan g shayed  :Stick Out Tongue: 
trademark registered hey abhee bhej deingay app k pass FBI 

Feeling same as back :-

----------


## Endurer

FBI doesn't deal in trademark properties or phrases or slogans e.t.c. You need to consult a lawyer first to get your case registered in that particular state's court. Issue a DMCA notice before taking any further action.

Also, you don't have a strong case since I wasn't endorsing my brand. It is a common phrase afterall. Though, be careful this time, I might consider suing you for $10 mil based on libel :wink:

howzzat? :P

----------


## Omar

ahhhhhhhhh i diddnt hey a litlle knowledge abt that phir bhe mein Police wala hoon or wardi pehanta hoon lolzz

Acha jee yeh sahee hey bhai

----------


## Endurer

do you believe that we can change the future.. do you believe that I can make you feel better.. :dj;

ajj madonna auntie ko sun raha hoon :wink:

----------


## Omar

ur mein pussy cats _________  adi bhai kya _____ mein kya lagaoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling gud

----------


## Hina87

I am extremely bored and I think I'm ready to go back to college...woah! did I just type that?!  :Big Grin: 

I'm tired of being stuck in da house all day...

----------


## Endurer

Since this topic has reached it's 301th page, I'd like it to be locked so that it may serve as read only.

I will make a new one soon, for the moment please lock it up.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Locked  :Big Grin:

----------

